# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Raitioliikenteen kokonaiskehittämissuunnitelma 2020

## 339-DF

HKL:n johtokunta käsittelee ko. suunnitelmaa kokouksessaan 19.11.

Suunnitelma on laajempi kuin koskaan aiemmin. Näitähän on tehty eri nimikkeiden alla 70-luvulta lähtien, mutta aiemmin huomattavasti suppeammin.

Merkillepantavaa on minusta nyt se, että linjastolaajennuksille on esitetty selkeä aikataulu ja linjasto on suunniteltu kokonaisuutena.

Mielenkiintoista on myös, että varayhteyksiä on suunniteltu kokonaisuutena ja niitä ilmeisesti halutaan tehdä melko reilusti.

Lähivuosien "itsestäänselvien" laajennusten eli satamien ja Ilmalan lisäksi mukana ovat Topeliuksenkadun rata jo 2013 (hyvä!) sekä jatko Munkkivuoreen. Molemmat ehkä pieniä yllätyksiä, mutta hyvin tervetulleita sellaisia. Katsotaan vuoden kuluttua, millaisen kilpailevan esityksen trollikkaporukka näistä tekee.

----------


## Max

Onko linkkiä? Jatkoksi vähän täytettä, kun alkuperäinen kysymykseni oli liian lyhyt.

----------


## j-lu

Kuulostaa niin hyvältä, etten edes meinaa uskoa lukemaani. Varsinkin nuo varayhteydet, Topeliuksenkatu (kunhan se menee Fredaa pitkin Eiraan saakka) ovat sellaisia, että suhteellisen pienillä investoinneilla saadaan paljon hyvää aikaan. Mielestäni paljon enemmän kuin kokonaan uutta rataa käyttävien linjojen perustamisella.

Toivottavasti suunnitelmissa on myös Sturenkatu - Wallininkatu - Linjat yhteys. Siinä saataisiin puolella kilometrillä raiteita hyvä yhteys tiheään asutulle alueelle (vaikka ykkösen liikennöimänä).

----------


## 339-DF

> Onko linkkiä?


http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...ittaminen.html

Tuossa linkki esityslistatekstiin.

http://www.hel.fi/wps/portal/HKL/Art...KLjk%2024%20El

Ja tässä koko esityslista, tämän kautta voi ladata itselleen itse raportin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Toivottavasti suunnitelmissa on myös Sturenkatu - Wallininkatu - Linjat yhteys. Siinä saataisiin puolella kilometrillä raiteita hyvä yhteys tiheään asutulle alueelle (vaikka ykkösen liikennöimänä).


Tämä on oleellinen siinä vaiheessa kun ysi jatkuu Ilmalaan. On vaikeaa nähdä, että bussi 23 lopetettaisiin ilman että Linjoille saadaan jotain korvaavaa liikennettä. Siellähän hoidettiin keskustayhteydet pitkään sekä ratikalla että bussilla 23. Nyt on vain bussi jäljellä, kohta ei sitäkään.

Linjojen-yhteyshän (esim ykkösellä) ei lisää liikennöintikustannuksia lainkaan, koska matka-aika on sama kuin Porthaninkadun kautta.

Wallininkatu on kuitenkin erittäin jyrkkä ja pysäkkien sopiva sijoittelu on mäen vuoksi hankalaa. Yhteys lienee helpompi Castréninkadun ja Kirstinkadun kautta. Saa nähdä miten käy. Tuo on emmetetty HKL:ssa joskus viime vuonna, mutta emmehän ei näytä sille matkustajamäärälisäystä nykyiseen verrattuna, kun matka-aikakaan ei muutu.

----------


## vristo

Kyllä on hieno selvitys, ei voi muuta sanoa. Ja hienoa, että sen tekijät ovat laadukkaan foorumimme aktiivijäseniä.

----------


## Jusa

Yhtyä voi hyvin, on laadukas suunnitelma.
Monia suunnitelmia on täällä foorumissakin käyty läpi ja siten tuttuja pohjia.

Mitä ei ihan lähiajan suunnitelmissa olekkaan, niin voi hyvin oivaltaa niitä rivien välistä. Varareitit antavat mahdollisuuksia linjaliikenteeseen.
Samoin Jokeria sivutaan, miettimällä niiden "sivuraiteita" nykyiseen verkkoon.

Positiivista on myös, että nyt ensimmäisen kerran on paneuduttu myös vanhempien kaupunginosien ratikka-asioihin kuten Käpylästä Oulunkylään, Kättärin alue ja Meilahdesta Munkkivuoreen, joka on todettu yhteiskunnalle kannavaksi. Harmi että sen toteusaikataulu jää vielä hämäräksi.

Hienoa työtä

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Kyllä on hieno selvitys, ei voi muuta sanoa.


Pakko yhtyä kommenttiin.

Itseäni kiinnostavana yksityiskohtana siellä on syväuraiset ristikotkin mukana




> Hankkeen kustannusarvio on noin 4 miljoonaa euroa ja karkean arvion perusteella saavutettavat säästöt liikennöintikustannuksissa tekevät hankkeesta liiketaloudellisesti kannattavan. Lisäksi nopeuttaminen tuottaisi yhteiskuntataloudellisia hyötyjä nopeutuneiden matka-aikojen ja melun vähentymisen kautta. Raportti valmistuu vuoden 2009 aikana.


Tuo kuulostaa todella lupaavalta. Alan jo uskoa että ristikoita aletaan pian uusia (joo, kyllähän siinä aika kauan tietysti kestää). Nopeuttamiskeinojen valikoimassa (liite 12) ristikoita ei jostain syystä mainittu.

Jos jotain pitää kritisoida, niin nopeuttamiskeinoissa olisi voinut toivoa päästävän pidemmälle konkretiaan. Siis, että alotettaisiin suoraan jos suunnittelua miten nopeutushankkeita lähdetään tekemään, eikä vain mietitä mahdollisuuksia. Tietysti ei liene kehittämissuunnitelman kirjoittajien vallassa päättää moisesta, mutta jonkun se pitäisi päättää.

Bonuksena Töölöntorin silmukka näyttää tekevän paluun. Vastahan se on pari vuotta ehtinyt puuttua.

----------


## teme

Hyvä on.

Yhteydestä Huopalahden asemalle mainitaan, ja todetaan että kiskot Pikku-Huopalahden läpi on vähän hitaat.  Varmaan voisi tehdä Kympille oikoradan Korppaanmäeltä Vihdintien eteläreunaa Mannerheimintielle, pituus n. 900 metriä. Yksi pysäkki tuolle välille Mannerheimintielle Hammasklinikan kohdalle. Aikaa säästyy 2 - 3 minuuttia, onko tuolla mitään merkitystä?

----------


## Jusa

> Hyvä on.
> 
> Yhteydestä Huopalahden asemalle mainitaan, ja todetaan että kiskot Pikku-Huopalahden läpi on vähän hitaat.


Yhteydellähän on suurin merkitys Espoon suunnasta tuleville jotka haluavat päästä esim. Meilahden klinikoiden kohdalle.
Nopeampi yhteys saadaan sillä, että tulevasta Munkkivuoren radasta tehdään yhdysrata ostarin kohdalta Huopalahdentitä pitkin Vihdintien liikenneympyrän Jokeri rataan. Alle kilometri suoraa lisärataa.
Saataisiin melko kivuton yhteys Meikkuun ja sitä kautta Töölön maisemiin.

----------


## hylje

Sopii muistaa, että ratikan pääpalvelu on lyhyillä matkoilla, vaikka sitä nopeutettaisiinkin. Espoon suunnasta Meilahteen tullaan joko junalla Pasilaan ja bussilla edelleen tai suoralla bussilla Mannerheimintietä. Munkkivuoren ratikka riittää palvelemaan bussisyöttöä moottoritieltä ja Otaniemen suunnasta, mahdollinen poikittaisratikka (nykyisin mm. 58) junasyöttöä. Tuskin kuitenkaan suoria busseja aletaan pätkimään ratikkasyötöksi ennen katuverkon totaalista tukkiutumista.

Haagan palvelun parantamisen ratikalla Vihdintietä tai Munkkiniementietä pitäisi olla perusteltua Haagan kehittämisenä, ei sen läpikulun kehittämisenä.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Bonuksena Töölöntorin silmukka näyttää tekevän paluun. Vastahan se on pari vuotta ehtinyt puuttua.


Mihin Töölöntorin silmukkaa oikein tarvittaisiin, ellei sitä suunnitella jonkun linjan päätepysäkiksi? Jos Topeliuksenkadun rata rakennetaan, sillä kulkevat linjat voi häiriötapauksessa kierrättää Töölöntorilta Mannerheimintien kautta Nordenskiöldinkadulle/Tukholmankadulle. Jos taas vaunuja pitää kääntää ympäri, Töölön hallipihan (Ruusulankatu) silmukat ovat aivan vieressä. Viimeksi mainittuja käytetään jo nykyään satunnaisen lisäliikenteen kääntöpaikkana. 

Suunnitelmassa oli pohdittu yhtenä raitioliikenteen nopeuttamiskeinona  pysäkkivälin harventamista tai pysäkkien yhdistelyä. Listalta löytyy ilahduttavasti monia foorumillakin esiin nostettuja ongelmapysäkkejä, kuten Brahen kentän ympäristön pysäkit kokonaisuutena. Listalle voisi nostaa vielä ainakin Käenkujan pysäkin poiston ja Kauppiaankadun sekä Katajanokan puiston pysäkkien yhdistämisen.

----------


## hmikko

> Mihin Töölöntorin silmukkaa oikein tarvittaisiin, ellei sitä suunnitella jonkun linjan päätepysäkiksi?


Suunnitelmassa se oli yhtenä vaihtoehtona Laajasalon linjan päätepysäkiksi.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mihin Töölöntorin silmukkaa oikein tarvittaisiin, ellei sitä suunnitella jonkun linjan päätepysäkiksi?


Töölöntorille on suunniteltu uutta silmukkaa jo 10 vuotta sitten (se kiertäisi toria ympäröiviä katuja, ja vaihteet sallisivat kääntymisen joka suunnasta joka suuntaan). Voihan olla, että kääntöpaikka on mukana vain siksi, että sitä on pitkään suunniteltu.

Ylipäätään varayhteyksistä tulee hieman sellainen tunne, että taustalla on ajatus siitä, ettei kaikkia kuitenkaan saada, joten kannattaa esittää niitä reilusti, että ainakin tärkeimmät voidaan toteuttaa. Tiedäthän periaatteen: jos pyydät satasen, saat viisikymppiä. Mutta jos pyydätkin kaksisataa, saatat saada satasen...

Nerokas oivallus on minusta Korkeavuorenkadun-Tehtaankadun kääntymisen liittäminen torikorttelifarssiin. Mitä huonommin liikenne Kauppatorilla jatkossa toimii, sitä tärkeämpi on varayhteys Korkeavuorenkadun kautta  eikä enää tarvitsekaan keskustella siitä, onko Korkeavuorenkadun ja Ullanlinnan ratikka tarpeellinen. Samalla voisi yrittää jopa saada torikorttelibudjetista rahaa ainakin osaan Korkeavuorenkadun radasta.

Eino Leinon kadun rataa pidän itsestäänselvyytenä siinä vaiheessa kun Topeliuksenkadun rata toteutuu, samoin Hakaniemen kääntyömahdollisuus pohjoisesta tuleville vaunuille on mielestäni tärkeä.

----------


## ess

> Eino Leinon kadun rataa pidän itsestäänselvyytenä siinä vaiheessa kun Topeliuksenkadun rata toteutuu, samoin Hakaniemen kääntyömahdollisuus pohjoisesta tuleville vaunuille on mielestäni tärkeä.


Eino Leinon katua ei ainakaan mitään säännöllistä linjaliikennettä ajaa Töölön hallin ratapihan yli. Se kuluttaisi vaunuja ja vaihteita aivan tolkuttomasti.

----------


## 339-DF

> Eino Leinon katua ei ainakaan mitään säännöllistä linjaliikennettä ajaa Töölön hallin ratapihan yli. Se kuluttaisi vaunuja ja vaihteita aivan tolkuttomasti.


Ei tietenkään, se olisi varayhteys jossa Topeliuksen ja Manskun vaunut voivat vaihtaa väylää, jos jompi kumpi on tukossa. Samoin Töölön hallista voisi ajaa esim. Munkkivuoren linjan vaunuja sitä kautta linjalle. Tosin Töölön kapasiteetti on niin pieni, ettei sinne taida mahtua edes 4 ja 10 siinä vaiheessa kun niitä vihdoin liikennöidään välipaloilla.

----------


## teme

> T...samoin Hakaniemen kääntyömahdollisuus pohjoisesta tuleville vaunuille on mielestäni tärkeä.


Se nousi tapetille siinä vaiheessa kun suunnitelma oli kai jo pitkälle valmis, ja ilmeisesti Rakennusvirastosta tulleena vähän puun takaa, mutta jos Hakaniemen silta rakennetaan uusiksi niin ilmiselvä varareitti kulkee sen kautta. Ja voi sitä käyttää ihan normaaliin liikenteesenkin. Jos sen sillan korjaus todellakin maksaa yhtä paljon kuin uusi niin minusta on päivänselvää että se korvataan uudella, nykyinen silta ei ainoastaan vie tolkutonta määrää tilaa vaan on myös järkyttävän ruma.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:41 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:25 ----------

Jotain pientä naputtevaakin rapparista löysin, Hesarin pysäkkijärjestelyihin liittyen todetaan että kävelymatka sinne uudella pysäkillä on alamäkeä, joka kuulostaa hassulta. Tai sitten en vaan ymmärtänyt jotain.

----------


## late-

> Jotain pientä naputtevaakin rapparista löysin, Hesarin pysäkkijärjestelyihin liittyen todetaan että kävelymatka sinne uudella pysäkillä on alamäkeä, joka kuulostaa hassulta. Tai sitten en vaan ymmärtänyt jotain.


Pysäkkiasioita kirjoittelimme aivan loppuvaiheessa kiireessä, joten muotoilu jäi hiukan epäselväksi. Tarkoitus oli lähinnä Kaarlenkadun pysäkkien poistumisen osalta sanoa, että käyttämällä saman matkan lähtö- ja paluusuuntiin sopivasti eri pysäkkejä voi aina kulkea alamäkeen. Eli esimerkiksi keskustaan lähtiessä Kaarlenkadulla tai sen lähistöllä asuva voisi ottaa ratikan Brahen kentältä ja kotiin palatessa jäädä Karhupuistossa. 

Matka ei toki näin aina ole lyhin mahdollinen, mutta Kallion jyrkät kadut ovat yksi perustelu lyhyille pysäkkiväleille varsinkin huonosti liikkuville. Liukkaus on tietysti sama alamäkeenkin, mutta voimien kannalta alamäkeen on helpompaa kulkea. Polvivaivaiselle voi tosin olla helpompaa kulkea ylämäkeen, mutta onnistuuhan sekin  :Smile:

----------


## teme

> Pysäkkiasioita kirjoittelimme aivan loppuvaiheessa kiireessä, joten muotoilu jäi hiukan epäselväksi. Tarkoitus oli lähinnä Kaarlenkadun pysäkkien poistumisen osalta sanoa, että käyttämällä saman matkan lähtö- ja paluusuuntiin sopivasti eri pysäkkejä voi aina kulkea alamäkeen. Eli esimerkiksi keskustaan lähtiessä Kaarlenkadulla tai sen lähistöllä asuva voisi ottaa ratikan Brahen kentältä ja kotiin palatessa jäädä Karhupuistossa.


Kiitos selityksestä, mielenkiintoinen ajatus. Saisi vielä reittioppaan kertomaaan tuon :Smile:

----------


## teme

Taas vilkaisin tuota, ja Pasilan järjestelyt rupesi ihmetyttämään. Ajatus on ilmeisesti että Pasilan siltaa levennetään, joka on olettavasti kallis ja hankala projekti. Miksei siitä voi tehdä jatkossa vaan joukkoliikennekatua?

Minun käsittääkseni Pasilan liikennesuunnittelmissa, nämä tosin tuppaa olemaan joka ikinen kerta erillaisia, on Hakamäentien ja Nordenskiöldinkadun lisäksi yksi kappale alikulkuja autoille välillä Ratapihantie ja uusi Veturitie messukeskuksen kohdalla ja toinen Teollisuuskadun kohdalla. Veturitieltä pääsee taas kahta kautta Pasilankadulle. Toki asemalle pitää noutoliikenteen päästä itäpuolelta, mutta en minä nyt oikein ymmärrä mihin henkilöautot tarvitsee kolme radan ylitystä 500 metrin sisään. Sitäpaitsi se Ratapihantien ja Asemapäällöikönkadun risteys on ollut aivan toivoton siitä saakka kun se silta avattiin.

----------


## petteri

Keski-Pasilaan nykyisen ratapihan päälle ollaan rakentamassa uusi kaupunginosa. Silloin ennemminkin painetta rakentaa enemmän yhteyksiä muuhun katuverkkoon.

Kannattaisikohan vielä selvittää voitaisiinko kuitenkin nykyisen Pasilan asemankin päälle rakentaa? Asema on jo nyt osittain kuopassa.

----------


## teme

> Keski-Pasilaan nykyisen ratapihan päälle ollaan rakentamassa uusi kaupunginosa. Silloin ennemminkin painetta rakentaa enemmän yhteyksiä muuhun katuverkkoon.


Miten se edistää autoliikenteen sujumista että risteyksiä on mahdollisimman paljon?

----------


## 339-DF

Nykyisessä tilanteessa Pasilansillalla ei ole oikeastaan juuri mitään tarvetta autoliikenteelle. Se on hyvä yhteys vain Länsi- ja Itä-Pasilan välisille automatkoille, joita ei voine olla kovin paljon.

Kun Pasiloihin tullaan alueen ulkopuolelta, tapahtuu tämä käytännössä joko Nordenskiöldinkatu-Savonkatu-Teollisuuskatu -akselilta tai Hakamäentieltä. Molemmista pääsee suoraan itään ja suoraan länteen sujuvammin kuin koukkaamalla "väärän" Pasilan kautta. Pasilansilta ei siis ole looginen valinta näissä tapauksissa, vaikka sitä kuitekin paljon käytetään.

Pasilansiltaa on tarkoitus leventää niin, että sinne saadaan joukkoliikennekaistat ja autoliikenne säilyy. Sitä en tiedä, tuleeko yhteiset rv+bussikaistat, vai ihan omat rv-kaistat. Yhteiskaistat ovat minusta ongelmalliset, sillä silloin Pasilan aseman pysäkkikin olisi mitä todennäköisimmin yhteiskäyttöpysäkki, jonka toimivuus on huono bussien pitkistä pysäkkiajoista johtuen. Sopii mennä katsomaan Kampin metroaseman vilkkaan yhteiskäyttöpysäkin toimivuutta.

KS-lautakunta antaa kokonaiskehittämissuunnitelmasta lausuntonsa huomisessa kokouksessaan. Eipä ainakaan minulla ole esittelijän ehdottamaan lausuntoon sen kummempaa huomautettavaa. Henkilökohtaisesti toivoisin, että lautakunnan jäsenet korostaisivat Töölön-Munkkivuoren ratikkayhteyden tärkeyttä, jotta sen suunnitteluun kohdennettaisiin riittävästi resursseja.

----------


## teme

> KS-lautakunta antaa kokonaiskehittämissuunnitelmasta lausuntonsa huomisessa kokouksessaan. Eipä ainakaan minulla ole esittelijän ehdottamaan lausuntoon sen kummempaa huomautettavaa. Henkilökohtaisesti toivoisin, että lautakunnan jäsenet korostaisivat Töölön-Munkkivuoren ratikkayhteyden tärkeyttä, jotta sen suunnitteluun kohdennettaisiin riittävästi resursseja.


Muuten esittelijän lausunto on ihan OK, mutta Kalasataman kiskojen aikataulu on vähän ongelma. Jos ne nyt oikeasti tarvitaan Laajasalon varareitiksi niin kuin esittelijä totaa, niin ei se toimi että Laajasalon rata rakennetaan 2013-14 ja Kalasatama 2018-19.

Soininvaaran blogissa myös kommentteja rappariiin, tuo kysymys Munkkivuoresta on hyvä:



> Mielenkiintoinen esitys olisi parantaa kiskoja syväuraisiksi niin, että ratikoiden pyöriä levennettäisiin. menisi kolisematta risteysten läpi; tosin en ymmärrä miten.
> 
> Munkkivuoren vuoro on vasta joskus kymmenen vuoden kuluttua. Munkkivuoren ratikka alentaisi liikennöintikustannuksia ja nopeuttaisi matka-aikoja. Eikö tätä nyt voisi toteuttaa nopeammin.
> 
> Kysymys Kalasataman ratikkayhteyksistä on mielenkiintoinen; kyse ei ole vain liikennepolitiikasta vaan myös kaupunkirakenteen kehittämisestä.
> http://www.soininvaara.fi/2010/02/08...sta-11-2-2010/

----------


## 339-DF

> Soininvaaran blogissa myös kommentteja rappariiin, tuo kysymys Munkkivuoresta on hyvä:


Soininvaaran kysymys on täysin aiheellinen. Muvuhan ei ole kiinni mistään epämääräisen aikataulun rakennushankkeista (Munkkivuoreen kyllä tulee lähivuosina uutta asutusta, uusia toimitiloja ja liiketilojakin, mutta nykypohjakin riittää ratikalle). Nyt olisi hyvä, jos joku, jolla on kontakti Soininvaaraan, ottaisi yhteyttä häneen. Munkkivuori voidaan toteuttaa heti, kun poliitikot antavat virkamiehille rahaa toteutukseen.

Teoriassa Munkkivuoren rata voisi olla valmis noin vuonna 2013, jos lautakunta nyt kehottaisi virastoa käynnistämään tarkemman suunnittelun.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Pasilansiltaa on tarkoitus leventää niin, että sinne saadaan joukkoliikennekaistat ja autoliikenne säilyy. Sitä en tiedä, tuleeko yhteiset rv+bussikaistat, vai ihan omat rv-kaistat. Yhteiskaistat ovat minusta ongelmalliset, sillä silloin Pasilan aseman pysäkkikin olisi mitä todennäköisimmin yhteiskäyttöpysäkki, jonka toimivuus on huono bussien pitkistä pysäkkiajoista johtuen.


Aseman kohdalta siltahan on tuplaleveä, mutta kuvan perusteella (ah, tätä uutta kätevyyttä!) vaikuttaisi, että se on varaus sille uudelle sillalle, ettei linjaradan päälle tarvitse enää uutta siltaa rakentaa. Muutenhan olisi nimittäin hyvin helppoa rakentaa tuplapysäkki.

Mutta asema-aukio vaikuttaisi silti ihan kätevältä paikalta vähän leventää pysäkkejä niin, että rinnakkaiset saadaan sillalle mahtumaan. Ja siltaa voitaneen kohtuuvaivalla jatkaa esim. kevyen liikenteen ulokkeilla, jos todella ahdasta tulee.

Muuten joukkoliikenteelle riittänee yhteiset kaistat, koska valo-ohjauksella liikenne sillalle voidaan rytmittää helposti molemmissa päissä. Mielellään antaen ratikalle varaslähdön. Valo-ohjaus täytyy vain hoitaa siten, että asemalta lähtevä liikenneväline pääsee ajamaan myös saman tien sillalta pois länsipään valoissa.

Joka tapauksessa Pasilan tilanne on vähän eri kuin Kampissa, koska bussien rooli varsinkin tulevaisuudessa on toissijainen. 23 lakkaa joka tapauksessa, samalla todennäköisesti myös 59, ja 58 noussee raiteille. Haavetulevaisuudessa myös 506. Jäljelle jää enää 22 ja muutama hassu seuturuuhkalinja.

----------


## teme

> Aseman kohdalta siltahan on tuplaleveä, mutta kuvan perusteella (ah, tätä uutta kätevyyttä!) vaikuttaisi, että se on varaus sille uudelle sillalle, ettei linjaradan päälle tarvitse enää uutta siltaa rakentaa. Muutenhan olisi nimittäin hyvin helppoa rakentaa tuplapysäkki.
> 
> Mutta asema-aukio vaikuttaisi silti ihan kätevältä paikalta vähän leventää pysäkkejä niin, että rinnakkaiset saadaan sillalle mahtumaan. Ja siltaa voitaneen kohtuuvaivalla jatkaa esim. kevyen liikenteen ulokkeilla, jos todella ahdasta tulee.


Käteviä nuo kuvat, minulle tulee mieleen että jos ratikoila ja busseille olisi kaistat aseman puolella siltaa ja siinä pysäkit, niin mitä tuolla eteläpuolen jalkakäytävällä oikeastaan tekee? Vastaavasti pohjoispuolen jalkakäytävää voisi leventää, nyt se on vähän huono kun niitä on kummallakin puolella siltaa todella kapeat. Pyöräkaistakin voisi mahtua joukkoliikennekaistojen ja autojen väliin.




> Joka tapauksessa Pasilan tilanne on vähän eri kuin Kampissa, koska bussien rooli varsinkin tulevaisuudessa on toissijainen. 23 lakkaa joka tapauksessa, samalla todennäköisesti myös 59, ja 58 noussee raiteille. Haavetulevaisuudessa myös 506. Jäljelle jää enää 22 ja muutama hassu seuturuuhkalinja.


Jep, jos tuossa ratikkaliikenne lisääntyy niin bussit vastaavasti vähenee. Sen Munkkivuoren ratikan myötä varmaan useamman 58:n voisi varmaan supistaa 58B:ksi?

----------


## teme

> Etä- eli eteläpuolen? Tarkoitatko varmaan länsipuolen? Ja pohjoispuolella vastaavasti itäpuolta? Vai puhutko nyt siis Ratapihantien ylittävistä suojateistä?


Minulla on näköjään joku myöhäisellä iällä puhjennut lukihäiriö. Siis eteläpuolen jalkakäytävä.

----------


## j-lu

->Minusta tuo Pasila pitäisi järjestää niin, että laituritasolta portaat ylös tai alas laskeutumalla pääsisi raitiovaunupysäkeille. Miksi sujuvuuteen ei voi kiinnittää huomiota? Älyttömistä vaihtomatkoista kärsitään liian monessa paikassa ja eniten Rautatieasemalla. Siellä nykytilanteeseen on ajauduttu ajan saatossa ja ongelmien ratkaisu olisi nykyään kohtuullisen kallista. Pasila on kuitenkin sen verran rakentamaton, että siellä olisi mahdollista vielä tehdä suhteellisen helposti ja halvalla hyviä ratkaisuja, joista olisi iloa pitkälle tulevaisuuteen.

Korkeuserot mahdollistaisivat esimerkiksi sen, että Rautatieläisenkatua pitkin kulkevat raitiovaunukiskot jatkaisivat Ratapihantien yli suoraan laitureiden alle ja sieltä tulevaan Keski-Pasilaan.

----------


## teme

> ->Minusta tuo Pasila pitäisi järjestää niin, että laituritasolta portaat ylös tai alas laskeutumalla pääsisi raitiovaunupysäkeille. Miksi sujuvuuteen ei voi kiinnittää huomiota? Älyttömistä vaihtomatkoista kärsitään liian monessa paikassa ja eniten Rautatieasemalla. Siellä nykytilanteeseen on ajauduttu ajan saatossa ja ongelmien ratkaisu olisi nykyään kohtuullisen kallista. Pasila on kuitenkin sen verran rakentamaton, että siellä olisi mahdollista vielä tehdä suhteellisen helposti ja halvalla hyviä ratkaisuja, joista olisi iloa pitkälle tulevaisuuteen.
> 
> Korkeuserot mahdollistaisivat esimerkiksi sen, että Rautatieläisenkatua pitkin kulkevat raitiovaunukiskot jatkaisivat Ratapihantien yli suoraan laitureiden alle ja sieltä tulevaan Keski-Pasilaan.


Huippu oli kyllä nyt jo poistuneen 17 pysäkki Lidl:n edessä, olen valehtelematta käyttänyt Ratapihantien ja Asemapäällikönkadun risteykseen ylittämiseen pahimillaan viisi minuuttia aseman kellon mukaan. Koko Pasilan asema on täynnä niin omituisia ratkaisuja, miksei esimerkiksi Keravan kaupunkiraiteilla voi olla sivulaituria jolloin ratikkaan voisi vaihtaa lähes laiturin yli, että pistää epäilemään niiden olleen tarkoituksen mukaisia: siinä alatasanteella liiketilojen luona on yksi kaupungin vilkaimmista jalankulkijavirroista.

----------


## Compact

> Aseman kohdalta siltahan on tuplaleveä, mutta kuvan perusteella (ah, tätä uutta kätevyyttä!) vaikuttaisi, että se on varaus sille uudelle sillalle, ettei linjaradan päälle tarvitse enää uutta siltaa rakentaa.


Rahansäästön takia ei siltaa alkujaan tehty "lopulliseen" muotoonsa, vaan ainoastaan puolet rakennettiin eli pohjoinen kansi. Eteläisen kannen voisi rakentaa vaikka heti, kaikki rakenteet toimivat ja laajennusvaraukset sillanpäissä ovat olemassa.

----------


## Albert

> Pasilansiltaa on tarkoitus leventää niin, että sinne saadaan joukkoliikennekaistat ja autoliikenne säilyy. Sitä en tiedä, tuleeko yhteiset rv+bussikaistat, vai ihan omat rv-kaistat.


Pasilan sillan liikennesuunnitelma. piirustus *PDF*.
Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta 11.3.: *Veturitien  ja Pasilan sillan liikennesuunnitelmat*

----------


## 339-DF

Pasilansillalla (on muuten yhdyssana, toisin kuin kslk:n esityslistassa!) on näköjään taas yhteiset bussi- ja rv-kaistat, vaikka sekä ratikoita että busseja tulee kulkemaan kovin tiheässä. Pysäkit on sentään molemmille erikseen.

Veturitien liikennesuunnitelmakuvasta näkyy myös Pasilankadulle ajateltu ratkaisu, jossa ratikka on kadun keskellä. Saas nähdä, onko bussit tarkoitus sijoittaa sielläkin ratikkakaistoille.

----------


## teme

> Pasilansillalla (on muuten yhdyssana, toisin kuin kslk:n esityslistassa!) on näköjään taas yhteiset bussi- ja rv-kaistat, vaikka sekä ratikoita että busseja tulee kulkemaan kovin tiheässä. Pysäkit on sentään molemmille erikseen.


Minusta on ihan positiivista että Kaupsun listalta löytyvä virhe on niinkin pieni kuin yhdyssana.  :Smile: 

Elättelisin toivetta että ne autokaistat saadaan busseille, ei se nyt oikein tunnu järkevältä että autoilla tehdään alikulku sekä Messukeskuksen kohdalla että Teollisuuskadun päähän ja niiden täytyy vielä sittenkin tulla tukkimaan joukkoliikenne Pasilan sillalla. Tuo Messukeskuksen alikulku on muuten ihan potentiaalinen kiskon paikka, tai bussireitti.




> Veturitien liikennesuunnitelmakuvasta näkyy myös Pasilankadulle ajateltu ratkaisu, jossa ratikka on kadun keskellä. Saas nähdä, onko bussit tarkoitus sijoittaa sielläkin ratikkakaistoille.


Tarkoitat siis ilmeisesti vanhaa Veturitietä. Minusta tuosta osasta ei nyt päätetä, mutta ilmeisesti sitten halutaan se vaihtoehto eikä suoraan Länsi-Pasilaan. Liittynee siihen että niiden kiskojen toisella puolelle tulee asuntoja.

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Veturitien liikennesuunnitelmakuvasta näkyy myös Pasilankadulle ajateltu ratkaisu, jossa ratikka on kadun keskellä. Saas nähdä, onko bussit tarkoitus sijoittaa sielläkin ratikkakaistoille.


Pasilankadun keskimmäiset ajoradat tultaneen jakamaan raitio- ja bussiliikenteen kesken. Bussiliikenne ei kuitenkaan ole kovin vilkasta tuolla osuudella ja katu on suora, joten mitoituksessa ei tarvitse tehdä kompromissejä, jotka heikentäisivät joko raitio- tai bussiliikenteen toimintaympäristöä. 

Veturitien liikennesuunnitelmassa on hienosti annettu raitioliikenteelle nykyistä enemmän tilaa Veturitien ja Palkkatilanportin välisellä osuudella.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Veturitien liikennesuunnitelmassa on hienosti annettu raitioliikenteelle nykyistä enemmän tilaa Veturitien ja Palkkatilanportin välisellä osuudella.


Onko tuossa suunnitelmassa mukana jo sellainen linjaus, ettei 7:n reittiä Länsi-Pasilassa tulla oikaisemaan (kuten piirrosten perusteella näyttäisi), vai onko siihen jätetty ottamatta kantaa?

----------


## vristo

> Pasilansillalla (on muuten yhdyssana, toisin kuin kslk:n esityslistassa!) on näköjään taas yhteiset bussi- ja rv-kaistat, vaikka sekä ratikoita että busseja tulee kulkemaan kovin tiheässä. Pysäkit on sentään molemmille erikseen.


Tämä oikeastaan näyttää parhaalta mahdolliselta ratkaisulta niissä olosuhteissa, joita Pasilan sillalla ja alueella on käytettävissä. Henkilöautojonojen poistaminen (ainakin niin paljon kuin mahdollista) joukkoliikenteen sujuvuuden edestä on myönteinen asia paitsi palvelutason kannalta, niin myös ihan rahanarvoinen asia. 

Pasilan aseman edestä kulkeva bussiliikenne ei ole mikään vähäpätöinen asia Helsingin aluella ja päiväsaikaankin jopa telibussit noilla linjoilla saattavat olla täydessä lastissa (niinkuin allekirjoittaneella h58 tänään puolenpäivän aikaan). Mielestäni olisi nöyryytystä ja halventavaa verorahoillamme tuettuja kaupunkibusseimme maksavia asiakkaamme kohtaan pistää heidät jonottamaan yksityisautojen kanssa samoihin jonoihin, kun ratikat painelisivat viereistä kaistaa ohi.

Hyvä asia on kuitenkin, että pysäkit ovat busseille ja ratikoille erikseen, jolloin mm. ratikoiden korotetut pysäkit eivät aiheuta ongelmia matalalattiabusseille. Tällaisesta pysäkkijaosta malliesimerkkini jälleen Stuttgartin joukkoliikenteestä (jossa pysäkkien väliset korkeuserot ovat vieläkin suuremmat kuin Helsingissä):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsbmi2p_q5U

----------


## Jykke

> Onko tuossa suunnitelmassa mukana jo sellainen linjaus, ettei 7:n reittiä Länsi-Pasilassa tulla oikaisemaan (kuten piirrosten perusteella näyttäisi), vai onko siihen jätetty ottamatta kantaa?


Kyllä siinä kuvassa näyttäisi katkoviivalla olevan merkitty tulevat raiteiden paikat Pasilanraitiolle.

----------


## late-

> Onko tuossa suunnitelmassa mukana jo sellainen linjaus, ettei 7:n reittiä Länsi-Pasilassa tulla oikaisemaan (kuten piirrosten perusteella näyttäisi), vai onko siihen jätetty ottamatta kantaa?


Lopullista päätöstä asiasta ei taida olla, mutta näillä näkymin seiskaa ei oikaista.

Ensinnäkin Ysi halutaan Pasilankadulle, jotta se palvelisi myös uutta asutusta. Toinen syy on siinä, että Pasilanraition loppupää on mutkainen ja mäkinen ja poliisitalon kohdalla raitiotien alkuperäinen linjaus on katsottu turvallisuusongelmaksi. Pasilanraitiohan on raitiovaunureitiksi tarkoitettu, mutta suunniteltu sitä ajatellen väärin.

Kun lähtökohtana on Pasilankadun ysi, Pasilanraitiolle jää vain seiska. Silloin käy aika hankalaksi ottaa Pasilanraitiolta ratikkaliikenne pois. Minusta se olisi jopa väärin asukkaita kohtaan. Hehän ovat muuttaneet aluelle, jolla on hyvä joukkoliikenne eikä ole oikein minkään tavoitteen mukaista heikentää heidän yhteyksiään. Pasilanraitiosta tulisi myös herkästi päätoiminen autoväylä, jos sillä ei ole ratikoita.

Mutta tulee sitten siitä, että Pasilankadun reitin pysäkeille ei ole pitkä kävelymatka, joten sinänsä palvelu olisi kyllä edelleen hyvää. Mannerheimintien suunnan yhteyden poistuminen tapahtuisi myös ysin ollessa Pasilanraitiolla, joten se ei yksin ole merkitsevä. Pitää avata keskustelu asukkaiden kanssa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Pasilan aseman edestä kulkeva bussiliikenne ei ole mikään vähäpätöinen asia Helsingin aluella ja päiväsaikaankin jopa telibussit noilla linjoilla saattavat olla täydessä lastissa (niinkuin allekirjoittaneella h58 tänään puolenpäivän aikaan). Mielestäni olisi nöyryytystä ja halventavaa verorahoillamme tuettuja kaupunkibusseimme maksavia asiakkaamme kohtaan pistää heidät jonottamaan yksityisautojen kanssa samoihin jonoihin, kun ratikat painelisivat viereistä kaistaa ohi.


Ei olekaan vähäpätöinen asia, päinvastoin. Pelkästään poikittaislinjat 58(B) ja 59 yhdessä kulkevat jo niin tiheään, että bussikaista on perusteltu. Siihen päälle vielä seutubussit. Samoin ratikat 7 ja 9 yhdessä muodostanevat tulevaisuudessa alle 5 min vuorovälin.

Pasilansillalle tulisi saada erikseen auto-, bussi- ja rv-kaistat, sillä sekä bussien että ratikoiden liikenne on sen verran tiheää. Tietysti tämä vaatisi sillan leventämistä 6-kaistaiseksi, mikä nostanee kustannuksia aika merkittävästi. Jos tuo ei ole mahdollista, niin sitten autoliikenne pitäisi ohjata muille väylille. Se ei edes merkitsisi autoille kiertoa Eläintarhan tai Hakamäen kautta, kun Kyllikinportin jatke Itä-Pasilan puolelle valmistuu. Silloinkin saataisiin omat kaistat sekä busseille että ratikoille. En usko, että edes huoltoliikenteelle on tarvetta, sillä eiköhän noiden "pilvenpiirtäjien" huoltoliikenne hoideta ratapihan tasolta.

Joka tapauksessa uusi liikennesuunnitelma on nykytilannetta parempi, vaikkei ideaali.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Pasilan aseman edestä kulkeva bussiliikenne ei ole mikään vähäpätöinen asia Helsingin aluella ja päiväsaikaankin jopa telibussit noilla linjoilla saattavat olla täydessä lastissa (niinkuin allekirjoittaneella h58 tänään puolenpäivän aikaan). Mielestäni olisi nöyryytystä ja halventavaa verorahoillamme tuettuja kaupunkibusseimme maksavia asiakkaamme kohtaan pistää heidät jonottamaan yksityisautojen kanssa samoihin jonoihin, kun ratikat painelisivat viereistä kaistaa ohi.


Tästä olen samaa mieltä. Yhdistetyt raitiotie- ja bussikaistat toki ovat jossain määrin ongelmallinen ratkaisu, mutta eivät tällaisessa mitassa. Päin vastoin: milloin bussi- ja raitiotielinja leikkaavat toisensa olisi paremminkin oikein hyvä että niillä olisi yhteistä osuutta sen verta että niille saataisiin yhteinen pysäkki. Samantapainen järjestelyhän on Itämerenkadulla ja se käsittääkseni toimii niin kuin pitääkin.

Tietysti jos bussi- ja ratikkavuoroja menee tuolla sillalla liian tiheään, niin järjestely on ongelma yksinkertaisesti siksi, että pysäkin kapasiteetti loppuu kesken. Mutta ei kai vielä näin pitkällä olla ja jos raitiotieliikenne lisääntyy kantakaupungissa, niin bussiliikenne vähenee ja silloin Pasilansillankin kuormitus vähenee.

----------


## Jusa

> Lopullista päätöstä asiasta ei taida olla, mutta näillä näkymin seiskaa ei oikaista.


Uskon kyllä, että tulee tarve saada poikittainen raitiovaunuyhteys:
Kalasatama M - Pasila VR - Meilahti - - -  
58 ja 58B korvaavaksi 

Silloin sitä ei ole järkevää kierrättää pasilan mutkissa.

----------


## late-

> Uskon kyllä, että tulee tarve saada poikittainen raitiovaunuyhteys:
> [...]Silloin sitä ei ole järkevää kierrättää pasilan mutkissa.


Näin on ja siinä on taas ongelma, koska kuviosta tulee siinä vaiheessa aika sekava, jos Seiska kiertää ja poikittaislinjat eivät kierrä.

Tällä hetkellä muuten näyttää siltä, että (Munkkivuori?)-Meilahti-Pasila-Vallilanlaakso-Arabia/Kalasatama tulee ensin. 58 ja 58B ovat kyllä aika täynnä, mutta niitä korvaava ratikkalinja kärsisi lyhyemmästä reitistä. Yhteys Kalasatamasta pohjoiseen halutaan joka tapauksessa tehdä kaupunkirakenteen yhteydessä ja siitä saa jokseenkin varmasti nopeankin. Arabia voisi olla välivaiheen päätepysäkki, jos rakentaminen aloitetaan Pasilan suunnasta. Kalasataman pohjoisosa kun on tarkoitus rakentaa viimeisenä alueen osana.

----------


## teme

> Näin on ja siinä on taas ongelma, koska kuviosta tulee siinä vaiheessa aika sekava, jos Seiska kiertää ja poikittaislinjat eivät kierrä.
> 
> Tällä hetkellä muuten näyttää siltä, että (Munkkivuori?)-Meilahti-Pasila-Vallilanlaakso-Arabia/Kalasatama tulee ensin. 58 ja 58B ovat kyllä aika täynnä, mutta niitä korvaava ratikkalinja kärsisi lyhyemmästä reitistä. Yhteys Kalasatamasta pohjoiseen halutaan joka tapauksessa tehdä kaupunkirakenteen yhteydessä ja siitä saa jokseenkin varmasti nopeankin. Arabia voisi olla välivaiheen päätepysäkki, jos rakentaminen aloitetaan Pasilan suunnasta. Kalasataman pohjoisosa kun on tarkoitus rakentaa viimeisenä alueen osana.


Mites jos ensi alkuun ysi jatkaisi Meilahteen?

----------


## Jusa

> Mites jos ensi alkuun ysi jatkaisi Meilahteen?


Vaatii Reijolankadulle radan ja Meilahteen silmukan, jollei viedä Munkkiniemen silmukkaan (=ohitusraiteellinen).

Joka tapauksessa myös Keski-Pasilan rakentaminen vaatii lisäyhteyksiä Läntisiin osiin.

----------


## ess

> Vaatii Reijolankadulle radan ja Meilahteen silmukan, jollei viedä Munkkiniemen silmukkaan (=ohitusraiteellinen).


Onnistuisihan tuo Kuusitiellekin.

----------


## Jusa

> Onnistuisihan tuo Kuusitiellekin.


Aika lyhyeksi jäisi, parempi viedä lähemmäksi Meilahden klinikoita ja siitä eteenpäin, matkustajia kyllä riittää.
Jonkinlainen varasilmukka on kehitysohjelmassa suunnitteilla Haartaminkadun kolmioon.

----------


## teme

> Vaatii Reijolankadulle radan ja Meilahteen silmukan, jollei viedä Munkkiniemen silmukkaan (=ohitusraiteellinen).


Joo, jossain pitäisi kääntyä, tosin en nyt tiedä onko Munkkiniemi liian kaukana.

Sen Meilahden silmukan voisi ehkä tehdä vähän isompana reittiä Tukholmankatu - Haartmaninkatu - Topeliuksenkatu - Tukholmankatu, tai saman tien  Tukholmankatu - Hartmaninkatu - Topeliuksenkatu - Runerberginkatu. Tai Nordenskiöldinkatu - Topeliuksenkatu - Haartmaninkatu - Tukholmankatu - Mannerheimintie...  :Smile:

----------


## ess

Meilahden sairaalalle sitten oma silmukka. Siinä missä 58B kääntyy nykyään.

----------


## late-

> Meilahden sairaalalle sitten oma silmukka. Siinä missä 58B kääntyy nykyään.


En usko, että raitiovaunun silmukkaa pystyyy tekemään sairaalan pihalle. Pihan suunnittelussa ei ole ollut raitiovaunua mukana ja sairaalan laitteiden kannalta raitiovaunu ei välttämättä ole kovin hyvä laite. Meilahdessa on herkkiä sähköisiä kuvantamislaitteita lähellä pihaa tai ainakin on ollut. En osaa sanoa miten hyvin ne on eristetty.

Tässä onkin ongelma. Muutkaan silmukkaratkaisut Meilahdessa eivät ole aivan helppoja. Katujen risteysgeometriat ovat aika hankalia silmukan vaatimissa kääntymissuunnissa.

----------


## Jusa

> Joo, jossain pitäisi kääntyä, tosin en nyt tiedä onko Munkkiniemi liian kaukana.


No jos halutaan korvata bussit 58 (ja 58B) niin Munkkivuoren ostari on hyvä paikka. Tosin siihen kuluu vielä muutama vuosi kunnes rata on siellä asti, vaikka sitä kiirehditäänkin. 
Samassa yhteydessähän tehdään Topeliuksen rata ja yhteys Nordenskjöldin kadulle

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Heitetäänpä vielä yksi lenkkivaihtoehto: Pikku-Huopalahdesta Paciuksenkaarta Mannerheimintielle. Vaatisi tosin järeähkön ratkaisun, jos Manskulle halutaan liittyä ennen Tilkkaa.  :Smile:

----------


## 339-DF

Tuossa poikittaisratikassa on yksi ongelma, jota ei ole vielä käsitelty. Nimittäin valoetuuksien toiminta Tukholmankadulla ja Paciuksenkadulla tilanteessa, jossa Munkkaan kulkee nykyinen 4, Munkkivuoreen 5 (10 min välein) ja poikittaisratikka "58" 10 min välein.

Tällä hetkellä nelosella on aika toimivat valoetuudet Tullinpuomin jälkeen. Ei nyt käytännössä ihan viiveettömät mutta melkein. Se onnistuu, kun raiteita käyttää vain yksi linja 5 min vuorovälillä eli ratikoita on riittävän harvassa. Kun siihen lisätään vielä Munkkivuoren 5-linja 10 min vuorovälillä, niin nollaviiveet voidaan minusta säilyttää, kunhan siihen on virastossa tahtoa.

Mutta jos liikenne siitä vielä lisääntyy, ollaan jo samassa tilanteessa kuin monessa muussa kohdassa rataverkkoamme: ratikoita on yksinkertaisesti niin paljon, että tehokkaan valoetuuden tarjoaminen alkaa haitata liikaa muita liikennemuotoja. Täällä mainitaan usein esimerkkinä vaikkapa ranskalaiset uudet raitiotiet, joilla säännönmukaisesti tarjotaan viiveettömät valoetuudet risteyksessä kuin risteyksessä. Se onnistuukin hyvin, kun pääsääntöisesti yhtä rataa käyttää yksi linja 7-10 min välein. Mutta meidän verkossamme on lukuisia osuuksia, joissa ratikoiden (kulkuneuvojen) määrä on niin suuri, että nollaviive on tavoitteena lähes mahdoton, jos samalla halutaan, että muukin liikenne on edes joten kuten sujuvaa.

Nyt en vaan tiedä, miten tuo asia pitäisi ratkaista. Keskustayhteyksinä 4 ja tuleva 5, jonka suunnittelua KS-lautakunta on juuri kiirehtinyt, ovat tietysti ykkösprioriteetilla. Minusta on kuitenkin järkevää myös jollain aikavälillä (2020-luku?) suunnitella Pasilan tason poikittaislinjojen siirtämistä raiteille. Sekä late-:n mainitsema Kalasatama/Arabia - Vallilanlaakso - Pasila - Meilahti että Teollisuuskatu - Pasila -Meilahti ovat sellaisia linjoja, joilla raitiovaunu varmasti on perusteltu. Ja lännessä Nordenskiöldinkadun/Reijolankadun kohdalle asti kaikki toimii, mutta siitä eteenpäin on odotettavissa ongelmia valoetuuksien kanssa, jos näiden poikittaislinjojen pitää kulkea Tukholmankatua ja Paciuksenkatua pitkin.

Minä kyllä haluaisin, että molemmat linjat jatkuisivat Meilahdesta eteenpäin, esim. toinen Otaniemeen ja toinen Huopalahdentietä Munkkivuoreen, mutta mahtaakohan se onnistua nykyistä liikennettä hidastamatta?

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Joo, jossain pitäisi kääntyä, tosin en nyt tiedä onko Munkkiniemi liian kaukana.


Otaniemeen tai Tapiolaan. Siitähän oli keskustelua joskus taannoin, että saarten läpi on jätetty tilaa vetää ratikka Kuusisaarentietä pitkin. kuusisaaressa tosin saattaisi joutua ajokaistoille ajamaan, mutta ei siellä taida olla ikinä ruuhkaa jossa voisi seistä.

Paciuksenkadulla auttaisi, jos ratikka vietäisiin jompaan kumpaan reunaan. Eteläreunassa ohitettaisiin Huplalahdentien ja Paciuksenkaaren risteykset käytännössä kokonaan; pohjoisreunassa Tukholmankadun ja Meilahdentien. Keskellä tietä noista jokaisessa pitää olla valoetuudet, mikä on tietenkin hankalampaa.

----------


## Jusa

Toisaalta busseillakin on samassa risteyksessä etuisuuksia, ja näin ollen mikäli bussiliikenne supistuu on etuuksia raitiovaunujen helpompi saada.

Muistaakseni olen joskus kuullut suunnitelmia risteyksen eritasoisuudesta.
Tuskin vaan tällä vuosisadalla, ellei raitiovaunuja laiteta pilareille.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> kuusisaaressa tosin saattaisi joutua ajokaistoille ajamaan, mutta ei siellä taida olla ikinä ruuhkaa jossa voisi seistä.


Ei oikeastaan. Vain joka aamu.

Kyllä se liikenne aika pahasti sielläkin jonoutuu Munkkiniemen valojen ansiosta. Läpiajo Espoosta on aika runsasta ja asettunut sellaiseen markkinatasapainoon, jossa Kuusisaaren läpi ajavat vielä hitusen hyötyvät siitä. Ei täysin tukossa, muttei lähelläkään mitään pikaratikan edellyttämää. Espooseen päin toki liikenne sujuu, koska Paciuksenkatu päästää niin vähän liikennettä läpi.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ei oikeastaan. Vain joka aamu.


Ja iltapäivälläkin aika reilusti.

Mikä voisi toimia ratkaisuna, olisi ihan kylmästi laittaa tuonne läpiajokielto ja ohjata liikenne Turun motarille mahdollisimman tehokkaasti. Läpiajoa ei tietenkään voi fyysisesti tehdä, joten apuna voisi käyttää esimerkiksi mahdollisimman suurta ärsytystä: 30 km/h koko matkalle Keilaniemestä Munkkaan ja paljon pitkiä punaisia henkilöautoille. Eiköhän Turun motari ala pikkuhiljaa houkutella.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Ei oikeastaan. Vain joka aamu.


Sieson korjattuna. Täytyy myöntää, että en kyllä siellä ruuhka-aikaan koskaan kulje. 

Tuotahan voisi saarelaisia haittaamatta korjata niin, että laitettaisiin kaupunkien rajalle liikennevalot, jotka olisivat aina ruuhkan suuntaan pitkät punaiset. Saarelaiset pääsevät kulkemaan usiemmiten helposti, mutta läpiajo kärsisi. Tietysti kielto ja kamerat voisivat myös toimia.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Nyt en vaan tiedä, miten tuo asia pitäisi ratkaista. Keskustayhteyksinä 4 ja tuleva 5, jonka suunnittelua KS-lautakunta on juuri kiirehtinyt, ovat tietysti ykkösprioriteetilla. Minusta on kuitenkin järkevää myös jollain aikavälillä (2020-luku?) suunnitella Pasilan tason poikittaislinjojen siirtämistä raiteille. Sekä late-:n mainitsema Kalasatama/Arabia - Vallilanlaakso - Pasila - Meilahti että Teollisuuskatu - Pasila -Meilahti ovat sellaisia linjoja, joilla raitiovaunu varmasti on perusteltu. Ja lännessä Nordenskiöldinkadun/Reijolankadun kohdalle asti kaikki toimii, mutta siitä eteenpäin on odotettavissa ongelmia valoetuuksien kanssa, jos näiden poikittaislinjojen pitää kulkea Tukholmankatua ja Paciuksenkatua pitkin.


Hyvä huomio!

Ehkä paras ratkaisu olisi tehdä uusi rata Paciuksenkadun ja Tukholmankadun risteyksestä etelään pitkin Paciuksenkatua ja edelleen Linnakoskenkatua Topeliuksenkadulle ja jatkaa siitä eteenpäin alkuperäisen suunnitelman mukaan. Tälle radalle saataisiin siis tuleva vitonen ja poikittaislinjan tulon myötä myös nelonen voitaisiin siirtää tälle radalle, jota jatkettaisiin Topeliuksenkadun risteyksestä Mannerheimintielle asti. Itse asiassa näin millään radalla ei olisi kolmea linjaa enempää poislukien Paciuksenkadun länsipätkä. Ongelmapaikaksi jäisi siten enää vain Munkkiniemen aukio. Yksittäinen paikka missä joutuu valoissa seisomaan ei tosin enää olisi mikään katastrofi. Suunnitelman mahdollinen heikko lenkki on ratikkaradan sovittaminen ehdotettuun paikkaan. Paikkaseutua tuntematta en osaa arvioida olisiko se ongelma.

Jos näin ei voida tai haluta tehdä, ei auta muu kuin ryhtyä vähentämään liikennevaloja, eli toisin sanoen raitiotien ja autokaistojen risteämisiä. Radan siirtäminen Paciuksenkadulla/Tukholmankadulla eteläreunalle auttaisi paljon. Mutta sitten edessä olisi kai väistämättä raitiotien tunnelointi Töölön tullilta Mannerheimintien ja Nordenskiöldinkadun risteykseen. Myös Tukholmankadun ja Paciuksenkadun risteys saattaisi vaatia eritasoa. Siinä ratkaisuna voisi puolestaan olla autoteiden kaivaminen noin metrin verran syvemmälle ja raitiotie voisi ylittää Paciuksenkadun siltaa pitkin. Voisi olla ihan nätinnäköinen konstruktio kunnolla tehtynä. Toisin kun tuo tunneli.

----------


## teme

> Tuossa poikittaisratikassa on yksi ongelma, jota ei ole vielä käsitelty. Nimittäin valoetuuksien toiminta Tukholmankadulla ja Paciuksenkadulla tilanteessa, jossa Munkkaan kulkee nykyinen 4, Munkkivuoreen 5 (10 min välein) ja poikittaisratikka "58" 10 min välein.


Täysin samaa mieltä, on myös vähän outoa että yksi risteävä suunta poistetaan Nordenskiöldinkadun kiskoilla mutta samalla lisätään toinen Reijolankadulle. Vaihtoehtoja:
A) Reijolankatu - Stenbäckinkatu - Haartmaninkatu
Eli suoraan Mannerheimintien yli Stenbäckinkadulle. Suora ja ohittaa Töölöntullin, ongelma että ei voi ajaa samoilla valoilla kääntyvien autojen kanssa.

B) Nordenskiöldinkatu - Messeniuksenkatu - Haartmaninkatu
Menee Mannerheimintien yli samalla valolla kuin Nordenskiöldinkadulta tuleva liikenne.

C) Nordenskiöldinkatu - Topeliuksensenkatu - Haartmaninkatu
Muuten sama kuin B mutta kierrtää-

D) Länsi-Pasila - Lääkärinkatu - Tukholmankatu 
Eli se vaihtoehtolinkaus. Hyvin houkuttelava, esimerkiski seiska voisi tehdä mutkan Tukholmankadulta Haartmaninkadulle. Uutta kiskoa keskuspuiston rauhassa, ongelma taas se että se on keskuspuistoa ihan sama vaikkei virallisesti olekaan. Mannerheimintie ylitys vaikea, olisikohan silta Lääkärinkadun mäestä Tukholmankadulle ihan mahdoton ajatus,

E) Kuten B mutta, seuraavalla lisäyksellä. Tukholmankadun kiskot Haartamaninkadulta eteenpäin pois liikennekäytöstä, eli nelonen ajaa Haartmanin ja Topeliuksenkatua, takaisin Mannerheimintielle esimerkiksi Linnankoskenkadun kautta.

Ja niin edelleen.

----------


## Count

> A) Reijolankatu - Stenbäckinkatu - Haartmaninkatu
> Eli suoraan Mannerheimintien yli Stenbäckinkadulle. Suora ja ohittaa Töölöntullin, ongelma että ei voi ajaa samoilla valoilla kääntyvien autojen kanssa.


Onhan myös Stenbäckinkadulta sallittu (ainakin) käännös Mannerheimintielle etelään ja muistaakseni myös suora yliajo Reijolankadulle, joten pakkoko niitä kääntyvien valoja on käyttää kun liikennevirta kuitenkin katkaistaan jo nyt toisen suunnan tarpeitten takia.

----------


## teme

> Onhan myös Stenbäckinkadulta sallittu (ainakin) käännös Mannerheimintielle etelään ja muistaakseni myös suora yliajo Reijolankadulle, joten pakkoko niitä kääntyvien valoja on käyttää kun liikennevirta kuitenkin katkaistaan jo nyt toisen suunnan tarpeitten takia.


Stenbäckinkadulta on pakollinen kääntyminen, eli ei saa ajaa yli Reijolankadulle, mutta näköjään sille on oma valo.

----------


## 339-DF

Reitti Reijolankatu - Stenbäckinkatu - Topelius - Haartman näyttää kartalla houkuttelevalta ja veisi poikittaisratikan lähelle Meilahden sairaalaa. Hyvää olisi sekin, että ratikka ei kääntyisi Manskulle/-lta, vaan ylittäisi sen.

Mutta Stenbäckin ja Topeliuksen risteys on kyllä tasauksiltaan kammottava. Siinähän tullaan Stenbäckiä suht jyrkkään alamäkeen, sitten jyrkähkö käännös pohjoiseen ja ylämäkeen. Melkein väitän ettei se onnistu nykyaikaiselta ratikalta.

----------


## teme

> Reitti Reijolankatu - Stenbäckinkatu - Topelius - Haartman näyttää kartalla houkuttelevalta ja veisi poikittaisratikan lähelle Meilahden sairaalaa. Hyvää olisi sekin, että ratikka ei kääntyisi Manskulle/-lta, vaan ylittäisi sen.
> 
> Mutta Stenbäckin ja Topeliuksen risteys on kyllä tasauksiltaan kammottava. Siinähän tullaan Stenbäckiä suht jyrkkään alamäkeen, sitten jyrkähkö käännös pohjoiseen ja ylämäkeen. Melkein väitän ettei se onnistu nykyaikaiselta ratikalta.


Hyvä huomio, ehkä sille tasauksella voisi tosin tehdä jotain.

Jos Vallilan varikolta löytyy öljyä, niin mites lyhyt tunneli? Yksi suuaukon luonteva paikka olisi  Nordenskiöldinkadun mäki juuri ennen Mannerheimintietä, Kansaneläkelaitoksen pysäkki voisi itseasiassa olla siinä Mannerheimintien alla sateesta suojassa. Sitä toista päätä en vaan ihan heti keksi. Mikael Lybeckin kadun mäki voisi toimia sinänsä, ja sen poistaminen autokäytöstä tuskin herättäisi hirveästi vastustusta, en vaan tiedä miten kaarteet mahtuisivat jos siitä pitäisi kääntyä Topeliuksenkadulle kumpaankin suuntaan.

----------


## Jusa

On olemassa vanha suunnitelma missä Tukholmankatu jatkaa tunnelissa Laakson alittaen ilmeisesti aina Pasilaan asti.

----------


## late-

> Jos Vallilan varikolta löytyy öljyä, niin mites lyhyt tunneli? Yksi suuaukon luonteva paikka olisi  Nordenskiöldinkadun mäki juuri ennen Mannerheimintietä


Autotunnelille Paciuksenkadulta tuohon mäkeen on olemassa kaavavaraus. Se poistaisi ristikkäisen autovirran Mannerheimintien yli ja vapauttaisi paljon kapasiteettia. Toteuttaisin ennemmin sen, jos tunnelia tarvitaan.

Suoraa ratikkareittiä Länsi-Pasilasta Tullinpuomille on joskus väläytelty, mutta aika vaikeaa Keskuspuistoon on uutta reittiä lisätä. Tunnelina ei korkeustasojen takia onnistuisi oikein mitenkään, joten jouduttaisiin tekemään siltana. Tietysti tunneli onnistuu, jos siitä tehdään pitkä ja käytetään Töölön metron varauksia. En tosin tiedä löytyykö maan alta tilaa myös poikittaissuunnalle Munkkiniemeen päin, kun huomioidaan tuo tietunneli ja sairaalan maanalaiset tilat.

----------


## teme

> Autotunnelille Paciuksenkadulta tuohon mäkeen on olemassa kaavavaraus. Se poistaisi ristikkäisen autovirran Mannerheimintien yli ja vapauttaisi paljon kapasiteettia. Toteuttaisin ennemmin sen, jos tunnelia tarvitaan.


Mihin kohti Paciuksenkatua tuo tulisi, siis Topeliuksenkadun risteykseen vai sinne mäkeen Meilahden takana? Ensimmäinen on minusta ihan järkevä.

Mitäköhän tuo mahtaisi maksaa?




> Suoraa ratikkareittiä Länsi-Pasilasta Tullinpuomille on joskus väläytelty, mutta aika vaikeaa Keskuspuistoon on uutta reittiä lisätä.


Kuulin tästä sammoisen version että KSV:n mukaan Lääkärinkadun varsi ja Laakson ratsastuskenttä ei ole Keskuspuistoa. En minäkään oikein usko että menee läpi, ainakaan helpolla.

Muistelenko minä nyt ihan omiani, vai onko jok ratikkasilta/tunnelisuunnitelma suurin piirtein Kuusitien tasolle, mahdollisesti jopa Paciuksenkadulle saakka?




> Tunnelina ei korkeustasojen takia onnistuisi oikein mitenkään, joten jouduttaisiin tekemään siltana. Tietysti tunneli onnistuu, jos siitä tehdään pitkä ja käytetään Töölön metron varauksia. En tosin tiedä löytyykö maan alta tilaa myös poikittaissuunnalle Munkkiniemeen päin, kun huomioidaan tuo tietunneli ja sairaalan maanalaiset tilat.


Jos se tunneli päätyisi sinne Keski-Pasilaan niin korkeusero olisi kai vähän pienempi.

----------


## late-

> Muistelenko minä nyt ihan omiani, vai onko jok ratikkasilta/tunnelisuunnitelma suurin piirtein Kuusitien tasolle, mahdollisesti jopa Paciuksenkadulle saakka?


Eikö noille paikkeille suunniteltu joskus autoväylää? Siis Pasilanväylän lisäksi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kuulin tästä sammoisen version että KSV:n mukaan Lääkärinkadun varsi ja Laakson ratsastuskenttä ei ole Keskuspuistoa. En minäkään oikein usko että menee läpi, ainakaan helpolla.


Hallinnollisessa mielessä asia on näin. Asemakaavassa Keskuspuiston raja on keskellä metsää ja rajan toisella puolella on puistoksi kaavaan merkittyä aluetta. Tälle asialle on byrokraattinen historiansa, joka liittyi nykyiselle puistotontille aiemmin suunnitteilla olleeseen sairaalaan. Keskustpuisto haluttiin määritellä jäämättä odottamaan entisen sairaalatontin kaavan puistoksi muuttamisen valmistumista.

Syntynyttä tilannetta on yritetty käyttää hyväksi suunnitelmassa rakentaa tähän Keskuspuiston nurkkaan kalliita asuntoja. Se kaavamuutos on kuitenkin tällä hetkellä jäissä poliittisen painostuksen seurauksena. Enkä todellakaan usko, että esitys ratikan radasta Keskuspuistoon menisi tässä kaupungissa läpi, ellei sitä ehdoteta keskuspuistoon rakennettavan motarin keskelle.  :Wink: 

Antero

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Mutta Stenbäckin ja Topeliuksen risteys on kyllä tasauksiltaan kammottava. Siinähän tullaan Stenbäckiä suht jyrkkään alamäkeen, sitten jyrkähkö käännös pohjoiseen ja ylämäkeen. Melkein väitän ettei se onnistu nykyaikaiselta ratikalta.


Entäs Nordenskiöldinkatu-Messeniuksenkatu-Topeliuksenkatu-Haartmanninkatu? Taitaisi olla muutaman (mutta vain muutaman) metrin pidempi, mutta ylittäisi Manskun samaa reittiä kuin kolmonenkin kaavailtu menemään, ja Messeniuksenkadulta pääsee Topeliuksenkadulle paljon helpommin kuin Stenbäkinkadulta. Mutka on loiva ja alamäkeä ei juuri ole, jos tehdään risteys vähän uusiksi (nythän siinä on kivipenger katujen välissä).

Bomnuksena pysäkki yliopiston apteekin tienoolla olisi paremmin saavutettava suuresta osasta Taka-Töölöä. Stenbäkinkatu on aika eristynyt.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Entäs Nordenskiöldinkatu-Messeniuksenkatu-Topeliuksenkatu-Haartmanninkatu?


Tähän voisi jo esittää kysymyksen, että olisiko kyseessä kenties maailman ensimmäinen viiden suunnan ratikkaristeys.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

Messeniuksen kadun risteys on sen verran Manskun jälkeen, että ei siitä ihan kirjaimellisesti viiden suunnan risteystä tulisi, vaan vaihde alkaisi vasta selvästi Manskun ylityksen jälkeen. Mutta ihan hieno kiskoviidakko kyllä silti.

----------


## teme

Pasilansilta meni sitten uudestaan valmisteluun, varsinaisesti siihen liittymättömistä syistä, mutta kuitenkin. Eli tämä saattaa valitettavasti lykkääntyä.



> En ollut paikalla, mutta näin se kuulemma meni.
> 
> Keski-Pasilan lähtökohdat
> 
> Lautakunta palautti yksimielisesti asian niin, että kerrosalahaarukkaa nostettiin 100 000-140 000 :ksi kerrosneliöksi. Piti palauttaa, koska liikennesuunnittelijoiden mukaan liikenneverkkjo pitää mitoittaa uudestaan. Tuo 20 000 kerrosneliön lisäys tarkoittaa noin 700 työpaikkaa tai 500 asukasta siitä riippuen, kumpaan lisäys kohdistuu.
> 
> Keskustelussa kävi ilmi, että syy täälläkin kritisoituun vaatimattomaan kerrosalaan on liikenteessä. Tietty määrä työntekijöistä ja asukkaista käyttää autoa, eikä enempää liikennettä/parkkipaikkoja saa sullotuksi. Minä voin hyväksyä, että tietty määrä autoja tarvitaan, mutta en että tietty osuus on autoilijoita. Jos autoilijoita ei mahdu enempää, ei junan käyttäjiäkään saa tulla.
> 
> Kun kaava palautui, veti esittelijä liikennesuunnitelman listalta.
> http://www.soininvaara.fi/2010/03/18...nta-18-3-2010/

----------


## Max

Pasilan poikittaisratikkaan liittyen:

Ajelin viime viikolla 58:lla Pasilasta Herttoniemeen. Lähtö oli arkiaamuna klo 8:36 Pasilasta, josta lähdettiin tuulilasikuormassa. Arviolta puolet matkustajista tuli kyytiin Pasilan aseman pysäkiltä ja pysäkkiaikakin venyi useaksi minuutiksi (ehdin bussiin jonottaessa hoitaa työpuhelun enkä todellakaan ollut viimeinen sisällä, koska jouduin takaosaan seisomaan pää katossa). Hämmästykseni oli suuri, kun valtaosa matkustajista jäi pois Aleksis Kiven kadulla raitiolinja 9:n kanssa yhteisillä pysäkeillä. Kysyntää siis näkyy olevan. Ihmetyttää vain, pidetäänkö ysiä liian hitaana tuolla välillä vai onko kyse sen 58:a harvemmasta vuorovälistä.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Ihmetyttää vain, pidetäänkö ysiä liian hitaana tuolla välillä vai onko kyse sen 58:a harvemmasta vuorovälistä.


Ysin pysäkki on selvästi huonommin sijoittunut piiloon lähes aseman taakse. 58 lähtee selkeästi suoraan aseman edustalta, vaikka Alppilan suuntaan joutuu toki ylittämään kadun ensin. Ratikkapysäkkien saaminen Pasilan aseman eteen saattaisi helpottaa poikittaisbussien tilannetta paljonkin.

----------


## teme

> Pasilan poikittaisratikkaan liittyen:
> 
> Ajelin viime viikolla 58:lla Pasilasta Herttoniemeen. Lähtö oli arkiaamuna klo 8:36 Pasilasta, josta lähdettiin tuulilasikuormassa. Arviolta puolet matkustajista tuli kyytiin Pasilan aseman pysäkiltä ja pysäkkiaikakin venyi useaksi minuutiksi (ehdin bussiin jonottaessa hoitaa työpuhelun enkä todellakaan ollut viimeinen sisällä, koska jouduin takaosaan seisomaan pää katossa). Hämmästykseni oli suuri, kun valtaosa matkustajista jäi pois Aleksis Kiven kadulla raitiolinja 9:n kanssa yhteisillä pysäkeillä. Kysyntää siis näkyy olevan. Ihmetyttää vain, pidetäänkö ysiä liian hitaana tuolla välillä vai onko kyse sen 58:a harvemmasta vuorovälistä.


Voihan toki kyse olla eri matkustajista, eli Meilahden suunnasta Kallioon tulevat ovat eri kuin Pasilasta kyytiin nousevat? Ja juuri noista tuulilasikuormista johtuen Meikku - Pasila väli tarvitsee minusta ratikan.

Ei 58:lla ja ysillä ole kyllä mitään nopeuseroa, väittäisin että tuosta pysäkkiajasta johtuen ysi on nopeampi ja sinne pääsee usein sisään odottamaan kun kyseessä on päättäri. Pysäkki on vaan kuten Otso totesi vähän hassussa paikassa, keskiverto matkustaja kävelee suoraan niistä etuovista ulos.

Ehkä sillä vuorovälilläkin on jotain vaikutusta, se bussipysäkki on siitä näppärä että siitä on myös pari muutakin bussia samaan suuntaan. Tai jotain, nousuja ysillä ja 58:lla on koko reitillä kummallakin noin 10 000 eli on vaikea kuvitella että se olisi sinänsä vähemmän suosittu.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ei 58:lla ja ysillä ole kyllä mitään nopeuseroa


Kyllä on. 58:sta ysiin vaihtaessa olen Pasilassa monta kertaa nähnyt, kuinka ysi kääntyy Asemapäällikönkadulle 58:n vasta tullessa Pasilaan. Silti Sturenkadun kohdalla 58:sta pois jäädessä samaa ysiä joutuu odottamaan.

Toiseen suuntaan nopeusero on vielä räikeämpi ysin kiertämän silmukan vuoksi.

----------


## teme

> Kyllä on. 58:sta ysiin vaihtaessa olen Pasilassa monta kertaa nähnyt, kuinka ysi kääntyy Asemapäällikönkadulle 58:n vasta tullessa Pasilaan. Silti Sturenkadun kohdalla 58:sta pois jäädessä samaa ysiä joutuu odottamaan.


Niin no, tuo tarkoittaa ehkä minuutin nopeuseroa, mitä se muuten aikataulun mukaan onkin.

Mistä tuli mieleen:



> Helsingissä SYVARI-ohjausta on käytetty vasta yhdessä risteyksessä. Risteys on Teollisuuskatu / Jämsänkatu, jossa ratikka kääntyy pääkadulta oikealle omalla vaiheella ja vastakkaisessa suunnassa liittyy pääkadulle sivusuunnasta. Liikennevalot ovat tahdistetut muihin Teollisuuskadun liikennevaloihin. Tehdyt mittaukset osoittivat, että oikealle kääntyvän raitiovaunun kulku on keskimäärin viivytyksetön. Sen sijaan sivukadulta tulevan ratikan keskimääräinen viivytys on vielä 12 sekuntia, mikä aiheutuu siitä, että Jämsänkadun pysäkki on lähellä risteystä. Älykkään pysäkkiajan ennustamisen avulla viivytystä voidaan tästä kuitenkin vielä pienentää.
> http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...iikenteen.html


Tuoko ne valot siinä sillan päässä oikeasti niin suuren vaihtelun ysille että Jämsänkadun pysäkkiajat pitää ennustaa jotenkin fiksusti?

----------


## 339-DF

> Arviolta puolet matkustajista tuli kyytiin Pasilan aseman pysäkiltä ja pysäkkiaikakin venyi useaksi minuutiksi [...] Hämmästykseni oli suuri, kun valtaosa matkustajista jäi pois Aleksis Kiven kadulla raitiolinja 9:n kanssa yhteisillä pysäkeillä.


Arvioisin, että bussi 58 valitaan ysiä mieluummin seuraavista syistä:

Tottumus
Joukkoliikenteen käyttäjän kulkutottumukset muuttuvat todella hitaasti. Jos on tottunut käyttämään bussia, ei ole tarvetta muuttaa kulkutottumuksia. Vaikka ysin olemassaolo on pantu merkille, ei ehkä ole tarkaa tietoa sen reitistä, ehkä pysäkkiä ei Pasilassa löydy ja kun bussi kulkee kuten ennenkin, ei ole syytä selvittääkään noita muuttuneita asioita.

Vuoroväli
Ruuhka-aikaan 58 ja 58B kulkevat todella tiheästi, 6 min vuorovälein. Ratikan vuoroväli on 10-11 minuuttia, eikä sitä ole tahdistettu juniin mitenkään. Varsinkin lyhyellä matkalla tiheä vuoroväli houkuttelee.

Pysäkkien sijoittelu
Ysin päätepysäkki on kaukana junalaitureista, kahden tasonvaihdon päässä. Bussipysäkki on lähempänä ja tasonvaihtoja riittää yksi, tosin lisäksi pitää ylittää katu.

Reitti
Mielikuvallisesti bussin reitti on suorempi, loogisempi ja nopeampi.

----------


## vristo

Eilen ajaessani linjaa h58 ruuhka-aikaan (suuntana IK-Munkkivuori), jo ennestään hyvässä lastissa ollut ajamani vuoro tuli Aleksis Kiven kadun Flemarin pysäkiltä reiluun seisomalastiin (klo oli noin 17.10). Perässäni tuli ratikka h9, johon ei noussut yksikään matkustaja ko. pysäkiltä. Myös seuraavilta pysäkeiltä tultiin nimenomaan ajamani h58:n kyytiin ja esimerkiksi Kotkankadun pysäkillä ei ratikkapysäkillä odotellut yhtään ihmistä, mutta erikseen olevalla bussipysäkillä odotti taas lukuisia asiakkaita.

----------


## Samppa

> Eilen ajaessani linjaa h58 ruuhka-aikaan (suuntana IK-Munkkivuori), jo ennestään hyvässä lastissa ollut ajamani vuoro tuli Aleksis Kiven kadun Flemarin pysäkiltä reiluun seisomalastiin (klo oli noin 17.10). Perässäni tuli ratikka h9, johon ei noussut yksikään matkustaja ko. pysäkiltä. Myös seuraavilta pysäkeiltä tultiin nimenomaan ajamani h58:n kyytiin ja esimerkiksi Kotkankadun pysäkillä ei ratikkapysäkillä odotellut yhtään ihmistä, mutta erikseen olevalla bussipysäkillä odotti taas lukuisia asiakkaita.


Eikös tuo ole aivan järkevää toimintaa asiakkailta, jotka matkustavat Pasilan aseman ohi? Pystyitkö Vristo bongaamaan, kuinka moni noista jäi pois Pasilan asemalla ja olisi siis järkevästi voinut valita myös ysin?

----------


## Max

> Voihan toki kyse olla eri matkustajista, eli Meilahden suunnasta Kallioon tulevat ovat eri kuin Pasilasta kyytiin nousevat?


Silmämääräinen arvioni on, että vähintään 80 % porukasta matkusti nimenomaan Pasilan asemalta Aleksis Kiven kadulle. Ysin käyttäjämääriin olisi siis edelleen mahdollista saada aika merkittävästi lisää...

----------


## vristo

> Eikös tuo ole aivan järkevää toimintaa asiakkailta, jotka matkustavat Pasilan aseman ohi? Pystyitkö Vristo bongaamaan, kuinka moni noista jäi pois Pasilan asemalla ja olisi siis järkevästi voinut valita myös ysin?


Tottakai on järkevää toimintaa, niin minäkin tekisin. Hyvin monella noista matkustajista oli sellainen VR-yhdistelmälippu, joka käy myös Helsingin alueella.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:32 ----------

Linja h58B (telibussi) varsinkin täyttyy nykyisin iltapäiväruuhkaan Meilahdesta IK:n suuntaan jo neljällä ensimmäisellä pysäkillään.

Toki bussi- ja ratikkapysäkkien sijoittelu vaikuttaa nimenomaan bussien suosioon; ratikkapysäkit kun ovat varsin "kaukana" Pasilan asemesta, kun taas bussipysäkit ovat aivan "ovien edessä", kuten edelläkin todettiin. 

Jos ja kun Keski-Pasilan toimistokeskittymä tornitaloineen rakennetaan, niin viimeistään silloin Pasilan alueen kautta kulkeva poikittainen joukkoliikenne ansaitsee mielestäni uusia ratkaisuja. Esimerkiksi metrolinjan.

----------


## teme

> Eilen ajaessani linjaa h58 ruuhka-aikaan (suuntana IK-Munkkivuori), jo ennestään hyvässä lastissa ollut ajamani vuoro tuli Aleksis Kiven kadun Flemarin pysäkiltä reiluun seisomalastiin (klo oli noin 17.10). Perässäni tuli ratikka h9, johon ei noussut yksikään matkustaja ko. pysäkiltä. Myös seuraavilta pysäkeiltä tultiin nimenomaan ajamani h58:n kyytiin ja esimerkiksi Kotkankadun pysäkillä ei ratikkapysäkillä odotellut yhtään ihmistä, mutta erikseen olevalla bussipysäkillä odotti taas lukuisia asiakkaita.


Jos 58 tulee ensin niin miksipä joku erikseen odottaisi ysiä.

Tulee metro tai ei, niin minusta se ratikka Meikkuun pitäisi tehdä mahdollisimman pian, matkustajia olisi enemmänkin kuin 58 pystyy hoitamaan. Tarvittavat investoinnit ovat hyvin pieniä: Länsi-Pasilan oikaisu ja Reijolankadun kiskot, kääntösilmukka jos ei mennä Munkkiniemeen saakka.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 5:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 4:54 ----------

Niin ja toinen juttu. Jos sitä kysyntää on välillä Meilahti - Kallio, niin onko ne kaikki matkustajat ihan pakko kierrättää Pasilan kautta? Esimerkiksi 3X voisi ajaa suoraan Nordenskiöldinkadun kautta Meilahden suuntaan.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Tuoko ne valot siinä sillan päässä oikeasti niin suuren vaihtelun ysille että Jämsänkadun pysäkkiajat pitää ennustaa jotenkin fiksusti?


Jenkasta tuli mieleen, että tietääkö joku miten tuo 12 sekunnin viive on laskettu? pelkkä seisonta-aika vai huomioiden hidastukset ja kiihdytykset? Valojen tuomasta viiveestähän vain noin puolet on seisonta-aikaa. Tuossa tietysti on pysäkki ihan vieressä, joten hidastuksen aikatappio on keskimääristä pienempi.

Ylipäänsä se tapa jolla kiskot on pistetty menemään välissä vähän matkaa Teollisuuskatua sen sijaan että vaan ylittäisivät sen on tietenkin älytön. Mutta se on nyt tehty sellaiseksi, ja tuskin sitä ihan heti muutetaan (kova kynnys kaivaa tuoreet kiskot irti, vaikka se olisikin parhaita paikkoja järkevöittää sijoittelua kun vieressä on vielä tyhjää tilaa)

----------


## 339-DF

> Mutta Stenbäckin ja Topeliuksen risteys on kyllä tasauksiltaan kammottava. Siinähän tullaan Stenbäckiä suht jyrkkään alamäkeen, sitten jyrkähkö käännös pohjoiseen ja ylämäkeen. Melkein väitän ettei se onnistu nykyaikaiselta ratikalta.


Kävin tänään katsomassa tuota risteystä, eikä se niin kammottava ole kuin mitä muistin. Ei mikään ideaalikaan, mutta Stenbäckin alamäki Topeliukselle on huomattavasti loivempi kuin mitä olin muistavinani ja kääntymisessä olisi jonkun verran saatavissa lisätilaakin, kun siinä sisäkaarteen nurkalla on jalkakäytävän ja tontin välissä jonkin verran tyhjää tilaa. Eli ehkä sinne voisi saada toimivan ratkaisun, mutta en kyllä uskalla väittää niin. Pitäisi kuunnella ratasuunnittelijoita.

Itse Stenbäckinkatu on aika kapea nyt, kun sinne on tehty massiiviset pyörätiet molemmille reunoille. Se on aika erikoinen ratkaisu noin vähäliikenteisellä kadulla, mutta sinänsä ihan Helsingin omaksuman linjan mukainen. Raitiotie edellyttäisi nähdäkseni toisen suunnan p-paikkojen poistoa ja pyöräteiden kaventamista (niitä on kyllä varaa kaventaa ja muuttaa samalla pyöräkaistoiksi) tai vaihtoehtoisesti molempien suuntien p-paikkojen poistamista, mikä tuskin on mahdollista.

Stenbäckinkadulla on myös suht jyrkkä harjanne, jonka kaltevuudet saattavat aiheuttaa ongelmia, kun heti kohta nousun jälkeen tulee taas alamäki.

Verkosto- ja palvelumielessä tuo linjaus kyllä houkuttelisi. Etuna olisi, ettei Mannerheimintien rv-liikenteeseen tarvitsisi liittyä, vaan se ylitettäisiin. Stenbäckinkadulla voisi olla heti Mannerheimintien jälkeen pysäkki. Pysäkkiväli Auroran sairaala - Stenbäckinkatu - Meilahden sairaala olisi kohtuullinen, eikä Reijolankadulle tarvittaisi pysäkkiä ollenkaan. Linjaus palvelisi sairaala-aluetta paremmin kuin Tukholmankatua kulkeva ratikka.

Edellytyksenä tuon toteuttamiselle on mielestäni se, että Reijolankadulle saadaan ratikalle omat kaistat molempiin suuntiin koko matkalle ja että Urheilukadun kääntyvät autot eivät ryhmity rv-kaistoille ja niiden vasemmalle kääntyminen ohjataan nuolivaloin.

----------


## vristo

Bussilinjan h18 reitti, ennen sen yhdistämistä linjan h35 kanssa Munkkivuoreen saakka, kulki muuten nimenomaan Topeliuksenkadulta Stenbäckinkadun kautta Linnankoskenkadulle. Viimeksi tuota reittiä on kulkenut bussilinja h29 (Erottaja-Meilahden klinikat).

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:49 ----------

Jaa joo. Edellä puhuttiin siis Stenbäckinkadusta toiseen suuntaan.

----------


## teme

Linjastomielessä se Lääkärinkadun rata olisi kyllä houkuttavin, seiska tulee Kalasatamasta ja kääntyy Hartmaninkadun kautta etelään kohti Topeliuksenkatua. Eleganttia.

----------


## teme

Sen Stenbäckinkadun käytön ongelma on minusta edelleenkin se että valot poikkeaa muusta liikenteestä.

Jotenkin tämä on vaan vähän näpertelyä, minusta se varsinainen ongelma on kuitenkin se valtava autoliikenteen määrä. Mannerheimintien pitäisi olla kaupungin paraatikatu, mutta se on varsinkin Taka-Töölössä järkyttävän epäviihtyisä. Jos joku niistä taloista kadun varrella Töölön tullissa sattuisi romahtamaan, niin en tiedä voisiko uudelle edes antaa rakennuslupaa ilmanlaatumääräysten takia.

Busseista osa poistunee eri ratahankkeiden myötä, ja eikö osan voisi ajaa vaikka Huopalahdentien ja Mechelininkadun kautta Kampin terminaalin jatkossa? Jäljelle jää ne henkilöautot. Tässä tapauksessa suosisin tunnelia. Yksinkertaisinta olisi vaan tehdä maanalainen liikenneympyrä joka kytkee Mannerheimintien, Nordenskiöldinkadun ja Paciuksenkadun, hahtomelma ohessa. Tämän jälkeen esimerkiksi Mannerheimintien ja Nordenskiöldinkadun risteyksessä voisi olla kunnon aukio, samoin Töölöntullissa. Mitään liikennevaloja ei minusta edes ratikkaliikenteelle ja vähentyneelle bussiliikenteelle tarvittaisi.

Maksaahan tuo, mutta ei nyt ehkä kuitenkaan ihan älyttömiä. Rahaa voisi saada myös gryndaamalla vapautuneelle maalle siihen Reijolankadun varteen taloja.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

Tuli muuten mieleen siitä Hermannin rantatielle suunnitellusta yhteydestä (muistan siitä puhutun jostain, mutta en löytänyt haulla niin sanon tänne, kun se kuitenkin kokonaiskehittämissuunnitelmassa esitettiin)

Eihän rataa kannata Hermannin ranatielle vetää, vaan esimerkiksi Kyläsaarenkadulle, tai mikä hyvänsä katu niille paikkeille lopulta vedetäänkään. Hermannin rantatie on iso autoilun pääväylä, jonka varressa ratikan odottaminen on ikävää, ja jos kiskot vedetään keskelle, molemmilta puolilta on merkittävä estevaikutus. Se tuskin myöskään muuttuu mukavaksi kaupunkibulevardiksi ikinä, ellei yhteiskunnassa tapahdu jotain dramaattisia muutoksia. Jotain kautta Lahdentieltä pitää päästä keskustan suuntaan ja myös Kalasatamaan.

Näinollen ratikka tietenkin pitää vetää hiljaisemmalle rinnakkaiskadulle, tai jopa aivan omaa väyläänsä uuden asuinalueen halki. Rantatien länsipuolella on metroaseman kävelyetäisyyden pohjoispuolella vain muutama talo, ja vankila estää kauempaa kävelyn pysäkeille, joten siirtämällä rataa idemmäs ei oikeastaan menetetä juuri mitään.

----------


## tislauskolonni

Hermannin rantatien itäpuolella pienen matkaa autokaistoista kulkisi valmiina ratapohja, joka on jaksanut kantaa tavarajunien painon. Tässä muutamia ottamiani kuvia paikalta viime syksyltä: rataa etelään, kohti Kyläsaarentien risteystä ja Kyläsaarentien risteys.. Syyskuussa tuosta oltiin siis poistamassa kiskoja. Tuo kiskopohja kulkee Hermannin rantatien viertä koko matkalta, tässä vielä Streetview-kuvaa kohti metroasemaa. Ei niitä kiskoja ainakaan mitään järkeä ole laittaa keskelle tietä, kun esimerkiksi tien laidallakin on tilaa.

***

Helsingin kaavoituskatsauksessa 2010 s.35 sanotaan, että Hernesaaren rata rakennetaan alueen rakentumisen alkuvuosina ja Telakkakadun kautta. Sivulla 36 on radan kulku melko karkeasti karttaan merkittynä. Hernesaareen on siis tarkoitus liikennöidä Bulevardin ja Telakkakadun kautta. Voisiko olla niin että kutonen jättää Hietalahden päässä lenkin kiertämättä ja jatkaa Telakkakatua Bulevardilta kohti Hernesaarta.

----------


## teme

Topeliuksenkadun kiskoille ei ole sitten KSV:n investointisuunnitelmassa rahaa. Eikä muuten johtimille tai bussikaistoillekaan jos sitä joku epäilee. Mites näin?

Investointisuunnitelma, http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...jelma_2011.pdf

Soininvaaran blogi, http://www.soininvaara.fi/2010/04/27...sta-29-4-2010/

----------


## 339-DF

Ei tämä nyt vielä tarkoita sitä, että esim. Munkkivuoren raitiotietä ei päästäisi toteuttamaan vaikkapa vuonna 2014. Minusta on hämmästyttävää, että Soininvaara, jonka sentään Kslk:n vpj:nä luulisi ymmärtävän asioista, oikoo mutkat ja ykskantaan ilmoittaa, että asia olisi näin.

Nythän on käsittelyssä vain vuoden 2011 budjetti. Sinne KSV esittää yhtä sun toista, ja Khs ehkä karsii sieltä jotain pois, tuskin lisää sinne mitään. Eli vuoden 2011 osalta voidaan sanoa varmuudella, että Topeliuksenkadun ratikkaa ei tehdä (eikä ehdittäisi muutenkaan niin nopeasti, mutta se on eri juttu).

Mutta vuosien 2012-2015 ns. investointiohjelma on jo huomattavasti löyhempi suunnitelma. Selaamalla menneiden vuosien vastaavia ymmärtää, että nämä investointiohjelman rahat tulevat ja menevät, siirtyvät yleensä eteenpäin mutta joskus myös aiemmaksi. Katoavat kokonaan tai uusia tulee tilalle "ei-mistään". Esim. Ilmalan ratikka pyörii siellä vuodesta toiseen, ja aina vaan sitä siirretään eteenpäin. Toisaalta esim. Jokeri on siirtynyt aiemmaksi.

Jos tämän vuoden aikana saadaan valmiiksi tarkempi suunnitelma Topeliuksenkadun ja Munkkivuoren ratikan toteutuksesta, kuten käsittääkseni tarkoitus on, niin sen tuloksena voi hyvinkin olla, että 2011 keväällä käsitellään budjettia ja investointiohjelmaehdotusta, jossa on varattu vaikkapa 10 Me vuodelle 2013 ja 10 Me vuodelle 2014 Munkkivuoren ratikkaa varten.

----------


## teme

Kiitos, muistelen samaa, minua vaan hämää se että nuo muut olennaiset hankkeet on kuitenkin pääsääntöisesti merkattu tuleville vuosille.

----------


## teme

Näköjään ne kiskot olivat vaan hukassa :-)



> En tiedä, mihin Topeliuksenkadun ratikkalinja tässä välillä hävisi, mutta Liikennesuunnttelupäällikkö löysi sen tässä välissä ja esitti sitä vuosille 2013 ja 2014, 6,1 miljoonaa euroa.

----------


## 339-DF

Erinomaista! Sitten pitää vaan pitää huoli siitä, että saadaan ensi vuoden suunnitelmaan nuo summat tuplattua että riittää rahaa pidemmälle pohjoiseen  :Smile:

----------


## vristo

http://www.pekkasauri.fi/blogi/helsi...vaisuudessakin

----------


## Albert

No sunnuntain Hesarissa HSL:n joukkoliikennesuunnitteluosaston johtaja   Ville Lehmuskoski ennakoi jotain muuta. 
http://www.hs.fi/arkisto/artikkeli/H...0509SI1KA01r40
Digilehti, maksullinen

----------


## Antero Alku

> No sunnuntain Hesarissa HSL:n joukkoliikennesuunnitteluosaston johtaja   Ville Lehmuskoski ennakoi jotain muuta.


HSL on Helsingin palveluksessa ja järjestää sitä joukkoliikennettä, jolle Helsinki rakentaa väylät. Toistaiseksi on edelleen niin, että kunnalla on yksinvalta kaavoituksessa ja kunta päättä itse, rakentaako se rataa vai trollin johtimia. Siten Saurin video ja valtuuston päätökset edustavat sitä, mitä Helsinki aikoo tehdä. Muut esittävät omia ajatuksiaan.

Antero

----------


## Albert

> HSL on Helsingin palveluksessa ja järjestää sitä joukkoliikennettä, jolle Helsinki rakentaa väylät. Toistaiseksi on edelleen niin, että kunnalla on yksinvalta kaavoituksessa ja kunta päättä itse, rakentaako se rataa vai trollin johtimia. Siten Saurin video ja valtuuston päätökset edustavat sitä, mitä Helsinki aikoo tehdä. Muut esittävät omia ajatuksiaan. Antero


Kiitos, tämä tieto teki hyvää. Kun ei tavallisena "savupirttien aikaan" syntyneenä pulliaisena ymmärrä kaikkia noita kommervenkkejä.

----------


## sebastin

Ylipormestarin mukaan uusille asuinalueille esim. Kalasatamaan ja Länsisatamaan tulevat raitiolinjat rakennetaan typistettyinä, taloudellisen tilanteen vuoksi.
Päivitettyjä suunnitelmia pitäisi olla valmiina syksyllä.

----------


## teme

> Ylipormestarin mukaan uusille asuinalueille esim. Kalasatamaan ja Länsisatamaan tulevat raitiolinjat rakennetaan typistettyinä, taloudellisen tilanteen vuoksi.
> Päivitettyjä suunnitelmia pitäisi olla valmiina syksyllä.


Ja olisikohan tähän nyt sitten jotain lähdettä? En oikein ymmärrä mitä Länsisataman kiskojen typistäminen edes tarkoittaa.

----------


## sebastin

Typistettyjä suunnitelmia ei vielä ole. Ylipormestari sanoi HS:n haastattelussa jokunen viikko sitten, että ratahankkeet ovat olleet liian kunnianhimoisia, eikä niitä sellaisenaan nykyisessä taloudellisessa tilanteessa rakenneta. Syksyllä on päivitetyt suunnitelmat.

----------


## teme

> Typistettyjä suunnitelmia ei vielä ole. Ylipormestari sanoi HS:n haastattelussa jokunen viikko sitten, että ratahankkeet ovat olleet liian kunnianhimoisia, eikä niitä sellaisenaan nykyisessä taloudellisessa tilanteessa rakenneta. Syksyllä on päivitetyt suunnitelmat.


Jaa sitä siis tarkoitit. Jotenkin minulle tulee mieleen esimerkiksi puolen miljardin metro Östersundomiin eikä muutamia prosentteja siitä maksava Jätkäsaaren ratikan kakkosvaihe jos puhutaan kunnianhimoisista raidesuunnitelmista, mutta joka tapauksessa voi sitä Jätkän kakkosvaihetta toki lykätä jos sen länsiosan rakentaminen lykkääntyy. Ei kiskoja tyhjän pantiksi kannata rakentaa, mutta taloudellisestikaan jo ihan kaupungin maan myyntitulojen vuoksi ei ole myöskään yhtään mitään järkeä tehdä tuollaisia uusia asuinalueita ilman kiskoja.

Siitä onko ylipäänsä taloudellisesti järkevää lykätä aluerakentamista on myös poliittisella kartalla eriäviä mielipiteitä, käsittääkseni ainakaan vihreät ja demarit eivät tästä innostu ja vallan hyvin perustein. On outo ajatus että kulujen paisumista yli verotulojen hoidetaan lykkäämällä tuottavia investointeja, semminkin kun se pahentaa asuntopulaa joka taas hidastaa talouskasvua. Asiasta neuvotellaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Syksyllä on päivitetyt suunnitelmat.


Tiedossani ei ole, että missään tällä hetkellä valmisteltaisiin varsinaista typistettyä ratikkalaajennussuunnitelmaa.

Se on tietysti selvä, että jos Pajunen rajoittaa uusien alueiden rakentamista, niin ei niille kannata raitioteitäkään tehdä. Se, että esim. kokonaiskehittämissuunnitelmassa annetaan tavoitevuosia vaikkapa Laajasalon tai Kalasataman ratikoille, ei tietenkään tarkoita sitä, että radat rakennettaisiin silloin. Se tarkoittaa, että suunnitelman laadintahetkellä on arvioitu asuinrakentamisen edellyttävän ratikkaratkaisua silloin.

Tietysti voi kysyä, että miksi sitten ratikkasuunnitelmiin kirjataan vuosilukuja, jos oikea aikataulu ei olekaan 2015 vaan "sitten kun asuinrakentaminen sitä edellyttää". Se on hyvä kysymys, mutta vuosiluku, vaikka onkin vain tavoite ja teoreettinen, on sittenkin selkeämpi kuin joku kirjallinen selitys, jonka varaan on vaikea rakentaa budjetteja ja investointisuunnitelmia.

Mitä näihin "päivitettyihin ratikkasuunnitelmiin" tulee, niin Jätkän osalta linjojen 8 ja 9 pidennykset eli eka vaihe toteutuu käsittääkseni vähintäänkin suunnitellussa aikataulussa (8 2011 ja 9 2012). Muuten onkin sitten vapaammat kädet. Jos Jätkän eteläkärjen kalliilla rahalla puhdistettavalle täyttömaalle ei ryhdytäkään rakentamaan, ei sinne tietenkään tehdä ratikkaakaan.

Sama juttu Kalasataman/Sompasaaren kanssa. Ei ole raitioliikenteen kokonaistaloudellisuuden kannalta perusteltua ruveta rakentamaan tyhjille alueille tyhjänä pörrääviä ratikoida niin kauan kuin rakentaminen keskittyy vain metroaseman viereen.

Suhdanteet kuitenkin muuttuvat nopeasti, ja tuskinpa tämäkään taantuma enää vuosikausia kestää. Nyt keskustelussa olevat aluerakentamiskohteet kestävät kaikkinensa yli vuosikymmenen. Parin vuoden viivytyksellä ei tässä ole paljon painoa.

----------


## j-lu

->Minkälaista teknistä laitteistoa vaatisi esimerkiksi NRI ja NRII -vaunujen ajaminen kahden vaunun yksikköinä ja mitä se maksaisi? Toisekseen, mitkä pysäkkilaiturit linjojen 4 ja 10 varrella vaatisivat pidennystä, että kahden vaunun yksiköt niille mahtuisivat?

Asia tuli mieleen HSL:n säästökuurista. En edes kuvittele, että HSL yrittää säästää muuten kuin karsimalla, mutta saahan näitä pohtia...

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> ->Minkälaista teknistä laitteistoa vaatisi esimerkiksi NRI ja NRII -vaunujen ajaminen kahden vaunun yksikköinä ja mitä se maksaisi? Toisekseen, mitkä pysäkkilaiturit linjojen 4 ja 10 varrella vaatisivat pidennystä, että kahden vaunun yksiköt niille mahtuisivat?


Siitä pitäisi varmaan lähinnä saada vuoromäärää laskettua ainakin Oopperan ja Nordenskjöldinkadun välissä. Kun ratikoita tulee pysäkille kolme kerralla, saa se olle melkoisen pitkä jotta ne voisivat olla junia.

Ja totta kai tuo jonottuminen pitäisi ylipäänsä ratkaista, mikä taas edellyttäisi joko reipasta uudistusta, tai Topeliuksenkadun rataa, joka taas saattaa joutua säästölistalle.

----------


## petteri

Pääasiassa raitioliikennettä palveleva liikennevalokierto ei minusta ole mahdollinen Mannerheimintiellä ja Kaisaniemenkatu - Hämeentiellä niin kauan kuin noilla kaduilla liikkuu valtavasti busseja.

Voimakkaat etuudet raitioliikenteelle varsinkin Mannerheimintiellä taitaisivat vaikuttaa aika negatiiviisesti bussiliikenteen sujuvuuteen.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Voimakkaat etuudet raitioliikenteelle varsinkin Mannerheimintiellä taitaisivat vaikuttaa aika negatiiviisesti bussiliikenteen sujuvuuteen.


En oikein ymmärtänyt tätä. Eivätkös bussit ja ratikat aja Mannereheimintiellä enimmäkseen samaan suuntaan? Väittäisin, että bussien kanssa risteäviä raitiovaunuja on kuitenkin aika paljon vähemmän kuin bussien kanssa risteäviä autoja.

----------


## hylje

Busseilla on eri verran pysäkeitä ratikkaan nähden ja viettävät pysäkeillään ratikkaan nähden eripituisia aikoja. Täysoptimointi toiselle heittää toiset helposti punaiseen putkeen, koska ne ajavat liian nopeasti tai liian hitaasti.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Busseilla on eri verran pysäkeitä ratikkaan nähden ja viettävät pysäkeillään ratikkaan nähden eripituisia aikoja. Täysoptimointi toiselle heittää toiset helposti punaiseen putkeen, koska ne ajavat liian nopeasti tai liian hitaasti.


Ah, se on kyllä totta. En kuitenkaan usko että kukaan on tosissaan ollut vaatimassa täydellistä optimointia jollekin joukkoliikennemuodolle toisen kustannuksella.

Toisaalta voisi tietysti miettiä sitäkin, onko järkeä ajaa sellaista määrää bussilinjoja samaa reittiä.

----------


## teme

Ensinnäkin, johtuen mm. siitä että eri busseilla on eri määrä pysäkkejä Mannerheimintiellä toimivien valoetuuksien tekeminen niille on joka tapauksessa mahdotonta. Minulla on ylipäänsä välistä vähän vaikeuksia ymmärtää liikennevalosuunnittelijoita, ensin perustellaan vakuuttavasti että vihreä aalto autoille vaikkapa Mannerheimintiellä on käytännössä täysin mahdoton, ja sitten toisaalta todetaan että raitiovaunuille ei voi antaa etuuksia koska ne sotkee autojen valo-ohjauksen. Kun ei niitä kumipyöräliikenteen valoja kuitenkaan saada toimimaan niin mitä väliä sillä on?

Toiseksi, jos tehtäisiin niin että bussien ja ratikoiden pysäkit olisivat samoissa kohdin ja ajettaisiin ratikan valorytmillä niin hidastaisiko tuo edes busseja kokonaisuudessaan? Täsmällisyys paranisi ja sitä kautta myös pysäkkitoiminnot nopeutuisivat. Toki ylinopeuden ajaminen olisi vaikeampaa, mutta tämä ei ole minusta ei toivottavaa hidastumista.

Kolmanneksi, ainakin ratikoiden jalankulkijavalot tulisi irrottaa muista valoista. Itseasiassa en ole vakuuttunut että valoja tarvitaan ollenkaan, ihmiset kävelevät joka tapauksessa yli kiskoista ihan sen mukaan tuleeko ratikkaa vai ei, sanoo valot mitä sanoo.

Neljänneksi, rakenteellinen ratkaisu olisi hoitaa ratikkakiskot tien sivulle. Esimerkiksi Mannerheimintiellä on nelisen kilometriä kiskoa, ei tuon rakentaminen uudestaan nyt niin kauheasti maksaisi.  Toinen rakenteellinen ratkaisu olisi jakaa esimerkiksi se Mannerheimintie Itä- ja Länsi-Mannerheimintieksi, ja niin että vaikka Itä-Mannerheimintie olisi bussikatu.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:35 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:08 ----------

Vielä esimerkkki tuosta bussiliikenteen junittamisesta, eli ajamisesta samassa rytmissä ratikan kanssa. Otetaan väli Hakaniemi - Kurvi:
- Oletetaan että Käenkujan ratikkapysäkki on poistettu. Haapaniemen kohdalla ja Hakaniemessä on erittäin pitkät bussipysäkit.
- Busseja kulkee tuolla välillä jotain 80 tunnissa. Jos oletetaan että ratikoita kulkisi yksi kolmen minuutin välein, esimerkiksi ykkönen ajaisi tuota kautta, niin per ratikka olisi alle kolme bussia. Nuo mahtuvat pysäkeille yhtä aikaa.
- Oletetaan että kolmeen minuuttiin mahtuisi kaksi valokiertoa. Vaikka bussi ajaisi jäisi esimerkiksi lipunmyynnin takia yhden valokierron niin siinä ei ole muita busseja tukkimassa pysäkkejä.
- Pysäkkiväli on reilu 500 metriä, täysvaloetuuksilla en oikein ymmärrä miksei 90s riittäisi per pysäkinväli vaikka Toisen Linjan ja Hesarin vaihteisiin joudutaankin hidastamaan, ne ovat kuitenkin lähes pysäkkien vieressä. Ja kai ne voisi korjata. Tarkoittaa noin 20km/h keskinopeutta.

Eli kolme minuuttia Hakaniemestä Kurviin.

Esimerkiksi h77 tai s730 aikataulun mukainen ajoaika Hakaniemestä Kurviin on neljä minuuttia. Jos ne pysyvät tuossa ratikan vauhdissa niin ajoaika nopeutuu minuutilla, jos ne jäävät yhden valokierron jälkeen niin ajoaika on reilu neljä minuuttia eli suurinpiirtein sama kuin nyt.  Kutosen aikataulun mukainen ajoaika taas on kuusi minuuttia, eli se puolittuisi. Tuolla logiikalla siis bussiliikenne nopeutuu 25% ja raitiovaunuliikenne 50%.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:35 ----------

Ja edellisessä alkeellinen jakolaskuvirhe ihan vaan sen testaamiseksi että lukeeko noita jorinoita kukaan. Siis 3 - 4 bussia per kolme minuuttia.

----------


## late-

> Toiseksi, jos tehtäisiin niin että bussien ja ratikoiden pysäkit olisivat samoissa kohdin ja ajettaisiin ratikan valorytmillä niin hidastaisiko tuo edes busseja kokonaisuudessaan?


Ei, mutta ratikka- ja bussipysäkit eivät monessa paikassa mahdu samoihin kohtiin. Kadun leveys ei riitä. Sekä Hämeentiellä että Mannerheimintiellä on bussi- ja ratikkapysäkkejä valojen eri puolilla.

Matkalaisen kanssa voin helposti olla samaa mieltä siitä, ettei busseja kannattaisi ajattaa laajassa mitassa keskustaan. Silloin optimointi ratikoiden mukaan helpottuisi ja näinhän esimerkiksi Saksassa usein tehdään. Nykyisten bussien matkustajien siirtäminen pelkkiin ratikoihin ei olisi kuitenkaan mikään pikkutemppu. Ratikkalinjojen nopeus ja kapasiteetti pitäisi saada aivan eri tasolle eikä siltikään välttämättä riittäisi. Sen sijaan lähijunien ja Pisaran avustuksella voisi olla aika lailla helpompaa. Isoimmat virrat ratikoihin ja pienemmille virroille vaihtopisteitä, joissa voi valita joko junan tai ratikan. Iso Liityntäkin on tähän yksi ratkaisu, mutta tuskin paras.

----------


## teme

Olen ihan samaa mieltä siitä että busseja pitäisi keskustaan tulla vähemmän, mutta nillitän tästä kuitenkin:



> Ei, mutta ratikka- ja bussipysäkit eivät monessa paikassa mahdu samoihin kohtiin. Kadun leveys ei riitä. Sekä Hämeentiellä että Mannerheimintiellä on bussi- ja ratikkapysäkkejä valojen eri puolilla.


Onko pakko käyttää syvennyksiä? Jos bussit ajavat kiltisti ryppäissä jonossa ja pysähtyvät samoilla pysäkeillä niin ei niitä niiden takia tarvita. Tuosta tosin seuraa että autojen oikealla kääntymistä voi joutua rajoittamaan, mutta se ei välttämättä ole ongelma koska noita oikealla kääntymispaikkoja on runsaasti.

Otetaan esimerkiksi Kurvi ja Hämeentie etelään päin. Siirretään pysäkit siihen ratikkapysäkin kohdalle ihan vaan niin että pysähdytään nykyisen jalkakäytävän viereen. Ongelma on tietenkin se että Helsinginkadulle kääntyvät autot jonottaisivat pysäkillä, mutta tästä pääsee poistamalla kääntymisen Helsinginkadulle. Ei tuo ole autojen kannalta yhtään mikään pulma, kokeneemmat kuskit käyttävät joka tapauksessa Aleksis Kiven katua kun se on nopeampi (vähemmän valoja) ja onhan siinä Torkkelinkatu heti Helsinginkadun jälkeen. Vaasanaukio sitten laajenee kiskoihin saakka ja risteys yksinkertaistuu.

----------


## hylje

Henkilöautojen oikealle kääntymisen voisi ratkaista bussiliikennevaloilla. Tai lakiteknisesti kenties helpommilla kaistakohtaisilla liikennevaloilla, jos nyt edes on helpompia toteuttaa. Ensin päästetään bussit oikealla kaistalla risteyksestä, sitten päästetään vasen kaista, jossa siis myös oikealle kääntyvät odottavat. Jos oikealle kääntyvän turvallisuus on kaiken lähtökohta, bussiliikennevalot voisivat mennä kiinni kun muun liikenteen valot avautuvat.

Bussiliikenteen lähtökohtana pitää tietysti olla se, ettei ohituksia tapahdu kuin poikkeustapauksissa, kuten tielle hajonneen bussin kiertämisessä.

----------


## late-

> Onko pakko käyttää syvennyksiä? Jos bussit ajavat kiltisti ryppäissä jonossa ja pysähtyvät samoilla pysäkeillä niin ei niitä niiden takia tarvita.


Bussiliikenteen sujuvuus kyllä kärsisi tästä raskaasti, vaikka oikealle kääntyvät autot poistettaisiin. Useampaan osaan jaetuilla pysäkeillä bussit voivat nyt syvennysten avulla ohittaa toisiaan päästäkseen omalle paikalleen. Tämä on keskeinen tapa lisätä bussiväylän välityskykyä, jonka määrää juuri pysäkkien kapasiteetti. Tarpeeksi montaa bussipysäkkiä ei läheskään aina mahdu ratikoiden kanssa samalle korttelivälille puhumattakaan mahdollisista kortteliväliä jakavista jalankulkijavaloista. Eipä se bussien keskinäinen ohittelukaan onnistuisi täyden naapurikaistan kautta.

Tässä tullaan juuri siihen, että bussit tarvitsevat enemmän tilaa vastatakseen ratikoiden kapasiteettiin. Ratikoiltakin alkaa kyllä keskustassa olla pysäkkikapasiteetti loppu tai jopa ylitettynä muutamassa paikassa nykyisellä linjastolla ja yksikkökoolla.





> Ongelma on tietenkin se että Helsinginkadulle kääntyvät autot jonottaisivat pysäkillä, mutta tästä pääsee poistamalla kääntymisen Helsinginkadulle. Ei tuo ole autojen kannalta yhtään mikään pulma, kokeneemmat kuskit käyttävät joka tapauksessa Aleksis Kiven katua kun se on nopeampi (vähemmän valoja) ja onhan siinä Torkkelinkatu heti Helsinginkadun jälkeen.


Toisaalta tuo on ristiriidassa sen ajatuksen kanssa, että Hämeentiellä olisi Kurvista keskustaan päin mahdollisimman vähän autoilua. Saattaa myös vaikeuttaa vasemmalle kääntymisten rajoittamista, joka olisi keskeinen tapa sujuvoittaa ratikoita. Vasemmalle kääntymiset kannattanee yleensä sallia niissä suurissa risteyksissä, joissa joka tapauksessa tahtoo tulla viiveitä. Varsinkin, jos kyseiset pysäkit ovat joukkoliikenteen solmukohtien vieressä, jolloin joukkoliikennevälineetkin seisovat pysäkeillään pitkään.

Hankaluutta on siinäkin, että pysäkin sijoittaminen valojen eteen toimii parhaiten pysäkkiajan ollessa ennakoitava. Ratikoiden kuljettajarahastuksen poistuessa näin on aika pitkälti ja ratikkapysäkkejä on jo hiukan alettu sihtailla valojen eteen. Busseille näin ei ole käymässä ja muutenkin optimointi oli tässä tarkoitus tehdä ratikoiden pysäkkiaikojen mukaan, joten se ei välttämättä sopisi busseille. Kurvi keskustaan on tosin lähinnä purkupysäkki, joten siinä mielessä se on helpommasta päästä.

----------


## teme

> Bussiliikenteen sujuvuus kyllä kärsisi tästä raskaasti, vaikka oikealle kääntyvät autot poistettaisiin. Useampaan osaan jaetuilla pysäkeillä bussit voivat nyt syvennysten avulla ohittaa toisiaan päästäkseen omalle paikalleen. Tämä on keskeinen tapa lisätä bussiväylän välityskykyä, jonka määrää juuri pysäkkien kapasiteetti. Tarpeeksi montaa bussipysäkkiä ei läheskään aina mahdu ratikoiden kanssa samalle korttelivälille puhumattakaan mahdollisista kortteliväliä jakavista jalankulkijavaloista. Eipä se bussien keskinäinen ohittelukaan onnistuisi täyden naapurikaistan kautta.


Toisaalta ensinnäkin bussikaistojen kunnioitus paranisi, ei autot kovin kauan jaksa ajella kaistaa jossa joutuu seisomaan pysäkin kohdalla bussin takana. Toiseksi jos noita busseja ajettaisiin ryppäissä niin ei niiden nyt joka pysäkillä tarvitse hoitaa järjesteystä kuntoon. Kolmanneksi, tekisin tuon niin että pitkä bussipysäkki on jaettu kahteen pysäkin joiden välillä on suojatie.  Kummallekin pysäkille mahtuisi kaksi bussia ja niiden järjestyksellä ei olisi väliä eli matkustajat liikkuvat vähän, toimii käytännössä ihan hyvin näin esimerkiksi 71/73/74/75/77 pysäkillä Kurvissa pohjoiseen päin. Ja siinä pysäkissä ei ole syvennystä.

Joka korttelinvälille ei tietenkään mahdu pitkää pysäkkiä tai leveys ei riitä, tulee mieleen vaikka Kisahallin pysäkki Mannerheimintiellä. Hämeentieltä en kuitenkaan Kurviin saakka tällaista keksi, jos Käenkuja poistetaan joka tapauksessa.




> Toisaalta tuo on ristiriidassa sen ajatuksen kanssa, että Hämeentiellä olisi Kurvista keskustaan päin mahdollisimman vähän autoilua. Saattaa myös vaikeuttaa vasemmalle kääntymisten rajoittamista, joka olisi keskeinen tapa sujuvoittaa ratikoita. Vasemmalle kääntymiset kannattanee yleensä sallia niissä suurissa risteyksissä, joissa joka tapauksessa tahtoo tulla viiveitä. Varsinkin, jos kyseiset pysäkit ovat joukkoliikenteen solmukohtien vieressä, jolloin joukkoliikennevälineetkin seisovat pysäkeillään pitkään.


En kyllä oikein pysy tuossa mukana. Haetko takaa sitä että isoissa risteyksissä tarvitaan henkilöautoille erillinen kaista vasemmalla, jolloin poikittaistila on kortilla? 




> Hankaluutta on siinäkin, että pysäkin sijoittaminen valojen eteen toimii parhaiten pysäkkiajan ollessa ennakoitava. Ratikoiden kuljettajarahastuksen poistuessa näin on aika pitkälti ja ratikkapysäkkejä on jo hiukan alettu sihtailla valojen eteen. Busseille näin ei ole käymässä ja muutenkin optimointi oli tässä tarkoitus tehdä ratikoiden pysäkkiaikojen mukaan, joten se ei välttämättä sopisi busseille. Kurvi keskustaan on tosin lähinnä purkupysäkki, joten siinä mielessä se on helpommasta päästä.


Myös siihen vasemmalla kääntymiseen liittyen, pysäkin sijoittelu ennen valoja on vähän ongelmallista jos pysäkki on ison pääkadun risteyksessä. Otetaan esimerkiksi Hattulantien pysäkki Sturenkadun ja Mäkelänkadun risteyksessä. Minusta sen palvelualue on painottunut Sturenkadun pohjoispuoleen, sekä sen takia että pääliikennesuunta on etelä että Sturenkadun estevaikutuksen vuoksi. Vähänkin etelämpänä Mäkelänkatua kannatta jo kävellä Päijänteentien pysäkille ettei joudu ylittämään kaksia valoja ja lisäksi on yhden pysäkinvälin lähempänä keskustaa. Tämän takia minusta niitä pysäkkejä ei minusta välttämättä kannatta ylipäänsä sijoittaa isoihin risteyksiin vaan hieman etäämmällä niistä, ja Mäkelänkadun nopeuttamisesta puhuttaessa olin samasta syystä sitä mieltä että olisi parempi poistaa Hattulantien kuin  Rautlammintien pysäkki. Kääntöpuolena on sitten vaihdot sitä risteävää pääkatua kulkevaan liikenteeseen

----------


## iiko

> Otetaan esimerkiksi Kurvi ja Hämeentie etelään päin. Siirretään pysäkit siihen ratikkapysäkin kohdalle ihan vaan niin että pysähdytään nykyisen jalkakäytävän viereen. Ongelma on tietenkin se että Helsinginkadulle kääntyvät autot jonottaisivat pysäkillä, mutta tästä pääsee poistamalla kääntymisen Helsinginkadulle. Ei tuo ole autojen kannalta yhtään mikään pulma, kokeneemmat kuskit käyttävät joka tapauksessa Aleksis Kiven katua kun se on nopeampi (vähemmän valoja) ja onhan siinä Torkkelinkatu heti Helsinginkadun jälkeen. Vaasanaukio sitten laajenee kiskoihin saakka ja risteys yksinkertaistuu.


Jos tuon tekisi, pitäisi poistaa myös se ratikkapysäkin toisen pään suojatie, jotta siihen saataisiin järkevämpi ratkaisu bussipysäkille. Toisaalta minusta tuo ratkaisu on muutenkin täysin älytön. Hesarille kääntyvät myös muutkin kuin Hesaria läpi ajavat, joten tuossa olisi bussi, henkiöauto, bussi, henkilöauto, bussi, bussi, henkilöauto, henkilöauto,... samalla kaistalla ja liikenne tukkisi varmaan Hämeentien ja Mäkelänkadun/Lautatarhankadun risteyksenkin siinä samalla. Nykyinenkin Kurvin pysäkki voisi olla ainakin 50 metriä alempana kuin se nyt on. Ruuhka-aikaan ei tahdo tuokaan pysäkki riittää.

----------


## Antero Alku

> ->Minkälaista teknistä laitteistoa vaatisi esimerkiksi NRI ja NRII -vaunujen ajaminen kahden vaunun yksikköinä ja mitä se maksaisi?


Vähän lisää elektroniikkaa, mutta mielellään myös välyksettömät kytkimet säköisine kytkentöineen. Kallein osa olisi todennäköisesti juuri kytkinlaitteisto, jonka kanssa yhteisajolaitteiston kustannus asettunee välille 50100 k.

Hinta saattaa tuntua korkealta, mutta toisen kuljettajan vuosikustannus on suurempi. Tämä ei tarkoita sitä, että yhden kuljettajan vuosiansiot ja muut henkilökulut ovat enemmän kuin 100.000  vaan sitä, yhden ympärivuotisen vuoron kuljettajakustannukset ovat enemmän. Se vuorohan ei toimi varhaisaamusta myöhäisiltaan 7 päivää viikossa yhden kuljettajan palkkaamisella.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Hesarille kääntyvät myös muutkin kuin Hesaria läpi ajavat


Esimerkiksi AKK - Harjukatu - Hesari  on nopeampi kuin Kurvin kautta Hesarille, Torkkelinmäkeen ajettaessa mitään käytännön eroa siinä ajaako reittiä Helsinginkatu-Pengerkatu vai Torkkelinkadun kautta ei ole.

----------


## late-

> En kyllä oikein pysy tuossa mukana. Haetko takaa sitä että isoissa risteyksissä tarvitaan henkilöautoille erillinen kaista vasemmalla, jolloin poikittaistila on kortilla?


Tarkoitin yleisemmin sitä, että pääkaduilla kannattanee sallia mahdollisimman paljon kääntymissuuntia, jotta pienemmillä kaduilla kääntymisiä voidaan rajoittaa. Tässä tapauksessa ei pitäisi olla ongelmaa, koska vaihtoehtoinen reitti on oikealle kääntyminen. Saattaa kuitenkin syntyä samalla jokin muu reitti, joka ei enää onnistu ja toisaalta en haluaisi ohjata suuria liikennevirtoja pienemmille kaduille. Katujen hierarkia on olemassa syystä.

Täysin asian vierestä: Saako suomeksi hakea takaa vai pitäisikö ajaa takaa?

----------


## teme

> Tarkoitin yleisemmin sitä, että pääkaduilla kannattanee sallia mahdollisimman paljon kääntymissuuntia, jotta pienemmillä kaduilla kääntymisiä voidaan rajoittaa. Tässä tapauksessa ei pitäisi olla ongelmaa, koska vaihtoehtoinen reitti on oikealle kääntyminen. Saattaa kuitenkin syntyä samalla jokin muu reitti, joka ei enää onnistu ja toisaalta en haluaisi ohjata suuria liikennevirtoja pienemmille kaduille. Katujen hierarkia on olemassa syystä.?


Yleisesti ottaen noin, mutta Kalliossa minusta se hierarkia ei käytännössä toteudu. Kalliossa on  tasainen korttelikaava jossa vaihtoehtoisia ja sujuvampia reittejä kuin Hämeentie on paljon. Nopeana reittinä taas toimii Rantatie. Jos Flemarilla ja muilla olisi läpiajo estetty ja ohjattu liikenne Hämeentielle niin asia olisi eri, mutta en itseasiassa pidä tuota edes toivottavana.

Minulla on sellainen käsitys että Hämeentien autoliikennemäärä on itseasiassa aika pieni. Voin olla väärässä, en ole nähnyt lukuja. Ja tämän takia se minusta olisi helposti muutettavissa nimenomaan joukkoliikennettä  palvelevaksi väyläksi. Syitä on muitakin, vaikka liikennemäärät eivät olekaan kauhean suuret niin niiden tuottama häiriö Hämeentiellä on. Näin siksi että nopeudet ovat suurempia kuin esimerkiksi Flemarilla ja kadunvarressa ei ole pysäköityä autoriviä suojaamassa.

Fillaristit on myös ihan aiheesta itkenyt pyöräkaistojen puutetta. Yksi päivä näin Hämeentiellä pyöräilijän ratikkakiskoilla, lujaahan siinä pääsi, mutta toivottavasti tuo ei yleisty. Pikku ajovirhe niin eturengas on kiinni kiskoissa ja takaa tulee niskaan alamäkeä kutonen...




> Täysin asian vierestä: Saako suomeksi hakea takaa vai pitäisikö ajaa takaa?


Heh.

----------


## late-

> Minulla on sellainen käsitys että Hämeentien autoliikennemäärä on itseasiassa aika pieni. Voin olla väärässä, en ole nähnyt lukuja.


Ei siellä valtavasti ole, mutta noin 20 000 ajoneuvoa ja ratikkaa vuorokaudessa kuitenkin. Tuossa siis bussit ja ratikat molemmat mukana eli ne pitäisi vielä laskea pois.

Työnantajani tarjoaa muuten aineistoa liikennemääristä ja liikenneonnettomuuksista.




> Ja tämän takia se minusta olisi helposti muutettavissa nimenomaan joukkoliikennettä  palvelevaksi väyläksi. Syitä on muitakin, vaikka liikennemäärät eivät olekaan kauhean suuret niin niiden tuottama häiriö Hämeentiellä on. (...) Fillaristit on myös ihan aiheesta itkenyt pyöräkaistojen puutetta.


Tämä on ihan totta. Yhtenäiset pyöräkaistat saa käytännössä vain poistamalla joko ne ainoat autokaistat tai sitten bussien kaistat. Periaatteessa kai autokaistatkin voi poistaa, mutta tulisi siitä aika lailla liikennettä muille kaduille ja jakelu pitäisi jotenkin järjestää. Nykyinen jakelu jalkakäytävillä ei kyllä sekään ole fiksua, joten muutosta tähän kaivattaisiin joka tapauksessa.

----------


## Kaid

> Yksi päivä näin Hämeentiellä pyöräilijän ratikkakiskoilla, lujaahan siinä pääsi, mutta toivottavasti tuo ei yleisty. Pikku ajovirhe niin eturengas on kiinni kiskoissa ja takaa tulee niskaan alamäkeä kutonen...


Itse olen nähnyt vastaavaa useampaankin kertaan mm. Mäkelänkadulla ja Hesarilla. Onnettomuuksia odotellessa...

----------


## teme

> Ei siellä valtavasti ole, mutta noin 20 000 ajoneuvoa ja ratikkaa vuorokaudessa kuitenkin. Tuossa siis bussit ja ratikat molemmat mukana eli ne pitäisi vielä laskea pois.
> 
> Työnantajani tarjoaa muuten aineistoa liikennemääristä ja liikenneonnettomuuksista.


Kiitos tiedosta, olenkin pari kertaa etsinyt. Busseja ja ratikoita on varmaan ruuhkatunnissa noin sata suuntaansa, olisiko 3000 päivissä?




> Tämä on ihan totta. Yhtenäiset pyöräkaistat saa käytännössä vain poistamalla joko ne ainoat autokaistat tai sitten bussien kaistat. Periaatteessa kai autokaistatkin voi poistaa, mutta tulisi siitä aika lailla liikennettä muille kaduille ja jakelu pitäisi jotenkin järjestää. Nykyinen jakelu jalkakäytävillä ei kyllä sekään ole fiksua, joten muutosta tähän kaivattaisiin joka tapauksessa.


Poistaa sen autokaistan ja käyttää sivutilan parkkipaikkohin tai leveään kaistaan jolla mahtuu pysähtymään ja pyöräkaistaan joka on ratikkakiskojen vieressä. Liikenne valunee käytännössä etupäässä Rantatielle. Eli paikalle ajo sallittu, mutta läpiajo estetetään esimerkiksi noiden ratikkapysäkkien kohdalla. Hampurissa näin muuten ihan nätin ratkaisun, bussipysäkissä on karkeahko mukulakivipinta, bussin kannalta tuo ei ole ongelma kun se kuitenkin hidastaa mutta ei houkuta ajamaan läpi.

----------


## sebastin

Sivulla 7 oli tästä ratikkasuunnitelmien typistämisestä.
Näyttänee siltä, että kasin ratikka jää nykyiseen tilaansa. Uutta raidetta on tulossa vain Kampin raitiotie jätkäsaaren terminaalille. 
Tässä on kyllä sinänsä tarpeeksi raidetta pienille Ruoholahden ja jätkäsaaren alueille.

----------


## 339-DF

> Sivulla 7 oli tästä ratikkasuunnitelmien typistämisestä.
> Näyttänee siltä, että kasin ratikka jää nykyiseen tilaansa.


Minkä opuksen sivusta 7 puhut?

Kasin pidennyksen kiskotyöt alkavat kesäkuussa. Länsisatamankadulla valmistelutyöt ovat jo hyvällä mallilla. Olen pahoillani.

----------


## Albert

> Kasin pidennyksen kiskotyöt alkavat kesäkuussa. Länsisatamankadulla valmistelutyöt ovat jo hyvällä mallilla.


Totta on. Esimerkiksi Itämerenkadulta Crusellin sillalle on kaikki kaivutyöt raitiorataa varten tehty (pois lukien risteykset toki). 
Kuvallista todistusaineistoa voidaan toimittaa tarvittaessa  :Mad: .

----------


## Matkalainen

> Minkä opuksen sivusta 7 puhut?


Sebastin tarkoittanee tämän keskustelun sivua 7 ja luultavasti tarkemmin tätä omaa viestiään:




> Ylipormestarin mukaan uusille asuinalueille esim. Kalasatamaan ja Länsisatamaan tulevat raitiolinjat rakennetaan typistettyinä, taloudellisen tilanteen vuoksi.
> Päivitettyjä suunnitelmia pitäisi olla valmiina syksyllä.


Mikäli tästä on kyse, tätä voinee jo pitää jonkinlaisena kehäpäätelmänä.

----------


## tislauskolonni

Jos nykymuotoinen 1A säilytetään, niin voisiko sitä tulevaisuudessa (kun Hernesaaren kiskotyöt on saatu tehtyä) jatkaa Ruoholahden kautta Salmisaareen asti ja olisiko tästä hyötyä? Eteläisestä kantakaupungista pääsisi näin Ruoholahden ja Salmisaaren työpaikka-alueille ja samaten eteläinen kantakaupunki saisi paremman vaihtoyhteyden Länsimetroon. Kyllähän eteläisessä kantakaupungissa varmasti esimerkiksi Keilaniemessä työskenteleviä asuu. Olisiko tämä hyväkin piristysruiske linjalle 1A? Tietenkään Ruoholahdesta ja Salmisaaresta ei matkustettaisi koko matkaa, lähinnä vain Tehtaankadun ympäristöön ja ehkä Kaartinkaupunkiin. Hyvässä lykyssä Salmisaaresta ja Ruoholahdessa tulleita matkustajia poistuu samaan tahtiin kuin Tehtaankadun varrelta tulee uusia matkustajia ja ratikka pysyy mukavan täytenä (onkohan tämä vähän liioittelua) koko ajan.

1A:han voitaisiin muuttaa kenties 1:ksi ja lopettaa nykyinen ykkösen perusversio. Käpylässä rataa pitäisi jatkaa pidemmälle, mieluiten niin, että sille olisi rautatieasemalta vaihtoyhteys ja että kiskot yhtyisivät Raide-Jokerin kiskoihin. Käpylästähän voisi liikennöidä ruuhka-aikaan 1:n lisäksi linjaa 2, jolle pitäisi saada uusia kiskoja aikaan, niin että se voisi kulkea Toista linjaa pitkin kohti keskustaa. Ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella riittäisi pelkkä 2.

----------


## teme

Minusta tuo 1A ei ole hullumpi idea. Telakan alueen suunnitelmat on muuten tällä viikolla Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnassa, ratikkakiskot taas unohtunut jonnekin ja muutenkin vähän jotenkin kiirellä tehdyn oloinen. Esimerkiksi 3 000 paikan konserttihallin kävijöiden liikuttaminen bussilla 16 ei ole realistista, eikä niitä kiskoja tarvittaisi siihen rantaan kuin puolisen kilometriä.

----------


## late-

> Telakan alueen suunnitelmat on muuten tällä viikolla Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnassa, ratikkakiskot taas unohtunut jonnekin ja muutenkin vähän jotenkin kiirellä tehdyn oloinen.


"Telakkakadun liikennejärjestelyt suunnitellaan tässä yhteydessä uudelleen siten, että kadulle tulee pyöräkaistat ja raitiotieyhteys. "

----------


## teme

> "Telakkakadun liikennejärjestelyt suunnitellaan tässä yhteydessä uudelleen siten, että kadulle tulee pyöräkaistat ja raitiotieyhteys. "


No hyvä, pahoittelen huolimatonta lukua, meni jotenkin ohi. Eli ei muuta kuin linjastoa spekuloimaan :-)

Torikorttelin osalta on maininta että 16 siirtyy pois Katariinankadulta koska siitä tulee kävelytie ja samalla sen reittiä tarkistetaan sen osalta. Mites se Hernesaaren pää?

----------


## late-

> Torikorttelin osalta on maininta että 16 siirtyy pois Katariinankadulta koska siitä tulee kävelytie ja samalla sen reittiä tarkistetaan sen osalta. Mites se Hernesaaren pää?


Valmista suunnitelmaahan ei ole. Kun Hernesaareen on suunniteltu raitiotietä, Kruununhaan läpi menee Laajasalon yhteys ja Kalasatamaankin on suunniteltu oma raitiotie, linja 16 jää minusta aikanaan tarpeettomaksi Kalasatamasta länteen. Muunkinlaisia esityksiä voi olla. Johdinauto-osastolla linja 16 nähtäisiin varmasti mielellään lankojen kanssa eikä Hernesaareen menisi raitiotietä. Tässä johdinautotapauksessakin pitäisin kyllä linjaa pitkän päälle koko lailla turhana ja keskittäisin lankojen rakentamisen vilkkaammille reiteille.

----------


## teme

> Valmista suunnitelmaahan ei ole. Kun Hernesaareen on suunniteltu raitiotietä, Kruununhaan läpi menee Laajasalon yhteys ja Kalasatamaankin on suunniteltu oma raitiotie, linja 16 jää minusta aikanaan tarpeettomaksi Kalasatamasta länteen. Muunkinlaisia esityksiä voi olla. Johdinauto-osastolla linja 16 nähtäisiin varmasti mielellään lankojen kanssa eikä Hernesaareen menisi raitiotietä. Tässä johdinautotapauksessakin pitäisin kyllä linjaa pitkän päälle koko lailla turhana ja keskittäisin lankojen rakentamisen vilkkaammille reiteille.


Saa olla melkoinen velho joka saa jotenkin kannattavaksi sen että vedetään johdinlinjat kaupungin läpi yhtä tällä hetkellä 15 minuutin vuorovälillä kulkeva bussilinjaa varteen, kun vaihtoehtona on kilometri kiskoja.

Veikkaan että esimerkiksi tällainen ratkaisu laskisi liikennöintikustannuksia:
- 6 Bulevardilta Hernesaareen, ensi alkuun kääntyminen vaikka reittiä Eiranranta ja Hylkeenpyyntäjänkatu. Linjakilometrejä ei tule juurikaan lisää, kiertoaika saatta olla jopa nopeampi. Kaikki pois jäävät kutosen pysäkit ovat alle 200 metrin päässä joka Bulevardista tai Jätkäsaaren ratikan pysäkistä.
- 11 ajaa Krunikan kautta, 58B tai jollain muulla kirjaimella osa 58:sta kiertää Kulosaaren kautta, tai sitten hoidetaan uudella 16X:llä.
- Lakkautetaan 1A, eli 1 jää Kauppatorille.
- Lakkautetaan 16

----------


## teme

Laitetaan nyt tähän ketjuun. Olen muutamaan otteeseen kuullut että se olisi jotenkin kauhean hankalaa ja kallista jatkaa kiskot Ilmalasta toiselle puolelle Rantarataa ja Pasilanväylää.

Miksei sitä voi vaan tehdä näin: Tehdään Ilmalankujan rinteeseen tunneli, toinen pää Ilmalanrinteen alikulun kohdalle kallioleikkaukseen. Kiskot siitä läpi ja edelleen Postikeskukselle ja uuden asuinalueen viereen. Tuo on noin 150-200 metrin tunneli joka voi ihan hyvin olla yksiraiteinen kun ei siinä nyt 10 minuuttia mene että ratikka käy Postikeskuksella kääntymässä ja tulee takaisin. Eli ei tuo nyt niin paljoa maksa. Alikulusta tuskin tulee sellaista määrää autoliikennettä että se kummemmin haittaisi ratikkaa, lisäksi siitä pääsee ylös asemalaiturille. Ainoa ongelma mitä tulee mieleen on että onko se alikulku liian matala, ja jos kyllä niin kai sitä voi korottaa.

Hyötynä että 22 voidaan korvata, sen vuosikustannukset lienee noin 700 000 euroa ja 10 minuutin vuorovälillä tuo pidennys ratikalle vaatisi ehkä puolikkaan vuoron, eli tuo on jotain 300 - 400 000 vuodessa säästöä liikennöintikuluista. Lisäksi kun se Pohjois-Pasilan asuinalue rakentuu niin tarve toki kasvaa, eli bussiliikennettä pitäisi kasvattaa.. Jos Maunula-Pasila välille tarvitaan bussilinja niin 62 voi ajaa Pasilan kautta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Laitetaan nyt tähän ketjuun. Olen muutamaan otteeseen kuullut että se olisi jotenkin kauhean hankalaa ja kallista jatkaa kiskot Ilmalasta toiselle puolelle Rantarataa ja Pasilanväylää.


Hankaluus tulee korkeuserosta. Jos ollaan kohtuullisia, niin ratikka nousee 6 % mäkeä. Siis 6 metriä sadalla metrillä. Ilmalantori taitaa olla noin 20 m korkeammalla kuin Postintaival. Mutta kun siinä välissä on Hakamäentie ja Rantarata, joka kumpikin pitäisi ohittaa eri tasossa.

Ja sinne on rakennettu vielä yksi korkeustaso lisää, eli lmalanrinne-katu, joka kiertää Ilmalan aseman alta. Siten käytännössä kaikki tila, niin vaaka- kuin pystytasossa on jo pyhitetty kaikkein tärkeimmälle eli autoille.

Eli siis ajattelen sitä, miten päästään Ilmanaltorilta radan toiselle puolelle muuta reittiä kuin Ilmalankatua ja Ilmalanrinnettä. Minusta ainoa vaihtoehto on silta Hakameäntien ja Rantaradan yli, mutta kun sielläkin alkaa olla tila käytetty, jotta ratikka pääsee sieltä yläilmoista Postintaipaleen tasolle. Ja ratikalle tällainen silta on tietenkin aivan liian kallis. Näitä siltojahan voidaan tehdä vain autoille, kuten Hakamäentiellä on tehtykin, koska autoille ne ovat välttämättömiä eikä hinnalla ole väliksi.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Hankaluus tulee korkeuserosta. Jos ollaan kohtuullisia, niin ratikka nousee 6 % mäkeä. Siis 6 metriä sadalla metrillä. Ilmalantori taitaa olla noin 20 m korkeammalla kuin Postintaival. Mutta kun siinä välissä on Hakamäentie ja Rantarata, joka kumpikin pitäisi ohittaa eri tasossa.
> 
> Ja sinne on rakennettu vielä yksi korkeustaso lisää, eli lmalanrinne-katu, joka kiertää Ilmalan aseman alta. Siten käytännössä kaikki tila, niin vaaka- kuin pystytasossa on jo pyhitetty kaikkein tärkeimmälle eli autoille.


Kun minä tarkoitin niin että ratikka käyttäisi sitä Ilmalanrinteen alikulkua:
http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?ie=UTF...f0bc68e59cdef8

Tunnelin pituus jotain 250 metriä, eli 15 metriä pudotusta 6% kulmalla, eli voi olla että korkeusero tulee siltikin vastaan.

----------


## kuukanko

Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnassa on ensi viikolla tilannekatsaus. Listateksti

----------


## GT8N

> Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnassa on ensi viikolla tilannekatsaus. Listateksti


Oho!  :Shocked:  Vaikea uskoa todeksi. Puoli vuosisataa kestänyt pysähtyneisyys raitioliikenteen todellisessa kehittämisessä näyttää vihdoin päättyvän. Loistavaa, että vihdoinkin ongelmille aiotaan ihan aidosti tehdä jotakin. Vielä kun mukaan saisi ö-mappiin piilotetun syväuraraportin toteutukseen, niin oltaisiin jo todella pitkällä.

----------


## Tidtabell

Musta tuntuu, että näitä suunnitelmia suunnittelevat vain munkkipossuniemeläiset ja suunnittelevat mm. 7:lle lisäkierroksen Töölön kautta. Uskokaa tai älkää niin myös Pasilassa voi asua työntekijöitä, jotka tarvitsevat 7:a työmatkaansa.

----------


## hmikko

> Oho!  Vaikea uskoa todeksi. Puoli vuosisataa kestänyt pysähtyneisyys raitioliikenteen todellisessa kehittämisessä näyttää vihdoin päättyvän. Loistavaa, että vihdoinkin ongelmille aiotaan ihan aidosti tehdä jotakin.


Ööö... siis tilannekatsauksessa sanotaan, että joitain osia monta vuotta vanhoista suunnitelmista "on etenemässä toteutukseen vuoden 2013 aikana" ja esitetään, että lautakunta merkitsee saanensa tämän tiedoksi. En nyt kovin korkealle hyppisi riemusta.

----------


## JP12

> Ööö... siis tilannekatsauksessa sanotaan, että joitain osia monta vuotta vanhoista suunnitelmista "on etenemässä toteutukseen vuoden 2013 aikana" ja esitetään, että lautakunta merkitsee saanensa tämän tiedoksi. En nyt kovin korkealle hyppisi riemusta.


Onhan tässä sentään jotain 8:n parannussuunnitelman osia ruvettu toteuttamaan (ja toteutettukin jo). Mechelininkadun pysäkkien yhdistäminen on esitetty jo aiemmin, ja nyt näissä tuoreissa kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnalle esitettävissä projekteissa Runeberginkadun rata korotetaan ja oiotaan, sekä erityisesti Hesarilla pysäkkejä yhdistetään ja rataa suoristetaan ja mikä tärkeintä, erotetaan omille kaistoilleen. Toki parannettavaakin suunnitelmista löytyy, vasemmalle saa edelleen kääntyä kiskojen yli monin paikoin ja toki ratikkakaistat ovat kovin kapeita. Toivottavasti kadunparannustöiden yhteydessä myös liikennevalojakin säädettäisiin, kuten ilmeisesti onkin tehty jo ainakin Hesarin ja Sturenkadun risteyksessä.

Eiväthän nämä mitään isoja parannuksia ole, mutta jotain sentään. Mielestäni Hgin tilanteessa pienistäkin parannuksista on syytä iloita, vaikka toki ymmärrän että asiat voisi tehdä edelleen paljon paremminkin...

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Vielä kun mukaan saisi ö-mappiin piilotetun syväuraraportin toteutukseen, niin oltaisiin jo todella pitkällä.


Syväurat odottavat käytännössä sitä, että Varioiden pyörien heittelehtiminen saadaan mitattua. On nimittäin epäilys, että ne heiluvat niin, että hajottaisivat syväuraisten ristikoiden kärjet. Jos näin on, ei syviä uria oikein voisi käyttää niin kauan kun Varioita on liikenteessä. 

Kuulema syväuraisia ristikoita ja akselittomia vaunuja ei juuri samoissa kaupungeissa olisi?

Mittaukset ollaan tekemässä nyt keväällä ilmeisesti, eli parin kuukauden päästä olemme viisaampia.

----------


## hmikko

> Kuulema syväuraisia ristikoita ja akselittomia vaunuja ei juuri samoissa kaupungeissa olisi?


Kuulostaa äkkiseltään epätodennäköiseltä... Esim. Combinoita on toimitettu Saksassa ja Sveitsissä yhteensä kahdeksaan kaupunkiin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> S-- Varioiden pyörien heittelehtiminen saadaan mitattua.


Nyt paljastui se vario-nimen merkityskin: oikein mikään paikka ei pysy staattisena.  :Smile:  Vai olisko se ennemmin Dynamotram tai Vibratotram.

Otan takkini.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:01 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:59 ----------




> Jos näin on, ei syviä uria oikein voisi käyttää niin kauan kun Varioita on liikenteessä.


Paitsi jos Vauriot voisi keskittää tietyille linjoille, esim. 8, 9 ja 6. Nelonen ja kymppi tarvitsevat muutenkin väliosavaunut, niin niistä voisi aloittaa. Saataisiin kuitenkin useiden vuosien työ jo sillä tehtyä, ja paljon syväuraisia, nivelvaunuja ja rataa säästäviä ajokilometrejä.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Syväurat odottavat käytännössä sitä, että Varioiden pyörien heittelehtiminen saadaan mitattua. On nimittäin epäilys, että ne heiluvat niin, että hajottaisivat syväuraisten ristikoiden kärjet. Jos näin on, ei syviä uria oikein voisi käyttää niin kauan kun Varioita on liikenteessä. 
> 
> Kuulema syväuraisia ristikoita ja akselittomia vaunuja ei juuri samoissa kaupungeissa olisi?
> 
> Mittaukset ollaan tekemässä nyt keväällä ilmeisesti, eli parin kuukauden päästä olemme viisaampia.


No voi elämä nyt taas... Johan tuota pyörien liikettä on kuvattu videolle 2010 vuoden toukokuussa, eikä ainakaan minun silmiini silloin näkynyt mitään sellaista, mikä estäisi syvien urien käytön raideristeyksissä.

Sen sijaan näkyi sellaista, mikä puhuu matalia uria vastaan, kuten vasemman puoleisen pyörän videossa näkyvä pyörän tippuminen "kynnykseltä alas" ja törmääminen risteyskärkeen Kolmikulman ohitusraiteen myötävaihteen ristikossa.

Videot ovat katsottavissa Youtubessa, vasen pyörä: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_d20msomGM ja oikea pyörä: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R689Fp6DsDM

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> No voi elämä nyt taas... Johan tuota pyörien liikettä on kuvattu videolle 2010 vuoden toukokuussa, eikä ainakaan minun silmiini silloin näkynyt mitään sellaista, mikä estäisi syvien urien käytön raideristeyksissä.
> 
> Sen sijaan näkyi sellaista, mikä puhuu matalia uria vastaan, kuten vasemman puoleisen pyörän videossa näkyvä pyörän tippuminen "kynnykseltä alas" ja törmääminen risteyskärkeen Kolmikulman ohitusraiteen myötävaihteen ristikossa.


No nyt laser-mitataan ihan viimeisen päälle. Ja eikö pyörän törmääminen risteyskärkeen olisi ongelma syvissäkin ristikoissa? Tai siis jos pyörä tekee sen matalassa, niin miksi ei syvässä? Ja syvienkärkien korjailu on kalliimpaa kun ne on tehty kovemmasta metallista (ja myös tärkeämpää, koska niiden on tarkoitus kantaa, toisin kuin matalien kärkien).

Monenko minuutin kohdalla tuo muuten on? En jaksaisi 14min selata läpi

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:35 ----------




> Paitsi jos Vauriot voisi keskittää tietyille linjoille, esim. 8, 9 ja 6. Nelonen ja kymppi tarvitsevat muutenkin väliosavaunut, niin niistä voisi aloittaa. Saataisiin kuitenkin useiden vuosien työ jo sillä tehtyä, ja paljon syväuraisia, nivelvaunuja ja rataa säästäviä ajokilometrejä.


Jos Variot paljastuvat epäyhteensopiviksi syvien urien kanssa, niin sitten täytynee aloittaa keskustelu tästä. Ymmärrettävästi liikennepuoli ei kauheasti tykkää ajatuksesta, että osa fleetistä kelpaisi vain osalle radasta...

----------


## late-

> Kuulema syväuraisia ristikoita ja akselittomia vaunuja ei juuri samoissa kaupungeissa olisi?


Joltensakin pakko olla. Vaunutyypeittäin:

1. Combino-kaupungeista ainakin Freiburgissa on kuvieni ja muistikuvieni perusteella syviä uria.
2. Omieni kuvieni perusteella Strasbourgissa on syviä uria. Strasbourgin Eurotramit ja Arpege-teliset Citadikset ovat molemmat akselittomia. Vaakasuuntainen kardaani Arpegessä taisi olla. Melkeinpä uskallan ekstrapoloida tästä, että myös muilla uusilla ranskalaisilla raitioteillä on syvät urat ja vastaavia Citadiksiahan siellä riittää.
3. Zürichissä on syviä uria ja Cobra-pyöräkertavaunut ovat akselittomia.
4. Berliinissä on syviä uria ja Flexity Berlin / Incentro-vaunut ovat akselittomia. Nottinghamissa on myös Incentrot ja Englannissa käytetään aina syviä uria.
5. Varsinaisia akseleita ei ole myöskään GTxN-vaunuissa, joita käytetään Berliinissä. Kardaani löytyy.
6. Uusittuja Stadlerin variotrameja on ajossa Croydonissa, jossa on syvät urat ja suorastaan rautatietyyppinen kiskotus. Veikkaan, että Bergenissäkin on syvät urat.

Alkuperäisistä akselittomista 100 % Variotrameista en pysty varmasti sanomaan. Pitäisi tarkistaa Sydney ja Chemnitz, jossa hyvin todennäköisesti on syvät urat. RNV-alueen Variotramit ovat 70 % matalia, joten vetävissä teleissä lienee akselit. Juoksuteleissä tuskin on.

----------


## Dakkus

> No voi elämä nyt taas... Johan tuota pyörien liikettä on kuvattu videolle 2010 vuoden toukokuussa, eikä ainakaan minun silmiini silloin näkynyt mitään sellaista, mikä estäisi syvien urien käytön raideristeyksissä.
> 
> Sen sijaan näkyi sellaista, mikä puhuu matalia uria vastaan, kuten vasemman puoleisen pyörän videossa näkyvä pyörän tippuminen "kynnykseltä alas" ja törmääminen risteyskärkeen Kolmikulman ohitusraiteen myötävaihteen ristikossa.
> 
> Videot ovat katsottavissa Youtubessa, vasen pyörä: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_d20msomGM ja oikea pyörä: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R689Fp6DsDM


Missä ajassa tuo tippuminen tapahtuu? Hirveän pitkä video, jota ei osaa oikein katsoa oikealla silmällä, kun ei ole alan ammattilainen.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Missä ajassa tuo tippuminen tapahtuu? Hirveän pitkä video, jota ei osaa oikein katsoa oikealla silmällä, kun ei ole alan ammattilainen.


Korjaus edelliseen viestiini: Kyseessä on siis oikea pyörä, ja tämä törmäys tapahtuu noin hetkellä 07:18. Kohdissa 06:25 ja 06.43 oikean puolen pyörä kulkee vaihteiden syväuraisten risteyskappaleiden läpi.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jos Variot paljastuvat epäyhteensopiviksi syvien urien kanssa, niin sitten täytynee aloittaa keskustelu tästä. Ymmärrettävästi liikennepuoli ei kauheasti tykkää ajatuksesta, että osa fleetistä kelpaisi vain osalle radasta...


Ei varmaan, mutta näyttää silti, että ensinnäkin Varioiden käyttöä halutaan varmasti joka tapauksessa minimoida. Ja toiseksi jos jo kapasiteetti sanelee, missä Varioita ei voi käyttää, ei ole mitään syytä etteikö kalustoa voisi yhtenevästi sen kanssa rajoittaa myös teknisistä syistä. Ja viimeiseksi täytyy myös tietää, onko se käyttö sitten ehdottomasti kiellettyä, vai vain erittäin epätoivottua ja rataa kuluttavaa?

----------


## ArtiZi

> No voi elämä nyt taas... Johan tuota pyörien liikettä on kuvattu videolle 2010 vuoden toukokuussa, eikä ainakaan minun silmiini silloin näkynyt mitään sellaista, mikä estäisi syvien urien käytön raideristeyksissä.


Moi,

Videokuvat ovat kyllä tiedossa, mutta tässä on kyse aivan toisella tarkkuudella tehtävästä mittauksesta. Videokuvasta ei voida päätellä pyörän asentoa (kallistus, auraus) ja raideleveyden muuttumista molemmista pyöristä samanaikaisesti. Jotta voitaisiin tietää miten vaunu käyttäytyy, pitää nämä kaikki pystyä mittaamaan samanaikaisesti molemmista pyöristä. Ja mielellään vielä kahdesta erilaisesta telistä ja telin etu- ja taka-akselista. Lisäksi pitää mitata pyörän ja moottorin sisältävän vipuvarren asento ja ja varren mahdollinen kiertymä.

Käytännössä ainoa tapa miten tämä voidaan tehdä, on käyttää erilaisia tahdistettuja lasermitta-antureita, jotka mittaavat em. arvoja. Tällaisia mittauksia on maailmalla tehty, mutta niitä joudutaan sovelletamaan joka kaupungissa erilaisen vaunu- ja ratayhdistelmien takia. Helsingin mittausta on suunniteltu vuodesta 2011 saakka. Toivottavasti saamme ne tehtyä vielä tänä vuonna.

Mittauksista haetaan vastauksia siihen, muuttuuko Variotram vaunujen raideleveys kaarteissa, kiihdytyksissä ja jarrutuksissa, kiertyykö pyörä-moottoriyhdistelmä ja mihin suuntaan eri tilanteissa. Ja mistä pyörän asennon eläminen tulee, varresta vai jostain muualta?

Vasta tämän selvittyä, voidaan arvioida mikä on riski sille, että Variotramin pyörän laippa törmää vaihteessa siipikiskon kärkeen. Lisäksi tämä antanee selityksiä kaarteiden- ja vaihteiden kulumiselle eri tavalla radan erilaisissa osissa.

Se mitä joka tapauksessa tehdään on, että tänä ja ensi kesänä korjataan korkealla olevia katupinnoiteita alemmaksi, ei pelkästään leveiden pyörien takia, vaan myös muun kunnossapidon vaatimuksesta. Osassa tapauksista selvitään pelkällä pinnoitteen hienojyrsimisellä (ohentamisella), mutta monessa tapauksessa katupinnoitteen korjaus edellyttää sen poistamista kokonaan ja asentamista uudestaan, siis asfaltointia tai kivitöitä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos Variot paljastuvat epäyhteensopiviksi syvien urien kanssa, niin sitten täytynee aloittaa keskustelu tästä. Ymmärrettävästi liikennepuoli ei kauheasti tykkää ajatuksesta, että osa fleetistä kelpaisi vain osalle radasta...


Ei varmaan tykkää. Varmaan HelB:kin hankkisi mielellään vain yhdenlaisia busseja ja ajaisi niillä sekä Jouko-linjoilla että Jokerilla... Toisaalta joskus on luovuttava jostain arkea helpottavasta perinteestä, jos sillä tavoin voidaan saavuttaa jotain vielä parempaa. Toki liikenteenhoitoa helpottaa se, että kaikki kalusto voi liikennöidä kaikilla linjoilla vapaasti, mutta hyvän liikenteenhoidon edellytys se ei kuitenkaan ole. Lisäksi tässä ei oltaisi luomassa rataa, joka olisi varsinaisesti teknisesti epäyhteensopiva varioiden kanssa  satunnaiset poikkeusreittivaunut voivat tarvittaessa ajaa niistä syvistäkin ristikoista.

Varioista luovuttaneen asteittain 2017, kun sopimus umpeutuu. Tuohon on vain neljä vuotta aikaa, joten rajoitukset olisivat vieläpä vain tilapäisiä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kuulema syväuraisia ristikoita ja akselittomia vaunuja ei juuri samoissa kaupungeissa olisi?


Alstomin Citadis-moninivelvaunu on maailman eniten myyty raitiovaunumalli (n. 1600 kpl), ja siinä on akselittomat telit. Vaunu on erittäin suosittu uusissa järjestelmissä, joissa tavallisesti käytetään syväuraisia vaihteita.

Alstomin telin rakenne on tosin tukevampi kuin Variotramissa. Tästä kuvasta näkyy, että telisivut on yhdistetty toisiinsa tukevalla kotelopalkilla (jonka sisällä on voimansiirtoakseli pyörien välillä), joka vähentää pyörien elämistä toisiaan vasten. Mutta tämäkään ei tee akselittomasta pyöräkerrasta yhtä jäykkää kuin kiinteäakselinen pyöräkerta.

Variotramin ongelmat eivät ole kaikkien akselittomien pyöräkertojen ongelmia, vaan ne ovat erityisesti Variotramin ja sen telin ongelmia. Nakkiputkan linkkaamat videot osoittavat minusta paljon merkittävämmän ongelman kuin pyörän kulun vaihteissa. Sen, että pyörä kulkee usein laipan sisäreunan varassa. Näin ei pitäisi olla kuin lyhyellä matkalla vaihteessa tai ristikossa risteyskappaleen kohdalla. Mutta Variotramin pyörät kulkevat melkein jatkuvasti sisäreunan varassa. Ja kiskoura onkin usein hyvin kulunut sisäpuoleltaan, josta sen oikeastaan ei pitäisi kulua lainkaan.

Jos tai kun pyöräkerrat ja vaihteen mitoitus on oikein, laippa ei kohtaa risteyksen kärkeä. Se, että tällaista tapahtuu, merkitsee sitä, että vaihteet ja pyöräkerrat ovat useita millejä toleranssiensa ulkopuolella. Variotramit on ostettu sopimuksella, jonka mukaan ne toimivat Helsingin rataverkolla. Sitä ei vielä ole osoitettu, eikä vaunuja ole vastaanotettu HKL:n omaisuudeksi. Jos teliä ei saada kuntoon, Variot eivät toimi Helsingin rataverkolla eikä vaunuja vastaanoteta.

Antero

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Voiko Helsinki muuten vaatia vaunujen omistajalta korvausta tai hyvitystä radan rikkomisesta?  :Smile:  Siis jos voidaan todistaa, että Variot sitä rataa on rouhinut mäsäksi tarpeeksi reilulla kädellä.

----------


## petteri

> Alstomin Citadis-moninivelvaunu on maailman eniten myyty raitiovaunumalli (n. 1600 kpl), ja siinä on akselittomat telit. Vaunu on erittäin suosittu uusissa järjestelmissä, joissa tavallisesti käytetään syväuraisia vaihteita.


Mitäköhän vaunujen ja vaihteiden kestävyyteen vaikuttaa, että monissa uusissa järjestelmissä käännetään hyvin vähän vaihteita verrattuna Helsingin rataverkkoon?  On paljon uusia järjestelmiä, jossain vaihteita käytetään vain kääntöraiteilla, varikolle ajossa ja poikkeustilanteissa. 

Helsingissä sen sijaan vaihteita käännetään paljon ja myös muu liikenne sekä talvi rasittavat niitä rajusti. Lumi, jää, sulaminen ja jäätyminen ja talvikunnossapito aiheuttavat paljon rasitusta, jolloin vaihteet eivät pysy niin helposti toleransseissa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mitäköhän vaunujen ja vaihteiden kestävyyteen vaikuttaa, että monissa uusissa järjestelmissä käännetään hyvin vähän vaihteita verrattuna Helsingin rataverkkoon?


Tietenkin vaihteet kuluvat vähemmän, kun niitä käytetään vähemmän. Tai vaihteita ei ole ollenkaan. Enimmäkseen uusissa järjestelmissä ensimmäisen linjan vaiheessa vaihteita on puolenvaihtoraiteilla, jolloin vaihteita ei pääsääntöisesti käännetä ja lisäksi ajetaan myötävaihteeseen, jolloin risteyksen kärkeen ei voi törmätä.

Mutta ei Helsinki ole poikkeus siinä, että on runsaasti jatkuvassa käytössä olevia vaihteita ja moninivelvaunuja. Talvikaan ei ole helsinkiläinen yksinoikeus. Eikä vaihteiden ja raiteiden kuluminenkaan. Ihan esimerkkinä katselin samantyyppisiä kulumisongelmia Berliinissä kun siellä viimeksi kävin. Sielläkin on siirrytty perinteisistä telivaunuista telittömiin moninivelvaunuihin.




> Voiko Helsinki muuten vaatia vaunujen omistajalta korvausta tai hyvitystä radan rikkomisesta?  Siis jos voidaan todistaa, että Variot sitä rataa on rouhinut mäsäksi tarpeeksi reilulla kädellä.


Periaatteessa varmaan voi. Kysymys on siitä, millä tavalla sovitaan se, ettei hankintasopimus täyty. Valistunut arvioni vaan on, että kaikki ratkaisut, jotka perustuvat Varioiden käytön loppumiseen Helsingissä ovat Helsingille edullisempia kuin mikään sopimus käytön jatkamisesta. Eli jos vaunujen ja radan ylläpito tulee kalliimmaksi kuin uudet vaunut, jotka eivät aiheuta Varioiden tapaisia kustannuksia, Helsingin ei kannata ottaa vaunuja vastaan edes ilmaiseksi. Ja myyjälle ei taas ole mitään mieltä siinä, että se jättää vaunut tänne ja maksaa hyvitystä niiden aiheuttamasta vahingosta.

Eli jos tilanne on tai osoittautuu niin surkeaksi kuin edellä kirjoitin, silloin on kaikkien kannalta paras ratkaisu, että Helsingin Variot viedään sellaiseen kaupunkiin, jossa ne toimivat ja Helsinki hankkii uudet vaunut Varioiden tilalle.

Olen tosin ehdottanut aikaisemmin sellaistakin ratkaisua, että Variot muutettaisiin pitkiksi 2-suuntavaunuiksi ja ne siirrettäisiin Jokerille. Sen rata voidaan tehdä sellaiseksi, että Variot siellä kestävät ja siellä ei ole tiukkoja mutkia ja runsaita vastavaihteita, joita Variot kuluttavat nopeasti pilalle. Vallitsevassa tilanteessa tämä voisi olla win-win-ratkaisu sekä Bombardierille että Helsingille. Mutta koska HSL:ssä tunnutaan vastustettavan ja pitkitettävän Raidejokeria, eikä Helsingissäkään oikein löydy ketään viemään asiaa eteenpäin, tämä mahdollisuus alkaa jo olla menetetty. Siitä olisi nimittäin pitänyt sopia hyvissä ajoin ennen Varioiden huoltosopimuksen päättymistä, jotta olisi huolehdittu siitä, että sopparin päättyessä vaunut ovat hyvässä eikä rupukunnossa. Samoin ennen uusia sopimuksia Jokerin bussiliikennöinnistä, joilla HSL sitoutuu kalliiseen Bussijokeriin jälleen vuosikausiksi.

Antero

----------


## Kantokoski

Varioiden raideleveys on liian pieni jokerille.

----------


## late-

> Sen rata voidaan tehdä sellaiseksi, että Variot siellä kestävät ja siellä ei ole tiukkoja mutkia ja runsaita vastavaihteita, joita Variot kuluttavat nopeasti pilalle. Vallitsevassa tilanteessa tämä voisi olla win-win-ratkaisu sekä Bombardierille että Helsingille. Mutta koska HSL:ssä tunnutaan vastustettavan ja pitkitettävän Raidejokeria, eikä Helsingissäkään oikein löydy ketään viemään asiaa eteenpäin, tämä mahdollisuus alkaa jo olla menetetty.


Olin joskus mukana laskemassa tätä hiukan tupakkiaskin kanteen. Kovasti vaikutti siltä, ettei edes tuntuvasti nykyistä alemmalla huoltokustannustasolla ole järkevää ottaa varioita Jokerille vaivoiksi. Ei ainakaan kokopäiväliikenteeseen. En myöskään usko, että Espoo olisi innoissaan ottamassa Jokerille Helsingin hylkäämiä vaunuja.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Varioiden raideleveys on liian pieni jokerille.


Ei ole. Raideleveys 1000 mm on edelleen raide-Jokerin todennäköisin raideleveys, koska 1000 mm mahdollistaa ihan yhtä lailla 2,4 metrin kuin 2,65 metrin vaunutkin. 1435 mm ja 1542 mm raideleveyksistä ei Jokerilla olisi mitään hyötyä.

Eipä tuossakaan viestissä mitään päätä eikä häntää ollut, mutta ilmeisesti ei tarvitse enää niitä lukeakaan.

----------


## petteri

> Olin joskus mukana laskemassa tätä hiukan tupakkiaskin kanteen. Kovasti vaikutti siltä, ettei edes tuntuvasti nykyistä alemmalla huoltokustannustasolla ole järkevää ottaa varioita Jokerille vaivoiksi. Ei ainakaan kokopäiväliikenteeseen. En myöskään usko, että Espoo olisi innoissaan ottamassa Jokerille Helsingin hylkäämiä vaunuja.


Kai noille jonkin suorahkon linjan voisi tehdä, idässä on minusta jonkin verran niin raskaasti kuormitettuja liityntälinjoja, että niitä voisi korvata liityntäratikoilla. Metrovarikon yhteydessä varikkotoiminnotkin olisivat varmaan järjestettävissä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olin joskus mukana laskemassa tätä hiukan tupakkiaskin kanteen. Kovasti vaikutti siltä, ettei edes tuntuvasti nykyistä alemmalla huoltokustannustasolla ole järkevää ottaa varioita Jokerille vaivoiksi.


Tämä on valitettavan todennäköistä. Tilaajan kannalta pitäisi päästä sopimukseen siitä, että takuuarvona on ylläpitokustannus, joka tekee Varioiden käytöstä selvästi edullisempaa kuin uusien vaunujen hankinta. Voi kuitenkin olla, ettei myyjä uskalla sellaista takuuta antaa, vaikka Jokeri onkin vaunua selvästi vähemmän rasittava kuin kantakaupungin rataverkko.

Tässä yhteydessä totean kuitenkin oikeudenmukaisuuden hengessä, että Varioiden rakenteen ongelmat eivät ole Bombardierin syytä. Vaunukonsepti on ABB:n (Asea-Brown-Boveri) suunnittelema ja Bombardierille Helsingin Varioiden vastuu on päätynyt yrityskauppojen myötä. Variobahn ei kuitenkaan ole tälläkään hetkellä Bombardierin tuote, vaan EU:n kilpailuviranomaisten vaatimuksesta Bombardier myi konseptin ja sen omistaa nykyään Stadler. Stadler puolestaan oli jo ostaessaan tietoinen rakenteen ongelmista ja on suunnitellut mm. telin hyvin pitkälle uudelleen. Eli Helsingin Variotramien ongelmat eivät tee huonoiksi Bombardierin moninivelvaunuja eikä Stadlerin Variobahnia.

Antero

----------


## iiko

> Ei ole. Raideleveys 1000 mm on edelleen raide-Jokerin todennäköisin raideleveys, koska 1000 mm mahdollistaa ihan yhtä lailla 2,4 metrin kuin 2,65 metrin vaunutkin. 1435 mm ja 1542 mm raideleveyksistä ei Jokerilla olisi mitään hyötyä.


Keski-eurooppalainen raideleveys olisi minusta suurin virhe, mitä voitaisiin Jokerilla tehdä. Minusta on aika järjetön ajatus, että rakennettaisiin pikku pätkä rataa käytännössä irti kaikesta muusta infrasta. 

Metrisen puolesta puhuisi sekin, että jos tuo Transtechin raitiovaunu osoittautuu onnistuneeksi konseptiksi, meillä olisi periaatteessa valmis laite Jokerille. Ei muuta kuin lisää palikoita ja niveliä väliin, jos tarvitaan isompia yksiköitä taikka sitten kaksinajon mahdollisuus. 

Tietysti hankinta tullaan kilpailuttamaan, mutta hyvinhän he pärjäsivät siinä viimeksikin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tietysti hankinta tullaan kilpailuttamaan, mutta hyvinhän he pärjäsivät siinä viimeksikin.


Ei onneksi tarvitse edes kilpailuttaa. Transtech-hankinnassa on varauduttu optioin mm. Jokeriin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ei onneksi tarvitse edes kilpailuttaa. Transtech-hankinnassa on varauduttu optioin mm. Jokeriin.


Niin, olettaen että päädymme Jokerilla käyttämään 2,4 metriä leveitä vaunuja. Se toki lienee myös todennäköisintä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Niin, olettaen että päädymme Jokerilla käyttämään 2,4 metriä leveitä vaunuja. Se toki lienee myös todennäköisintä.


Niinhän se lienee, tosin minusta pitäisi olla 2,65. Asteittain sitten sovittaisi osan kantakaupunkiverkosta sille sopivaksi. Silti saatetaan pärjätä optioilla, jos HKL ja Transtech pääsevät asiasta sopimukseen. Pituushan optiossa on jo hoidettu kuntoon, samoin 2-suuntaisuus. Luulisi kilpailutussäädöksen sallivan pienen leveysmuutoksen ilman uutta kilpailua?

----------


## tohpeeri

Raitioliikenteen matkustajamäärä on  viimeisimmän raportin mukaan noussut viime vuonna enemmän kuin  muiden kulkuneuvojen. Kuitenkin vuorovälejä on pikku hiljaa harvennettu, esim. ensi talvikauden ruuhkaliikennemuutokset kuormitetuimmilla linjoilla 4 ja 10. Asia tuntuu hieman ristiriitaiselta.

----------


## Jusa

> ... ensi talvikauden ruuhkaliikennemuutokset kuormitetuimmilla linjoilla 4 ja 10. Asia tuntuu hieman ristiriitaiselta.


Eiköhän olisi syytä odottaa vuodella kunnes saadaan uudet "pitkät" transut manskun linjoille.

----------


## hmikko

> Eiköhän olisi syytä odottaa vuodella kunnes saadaan uudet "pitkät" transut manskun linjoille.


Transtechin sarjatuotantovaunujen toimitusten oli käsittääkseni tarkoitus alkaa vuonna 2015. Pituusero välipala-Valmettiin on luemma alle metri.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Varioista luovuttaneen asteittain 2017, kun sopimus umpeutuu. Tuohon on vain neljä vuotta aikaa, joten rajoitukset olisivat vieläpä vain tilapäisiä.


20.11.2013 ilmestyneessä HS:ssa kerrottiin vallan muuta. HKL:n mielestä sopimus on heille edullinen ja he haluavat jatkaa sitä. Vaikka jatkosopimusta ei saataisikaan, he haluavat pitää Variotram-vaunut silti.

----------


## petteri

> 20.11.2013 ilmestyneessä HS:ssa kerrottiin vallan muuta. HKL:n mielestä sopimus on heille edullinen ja he haluavat jatkaa sitä. Vaikka jatkosopimusta ei saataisikaan, he haluavat pitää Variotram-vaunut silti.


No, jos riittävän edullisesti saadaan Variot pysymään liikenteessä, niin kyllähän niillä voi ajella jatkossakin.

----------


## petteri

> Vaihtoehtonahan on liikenteen vähentäminen, kun kolmannes vaunuista poistuu vahvuudesta.


Transtech-vaunujen hankinnassa on 40 tilatun vaunun lisäksi 90 vaunun optio, jonka puitteissa Variot voitaneen korvata, jos se katsotaan tarpeelliseksi. Toisaalta varavaunuiksi löytynee hätätilassa esimerkiksi Saksasta poistettavaa kalustoa. Kun deadlineen on vielä muutama vuosi, Varioista kokonaan luopuminenkin sopimuskauden päättyessä on toimitusaikataulullisestikin mahdollista.

Toisaalta Variotramit saataneen kestämään tulevaisuudessa paremmin, jos niitä ajetaan uuden kaluston tultua käyttöön pääosin helpoilla reiteillä, joilla ei tule niin paljoa rasitusta teleihin. Esimerkiksi kutosella tai kympillä ei ole montaa jyrkkää mutkaa ja kääntölenkeissä voidaan ajaa hyvinkin hiljaa jos se katsotaan tarpeelliseksi.

----------


## 339-DF

> 20.11.2013 ilmestyneessä HS:ssa kerrottiin vallan muuta. HKL:n mielestä sopimus on heille edullinen ja he haluavat jatkaa sitä. Vaikka jatkosopimusta ei saataisikaan, he haluavat pitää Variotram-vaunut silti.


Ihan vielä en silti lähtisi ilakoimaan pieleen menneellä spekulaatiolla.

Meistä kukaan ei vielä tiedä, mitä tapahtuu, kun nykyinen huoltosopimus päättyy. Neljä vuotta on pitkä aika. Olemme kaikki tietoisia siitä, että sopimus on olosuhteisiin nähden HKL:lle edullinen. Mutta onkohan toisellekin sopimusosapuolelle?

Jos HS:n toimittaja onkin osannut kaivaa esille tämänhetkisen "virallisen totuuden", niin onko se virallinen totuus myös neljän vuoden kuluttua? En menisi vannomaan. Mutta toimittajan tarkoitus on varmasti ollut ihan vilpitön. Itse juttua en ole nähnyt, kun mulle ei lehteä enää tule.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Sopimushan tosiaan on edullinen, kun toimittaja suostui ottamaan oikeastaan riskin kokonaan itselleen ilman eri korvausta. Eli en ihmettelisi tosiaan, että HKL ihan mielellään jatkaisi sopimusta. Taustalla käsittääkseni on, että Bombardier halusi pitää kiinni maineestaan luotettavana toimittajana ja siksi suostui epäedulliseen sopimukseen, eli halusi hoitaa kaupan kunnialla, vaikka kaikki ei mennytkään kuin Strömsössä. Kiinnostavaa onkin, katsooko Bombardier, että se on tehnyt nykyisellä sopimuksella sen, mikä sille kohtuudella on kuulunut, eikä sen tarvitse enää hyvittää epäonnistumista.

Toinen puoli on, että löytääkö Bombardier vaunuille jotain mielekkäämpää käyttöä, taikka siis paremminkin niille ostajaa. Nimittäin jos ei, sinällään tappiollinenkin sopimus HSL:n kanssa voi olla parempi, kuin romuttaa vaunut. Tilanne luultavasti tulee olemaan se, että Bombardier on valmis jatkamaan sopimusta, mutta vaatii parempaa hintaa. Jos vaunuille on olemassa ostaja, Bombardier tekee ota tai jätä -tarjouksen, muuten liisaushinnasta käydään neuvottelut.

----------


## Mikko Särelä

Hannu Oskala ja 47 muuta valtuutettua (enemmistö valtuustosta siis) jätti keskiviikkona valtuustoaloitteen, jossa ehdotetaan Mannerheimintien itäpuolen muuttamista kävelykaduksi Sokoksesta etelään. Ratikoihin tämä liittyy mm. siten, että samalla voidaan saada Lasipalatsin ja Stockmannin välillä kaikki risteävä liikenne pois - ja Aleksilta kääntymismahdollisuus Mannerheimintietä etelään. 



Itse aloite: "Me allekirjoittaneet kaupunginvaltuutetut esitämme, että kaupunki toteuttaa kävelykatukokeilun Mannerheimintiellä Postikadun ja Erottajan välisen osuuden itäreunalla vuosina 2015-2016. Kokeilualueen laajuuden ja kokeilun keston määrittelee tarkemmin kaupunkisuunnitteluvirasto. Kävelykatu toteutetaan yhteistyössä alueen yritysten ja muiden toimijoiden kanssa."

Tarkempaa tietoa aloitteesta löytyy Hannun blogista. 



Tässä on erinomainen esimerkki siitä, miten kävelykeskustaa ja raitiovaunuliikenteen olosuhteita voidaan kehittää haittaamatta merkittävästi henkilöautoilua, joille jää muutoksen jälkeen yhä 1+1 kaistaa. Tuossa kohtaa automäärät ovat nimittäin alle 11000-19000 verrattuna vähän pohjoisempana olevaan runsaaseen kolmeenkymmeneen tuhanteen autoon (jossa on nykyisinkin henkilöautoilla vain 1+1 kaistaa käytössä).

----------


## tlajunen

> Tässä on erinomainen esimerkki siitä, miten kävelykeskustaa ja raitiovaunuliikenteen olosuhteita voidaan kehittää haittaamatta merkittävästi henkilöautoilua, joille jää muutoksen jälkeen yhä 1+1 kaistaa. Tuossa kohtaa automäärät ovat nimittäin alle 11000-19000 verrattuna vähän pohjoisempana olevaan runsaaseen kolmeenkymmeneen tuhanteen autoon (jossa on nykyisinkin henkilöautoilla vain 1+1 kaistaa käytössä).


Tuolla välillä kun ei muutoinkaan ole kaistaviivoja merkitty, niin autot ajavat aivan miten sattuu, usein keskellä kaistaviivaa. Osuuden kapasiteetti vastaa siis jo nyt 1+1-kaistaista tietä, ja hyvin pärjäävät.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Tuolla välillä kun ei muutoinkaan ole kaistaviivoja merkitty, niin autot ajavat aivan miten sattuu, usein keskellä kaistaviivaa. Osuuden kapasiteetti vastaa siis jo nyt 1+1-kaistaista tietä, ja hyvin pärjäävät.


Varsinkin Stockmannin edessä, Aleksin ja Manskun risteyksessä näkee varsin luovia ajolinjoja autoilijoilta, jotka jatkavat vasemmalle parkkihalliin kääntyvien kaistaa pitkin tyynesti suoraan. Harvemmin ajaville järjestelyt ovat tuossa kohtaa kieltämättä ahtaat ja huonosti merkityt, eivätkä kaikki ymmärrä olevansa kääntyvien kaistalla. Kolareita en ole vielä nähnyt, mutta muutamaan otteeseen rysäys on ollut tosi lähellä.

----------


## Nakkiputka

Hieman uusia löytöjä historiasta.

Helsingin kunnalliskertomuksessa vuodelta 1973 todetaan näköjään seuraavaa:"Liikennelaitoksen käyttöön soveltuvien kertalipunmyyntiautomaattien laite testejä suoritettiin heikkovirtakorjaamolla. Selvitysten perusteella voitiin todeta, että liikennelaitokselle hankittavat kertalipunmyyntiautomaatit on sijoitettava vaunun sisälle. Poikkeuksen voivat olla suurehkot terminaalit. Kertalipunmyyntilaitteiden hankintaa varten laadittiin lopulliset rakennevaatimukset ja pyydettiin tarjoukset.": http://www.hel.fi/static/tieke/digit...1973_02_23.pdf

Minulle oli uusi tieto, että kertalippuautomaatteja on kokeiltu jo näinkin aikaisin. Tämähän on sinänsä erinomaista. Samoinhan esimerkiksi syväuraisia vaihteita on tietääkseni ensimmäisen kerran tutkittu vuonna 1976, mutta sen jälkeen HKL:ään näyttää iskeneen jokin täydellinen lamaantuminen raitioliikenteen teknisen kehittämisen suhteen muuten kuin mitä matkustajamäärät ovat nyt aivan välittömästi vaatineet. 

Mitä teknistä edistystä HKL:n raitiovaunuliikenteessä on siis saatu aikaiseksi viimeisen 40 vuoden aikana: Lippuautomaatit vaunuihin: Ei. Syväuraiset vaihteet: Ei. Moderneja ratarakenteita: Ei, päinvastoin edullinen ja helppohoitoinen pölkkyrata on muutettu mahdollisimman meluisaksi ja hankalasti uusittavaksi kiintoraiteeksi. Nivelvaunut: Kyllä. Rahastajien poistaminen vaunuista: Kyllä. Matalalattiavaunut: Kyllä. Jatkopalat (välipalat) nivelvaunuihin: Kyllä, mutta ainakin 20 vuotta myöhässä Saksaan nähden. Kaksinajo: Ei, päinvastoin jopa perävaunujen käytöstä ja käyttömahdollisuudesta on luovuttu. Moderni vaihteenkääntöjärjestelmä: Ei, tuolloin vuonna 1973 uusittiin kyllä nykyisen malliseksi ja sen jälkeen joskus 1990-luvulla on ilmeisesti tehty yksi kokeilu. Liikennevaloetuus- ja matkustajainformaatiojärjestelmät: Kyllä, tosin etenkään edellisen toteutus ei ole mitenkään häikäisevä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kaksinajo: Ei, päinvastoin jopa perävaunujen käytöstä ja käyttömahdollisuudesta on luovuttu.


Perävaunuista luopuminen vuonna 1983 inhotti minuakin. Karian teliperävaunut oli kuitenkin päästetty huonoon kuntoon eikä niitä ollut muutettu kuljettajarahastusliikennöintiin soveltuvaksi (linjalla 8 ajettiin jossain vaiheessa toki niin, että moottorivaunussa oli kuljettajarahastus ja perävaunussa rahastaja). Mutta rahastajattomia perävaunuja meillä ei ollut.

Joissakin joukkoliikenteeseen aidosti panostavissa maissa on edelleen erilaisia perävaunuja käytössä. Mäkisillä radoilla perävaunut ovat toisinaan moottoroituja (Zürich). Perävaunut voivat olla myös nivelrakenteisia, jopa moottoroituja ja nivelrakenteisia samanaikaisesti. Perävaunujunan vaatimaton kitkapaino on siis tekosyy olla käyttämättä perävaunuja.

   Erilaisia kalustokombinaatioita tyylikkäästi soveltava raitioliikennejärjestelmä sijaitsee Baselissa. Siellä liitetään perinteisiä perävaunuja nivelettömiin moottorivaunuihin, väliosanivelvaunuihin sekä juniin, jossa kokoonpano on veto + perävaunu + veto. Joillakin linjoilla ajetaan kokoonpanolla veto + perävaunu + perävaunu. Ja kitka riittää, vaikka mäkisellä verkolla ajetaan (kaikista jyrkkämäkisimmillä linjoilla kuitenkin jälkimmäinen perävaunu on korvattu moottorivaunulla).

     Perävaunuratkaisuun verrattuna multippeliajo merkitsee kalliin ohjaamon kulkemista tyhjän panttina rajoittamassa matkustajakapasiteettiakin. Ehkä siksi multippeliajoa perinteisessä merkityksessä on alettu korvata eri ratkaisuin, siirtymällä varsinkin nivelkalustoon. Matkustajaturvallisuuden (matkustamossa vallitsevan järjestyksen puolesta) kannalta nivelvaunu saattaa vaikuttaa moniosaista junaa paremmalta ratkaisulta. Hyvin pitkän nivelvaunun heikkoutena pidän sitä, että yhden kohdan vikaantuminen pakottaa seisottamaan suurta kapasiteettia varikolla / korjaamolla. Tästä samasta jutusta on kritisoitu esimerkiksi Pendolino-juniakin, yhden vaunun vikaantuessa koko kuusivaunuinen juna on pois tienaamasta. Monivaunuisessa ratkaisussa vain vikaantunut vaunu lähetetään korjaamolle hoidettavaksi.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Hyvin pitkän nivelvaunun heikkoutena pidän sitä, että yhden kohdan vikaantuminen pakottaa seisottamaan suurta kapasiteettia varikolla / korjaamolla. Tästä samasta jutusta on kritisoitu esimerkiksi Pendolino-juniakin, yhden vaunun vikaantuessa koko kuusivaunuinen juna on pois tienaamasta. Monivaunuisessa ratkaisussa vain vikaantunut vaunu lähetetään korjaamolle hoidettavaksi.


Tässä asiassa onneksi on kuitenkin tapahtunut kehitystä. Esimerkiksi Arctic on rakenteeltaan modulaarinen ja lähes kaikki osat ovat helposti irroitettavia. Siispä vikatilanteessa vain vikaantunut osa poistetaan ja vaihdetaan varaosaan, jolloin korjaamolle jää vain rikkinäinen moduuli. Tämä vähentää merkittävästi edellä mainittua haittaa.

Mutta eri kokoista kalustoa kyllä tarvittaisiin. Ideaalisinta varmaan olisi, jos nivelvaunun pituutta pystyttäisiin muuttamaan varikolla, eli väliosia olisi suhteellisen helppo lisätä tai poistaa vaunusta. Sanotaan nyt vaikka, että se olisi päivän tai pari projekti. Tähän ei nykytekniikka taida vielä taipua, mutta vaikea kuvitella, että tämä olisi periaatteessa mahdotonta, tai edes kovin vaikeaa. Toiseksi parasta on tilata samasta vaunusta eri pituisia versioita, vaikkapa kolmea. Sillä päästään jo aika pitkälle kunhan eri linjojen kysyntä tiedetään tarpeeksi tarkkaan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:51 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:33 ----------

Juuri nyt HKL:llä tosin on hyvä valikoima eripituisia vaunuja, kun kaluston uusinta on kesken. Itselle tuli mieleen, kannattaisiko kaupungin jossain vaiheessa tilata sarja lyhyitä arcticeita noin 20 m pituisia. Silloin käytössä olisi jatkossakin kahta vaunupituutta, 20 m ja 27 m. Ja niin kauan kun variot liikkuvat, olisi vielä siinä välissä 24 metrin vaunujakin. Tulevaisuudessa tulee toivottavasti myös kunnolla pitkiä vaunuja. Siinä alkaisi olla jo pelivaraa suunnitella linjastoa niin, että tasaisista vuoroväleistä pystytään pitämään kiinni. Tavoitetilahan olisi sama vuoroväli kaikille linjoille samaan aikaan. Eli variaatioiksi jäisi vain ruuhkan, päivän ja hiljaisen ajan vuorovälit. Luonnollisesti lyhyiden vaunujen tarva tulee pitää mahdollisimman pienenä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tässä asiassa onneksi on kuitenkin tapahtunut kehitystä.


Paras kehitys on luotettavuuden kehitys niin, että vikaantuminen ei ole ongelma. Jo nyt on tilanne niin, että raideliikenteessä vikaantuminen ei ole onglema, vaikka se tietenkin edelleen on kustannustekijä. Bussiliikenteessä vikaantuminen on ongelma, jonka kanssa tarvitaan yhtä ja toista konstia aiheutuvien haittojen minimoimiseksi. Valitettavasti tätä tosiasiaa ei meillä ymmärretä, koska raideliikennettä mitataan bussiliikenteen mitoilla, kun ei raideliikennettä tunneta ja hallita.

Rattivaunu nosti esimerkiksi Pendolinon. Itse olen sitä mieltä, että ei Pendolinon ongelma ole se, että vikatilanteessa koko juna vedetään sivuun, vaan se, että niitä vikoja on. Pitkän kokoonpanon haitta on se, että se ei vastaa kysyntää ja on epätaloudellinen muutenkin. 6-vaunuisessa junassa on vain 283 paikkaa, yhdessä IC2-vaunussa on 113 paikka. Pendossa mukana on aina ravintola, mikä on kallista suhteessa matkustajamäärään, jota se voi palvella.

Raitioliikenteessä suosittu ratkaisu on käyttää kahta vaunupituutta, noin 30 ja noin 40 metriä. Yhteisajolla näistä saadaan kokoonpanovaihtoehdot 30, 40, 60 ja 70 metriä (80 menee yli sallitun katuympäristössä). 30 metriä lyhyempiä ei minusta tarvita. Ratikka ei ole järjestelmänä taloudellinen, jos kysyntä on niin vähäistä, että pärjätään nivel- tai 2-kerrosbussin kapasiteetilla. Ja lyhyestä vaunusta tulee suhteessa kapasiteettiin kallis, sillä matkustamotilan lisämetrin hinta on aika alhainen, luokkaa 50.000 /m kun ratikan keskihinta on luokkaa 100.000 /m.

Ajatus ratikoiden lyhentämisestä voi tuntua houkuttelevalta. Periaatteessa nykyiset moduulirakenteiset moninivelvaunut voisivat olla sellaisia, että niistä voi ottaa 10 metrin pätkän välistä pois vaikkapa yön yli. Mutta mitä se säästää? Irrotettava osa on kuitenkin ostettu ja maksettu. Yksi kokonainen kuljettaja ajaa vaunua lyhennettynäkin. Energia- ja huoltokustannukset säästyvät, mutta ne ovat vain 1/3 päiväkustannuksista. Ja kuinka kallista on työläs irrottaminen? Kapasiteetin kysynnän vaihtelu on vuorokaudenaikojen välillä, joten vaunujen/junien pituuden muutoksen tulisi olla mahdollista esim. siirryttäessä päiväliikenteestä iltaliikenteeseen. Tunteja kestävä operaatio ei tällaiseen sovellu. Tämä selittänee sen, miksi tällaista käytäntöä ei ole.

Antero

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Ajatus ratikoiden lyhentämisestä voi tuntua houkuttelevalta. Periaatteessa nykyiset moduulirakenteiset moninivelvaunut voisivat olla sellaisia, että niistä voi ottaa 10 metrin pätkän välistä pois vaikkapa yön yli. Mutta mitä se säästää? Irrotettava osa on kuitenkin ostettu ja maksettu. Yksi kokonainen kuljettaja ajaa vaunua lyhennettynäkin. Energia- ja huoltokustannukset säästyvät, mutta ne ovat vain 1/3 päiväkustannuksista. Ja kuinka kallista on työläs irrottaminen? Kapasiteetin kysynnän vaihtelu on vuorokaudenaikojen välillä, joten vaunujen/junien pituuden muutoksen tulisi olla mahdollista esim. siirryttäessä päiväliikenteestä iltaliikenteeseen. Tunteja kestävä operaatio ei tällaiseen sovellu. Tämä selittänee sen, miksi tällaista käytäntöä ei ole.


Ajattelin lähinnä sellaista skenaariota, että vaunukokoja säädettäisiin suurempien linjastomuutosten yhteydessä. Eli että lyhyiden ja pitkien vaunujen suhdetta voisi muuttaa ilman että tarvitsee ostaa kokonaan uusia vaunuja. Esimerkiksi lisääntyviin matkustajamääriin pystyisi reagoida muutenkin, kun vuoroväliä tihentämällä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Esimerkiksi lisääntyviin matkustajamääriin pystyisi reagoida muutenkin, kun vuoroväliä tihentämällä.


Vuorovälin ei pitäisikään olla se, mitä säädetään. Vuorovälin pitäisi olla vakio, jotta voidaan rakentaa synkronissa toimiva järjestelmä, jossa vaihdot toimivat eikä tarvita aikatauluja. Siis matkustajat eivät tarvitse. Mutta tämäkin taitaa tulla bussiliikenteestä. Kun bussit ovat samankokoisia, ei ole mitään muuta keinoa säätää kapasiteettia kuin vuoroväli. Ja kun bussien operointi on kallista, pitää ajaa niin harvaa vuoroväliä kuin mahdollista palvelutason kannalta.

Bussiliikenteestä ehkä tulee sekin, että linjastoa ei välitetä suunnitella siten, että pyritään sovittamaan kysyntä järjestelmän vakiovuoroväliin ja käytössä olevaan kalustoon. Bussilinjoja voi heitellä sinne tänne esiin tulevien tarpeiden mukaan. Kaikkiallehan on kuitenkin katuja ja teitä. Raitioliikenteen suunnittelu on vaikeampaa, koska pitää miettiä, minne ja miten rata kannattaa rakentaa. Ja jopa kaupunkirakennettakin kannattaa sovittaa yhteen radan kanssa, kun autoihin perustuvassa liikennejärjestelmässä tontteja voi kaavoitta hujan hajan.

Oikeastaan esittämälläsi tavallahan on toimittukin muutamissa kaupungeissa. Bergen tulee mieleen oitis. Eli matkamäärät ovat karanneet käsistä, ja vaunuja on pidennetty. Tämä on vain tapahtunut niin, että vaunuihin on ostettu pidennystä. En tiedä yhtään tilannetta, jossa olisi tullut tarve lyhentää vaunuja.

Antero

----------


## hmikko

> En tiedä yhtään tilannetta, jossa olisi tullut tarve lyhentää vaunuja.


Hmmm...           
.

----------


## 339-DF

> En tiedä yhtään tilannetta, jossa olisi tullut tarve lyhentää vaunuja.


Helsinki vuonna 1983? Yhdestä telijunasta (26 metriä) yhteen nivelvaunuun (20 metriä). Mutta ne onkin ne Helsingin erityisolosuhteet...

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Helsinki vuonna 1983? Yhdestä telijunasta (26 metriä) yhteen nivelvaunuun (20 metriä). Mutta ne onkin ne Helsingin erityisolosuhteet...


Kyllä vain. Ja tietenkin niillä 26-metrin telijunilla ajettiin vain ruuhka-aikana, kunkin ruuhkan jälkeen oli tarve puolittaa junapituus 26 metristä 13 metriin.

Göteborgissa ajettiin ennen 2000-luvun alun suurta linjastomuutosta 3-vaunuisilla "Pedaalijunilla" (M25, M28 ja M29) sekä kaksiyksikköisillä M21-junilla, viimeksi mainitut yksiköt olivat väliosattomia nivelvaunuja. Muutoksen jälkeen Pedaalit kulkivat maksimissaan 2-vaunuisina ja väliosan saaneet M31:t (ex M21) ajoivat vain yksiyksikköisinä. Laiturit (pysäkit) lyhennettiin niin, ettei paluuta vanhaan enää ollut.

Nämä esimerkit ovat siitä, mitä on aikanaan oikeasti tapahtunut, ei kannanotto sen puolesta, että olisi toimittu oikein.

     Aiempi Pendolino-keskustelu (joka ei oikeastaan kuulu koko ketjuun), meni vähän sivuraiteelle. Nähdäkseni Pendolino-juniin, nimenomaan Sm3:een, liittyy useanlaisia ongelmia. Pääongelma taitaa olla se, että juna on olevinaan suurnopeusjuna, mutta kuitenkaan ei ole (edes) sitä, vaan nopea juna. Kokonaan kaksikerroksisilla junilla voi myös liikennöidä 200 km/h:n nopeudella joillakin rataosilla, jolloin päästään lähelle Pendolinoa. Sr2 + kaksikerrosvaunut -yhdistelmällä on myös tehokkaampi matkustajapaikkatiheys. Sen lisäksi Sm3:ssa vikaantumistiheys on tavannut olla sietämättömän korkea, kun taas sen päähaastaja on päässyt paljon vähemmällä. Toki Sr2:siakin on nähty korjaamolla ajoittain vaikka kuinka paljon. Sm3:n tapauksessa koko junayksikkö menee seisomaan, ei vain veturi, joka on helposti korvattavissa toisella veturilla.

----------


## tlajunen

> Pääongelma taitaa olla se, että juna on olevinaan suurnopeusjuna, mutta kuitenkaan ei ole (edes) sitä, vaan nopea juna.


Virallisen määritelmän mukaan se kuitenkin on suurnopeusjuna. (Tosin niin on myös 200 km/h kulkeva veturivetoinen.)

http://www.uic.org/spip.php?article971

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Virallisen määritelmän mukaan se kuitenkin on suurnopeusjuna. (Tosin niin on myös 200 km/h kulkeva veturivetoinen.)
> 
> http://www.uic.org/spip.php?article971


Virallista määritelmää on näköjään tulkittu eri yhteyksissä hieman eri tavoin. Mutta itse keskustelun kannalta tuo ei ole olennainen juttu, vaan pointti on se, että Sm3:n nopeusetu 200:aa kulkevaan veturivetoiseen junaan verrattuna on melko pieni.

----------


## 339-DF

Oli nyt sitten "suurnopeudelle" joku virallinen määritelmä tai ei, niin pointtihan on siinä, että Pendolinoa markkinointiin aikanaan jotenkin muka nopeana, ja hinnoiteltiinkin sen mukaan muita kalliimmaksi. Se ei kuitenkaan ole Suomessa koskaan ollut juuri naapurijunavuoroja nopeampi, joskus hitaampikin. Ja olikohan niin, että Itä-Suomessa kulkee nytkin joku Pendolino, joka on aikataulultaan hitaampi kuin 80-90-lukujen sinivaunuiset erikoispikajunat?

----------


## petteri

> Raitioliikenteessä suosittu ratkaisu on käyttää kahta vaunupituutta, noin 30 ja noin 40 metriä. Yhteisajolla näistä saadaan kokoonpanovaihtoehdot 30, 40, 60 ja 70 metriä (80 menee yli sallitun katuympäristössä). 30 metriä lyhyempiä ei minusta tarvita. Ratikka ei ole järjestelmänä taloudellinen, jos kysyntä on niin vähäistä, että pärjätään nivel- tai 2-kerrosbussin kapasiteetilla. Ja lyhyestä vaunusta tulee suhteessa kapasiteettiin kallis, sillä matkustamotilan lisämetrin hinta on aika alhainen, luokkaa 50.000 /m kun ratikan keskihinta on luokkaa 100.000 /m.


Katukelpoisuus on venyvä käsite. Käytännössä jo yli 40 metriset ratikat ovat aika harvinaisia yhtään ahtaammassa katuympäristössä, jota suurin osa Helsingin raitioverkosta on. Toki tuollaisia junia joskus löytyy järjestelmistä, jotka on usein vilkkaimmilla ja ahtaammilla alueilla on tunneloitu ja jotka sitten valtavan leveillä kaduilla, malliin Paciuksenkatu, Huopalahdentie tai Vihdintie kyllä kulkevat myös katutasossa.

Mutta kun ollaan Helsingin raitioliikenteen katuolosuhteissa ilman uusia tunneleita tai eristettyjä ratoja, minusta kannattaisi pitää pidentämisvisiot vähän realistisemmalla tasolla. Jossain 40 metrin nurkilla olevaa kalustoa voidaan varmaan liikennöidä Helsingin keskustan kaduilla siihen sopivilla reiteillä, mutta 60 tai 70 metrin jättijunat ovat epärealistisen kokoisia ilman tunneleita tai muita eristettyjen ratojen investointeja.

Raitiovaunujen pidentämisessä on kyllä toinenkin haaste, nimittäin vuoroväli ja lähipalvelu. Otetaan vaikka esimerkiksi Kallion kaupunginosa, jonka liikenne perustuu hyvin pitkälti raitiolinjoihin 3 ja 9. Tuolla joukkoliikennealueella, esimerkiksi Karhupuistossa ratikoilla olisi minusta syytä olla suurimman osan vuorokaudesta palvelutasosyistä korkeintaan viiden minuutin vuoroväli. Jos pelkkä iso ratikkakoko on tavoite, isommat ratikat pidemmällä vuorovälillä voivatkin merkittävästi heikentää nykyisten parhaimpien raitioliikennealueiden palvelua.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Toki tuollaisia junia joskus löytyy järjestelmistä, jotka on usein vilkkaimmilla ja ahtaammilla alueilla on tunneloitu[...]


Berliini, Dresden, Leipzig, Pariisin T3... Mitä näitä nyt onkaan, jossa tunneleista ei ole tietoakaan, mutta yli 40 metriset mahtuu kivutta kaduille.




> Tuolla joukkoliikennealueella, esimerkiksi Karhupuistossa ratikoilla olisi minusta syytä olla suurimman osan vuorokaudesta palvelutasosyistä korkeintaan viiden minuutin vuoroväli.


Per linja vai 10 ja 10 minuuttia kummallakin linjalla, kolmosella ja ysillä? 10 minuuttia on ihan hyvä, ja jos tarpeeksi pitkillä vaunulla päästään Karhupuiston kulmille, ei tule tungosta vaunuihin. Kunhan aikataulu on luotettava, opetellaan ajoajat omilla pysäkeillä ulkoa. Sen parempaa ei palvelutasoa ei voisi ollakaan.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Katukelpoisuus on venyvä käsite. Käytännössä jo yli 40 metriset ratikat ovat aika harvinaisia yhtään ahtaammassa katuympäristössä, jota suurin osa Helsingin raitioverkosta on. Toki tuollaisia junia joskus löytyy järjestelmistä, jotka on usein vilkkaimmilla ja ahtaammilla alueilla on tunneloitu ja jotka sitten valtavan leveillä kaduilla, malliin Paciuksenkatu, Huopalahdentie tai Vihdintie kyllä kulkevat myös katutasossa.


BOStrabissa on kuitenkin määritelty tieliikenteeseen sallitun raitiovaunun suurimmaksi sallituksi pituudeksi 75 m, joten eiköhän ole selvintä että pitäydytään tässä mitassa, eikä lähdetä ad hoc keksimään uusia sallittuja mittoja sen mukaan, millä parhaiten pystyy kumoamaan vastapuolen argumentit? Kunnes Suomen lainsäädäntö muusta pituudesta määrää.




> Mutta kun ollaan Helsingin raitioliikenteen katuolosuhteissa ilman uusia tunneleita tai eristettyjä ratoja, minusta kannattaisi pitää pidentämisvisiot vähän realistisemmalla tasolla. Jossain 40 metrin nurkilla olevaa kalustoa voidaan varmaan liikennöidä Helsingin keskustan kaduilla siihen sopivilla reiteillä, mutta 60 tai 70 metrin jättijunat ovat epärealistisen kokoisia ilman tunneleita tai muita eristettyjen ratojen investointeja.


Piirtelin Helsingin eteläisen kantakaupungin karttapohjalle muutamaan haasteelliseen paikkaan 60 metristen vaunujen viemän tilan. Minusta tuolla ei nyt ihan kamalia näytä olevan kuin Kauppatorin ja Kolmikulman pysäkit, jotka pystyy kyllä hoitamaan. Keskustelimme muuten viimeksi pysäkkien pituusasiasta tässä ja tässä viestissä. Tuossa jälkimmäisessä viestissä esitin nuo ratkaisuehdotukseni niissä tapauksissa, joissa porttikongi tulisi pidennettävän pysäkin eteen tai liikennevakloihin pysähtyvä vaunu tukkisi risteyksen. Tässä vielä muutama lähtökohtani asiaan:

* Liikkeessä olevan vaunun pituus ei ole ongelma
* Joka paikkaan ei todellakaan ole järkevää ajaa 40-metriä pidemmillä vaunuyhdistelmillä. Juuri tämänkin takia olen ehdottanut Helsingin raitiolinjaston jakoa runkolinjoihin ja täydentäviin linjoihin.
* Jos vaunu väistää suojatietä ylittävää jalankulkijaa ja tukkii tämän vuoksi risteyksen, niin tätä en pidä ongelmana
* Jos pysäkille pysähtyvän vaunun perä jää suojatielle, niin siirretään joko pysäkki tai suojatie
* Sellaisia järjestelyjä, joiden muutokset aiheuttaisivat suurta ikävyyttä jalankulkijoille, olisi luultavasti tulossa vain muutamaan paikkaan Helsingin kantakaupungissa. Jäljelle jää 100 x määrä muuttumattomia paikkoja.
* Muutoksia tulee varmasti paljon tehtäväksi ja joku saattaa raastaa tukkaansa näiden kustannusten vuoksi, mutta eiköhän summa kuitenkin lasketa miljoonissa tai korkeintaan parissa kymmenessä ennemmin kuin parissa sadassa miljoonassa. Virkamiehille ja konsulteille tämä tietysti aiheuttaa töitä suunnittelussa, tarjouspyyntöjen tekemisessä ja mm. lupien hakemisessa. Muutosten hyödyt ja mahdollisuudet ovat kuitenkin suuret.
* Jos jää muutama paikka, joita ei pystytä muuttamaan, niin nämä joko siedetään tai poistetaan kokonaan. Pitkät raitiojunat antavat minusta niin paljon mahdollisuuksia tehostaan Helsingin joukkoliikenenttä ja samalla parantaa sen palvelutasoa, että muutama pieni ongelma ei saa estää tätä.




> Raitiovaunujen pidentämisessä on kyllä toinenkin haaste, nimittäin vuoroväli ja lähipalvelu. Otetaan vaikka esimerkiksi Kallion kaupunginosa, jonka liikenne perustuu hyvin pitkälti raitiolinjoihin 3 ja 9. Tuolla joukkoliikennealueella, esimerkiksi Karhupuistossa ratikoilla olisi minusta syytä olla suurimman osan vuorokaudesta palvelutasosyistä korkeintaan viiden minuutin vuoroväli. Jos pelkkä iso ratikkakoko on tavoite, isommat ratikat pidemmällä vuorovälillä voivatkin merkittävästi heikentää nykyisten parhaimpien raitioliikennealueiden palvelua.


Järkevintä kai on, että linjastosta ja vuoroväleistä päätetään ensin halutun palvelutason mukaisesti. Tämän jälkeen matkustajakysyntä määrää kalustokoon. Tosin tässä on oltava takaisinkytkentä linjastoon ja vuoroväleihin, jos kalustokoko uhkaa kasvaa liian suureksi vuoromäärään nähden.

Ei kai kukaan tällä foorumilla ole pitänyt ratikoiden koon kasvattamista itseisarvona, vaan nimenomaan työkaluna joukkoliikennelinjaston rationalisoinnissa ja ratikkaverkon laajentamisessa?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 2:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 2:18 ----------




> Perävaunuratkaisuun verrattuna multippeliajo merkitsee kalliin ohjaamon kulkemista tyhjän panttina rajoittamassa matkustajakapasiteettiakin.


Perävaunuissa on tosin se ongelma verrattuna moottorivaunujen kaksinajoon, että etummaisen vaunun (moottorivaunun) vikaantuessa meillä on risan moottorivaunun perässä perävaunu, joka on tässä vaiheessa lähinnä riesa. Jos takavaunu olisi moottorivaunu, voisi toinen kuljettaja tulla ottamaan sen ja jatkamaan ajoa yhdellä vaunulla, kunnes saadaan ehjä vaunu kaveriksi. Bukseeritilanteessakin (takana tuleva vaunu työntää etummaista) on yksinkertaisempaa, kun bukseeri-yhdistelmänä on moottorivaunu+moottorivaunu, eikä moottorivaunu+perävaunu+moottorivaunu+perävaunu. Samoin varakalustoa on käytännössä enemmän, jos meillä on pelkkiä moottorivaunuja verrattuna tilanteeseen, jossa kalusto koostuu moottorivaunuista + perävaunuista.

Ohjaamon viemää matkustajatilaa en pitäisi merkittävänä ainakaan > 15-metrin kalustossa

Kaksisuuntavaunut sitten taas käytännössä estävät perävaunujen käytön, jos 2-suuntaisuuden mahdollisuuksia todella halutaan hyödyntää. Tai sitten on ajettava yhdistelmillä moottorivaunu+perävaunu+moottorivaunu, mikä taas ei onnistu kovin pitkällä kalustolla.

Minusta perävaunuilla kuitenkin on ollut ja on paikkansa silloin kun 1-suuntavaunuilla harjoitettavassa liikenteessä halutaan joko lisätä matkustajapaikkojen määrää ja rahaa ei ole uusien vaunujen hankintaan tai silloin kun halutaan käyttää vanhaa kalustoa mahdollisimman pitkään esim. muuttamalla vanhoja moottorivaunuja perävaunuiksi. 

Helsingissä tosiaan vähän ihmetyttää tuo, että miten perävaunuista pystyttiin luopumaan vuonna 1983, kun nivelvaunuja oli tullut vasta ensimmäiset 40 kpl (vuosien 1983 ja 1984 tuli 12 kpl lisää) ja kuulemani mukaan mm. linjaa 6 ajettiin Pikku-Valmeteilla perävaunuista luopumisen jälkeen seuraavat pari vuotta ja sen jälkeen ruuhkissa Laihialaisilla.

----------


## petteri

> Berliini, Dresden, Leipzig, Pariisin T3... Mitä näitä nyt onkaan, jossa tunneleista ei ole tietoakaan, mutta yli 40 metriset mahtuu kivutta kaduille.


Berliinin uudet ratikat ovat 31 ja 40 metrisiä. 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bombardier_Flexity_Berlin

Dresdenin tyypillinen pituus on 41 metriä.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gelenktriebwagen_NGT8DD

Leipzigin pisimmät ratikat taitavat ovat 45 metrisiä, lyhyempiäkin löytyy.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gelenktriebwagen_NGT12-LEI

Pariisi T3 on Mallia Citadis 403 ja pituudeltaan 44 metriä. Linja kulkee leveällä ja suoralla kehäkadulla.

Noin 40 metrin ratikat näyttävät esimerkkiesikin perusteella olevan aika lailla maksimikokoisia kaduille. Usein vielä noita pidempiä junia ajetaan nimenomaan helpoilla reiteillä ja vaikeammille reiteille on vähän lyhyempää kalustoa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 4:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 4:31 ----------




> BOStrabissa on kuitenkin määritelty tieliikenteeseen sallitun raitiovaunun suurimmaksi sallituksi pituudeksi 75 m, joten eiköhän ole selvintä että pitäydytään tässä mitassa, eikä lähdetä ad hoc keksimään uusia sallittuja mittoja sen mukaan, millä parhaiten pystyy kumoamaan vastapuolen argumentit? Kunnes Suomen lainsäädäntö muusta pituudesta määrää.


Ratikoita on muuallakin kuin Suomessa, mutta kalustoa ei laki- tai muiden pykälien mukaan taideta suunnitella kuin korkeintaan joukkoliikennefoorumilla. Todellisessa kaupungissa toimivuus määrää kaluston maksimimitan, ei asetusten tekijä. Ei muuallakaan Euroopassa yleensä mitään 75 metrisiä jättijunia ajeta kaduilla ainakaan Helsingin keskustan katuverkon tyyppisissä oloissa. Tuollaiset jättijunat näyttävät muun Euroopan kokemusten mukaan yksinkertaisesti olevan liian isoja kaduilla, ainakin silloin kun ei ole kyse valtavan leveistä ja suorista kaduista, jollaisia Helsingin keskustasta ei johda yhtään ulos.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kaksisuuntavaunut sitten taas käytännössä estävät perävaunujen käytön, jos 2-suuntaisuuden mahdollisuuksia todella halutaan hyödyntää. Tai sitten on ajettava yhdistelmillä moottorivaunu+perävaunu+moottorivaunu, mikä taas ei onnistu kovin pitkällä kalustolla.


Esimerkiksi Helsingissä ja Turussa ajettiin moottorivaunu - perävaunu -yhdistelmillä aikakautena, jolloin koko kalusto perustui kaksisuuntavaunuihin. Ehkä silloin ei kaksisuuntaisuuden kaikkia mahdollisuuksia sitten käytetty hyväksi.

 Näppärämpi ratkaisu toki oli moottorivaunu + ohjausvaunu -konsepti. Niitä on ollut Suur-Tukhholmassa vielä 2000-luvullakin käytössä. Ohjausvaunu on tässä kaksivaunuisessa junassa vuoroin perässä tuleva vaunu ("perävaunu"), vuoroin johtava vaunu. Tarvittaessa, esim. ruuhka-ajan pidennyksen ajaksi kokoonpanon voi pidentää esimerkiksi mallin mv + ohj. vaunu + mv mukaiseksi.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Ratikoita on muuallakin kuin Suomessa, mutta kalustoa ei laki- tai muiden pykälien mukaan taideta suunnitella kuin korkeintaan joukkoliikennefoorumilla. Todellisessa kaupungissa toimivuus määrää kaluston maksimimitan, ei asetusten tekijä. Ei muuallakaan Euroopassa yleensä mitään 75 metrisiä jättijunia ajeta kaduilla ainakaan Helsingin keskustan katuverkon tyyppisissä oloissa. Tuollaiset jättijunat näyttävät muun Euroopan kokemusten mukaan yksinkertaisesti olevan liian isoja kaduilla, ainakin silloin kun ei ole kyse valtavan leveistä ja suorista kaduista, jollaisia Helsingin keskustasta ei johda yhtään ulos.


Ei ajetakaan, koska ei ole tarvetta. Oleellista tässä onkin nyt se, että mm. Saksassa lainsäädännön puolesta ei ole estettä ajaa jopa 75-metrisillä raitiojunilla, liikennelaitos tai joukkoliikenneviranomainen sen katsoo tarpeelliseksi. Tietysti lyhyemmät pysäkit on aina helpompi sijoittaa maastoon. Tässä viestissäsi muuten myönsit, ettei kadun leveys olisi tärkein tekijä, ja nyt kuitenkin väität, ettei Helsingistä johtaisi ulos yhtään "jättijunille" riittävän leveää katua.

Sinänsä joku voisi tutkia eri kaupunkien ratikkaverkon laajuutta, vuorovälejä ja kalustokokoa ja verrata näitä aina kyseisen kaupungin lähijuna- ja metroverkostoihin. Uskoisin näillä asioilla nimittäin olevan yhteys. Ja tietysti myös bussilinjastoon.

Mutta noin yleisemmin, asian ilmetymättömyys ei todista argumenttia vääräksi.




> Esimerkiksi Helsingissä ja Turussa ajettiin moottorivaunu - perävaunu -yhdistelmillä aikakautena, jolloin koko kalusto perustui kaksisuuntavaunuihin. Ehkä silloin ei kaksisuuntaisuuden kaikkia mahdollisuuksia sitten käytetty hyväksi.


Milläs käännät moottorivaunu+perävaunu -yhdistelmän kesken linjan ympäri ilman kääntösilmukkaa tai edes kolmioraidetta? Ainoat vaihtoehdot taitavat olla driftaus, nykäys (vastavaihteeseen) tai mustalainen (myötävaihteeseen)  :Cool:

----------


## tlajunen

> Berliinin uudet ratikat ovat 31 ja 40 metrisiä. 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bombardier_Flexity_Berlin


Ja vanhat multippeliajossa olevat GT6N-kombot yli 53-metrisiä. Aika härskiä argumentointia poimia vain omaan väitteeseen sopivat faktat.

http://strassenbahn-online.de/Betrie...T6N-Doppel.jpg

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:08 ----------




> Dresdenin tyypillinen pituus on 41 metriä.
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gelenktriebwagen_NGT8DD


"Tyypillinen?" Löytyy myös kymmeniä 45-metrisiä, samoja joita Leibzigissä. Aika härskiä argumentointia poimia vain omaan väitteeseen sopivat faktat.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flexity...en_and_Leipzig

----------


## Piirka

> Kaksisuuntavaunut sitten taas käytännössä estävät perävaunujen käytön, jos 2-suuntaisuuden mahdollisuuksia todella halutaan hyödyntää. Tai sitten on ajettava yhdistelmillä moottorivaunu+perävaunu+moottorivaunu, mikä taas ei onnistu kovin pitkällä kalustolla.


Ei pitkällä, mutta telikalustolla kyllä onnistuu. Tukholman Ängby-vaunuilla ajettiin jopa moottori+perä+perä+moottorivaunu-junilla, vaikka tavanomaisesti ajettiin yleensä yhdellä perävaunulla. Pituutta nelivaunuiselle katujunalle kertyi 60 metriä ja hyvin sopi Tukholman silloisille kapeille kaduilla. Perävaunuja muutettiin 1950-luvun jälkipuoliskolla ohjaamovaunuiksi, kun kolmivaunuisten junien toinen moottorivaunu pistettiin ruuhkan ulkopuolella halliin...

Ainakin parissa kaupungissa entisessä Itä-Saksassa kytkettiin kolme KT4-nivelvaunua yhdeksi junaksi, jolloin pituudeksi tuli melkein 60 metriä.

----------


## petteri

> Ja vanhat multippeliajossa olevat GT6N-kombot yli 53-metrisiä. Aika härskiä argumentointia poimia vain omaan väitteeseen sopivat faktat.
> 
> http://strassenbahn-online.de/Betrie...T6N-Doppel.jpg


Onkohan tämä kuvan vaunupari linjalla vai onko se parkissa kun linjatunnusta ei ole? Ajetaanko tuota Doppelina linjalla? 




> J
> "Tyypillinen?" Löytyy myös kymmeniä 45-metrisiä, samoja joita Leibzigissä. Aika härskiä argumentointia poimia vain omaan väitteeseen sopivat faktat.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flexity...en_and_Leipzig


Tuo 41 metrinen uusin ratikka, jonka löysin Dresdenistä.

Viestini olennainen väite on että 60- ja 70 metrisiä ratikoita ei käytetä Euroopassa Helsingin tapaisilla kaduilla, eivätkä ne ole mitenkään realistisia Helsinkiin. Toki Varsovassa niitä on (2x31m), mutta Varsovan "ratikka" kulkee noilla linjoilla ihan eri oloissa.

Toki noin 40 metrisiä ratikoita käytetä eri puolilla Eurooppaa. Noin 40 metrin kokoluokka on yleinen katuratikan maksimikoko ja  vaunuja on eri kaupungeissa 38 ja 45 metrin välistä. Metrinhalkominen, kun oikeaa asiaa ei löydy, on muuten minusta varsin tyhmää argumentointia.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Onkohan tämä kuvan vaunupari linjalla vai onko se parkissa kun linjatunnusta ei ole? Ajetaanko tuota Doppelina linjalla?


On linjalla, ja kyllä itse ainakin pystyn tuon kuvan vaunun linjakilvistä lukemaan tunnuksen M4. Ja olen todistanut tuota ihan paikan päällä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Onkohan tämä kuvan vaunupari linjalla vai onko se parkissa kun linjatunnusta ei ole?


Nice try. Sivukilvessä on linjatunnus M4.




> Viestini olennainen väite on että 60- ja 70 metrisiä ratikoita ei käytetä Euroopassa Helsingin tapaisilla kaduilla, eivätkä ne ole mitenkään realistisia Helsinkiin.


Realistista on sen sijaan kaivaa peltojen alle miljarditunneleita. Sellaista kun ei tehdä missään muualla Euroopassa.

Tehdäänkös Petteri kompromissi? Ajetaan niillä 60-metrisillä vaunuilla vain Manskulla ja Hämeentiellä, mutta jätetään Porthaninkatu pois. Et ehkä halua sitä ymmärtää, mutta niinhän esim. Nakkiputkakin tarkoittaa. Vai olisiko liian suuri myönnytys sulle hyväksyä tällainen kerettiläinen ajatus?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Realistista on sen sijaan kaivaa peltojen alle miljarditunneleita. Sellaista kun ei tehdä missään muualla Euroopassa.


Ja realistista on myöskin lyhentää metrojunia, koska täällä niin tehdään.

Kiitokset Rattivaunulle raitiojunien lyhentämistiedoista. Hesan perävaunujen poisto tosiaan lyhensi junapituutta, mutta enpä muutenkaan pidä Helsingin joukkoliikenteen historiaa kuin pääasiassa varoittavana esimerkkinä 1900-luvun puolivälistä eteenpäin. Sillä olihan ensimmäisten nivelvaunujen hankinnan tarkoitus valmistella raitioliikenteen lakkauttamista. Sitä vaan en onnistuttu tekemään hankkimatta kerran vielä uusia vaunuja, niinhän silloin ajateltiin.

Lyhennettin raitiojunia Turussakin lakkautuksen alla. Viimeiseksi kierrettiin yksittäisillä 2-akselisilla. Telivaunut otettin ajosta aikaisemmin, samoin perävaunut.

Mutta että raitioteitä kehitettäisiin lyhentämällä kalustoa ja junapituutta. Göteborgin esimerkki on siinä ja siinä. Kehittämisenä voi kuitenkin pitää sitä, että monen lyhyen vaunun junista siirrytään yhtenäiseen vaunuun. Kokonaispituus voi silloin lyhentyä, vaikka kapasiteetti pysyy ennallaan. Sillä kokonaispituudesta säästyvät vaunujen väliset kytkennät, tehollisesti 11,5 metriä vaunuväliä kohden.

Pisimmät yhtenäiset vaunut ovat 50 metrin luokkaa. Sellaisten tekeminen on tullut mahdolliseksi modulivaunuratkaisujen myötä, vaikka ovat edelleen harvinaisia. Yhteisajossa 5070 metrin junapituudet eivät ole mitenkään omituisia, edes kaduilla.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Milläs käännät moottorivaunu+perävaunu -yhdistelmän kesken linjan ympäri ilman kääntösilmukkaa tai edes kolmioraidetta? Ainoat vaihtoehdot taitavat olla driftaus, nykäys (vastavaihteeseen) tai mustalainen (myötävaihteeseen)


Voi olla, että en ymmärtänyt kysymystä kysyjän tarkoittamalla tavalla. Mutta miten mahdettiin kääntää rautateillä Dm7+EFiab-juna? Käytettiin hyväksi sivuraidetta ja käännön ajaksi vetovaunu tietenkin irrotettiin liitevaunusta. En kyllä osaa sanoa, miten Helsingin raitioteillä on oikeasti toimittu kaksisuuntavaunujen aikana. Radat kaksiraiteistettiin joitakin pieniä poikkeuksia lukuun ottamatta jo noin 105 vuotta sitten. Ja hyvin todennäköisesti silmukoita on ollut käytettävissä jo todella pitkään.

----------


## petteri

> Nice try. Sivukilvessä on linjatunnus M4.
> 
> Realistista on sen sijaan kaivaa peltojen alle miljarditunneleita. Sellaista kun ei tehdä missään muualla Euroopassa.
> 
> Tehdäänkös Petteri kompromissi? Ajetaan niillä 60-metrisillä vaunuilla vain Manskulla ja Hämeentiellä, mutta jätetään Porthaninkatu pois. Et ehkä halua sitä ymmärtää, mutta niinhän esim. Nakkiputkakin tarkoittaa. Vai olisiko liian suuri myönnytys sulle hyväksyä tällainen kerettiläinen ajatus?



52 metristä Berliinin M4:sta ajetaan siis tämän näköisellä radalla, Varsovassa on muuten pitkiä ratikoita vielä vähän raskaammilla katuradoilla.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzsBWz12AfQ

Eihän siinä sitten muuta kuin rakentamaan Mannerheimintielle ja Hämeentielle tuollainen rata. Kun poistetaan pyöräkaistat ja bussikaistat saattaisi jo mahtuakin, isompien ratikoiden pysäkithän vaativat enemmän leveyttäkin. Pitkäsilta toki pitää purkaa ja leventää. Muutaman talon purkukin auttaisi lisätilaan.  Onnea lobbausprojektille... Käännytettäviä vastustajia ovat bussimatkustajat, pyöräilijät, kävelijät, autoilijat kuin katujen varren ja kaupunginosien asukkaatkin. 

Ihan realistisesti, nuo hyvin pitkät ratikat liikennöivät yleensä radoilla, jollaisia ei Mannerheimintielle tai Hämeentielle pystytä järkevästi rakentamaan kuin tunneliin. Hiukkanen realismia ei olisi katuratikkaoptimisteillekaan yhtään pahitteeksi. Kyllä kalustoa pystytään nykyisestä vähän pidentämään, mutta käytännössä Helsingin keskustan hevoskärriajan katuverkon rajat tulevat jättiratikkavisioissa vastaan paljon aikaisemmin kuin muutamien Euroopan kaupunkien jättileveillä ratikkaliikenteen leveysvaatimusten mukaan aikanaan rakennetuilla valtakaduilla, jotka vielä usein väistävät tiheimmän ydinkeskustankin. Suurimpien Eurooppalaisten kaupunkien ahtaammissa ydinkeskustoissahan ei muuten ratikoita paljon liikennöi, vaan raideliikenne on yleensä vilkkaimmilla alueilla tunneloitu.

Toki sitten jos mennään tunnelissa vaikka Paciuksenkadulle tai Ruskeasuolle asti, alkaa pääkaduillakin olla tilaa isoille ratikoille.

----------


## vristo

Alla olevan linkin kuvassa kolmiyksikköinen TW6000-juna Hannoverissa. Pituutta tällä yhdistelmällä on 3×27 metriä eli 81 metriä. Kyseessä on ollut normaali käytäntö etenkin Hannoverin messujen aikaan (itsekin olen nähnyt).

http://img696.imageshack.us/img696/8...0056060600.jpg

----------


## petteri

> Alla olevan linkin kuvassa kolmiyksikköinen TW6000-juna Hannoverissa. Pituutta tällä yhdistelmällä on 3×27 metriä eli 81 metriä. Kyseessä on ollut normaali käytäntö etenkin Hannoverin messujen aikaan (itsekin olen nähnyt).
> 
> http://img696.imageshack.us/img696/8...0056060600.jpg


Tämä on oikein hyvä esimerkki, millaisia mahdollisuuksia raitioliikenteelle löytyy. Hannoverissa on ratikat tunneloitu ydinkeskustassa, jonka kaduille tuollaiset jättijunat eivät mahdu. Keskustan ulkopuolella kyllä sitten jo kaduillakin enemmän tilaa ja siellä voidaan liikennöidä pidemmälläkin kalustolla.

Helsinkiinkin olisi syytä alkaa nopeasti toteuttamaan tunneliverkkoa isommille ratikoille ottaen mallia esimerkiksi Düsseldorfin, Kölnin tai Hannoverin Stadtbahn järjestelmistä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kyllä kalustoa pystytään nykyisestä vähän pidentämään, mutta käytännössä Helsingin keskustan hevoskärriajan katuverkon rajat tulevat jättiratikkavisioissa vastaan paljon aikaisemmin kuin muutamien Euroopan kaupunkien jättileveillä ratikkaliikenteen leveysvaatimusten mukaan aikanaan rakennetuilla valtakaduilla, jotka vielä usein väistävät tiheimmän ydinkeskustankin.


Saksassa monien suurkaupunkien keskusta rakennettiin sattuneesta syystä uusiksi toisen maailmansodan jälkeen ja silloin liikenneväylien mitoituksissa huomioitiin ihan erilainen liikenteen määrä kuin ennen autoilun aikaa rakennetuissa kaupungeissa. Ennusmerkit näyttävät vähän siltä, ettei olisi mahdotonta, että itänaapuri käy lähiaikoina tekemässä Suomessa vastaavanlaisen vanhan kaupunkirakenteen purkuoperaation  :Wink:

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Eihän siinä sitten muuta kuin rakentamaan Mannerheimintielle ja Hämeentielle tuollainen rata. Kun poistetaan pyöräkaistat ja bussikaistat saattaisi jo mahtuakin, isompien ratikoiden pysäkithän vaativat enemmän leveyttäkin. Pitkäsilta toki pitää purkaa ja leventää. Muutaman talon purkukin auttaisi lisätilaan.  Onnea lobbausprojektille... Käännytettäviä vastustajia ovat bussimatkustajat, pyöräilijät, kävelijät, autoilijat kuin katujen varren ja kaupunginosien asukkaatkin. 
> 
> Ihan realistisesti, nuo hyvin pitkät ratikat liikennöivät yleensä radoilla, jollaisia ei Mannerheimintielle tai Hämeentielle pystytä järkevästi rakentamaan kuin tunneliin. Hiukkanen realismia ei olisi katuratikkaoptimisteillekaan yhtään pahitteeksi. Kyllä kalustoa pystytään nykyisestä vähän pidentämään, mutta käytännössä Helsingin keskustan hevoskärriajan katuverkon rajat tulevat jättiratikkavisioissa vastaan paljon aikaisemmin kuin muutamien Euroopan kaupunkien jättileveillä ratikkaliikenteen leveysvaatimusten mukaan aikanaan rakennetuilla valtakaduilla


Voisitko nyt ystävällisesti lopettaa tuon jankuttamisesi ja vastata kysymykseeni, eli pystytkö osoittamaan piirrosten, laskelmien tai lähdekirjallisuuden avulla, millä tavalla kadun leveys (mm. autokaistojen määrä) vaikuttaa siihen, että miten hyvin siinä toimii 60-metrisillä raitiojunilla liikennöinti vs. 20-metrisillä raitiovaunuilla liikennöinti? Ja ennenkaikkea sen, että 60-metrisillä raitiojunilla liikennöinti olisi mahdotonta Mannerheimintiellä? Tämä ei muuten sitten tule olemaan helppo tehtävä: Osoittaaksesi että asia on mahdoton, sinun pitää pystyä eliminoimaan se vihoviimeinenkin yritys ongelman ratkaisemikseksi ja siltikin nurkan takia voi vaania aina yksi uusi ehdotus.

Vuoroväleistä, rinnakkaisradoista, riittävästä sivutilasta viereisellä kaistalla kulkevaan autoliikenteeseen nähden ja bussiliikenteen järjestelyistä tähän skenaarioon liittyen on jo keskusteltu ihan tarpeeksi tällä foorumilla, joten näihin on turha palata niin kauan kun asiaan ei löydy uutta näkökulmaa.

Esimerkeistä: Katsopa tuota Berliinin videota kohdasta 20:00. Siinä ajetaan katuradalla samalla kaistalla autojen kanssa. Tai Kölnissä 56-metrinen yhdistelmä autojen kanssa samalla kaistalla. Tai ohjaamokuvaa vanhasta tuttavakaupungistamme Karlsruhesta, alkaen Albtalbahnhofilta ydinkeskustan läpi itään Weinwegin pysäkille. Paljon erilaista rataa ja videolla näkyvien linjojen kalustokoko vaihtelee välillä 27-75 m. Lisämausteena koko keskustan rataverkko mullin mallin normaalien ratatöiden ja erään Kombilösungin nimellä tunnetun projektin takia.

----------


## petteri

> Voisitko nyt ystävällisesti lopettaa tuon jankuttamisesi ja vastata kysymykseeni, eli pystytkö osoittamaan piirrosten, laskelmien tai lähdekirjallisuuden avulla, millä tavalla kadun leveys (mm. autokaistojen määrä) vaikuttaa siihen, että miten hyvin siinä toimii 60-metrisillä raitiojunilla liikennöinti vs. 20-metrisillä raitiovaunuilla liikennöinti? Ja ennenkaikkea sen, että 60-metrisillä raitiojunilla liikennöinti olisi mahdotonta Mannerheimintiellä? Tämä ei muuten sitten tule olemaan helppo tehtävä: Osoittaaksesi että asia on mahdoton, sinun pitää pystyä eliminoimaan se vihoviimeinenkin yritys ongelman ratkaisemikseksi ja siltikin nurkan takia voi vaania aina yksi uusi ehdotus.


Mahdottoman osoittaminen on aina hyvin vaikeaa, enkä minäkään ikävä kyllä pysty mahdottomuuksiiin. 

Mutta silloin kun tavoitellaan realistisia joukkoliikennevaihtoehtoja, löytyy helpompikin vaihtoehto. Monia mahdollisia ratkaisuja on jo testattu ja todettu joko toimiviksi tai toimimattomiksi. Ei ehkä ole yhtään sattumaa, että kapeilla ja mutkaisillakin reiteillä ei vaan liikennöidä hyvin pitkiä ratikoita. Mistään maailmalta ei vaan näytä löytyvän vaikka 60 metrisiä jättiratikoita Helsingin keskustan katuoloista, muualta kuin maan alta. Siitä joku realismiin taipuvainen henkilö voisi jopa olla kykenevä tekemään jotain johtopäätöksiäkin.

----------


## vristo

Stuttgart (kuvan yhdistelmän yhteispituus lähes 80 metriä):

http://www.gablenberger-klaus.de/wp-...am-Olgaeck.jpg

http://www.bahnbilder.de/bilder/-ein...3324-40505.jpg

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mahdottoman osoittaminen on aina hyvin vaikeaa, enkä minäkään ikävä kyllä pysty mahdottomuuksiiin.


Älä sumuta. *Olemattomuuden* osoittaminen on mahdotonta, koska se edellyttäisi että käy 100 % kaikista esiintymistä läpi eikä haluttua kohdetta löydy. Eikä tuokaan todista mitään mahdottomaksi. Sen sijaan *mahdottomuuden* todistaminen on helppoa: etsit vain yhden aspektin joka todistaa että homma ei toimi. Paitsi tietysti jos sellaista ei oikeasti löydykään - sitten se on vaikeaa ja häviät argumentoinnin.

Mihin muuten perustuu väitteesi että pitkä raitiovaunu vaatii leveämmät laiturit? Pidemmät toki, mutta että vielä leveämmätkin? Minusta vriston kuvat selvästi osoittavat väitteesi huuhaaksi, mikä toki oli jo intuitiivisestikin selvää.

----------


## vristo

Totta on kuitenkin, että Stuttgartissakin suuri osa Stadtbahnin rataa on erillisrataa ja lähes kaikilla linjoilla on tunneliosuuksia keskustassa. Mutta, tavanomaista katurataakin löytyy.

http://hampage.hu/trams/TdT2003/08270228.jpg

----------


## tlajunen

> -- lähes kaikilla linjoilla on tunneliosuuksia keskustassa.


Saksan kaupunkien tunneliosuudet ovat kuitenkin peruja esimetroideasta, jonka mukaan linjat olisi muutettu myöhemmin metroiksi. Jos tätä ei olisi ollut suunnitelmissa, raitiovaunut kulkisivat luultavimmin pinnalla kauttaaltaan.

----------


## petteri

> Mihin muuten perustuu väitteesi että pitkä raitiovaunu vaatii leveämmät laiturit? Pidemmät toki, mutta että vielä leveämmätkin?


Isommista raitiovaunuista purkautuu kerralla enemmän matkustajia ja pidempiin vaunuihin myös nousee enemmän matkustajia. Tällä hetkellä merkittävä osa Helsingin pysäkeistä erityisesti Mannerheimintiellä on hyvin kapeita, jotta pysäkit ja varsinkin pysäkeiltä poistuminen ei ruuhkaudu sietämättömästi kalustoa pidennettäessä, monia pysäkkejä pitää leventää.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Petterin väitteet että pitkät raitiovaunut (nyt puhutaan yli 40-metrisistä eli käytännössä 2 täyspitkää vaunua yhteenkytkettynä) vaativat leveämpiä katuja kuin mitä Helsinki nyt pystyy tarjoamaan muutmaa poikkeusta lukuunottamatta pitää paikkansa seuraavilta osin:

- pitkä vaunu jossa paljon matkustajia vaatii leveämpiä pysäkekorokkeita tai sujuvampia reittejä pyseäkeille ja niistä pois, pelkät suojatiet kummassakin päässä ei riitä jos pysäkit nykyisenkaltaisia kapeita. Vilkkaimpien pysäkkien kohdalla tämä tarkoittaa jalankulkutunnelien rakentamissta. Tämä osin toteutettu jo niillä pysäkeillä joissa metroasema samassa kohtaa mutta voi olla tarpeellista myös Oopperan pysäkille jos raitioliikenne kasvaa riippumatta siitä toteutetaanko Pisara sinne vai ei. 

- pitkät vaunut vaativat pidempiä pysäkejä. Mannerheimintiellä on monen pysäkin kohdalla risteyksiä pysäkin kummallakin puolin minkä takia niitä ei voida pidentää. Risteyksien poisto vaatisi taas liskaistoja autoille ryhmittymistä varten mikä on mahdotonta toteuttaa  koska katu ei ole tarpeeksi leveä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## tlajunen

> Isommista raitiovaunuista purkautuu kerralla enemmän matkustajia ja pidempiin vaunuihin myös nousee enemmän matkustajia. Tällä hetkellä merkittävä osa Helsingin pysäkeistä erityisesti Mannerheimintiellä on hyvin kapeita, jotta pysäkit ja varsinkin pysäkeiltä poistuminen ei ruuhkaudu sietämättömästi kalustoa pidennettäessä, monia pysäkkejä pitää leventää.


Isompi raitiovaunu purkaa matkustajansa laajemmalle, eivätkä ne matkustajat jää paikoilleen seisomaan ja odottamaan sitä, että muista ovista purkautuneet pakkautuisivat samaan läjään. Olennaista lienee pysäkkilaiturin pinta-ala, ja sehän kasvaa myös pidentämällä laituria.

Tätä ilmiötä voi seurata esimerkiksi Helsingin rautatieasemalla. Yhden yksikön junasta purkautuva massa kulkee yhtä leveästi kuin kolmesta yksiköstä. Siinä vaiheessa kun se kolmannen yksikön massa kävelee ensimmäisen yksikön kohdalla, on ensimmäisen yksikön matkustajat jo poistuneet laiturilta.

----------


## petteri

> Saksan kaupunkien tunneliosuudet ovat kuitenkin peruja esimetroideasta, jonka mukaan linjat olisi muutettu myöhemmin metroiksi. Jos tätä ei olisi ollut suunnitelmissa, raitiovaunut kulkisivat luultavimmin pinnalla kauttaaltaan.


Osa Saksan tunneleista on kyllä peräisin esimetrokaudelta, mutta eivät kaikki. Esimerkiksi entisen Länsi-Saksan puolella esimerkiksi Düsseldorfissa ensimmäiset tunnelit on rakennettu vasta 80-luvulla, maanalaista verkkoa on laajennettu monissa vaiheissa ja tälläkin hetkellä on uusi tunneli rakenteilla. Myös Kölnissä rakennetaan uutta tunnelia ja Karlsruhessakin kaduilla kulkevien jättijunien aiheuttamia ongelmia korjataan juuri nyt, siellä on keskustassa tunneli rakenteilla. Hannoverissakin on muuten tälläkin hetkellä useita tunneliverkon laajennuksia vireillä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Isompi raitiovaunu purkaa matkustajansa laajemmalle, eivätkä ne matkustajat jää paikoilleen seisomaan ja odottamaan sitä, että muista ovista purkautuneet pakkautuisivat samaan läjään.


Lasipalatsin pysäkkiä Mannerheimintiellä kuitenkin levennetään juuri siksi, että vanha on ollut ahdas. Ainakin pysäkin päissä matkustajat pakkautuvat suojateiden päähän odottamaan vihreää valoa ja pysäkillä vaunua odottavat matkustajat tarvitsevat tilaa nekin.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzsBWz12AfQ


Ihan normikaupunkia, ei mitään panssarivaunuille mitotettua kaupunkimotaria. Esimerkiksi pyörähdys Manskulta Aleksille ja mieluiten Espaa pitkin takaisin Manskulle ei olisi lähellekään niin ahdas kuin kääntö Hackescher Marktissa. Eli 52-metrinenkin menisi näköjään Helsingissä ihan kevyesti. Jatko sujuukin sitten aika reippaasti, kun Mannerheimintiellä eristetään reilusti nurmetettu alue ratikkakiskoille ja muutetaan käytäntöjä liikennevalopriorisoinneissa (tarkoitan tietenkin täysetuisuutta, joka alkaa muualla maailmassa olla jo standardi). Ja kas vain, Munkkiniemeen, Pitskuun ja Haagaan saataisiin näin oikein kiva pikaraitiotie, ihan samanlainen kuin vaikkapa Berliinin M4.

Sehän on selvä, että mitään pysäkkien levennyksiä ei tarvita, autoteitä voi kaventaa, vähentää kaistoja siellä, missä niitä on liikaa, ja bussireittejä suunnitella uusiksi, kun esimerkiksi Haagojen linjoja ei enää tarvita.

"Itäisellä viertotiellä" ei tarvitse muuta kuin laittaa ajokieltomerkkejä Hämeentielle ja Pitkällesillalle. Siellähän on moottoritietasoista väylää koko matkalta Lahden motarilta Kruununhakaan, joten autoliikenteen ohjaus muualle ei ole ongelma. Pitkäsilta kestänee pitkienkin vaunujen ja yhdistelmien painon, joten uusiksi sitä ei tarvitse rakentaa. Leveydestä se ei myöskään ole kiinni. Mahtuuhan siinä nytkin samaan aikaan bussit ja ratikat molempiin suuntiin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Saksan kaupunkien tunneliosuudet ovat kuitenkin peruja esimetroideasta, jonka mukaan linjat olisi muutettu myöhemmin metroiksi. Jos tätä ei olisi ollut suunnitelmissa, raitiovaunut kulkisivat luultavimmin pinnalla kauttaaltaan.


Muotoilisin kuitenkin viimeisen lauseen "nykyisenlaisia raitiovaunutunneleita olisi todennäköisesti paljon toteutunutta vähemmän". Useat tunneliosuudethan on rakennettu kuitenkin vuosikymmeniä sen jälkeen, kun Stadtbahnien vahva aika (kausi jolloin täyseristettyjä osuuksia rakennettiin suorastaan urakalla) oli jo ohitettu. Joillakin paikkakunnilla ensimmäinen raitiotietunneli on tulossa vasta nyt, vaikka varmasti ei ole kenenkään suunnitelmissa muuttaa sitä milloinkaan metroksi.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Lasipalatsin pysäkkiä Mannerheimintiellä kuitenkin levennetään juuri siksi, että vanha on ollut ahdas. Ainakin pysäkin päissä matkustajat pakkautuvat suojateiden päähän odottamaan vihreää valoa ja pysäkillä vaunua odottavat matkustajat tarvitsevat tilaa nekin.


Tässä oikeastaan ihmetyttää, että miksi pysäkit sijaitsevat ajoratojen keskellä tai niistä eristämättöminä. Toisinkin olisi voinut tehdä. Leveämmät suojatiet, useampi suojatie tai koko kadunpätkän muuttaminen shared space -alueeksi Lasipalatsin ja Sokoksen välissä olisi ollut jotenkin luonnollisempi lähestyminen tähän ongelmaan. Tuo pysäkkihan on kuitenkin keskellä kaupunkia eikä minkään maantien varrella.

----------


## 339-DF

He, jotka vastustavat Helsingin raitioliikenteen kehittämistä, ottavat usein aksioomaksi jonkinlaisen itse keksityn lähtökohdan siitä, että raitiovaunuliikenteen kehittämisellä ei saa olla minkäänlaisia vaikutuksia muille liikennemuodoille tai katutilalle. Siitä lähtökohdasta ei sitten voikaan oikein kehittää mitään, muuten kuin poistamalla pysäkkejä  :Wink: 

Mannerheimintien pysäkit ovat jo nyt aivan liian kapeita, joten pysäkkejä on levennettävä ihan riippumatta siitä, minkäpituiset vaunut niitä käyttävät, jos halutaan pysäkkiaikoja lyhentää.

Pituuden puolesta ei juuri ole esteitä, niille mahtuu jo nyt kaksi 27-metristä vaunua. Jos tavoitetilanteessa meillä on esimerkiksi 45-metrisiä, aikataulussa kulkevia ratikoita, niin nykypituus riittäää. Jos ei riitä, suljetaan niitä pikkukatuja, että saadaan pidemmät pysäkit (vrt. Hämeenkatu Treella).

Muistaakseni Mansku on Tullinpuomilta etelään noin 30 metriä leveä. Jos stadilainen liikennesuunnittelija yrittää selittää, että sieltä ei löydy tilaa raitiotielle ja pysäkeille, niin johan saksalaisserkkua naurattaa.

Nämä nyt vain pikaisina esimerkkeinä. Mutta jatkakaa vaan keskustelua. Näitä on aina yhtä hauska lukea.

----------


## petteri

> He, jotka vastustavat Helsingin raitioliikenteen kehittämistä, ottavat usein aksioomaksi jonkinlaisen itse keksityn lähtökohdan siitä, että raitiovaunuliikenteen kehittämisellä ei saa olla minkäänlaisia vaikutuksia muille liikennemuodoille tai katutilalle. Siitä lähtökohdasta ei sitten voikaan oikein kehittää mitään, muuten kuin poistamalla pysäkkejä


Totta. Mutta kannattaa huomioida, että katutila on rajallinen resurssi, josta nykyään kilpailevat monet liikennemuodot ja on olemassa ristikkäisiä intressejä. 




> Muistaakseni Mansku on Tullinpuomilta etelään noin 30 metriä leveä. Jos stadilainen liikennesuunnittelija yrittää selittää, että sieltä ei löydy tilaa raitiotielle ja pysäkeille, niin johan saksalaisserkkua naurattaa.


Mannerheimintien leveys vaihtelee, mutta jos kadulle on tavoitteena saada mahtumaan jalkakäytävät, suojateille saarekkeet, pyöräkaistat, bussikaistat, bussipysäkit, autokaistat, raitiovaunukaistat ja raitiovaunupysäkit, tila on monessa kohdassa todella tiukalla. Tuossa on yksinkertaisesti liikaa toimintoja kapeimmalle osalle katua. Nykyään niukkuutta jaetaan niin, että kaikki saavat jotain.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tätä ilmiötä voi seurata esimerkiksi Helsingin rautatieasemalla. Yhden yksikön junasta purkautuva massa kulkee yhtä leveästi kuin kolmesta yksiköstä. Siinä vaiheessa kun se kolmannen yksikön massa kävelee ensimmäisen yksikön kohdalla, on ensimmäisen yksikön matkustajat jo poistuneet laiturilta.


Kaivokadun pyäkki on poikkeus koska sillä on kolmet suojatiet, yksi kummassakin päässä ja yksi keskellä. Kaikkialle ei ole mahdollista toteuttaa niin, autoliikenne Kaivokadulla lienee vähäisempää kuin Mannerheimintiellä joten siksi se on mahdollista juuri siellä. 




> Muistaakseni Mansku on Tullinpuomilta etelään noin 30 metriä leveä. Jos stadilainen liikennesuunnittelija yrittää selittää, että sieltä ei löydy tilaa raitiotielle ja pysäkeille, niin johan saksalaisserkkua naurattaa.
>  .


Saksassa ilmeisesti busseilla ja raitiovaunuilla on yhteiset kaistat, eli siksi saatu mahtumaan. Tai sitten bussikaistoja ei ole ollenkaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Mannerheimintien leveys vaihtelee, mutta jos kadulle on tavoitteena saada mahtumaan jalkakäytävät, suojateille saarekkeet, pyöräkaistat, bussikaistat, bussipysäkit, autokaistat, raitiovaunukaistat ja raitiovaunupysäkit, tila on monessa kohdassa todella tiukalla. Tuossa on yksinkertaisesti liikaa toimintoja kapeimmalle osalle katua. Nykyään niukkuutta jaetaan niin, että kaikki saavat jotain.


Jos ei kaikelle ole tilaa, pitää valita, mitä jätetään pois. Ei se sen kummempaa ole. Joku jättäisi ratikat pois siirtämällä ne kadun alle, joku toinen jättäisi bussit pois, joku autot, joku fillarit.




> Kaivokadun pyäkki on poikkeus koska sillä on kolmet suojatiet, yksi kummassakin päässä ja yksi keskellä.


Tlajunen taisi kuitenkin tarkoittaa junia eikä ratikkapysäkkiä.




> Saksassa ilmeisesti busseilla ja raitiovaunuilla on yhteiset kaistat, eli siksi saatu mahtumaan. Tai sitten bussikaistoja ei ole ollenkaan.


Ei hyvä joukkoliikenne ole sellaista, että on vilkas ratikkaliikenne ja kaupan päälle minuutin välein busseja. Jos ratikkakadulle ylipäätään on pakko änkeä busseja, niin siellä kulkee esim. yksi bussilinja kolmesti tunnissa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Totta. Mutta kannattaa huomioida, että katutila on rajallinen resurssi, josta nykyään kilpailevat monet liikennemuodot ja on olemassa ristikkäisiä intressejä.


Olisi sitten ristikkäisiä tai päällekkäisiä intressejä, jokaiselle lie kuitenkin selvää, että reiluinta olisi varata autoille ja joukkoliikenteelle tasan yhtä monta neliömetriä tilaa kadulta ja katsoa sitten, mikä kulkumuoto on suosituin.




> Nykyään niukkuutta jaetaan niin, että kaikki saavat jotain.


...ja että toiset saavat huomattavasti enemmän.




> Kaivokadun pyäkki on poikkeus koska sillä on  kolmet suojatiet, yksi kummassakin päässä ja yksi keskellä. Kaikkialle  ei ole mahdollista toteuttaa niin, autoliikenne Kaivokadulla lienee  vähäisempää kuin Mannerheimintiellä joten siksi se on mahdollista juuri  siellä.


Tlajunen ei luultavasti tarkoittanut Kaivokadun pysäkkiä, kuten 339-DF tuossa jo mainitsi.

Mutta jos Mannerheimintien Kaivokadun ja Postikadun  välisellä pätkällä joutuu autot kuitenkin pysähtymään liikennevaloihin  molemmissa suunnissa, mikä estää suojatien laittamisen Manskun pysäkin  keskivaiheille? Se syö vain yhden auton verran tilan per kaista.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei hyvä joukkoliikenne ole sellaista, että on vilkas ratikkaliikenne ja kaupan päälle minuutin välein busseja. Jos ratikkakadulle ylipäätään on pakko änkeä busseja, niin siellä kulkee esim. yksi bussilinja kolmesti tunnissa.


Suomalaisten ja saksalaisten kaupunkien väestöolosuhteet ja maantiede ovat erilaiset. kun katua pitkin kävelee ne vaikuttavat samanlaisilta, mutta kaupungit kokonaisuutena ja siksi lähtökohdat liikenteen järjestämiselle ovat erilaiset. 

Kaikkia Mannerheimintien busseja ei saada pois lisäämällä raitiovaunujen vuoroja tai pidentämällä vaunuja vaan tarvitaan myös Pisara tai metro. Suurin osa bussien matkustajista tulee kauempaa kuin mitä raitiovaunulla on järkevä ajaa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Olisi sitten ristikkäisiä tai päällekkäisiä intressejä, jokaiselle lie kuitenkin selvää, että reiluinta olisi varata autoille ja joukkoliikenteelle tasan yhtä monta neliömetriä tilaa kadulta ja katsoa sitten, mikä kulkumuoto on suosituin.


Jos katsotaan Helsingin Mannerheimintietä Lasipalatsin pohjoispuolella, nykyään valtaosa moottoriliikenteen katutilasta on joukkoliikenteen käytössä. Kaupungissa on kuitenkin muitakin liikennetarpeita kuin joukkoliikenne, ei kaikkea pidä rakentaa vain joukkoliikenteen ehdoilla.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:10 ----------




> .
> ...ja että toiset saavat huomattavasti enemmän.


Totta. Vaikka katutila per käyttäjä mittari on aika harhainen, sillä mittarilla pyöräilijät saavat monella kadulla eniten, ainakin vireillä olevien suunnitelmien mukaan.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Jos katsotaan Helsingin Mannerheimintietä Lasipalatsin pohjoispuolella, nykyään valtaosa moottoriliikenteen katutilasta on joukkoliikenteen käytössä.


Näinköhän? o_O

Oopperan risteys Bing-kartassa:


 Googlen kartta on joskus kesäpyhänä otettu päätellen vähäisestä liikenteestä. Mutta Oopperan risteyksessä oli kuitenkin muutama:

Kuvat saa suuremmiksi klikkaamalla.




> Totta. Vaikka katutila per käyttäjä mittari on aika harhainen, sillä mittarilla pyöräilijät saavat monella kadulla eniten, ainakin vireillä olevien suunnitelmien mukaan.


Saavat ja vievät ovat kaksi eri asiaa. Mutta siltikin kapea, yksikaistainen, pyörätie molemmilla puolilla katua vie vähemmän tilaa kuin yksi kaksi autokaistaa plus mahdolliset ryhmittymiskaistat ja tilaa vievät risteykset tai kiertoliittymät. Ja jos pyörätie tulee lähellekään niin täyteen kuin autotie samalla kadulla, katutilan antaminen pyöräilijöille on aivan perusteltua.

Lisäys: Vielä puuttuu, että joku alkaa urputtamaan, kun kävelijöille on annettu niin paljon tilaa autoilijoiden kustannuksella. Noh, kai jokaisella on vähän erilaiset prioriteetit. Itse suosin ihan reilusti kevyttä ja joukkoliikennettä, enkä häpeä sitä yhtään.

----------


## petteri

Kannattaa myös huomioida, että eri liikennemuotojen valintaan liittyvät myös visiot, millainen on hyvä kaupunki. 

Minun visiooni hyvästä tulevaisuuden Helsingistä kuuluu nykyisten läpiajokatujen rauhoittaminen. 

Esimerkiksi Hämeentie ja Mannerheimintie ovat huonoa katuympäristöä, meluista, pölyistä ja nopeudet ovat kovia. Minusta olisi hyvä jos tulevaisuudessa, noilla kaduilla olisi vain kohtuullisesti liikennettä, jonka nopeus on hyvin maltillinen.

Se vaatii pari asiaa:

1) Bussien poistaminen

Bussit ovat tällä hetkellä noiden katujen suurin melulähde. Pidemmällä tähtäimellä busseista pitää päästä eroon. Se vaatii minusta sekä katuratikkaliikenteen kehittämistä  että "Iso Pisara" tai Stadtbahn-tyyppisiä tunneliratkaisuja. Molempia tarvitaan.

2) Liikenteen rauhoittaminen

Kaduista tulee mukavampia kun nopeudet laskevat. Tämä rauhoittaminen tarkoittaisi siis, että pääkaduilla olisi yleensä yksi autokaista ja yksi katuratikkakaista. Lisäksi liikenteen rauhoittaminen tarkoittaisi ajonopeuksien merkittävää rakenteellista laskua.

Kuitenkin kaupungissa on sen verran erilaisia liikennetarpeita, että tämä tavoite ei minusta ole poliittisesti saavuttavissa ilman että autoliikennettä tunneloidaan. Keskustatunneli sekä tunneli pohjoiseen Hakamäentielle mahdollistaisi kantakaupungin pääkatujen autoliikenteen siirtämisen maan alle.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:11 ----------




> Näinköhän? o_O
> Oopperan risteys Bing-kartassa:


Kannattaa mennä katsomaan paikan päälle, kuinka suuri osa moottoriliikenteen katutilasta on joukkoliikenteen käytössä nimenomaan tuon risteyksen pohjoispäässä. Autoliikenteelle on yksi kaista suuntaansa, busseille yksi kaista suuntaansa, raitiovaunuille yksi kaista suuntaansa ja vielä järkyttävän kapeat pysäkit päälle, kun leveämpiä ei ole saatu mahtumaan. Joukkoliikenteelle on tuossa kohdassa kaytetty arviolta 70 % kadun moottoriliikennealueen leveydestä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Pidemmällä tähtäimellä busseista pitää päästä eroon. Se vaatii minusta sekä katuratikkaliikenteen kehittämistä  että "Iso Pisara" tai Stadtbahn-tyyppisiä tunneliratkaisuja. Molempia tarvitaan.


Ei vaadita eikä tarvita. Moneen suuntaan pääse jo nyt junalla, ja samoihin suuntiin voidaan pienillä satsauksilla tuottaa laadukasta raitioliikennettä. Jos busseista halutaan täysin eroon, onnistuu se ilman raskasraidetta tai tunneliratkaisuja. Eipä ainakaan itähelsinkiläisiltä tai eteläespoolaisilta olla kysytty, haluavatko luopua suorista bussilinjoista ilman, että tilalle tuotettaisiin Stadtbahn-tyyppistä kevyttä tunnelijunaa/-ratikkaa tai Ison Pisaran kaltaista lähijunaa (no, metro idässä on oikeasti jo aika lähellä sitä). Eikä varsinkaan niin, että näitä molempia oltaisi johonkin ilmansuuntaan luvattu. Kumpaakaan näistä ei kuitenkaan edes tarvita, ei nykyisillä matkustajamäärillä eikä seuraavan sadan vuoden matkustajamäärillä, vaan Berliinin M-ratikoiden kaltainen linjasto riittäisi kaikkiin suuntiin, varsinkin, jos sitä tehostetaan saman järjestelmän poikittaisyhteyksillä.




> Lisäksi liikenteen rauhoittaminen tarkoittaisi ajonopeuksien merkittävää rakenteellista laskua.


...sekä liikenteen rajoittamista ja sen siirtämistä pienemmiltä väyliltä suuremmille. Tunneleita ei tarvita, vaan kieltomerkkejä ja liikennevaloja sekä valojen uudelleenohjelmointia. Ainoat tarvittavat tunnelit ovat yksityisten parkkiyrittäjien luolien yksityisillä rahoilla maksettuja ajotunneleita, mielellään mahdollisimman kauas korttelikaupungista.




> Joukkoliikenteelle on tuossa kohdassa kaytetty arviolta 70 % kadun moottoriliikennealueen leveydestä.


On tullut seurattua paikan päällä ja tiedän, miten asia todellisuudessa on. Ja näkeehän sen tuossa ilmakuvassakin, autoliikenteellä on osittain kaksi kaistaa käytössä. Luvatta ja luvalla ajoa bussikaistalla sekä enemmän tai vähemmän oikeaoppisia ryhmittymisiä. Se on siis autoliikenteelle annettua tilaa sekä autoliikenteen valtaamaa tilaa, joka kaikesta hiljaisuudesta päätellen hyväksytään. Täysin joukkoliikenteelle annetuksi tilaksi lasken siis vain ratikkaradan ja sen pienen osan bussikaistaa, jossa ei ihan koko ajan ajeta. Lisäksi olen näkevinäni jalkakäytävällä(!) jakeluautoja.

Eri asia on sitten matkustajamäärät. Helsinkiläisessä autossa on vähän vajaa 1,2 ihmistä kyydissä eikä tarvita kuin kolme autoa, niin se vie kadulla jo enemmän tilaa kuin yksi ratikka, bussin kanssa vertailuun riittää jo kaksi autoa. Eli 2,4-3,6 matkustajaa siinä tilassa, johon mahtuisi bussi tai ratikka. Kuinkas paljon noissa hiljaisten kesäviikonloppujen vuoroissa yleensä matkustaa ihmisiä? Vähänhän niissä matkustetaan, mutta kai sentään vähän enemmän kyydissä kuin kaksi tai kolme?

----------


## petteri

> Ei vaadita eikä tarvita. Moneen suuntaan pääse jo nyt junalla, ja samoihin suuntiin voidaan pienillä satsauksilla tuottaa laadukasta raitioliikennettä. Jos busseista halutaan täysin eroon, onnistuu se ilman raskasraidetta tai tunneliratkaisuja.


Nykyään bussit menevät merkittävältä osin suuntiin, joihin ei ole raskasraidetta rakennettu.




> Kumpaakaan näistä ei kuitenkaan edes tarvita, ei nykyisillä matkustajamäärillä eikä seuraavan sadan vuoden matkustajamäärillä, vaan Berliinin M-ratikoiden kaltainen linjasto riittäisi kaikkiin suuntiin, varsinkin, jos sitä tehostetaan saman järjestelmän poikittaisyhteyksillä.


Kadulla kulkeva ratikka on minusta liian hidas, että se voisi laajasti korvata keskustaan tulevan bussiliikenteen. Vaikka toki Stadtbahn konseptilla voidaan ajaa useita linjoja, merkittävä osa alueista joutuu kuitenkin bussiliityntään. Bussiliityntä vielä jotenkin toimii varsin kohtuullisen linjanopeuden metroon ja kaupunkijunaan, mutta pakkoliityntä varsin hitaisiin ratikoihin ei vaan toimi.

On huomattava, että Mannerheimintien tyyppisellä kadulla Stadtbahn- ratikalla on muutamia rajoitteita:

1) Pysäkkiväli

Linjanopeus riippuu voimakkaasti pysäkkivälistä, Mannerheimintiellä sitä on vaikea pidentää, koska silloin alueen asukkailta katoaa helposti lähijoukkoliikenne.

2) Tehokkaiden etuuksien minimivuoroväli

Niin pitkään kuin kadulla on risteävää liikennettä, tarvitaan liikennevaloja. Tehokkaiden liikennevaloetuuksien toteuttaminen ei ole mahdollista ilman että vuoroväliä kasvatetaan nykyisestä. Se rajoittaa voimakkaasti, kuinka montaa hyvän palvelutason linjaa voidaan yhtä katua pitkin voidaan ajaa.

3) Nopeuksien laskutavoite ja kaupunkiympäristön parantamistoive kantakaupungissa vaikuttaa myös ratikoihin

Kaduilla on ihmisten mukava liikkua, kun melua ja pölyä on vähän ja liikenne on rauhallista. Mannerheimintien ja Hämeentien muuttaminen mukavammaksi asuinympäristöksi vaatii huippunopeuksien laskua kaikelta liikenteeltä. Rauhallisesti kulkeva jonkin verran nykyistä isompi katuratikka sopii hyvin noiden katujen parantamistavoitteisiin. Kovaa ajava jättiratikka ei.

Kaikki nuo seikat vaikuttavat yhdessä, että pelkillä katuratikkaratkaisuilla ei keskustaan tulevaa bussiliikennettä pystytä järjevästi korvaamaan jos samalla on myös tavoitteena parantaa pääkatujen viihtyisyyttä.  Parannetun katuratikkaverkoston lisäksi tarvitaankin myös joko Isoa Pisaraa ja/tai Stadtbahn-tyyppiseen liikenteeseen rakennettavia uusia tunneleita.

----------


## Nrg

> Mannerheimintien leveys vaihtelee, mutta jos kadulle on tavoitteena saada mahtumaan jalkakäytävät, suojateille saarekkeet, pyöräkaistat, bussikaistat, bussipysäkit, autokaistat, raitiovaunukaistat ja raitiovaunupysäkit, tila on monessa kohdassa todella tiukalla. Tuossa on yksinkertaisesti liikaa toimintoja kapeimmalle osalle katua. Nykyään niukkuutta jaetaan niin, että kaikki saavat jotain.


Katutilan jako kaupungissa ei tapahdu markkinaehtoisesti, kuten joku esimerkissään jo hieman leikillään visioikin, vaan poliittisten päätösten tuottamina kompromisseina. Kompromisseina, joissa tehokkuus ei koskaan optimoidu, mitataan sitä sitten ihmisten maksuhalukkuudessa tai vaikkapa katutilan välittämän ihmismäärän perusteella. Oletetaan, että tämä lähtökohta ei muutu. Kuka ihme sitten vaatii, että ne kompromissit ja poliittiset taistelut pitää tehdä katu kerrallaan? Kaikille kaikkea, joka kadulla, ihan oikeasti? Idea on yhtä järkyttävän typerä kuin kaupungin tämänhetkinen investointikatto (kliketi klik). Jos edes optimoitaisiin liikenneverkkoa, eikä jaettaisi joka katua vähän huonoa kaikille -periaatteella, liikenne sujuisi _kaikilla käyttäjillä_ sujuvammin, vaikka edelleen katutilan jakamisperusteena olisi eri eturyhmien poliittisesti sopima kompromissi.

Täydellä amatööripohjalla sekä nollakoulutuksella alaan voin todeta, että tämä 'kaikille jotain joka kadulla' on äärimmäisen huonoa liikennesuunnittelua. 339-DF totesi tämän keskustelun olevan hauskaa seurattavaa. Totta, mutta siinä vaiheessa kun tajuaa, että sama näköalattomuus ja kokonaisuuksien ymmärtämättömyys vaivaa myös oikeasti kaupungin liikennesuunnittelua, ei paljoa enää naurata.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Nykyään bussit menevät merkittävältä osin suuntiin, joihin ei ole raskasraidetta rakennettu.


Niin kuin vaikkapa Jakomäkeen tai Laajalahteen? Tämä puute on korjattavissa jo mainituilla poikittaisratikoilla. Kuitenkin harva alue, joihin ei raskasraidetta länsimetron valmistuessa kulje, on niin merkittävän suuri, että sinne omaa metrolinjaa tarvittaisi. Raskasraideratkaisuissa väliin jää aina sellaisia alueita kuin Roihuvuori, Mellunmäki (länsiosa), Laajasalo tai Pohjois-Tapiola.

Josta päästäänkin sitten yhdenlaiseen ratkaisuun:



> Vaikka toki Stadtbahn konseptilla voidaan ajaa  useita linjoja, merkittävä osa alueista joutuu kuitenkin  bussiliityntään.


Suorilla busseilla voi siis palvella alueita, joihin ei ole raskasraidetta rakennettu (ks. yllä), mutta kevytraiteesta sivuun jääville alueille riittää liityntä?





> Kadulla kulkeva ratikka on minusta liian hidas, että se voisi laajasti korvata keskustaan tulevan bussiliikenteen.


Täydet valoetuudet, 60 km/h nopeusrajoitus, 700 m pysäkkiväli... Täysin realistista toteuttaa Lasipalatsilta tai Kaisaniemenkadulta pohjoiseen. Näinhän se toimii Berliinin itäpuolellakin.




> On huomattava, että Mannerheimintien tyyppisellä kadulla Stadtbahn- ratikalla on muutamia rajoitteita:
> 
> 1) Pysäkkiväli


Tarvitsee minunkin mielestä tarkistusta, mutta ei ole ollenkaan olennaisesti hidastava tekijä. Lähinnä pitäisi keskittyä pysäkin sijaintiin liikennevaloihin ja risteyksiin nähden sekä vapaaseen kulkuun pysäkille saavuttaessa ja pysäkiltä poistuttaessa.




> 2) Tehokkaiden etuuksien minimivuoroväli


Liikennevaloja tarvitaan pitämään ratikan reitti esteettömänä. Liikennevalot tulee synkata ratikan aikataulujen mukaisiksi. Kun liikenne on tehty sujuvaksi ja luotettavaksi, voidaan vuoroväliä pitää puolessatoissa minuutissa. Teknisessä mielessä on täysin mahdollista toteuttaa tällainen Helsingissä, mutta ongelma on asenne ja asiantuntemuksen puute.




> 3) Nopeuksien laskutavoite ja kaupunkiympäristön parantamistoive kantakaupungissa vaikuttaa myös ratikoihin


Ei sen tarvitse vaikuttaa. Jos katua rauhoitetaan kumipyöräliikennettä hidastamalla, en usko kadun rauhan vielä rikkoutuvan, jos ratikat saavat pitää 40 km/h maksiminopeuden, tai edes, jos nopeutta nostetaan. Eikä silläkään ole suurta vaikutusta, jos nykyisestä vähän vajaan 30 m vaunujen sijaan ajetaankin vaikkapa 40- tai jopa 50-metrisillä.

Ja jos vaikkapa pelkkä henkilöautoliikenne poistetaan ja katutila suunnitellaan uusiksi joukko- ja kevyen liikenteen ehdoilla jollain kadulla tai kadunpätkällä, ei se varmaan olisi kovin monesta niin hirveän negatiivinen asia.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Suomalaisten ja saksalaisten kaupunkien väestöolosuhteet ja maantiede ovat erilaiset. kun katua pitkin kävelee ne vaikuttavat samanlaisilta, mutta kaupungit kokonaisuutena ja siksi lähtökohdat liikenteen järjestämiselle ovat erilaiset. 
> 
> Kaikkia Mannerheimintien busseja ei saada pois lisäämällä raitiovaunujen vuoroja tai pidentämällä vaunuja vaan tarvitaan myös Pisara tai metro. Suurin osa bussien matkustajista tulee kauempaa kuin mitä raitiovaunulla on järkevä ajaa. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Otetaan nyt esimerkiksi Mannerheimintien suunta ja jätetään kaukobussi- ja U-liikenne pois tarkastelusta. Hämeenlinnanväylän suunnassa ovat jo nyt kaikki merkittävät asuinalueet Maununnevaa, Kaivokselaa ja Vantaanlaaksoa lukuunottamatta noin kilometrin sääteellä Vantaankosken radasta. Rantaradan suunnalla taas Lintuvaara, Karakallio, Viherlaakso, Laaksolahti ja Lippajärvi taitavat olla merkittävimmät yli 1000 m päässä radasta olevat alueet. Vihdintien suunnalle taas ei mene raidetta.

Raitiolinjat Helsingin keskustasta Leppävaaraan, Konalaan, Munkkiniemeen ja kaksi linjaa Haagaan ja lisäksi mm. raitiolinjat Kallion suunnalta Munkkivuoreen ja Pasilasta Otaniemen suuntaan (tai toisinpäin) korvaavat sen suuren massan bussiliikenteestä, joka tulee Kehä I:n sisäpuolelta. Hämeenlinnanväylän ja Turuntien suuntiin riittää yksi bussirunkolinja kumpaankin ja Vihdintielle kaksi. Tästä tulee 24 vuoroa/tunti. Tätä voi täydentää kaikkien kolmen väylän suuntaan yksi 20 min välein kulkeva bussilinja. Yhteensä 30 vuoroa/tunti. Loppu hoidetaan junaliitynnällä ja mm. Meilahhden-Pasilan-Kumpulan tasolle päättyvillä bussilinjoilla.

Tuo 30 bussivuoroa/tunti voidaan vielä jakaa Mannerheimintie, Topeliuksenkadun ja Mechelininkadun kesken siten kun kullakin väylällä on busseille tilaa ja miten muuten on tarvis. Tarve ei siis ole saada Mannerheimintieltä kaikkia busseja pois, vaan saada bussiliikenteen määrä niin alhaiseksi, että ollaan niillä rajoilla, ettei bussikaistoja enää Paikallisliikenneliiton ohjeidenkaan mukaan tarvittaisi.

Pisaran tarpeellisuudesta olemme muuten viimeksi keskustelleet  täällä ja  täällä. Jälkimmäiseen viestiini et vaivautunut vastaamaan, vaan aloitit nyt uudestaan saman "Pisara nyt vaan on tarpeellinen, piste." -levyn pyörittämisen.

----------


## petteri

> Suorilla busseilla voi siis palvella alueita, joihin ei ole raskasraidetta rakennettu (ks. yllä), mutta kevytraiteesta sivuun jääville alueille riittää liityntä?


Raideverkon kehittämisessä pidemmän aikavälin tavoitteena pitää minusta olla, ettei keskustaan tule enää yhtään lähiliikenteen bussia. Tuon tavoitteen toteutuminen vaati monenlaisia kehittämisinvestointeja ja raideverkon merkittävää laajentamista.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:55 ----------




> Liikennevaloja tarvitaan pitämään ratikan reitti esteettömänä. Liikennevalot tulee synkata ratikan aikataulujen mukaisiksi. Kun liikenne on tehty sujuvaksi ja luotettavaksi, voidaan vuoroväliä pitää puolessatoissa minuutissa. Teknisessä mielessä on täysin mahdollista toteuttaa tällainen Helsingissä, mutta ongelma on asenne ja asiantuntemuksen puute.


Tuollaista järjestelmää ei ole tällä hetkellä olemassa missään päin maailmaa noilla vuoroväleillä. Euroopassa hyvin toimivat liikennevaloetuudet ovat tällä hetkellä paljon korkeammissa vuoroväliluokissa. 

Älykkäällä liikennejärjestelmällä liikennevalojen toimintaa voidaan kyllä varmaan tulevaisuudessa parantaa, mutta kaiken verkottava älyliikennekaupunki on kyllä varsinainen megahanke. Varmaan kyllä mahdollista toteuttaa tulevaisuudessa.

Mutta ihan realistisesti, 90 sekunnin vuoroväli on lähellä täysin eristetynkin radan maksimia, joten pidän väitettä 90 sekunnin vuorovälillä hyvin toimivista liikennevaloetuuksista täysin utopistisena.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Raideverkon kehittämisessä pidemmän aikavälin tavoitteena pitää minusta olla, ettei keskustaan tule enää yhtään lähiliikenteen bussia. Tuon tavoitteen toteutuminen vaati monenlaisia kehittämisinvestointeja ja raideverkon merkittävää laajentamista.


Se myös vaatii palvelutason pitämistä mahdollisimman hyvänä, ratikkatunnelit ei kuulu siihen konseptiin, vaan etäisimmistäkin kohteista pitää päästä yhtä lähelle ovea kuin mitä nyt busseilla.




> Tuollaista järjestelmää ei ole tällä hetkellä olemassa missään päin maailmaa noilla vuoroväleillä.


Ei tietääkseni olekaan, ja Nakkiputkan viime viestistä käy oikeastaan jo ilmi, miksei. Sellaisia vuorovälejä ei tarvita. En ole tietoinen mistään modernista ratikkajärjestelmästä maailmalla, jonka joku linja olisi tukossa viiden minuutin tai harvemmalla vuorovälillä. Mutta se ei tarkoita, että tiheät vuorovälit olisi mahdottomia. Tottakai toimintavarmuus heikkenee, mitä tiheällä välillä ajetaan, mutta tiukkakin aikataulu on mahdollista, varsinkin jos junakoossa pihistellään.




> Mutta ihan realistisesti, 90 sekunnin vuoroväli on lähellä täysin eristetynkin radan maksimia, joten pidän väitettä 90 sekunnin vuorovälillä hyvin toimivista liikennevaloetuuksista täysin utopistisena.


Eristetty tai ei, sillä ei ole pahemmin väliä, vaan esteettömyys ja aikataulun luotettavuus ratkaisee. Liikennevaloetuus ei yksinkertaisimmillaan ole kuin laskuri. Ja vaikka 90 sekuntia mielestäsi olisikin mahdoton, miten se estää kehittämästä Helsinkiin modernia pintajoukkoliikennettä?

----------


## petteri

> Se myös vaatii palvelutason pitämistä mahdollisimman hyvänä, ratikkatunnelit ei kuulu siihen konseptiin, vaan etäisimmistäkin kohteista pitää päästä yhtä lähelle ovea kuin mitä nyt busseilla.


Hyvässä joukkoliikennejärjestelmässä sekä pintaliikenteellä että eristetyllä liikenteellä on paikkansa. Tunneloitu joukkoliikenne pystyy tarjoamaan hyvän linjanopeuden ja hyvät vaihdot toisiin liikennevälineisiin. Pintajoukkoliikenteellä taas tarjotaan lähipalvelua.

Uskon, että ei kovin kaukaisessa tulevaisuudessa liitynnästä tulee paljon houkuttelevampaa kuin aikaisemmin ja tärkeimmäksi viimeisen mailin syöttövälineeksi, silloin kun ei kävellä asemalle, tulee yhteiskäyttöinen robottiauto. Tuollaisessa järjestelmässä yhteyksien linjanopeuden pitää olla riittävä, mutta raideliikenteen asemia pitää kuitenkin riiittävästi, jottei niiden ympäristö ruuhkaudu sietämättömästi. Nykyinen Helsingin seudun raideliikenneverkko ei ole tulevaisuuden tarpeisiin riittävä, vaan sitä onkin syytä laajentaa sekä kadulla kulkevilla että eristetyillä raidejärjestelmillä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tunneloitu joukkoliikenne pystyy tarjoamaan hyvän linjanopeuden ja hyvät vaihdot toisiin liikennevälineisiin.


Paremmat vaihdot toki tarjoaa pintaliikenne, koska suurin osa liikenteestä kulkee pinnalla.




> Uskon, että ei kovin kaukaisessa tulevaisuudessa liitynnästä tulee paljon houkuttelevampaa kuin aikaisemmin ja tärkeimmäksi viimeisen mailin syöttövälineeksi, silloin kun ei kävellä asemalle, tulee yhteiskäyttöinen robottiauto.


Tämähän on puhdasta retrofuturismia! Näen edessäni 50-luvun julistemaalauksia USAsta. Ei se ollut kovin kaukaista tulevaisuutta silloinkaan, miksi siis nytkään olisi?

90 sekunnin vuorovälin tekniikka ei ole realistista, mutta robottiautot ja hubista hubiin kulkevat tehojunat ovat? Kumpikohan näistä kuulostaa todennäköisemmältä jo tänä päivänä?




> Nykyinen Helsingin seudun raideliikenneverkko ei ole tulevaisuuden tarpeisiin riittävä, vaan sitä onkin syytä laajentaa sekä kadulla kulkevilla että eristetyillä raidejärjestelmillä.


Se on melko riittävä vielä 50 vuotta, ja maanpällisillä, eristämättömillä sekä osittain eristetyillä raideratkaisuilla siitä saadaan riittävä seuraavaksi sadaksi vuodeksi. Uutta lähijunaraidetta (metroa) ei näillä matkustajamäärillä tarvita pääkaupunkiseudulle pitkään pitkään aikaan.

----------


## Tonxhu

> Hyvässä joukkoliikennejärjestelmässä sekä pintaliikenteellä että eristetyllä liikenteellä on paikkansa. Tunneloitu joukkoliikenne pystyy tarjoamaan hyvän linjanopeuden ja hyvät vaihdot toisiin liikennevälineisiin. Pintajoukkoliikenteellä taas tarjotaan lähipalvelua.


Myös tunneloimattomat liikennevälineet pystyvät tarjoamaan hyvän linjanopeuden ja hyvät, ellei jopa paremmat vaihdot toisiin liikennevälineisiin, koska tasonvaihto ei ole pakollinen. Tunneloitu joukkoliikenne ei kuitenkaan ole välttämättömyys pääkaupunkiseudulla, koska täällä väestöntiheys ei ole sille riittävä (toisin kuin Pariisissa, Berliinissä, New Yorkissa ym. kaupungeissa joissa on jopa ihan oikeita liikenneruuhkia).




> Uskon, että ei kovin kaukaisessa tulevaisuudessa liitynnästä tulee paljon houkuttelevampaa kuin aikaisemmin ja tärkeimmäksi viimeisen mailin syöttövälineeksi, silloin kun ei kävellä asemalle, tulee yhteiskäyttöinen robottiauto. Tuollaisessa järjestelmässä yhteyksien linjanopeuden pitää olla riittävä, mutta raideliikenteen asemia pitää kuitenkin riiittävästi, jottei niiden ympäristö ruuhkaudu sietämättömästi. Nykyinen Helsingin seudun raideliikenneverkko ei ole tulevaisuuden tarpeisiin riittävä, vaan sitä onkin syytä laajentaa sekä kadulla kulkevilla että eristetyillä raidejärjestelmillä.


 Mutta miksi ei vain rakenneta joukkoliikennettä joka ei tarvitsisi robottiautoja ja vaihtoja? Modernilla raitiotiellä sellainen verkosto olisi erittäin paljon helpommin (ja edullisemmin) saatavilla aikaiseksi kuin eristetyllä raideliikenteellä. Plussana olisi suuremmat matkustajamäärät ja taloudellisempi liikenne, matkustajat kun yleensä pitävät suorista (eikä vaihdollisista) yhteyksistä, ja lyhyestä kävelymatkasta, mitkä kummatkaan eivät toteutuisi eristetyllä (raskaalla taikka kevyellä) raideliikenteellä ilman hulppeita kustannuksia.

----------


## petteri

> Tämähän on puhdasta retrofuturismia! Näen edessäni 50-luvun julistemaalauksia USAsta. Ei se ollut kovin kaukaista tulevaisuutta silloinkaan, miksi siis nytkään olisi?
> 
> 90 sekunnin vuorovälin tekniikka ei ole realistista, mutta robottiautot ja hubista hubiin kulkevat tehojunat ovat? Kumpikohan näistä kuulostaa todennäköisemmältä jo tänä päivänä?


Tekniikat yleistyvät kun ne ovat riittävän valmiita, robottiautotekniikka on viime vuosina kehittynyt hyvin nopeasti eikä mitään teknisiä showstoppereita ole näkyvissä, nykytekniikka pitää vaan saada luotettavammaksi ja halvemmaksi.

Juuri nyt ensimmäiset kaupalliset robottiautotuotteet ovat jo tulossa markkinoille, toki ensin robottiautotekniikka yleistyy esimerkiksi sotilaskäytössä, teollisuusalueilla ja matalan nopeuden ratkaisuissa, mutta jo nyt robottiautotekniikka on ottanut niin suuren harppauksen, että nyt on ainoastaan kyse siitä, onko robottiauto massatuote kaduilla 12 vai 25 vuoden päästä. Yleensä tuotteiden kaupallistuminen nopeuttaa kehitystä ja kun tekniset jätti-innovaatiot lopulta yleistyvät, ne yleistyvät yhdessä humauksessa. Samalla liikennejärjestelmämme muuttuu paljon.

----------


## 339-DF

Mä luulen että nämä keskustelut ovat siksi niin hauskoja, että ne ovat niin absurdeja. Yhdelle on realismia väittää, että ratikkapysäkkien korokkeiden leventäminen on mahdotonta mutta automaattiset robottiautot tulevat ihan kohta. Toinen taas pitää robottiautoja utopiana eikä näe mitään ihmeellistä siinä, että ratikoille raivataan muutama kymmenen senttiä tilaa Manskulta. Ja meille lukijoille jää sitten pääteltäväksi ketkä ovat missäkin määrin tosissaan ja missä määrin tekstit ovat vain hupia.




> Täydellä amatööripohjalla sekä nollakoulutuksella alaan voin todeta, että tämä 'kaikille jotain joka kadulla' on äärimmäisen huonoa liikennesuunnittelua.


Näinhän se juuri on. Pitäisi olla rohkeutta tehdä linjaveto siitä, mitkä ovat ne kulkumuodot, joille pitää varata tilaa joka kadulta (esim. jalankulkijat) ja mitkä ovat ne, jotka sijoitetaan tietyille väylille (esim. ratikat). Näin esimerkiksi Töölössä voisi ajatella, että Manskulla ja Topeliuksella on ratikoita, Mechelinillä busseja. Tietysti voi olla yksittäisiä poikkeuksia eli joku 24-bussin tyyppinen linja voi kulkea muun liikenteen seassa vaikka Topeliuksella, jos sille on perusteita. Tällainen ajattelu ei kuitenkaan etene niin kauan kuin esimerkiksi joukkoliikenteen järjestäjä HSL on kiinnostunut lähinnä busseista ja niiden elintilasta, mikä mm. hidastuttaa Topeliuksen ratikkaa, eli tukea ei löydy edes sieltä, mistä sitä pitäisi itsestäänselvästi löytyä. Silloin on tietysti aika kaukaa haettua se, että kukaan innostuisi asiasta niin paljon, että lähtisi menestyksellisesti sitä ajamaan.

Lisäksi liikennesuunnittelua vaivaa aikamoinen rajoittuneisuus, kun hyviä ratkaisuja hylätään täysin triviaalien syiden vuoksi, vaikkapa nyt niin, että yksittäiset katupuut "pakottavat" huonoihin ratkaisuihin, kun niitä ei saa siirtää. Tällaiset hassut lähtöoletukset tekevät suunnittelusta välillä täyden farssin. Muistatte ne Manskulle räpelletyt tappajafillarikaistat. Eihän sellaisesta "suunnittelusta" saa kuin pilkkanaurut, jos menee sellaisen kartan kanssa Eurooppaan. Siinä mielessä Petterikin on oikeassa, että kun ei täällä ole osattu suunnitella kunnollista raitiotietä 1950-luvun jälkeen, niin eihän se näytä kovin todennäköiseltä, että siihen kyettäisiin seuraavankaan puolivuosisadan aikana ja ehkä ne robottiautotkin ovat sitten todennäköisempiä kuin kunnollinen ratikkakaista Manskulla. Toisaalta taas on niin, että jos ei kenelläkään ole uskoa parempaan tulevaisuuteen, niin sitten sitä parempaa tulevaisuutta ei ainakaan tule. Olisihan se nyt puhtaasti maalaisjärjellä ajateltuna sittenkin aika pieni juttu raivata Manskulta metri leveyttä ratikkakaistoille vaikka sitten muutama puu kaatamalla ja bussilinjoja muuttamalla.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Nykyään bussit menevät merkittävältä osin suuntiin, joihin ei ole raskasraidetta rakennettu.
> 
> Kadulla kulkeva ratikka on minusta liian hidas, että se voisi laajasti korvata keskustaan tulevan bussiliikenteen. Vaikka toki Stadtbahn konseptilla voidaan ajaa useita linjoja, merkittävä osa alueista joutuu kuitenkin bussiliityntään. Bussiliityntä vielä jotenkin toimii varsin kohtuullisen linjanopeuden metroon ja kaupunkijunaan, mutta pakkoliityntä varsin hitaisiin ratikoihin ei vaan toimi.


1. Minun nähdäkseni Mannerheimintien ja Topeliuksenkadun bussiliikenne suuntautuu (vuoromäärien) perusteella sellaisiin suuntiin, joihin menee rautatie. 2) Jos bussista on 5 matkustajalle per vuoro pakkovaihto (eli niille muutamalla, jotka ovat muutosten jälkeen jääneet busseihin), niin mitä tapahtuu: A) Kapina? B) Istumalakko? C) Kaikki ratikkaan vaihtamaan joutuvat rupeavat kulkemaan autolla keskutaan? D) Kulkumuoto-osuuksissa keskustaan ei tapahdu juuri mitään, mutta paikallislehtien yleisönosastolla jatkuu kauhea valitus vielä muutama viikon ja tämä jälkeen autoilun kulkumuoto-osuus ratikkaradan varrelta keskustaan laskee noin 5 %, koska yhteuys on aiempaa luotettavampi?

Ja disclaimer: Pakkoliityntä varsin hitaisiin ratikoihin nyt vaan _toimii_ niin kauan, kun joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuudessa ei tapahdu yli 10 %-yksikön muutosta.




> On huomattava, että Mannerheimintien tyyppisellä kadulla Stadtbahn- ratikalla on muutamia rajoitteita:
> 
> 1) Pysäkkiväli
> 
> Linjanopeus riippuu voimakkaasti pysäkkivälistä, Mannerheimintiellä sitä on vaikea pidentää, koska silloin alueen asukkailta katoaa helposti lähijoukkoliikenne.


Esitin taannoin tällä foorumilla, että noin 19-20 km/h olisi aivan riittävä keskinopeus raitioliikenteelle välillä Lasipalatsi-Tullinpuomi. Ja esitin myös laskelmani siitä, että aavituksen pidempi pysäkkiväli ei juuri nopeuttaisi joukkoliikennettä. Oliko sinulla tähän jotain uutta tietoa, jolla pystyisit kumoamaan laskelmani?





> 2) Tehokkaiden etuuksien minimivuoroväli
> 
> Niin pitkään kuin kadulla on risteävää liikennettä, tarvitaan liikennevaloja. Tehokkaiden liikennevaloetuuksien toteuttaminen ei ole mahdollista ilman että vuoroväliä kasvatetaan nykyisestä. Se rajoittaa voimakkaasti, kuinka montaa hyvän palvelutason linjaa voidaan yhtä katua pitkin voidaan ajaa.


Mannerheimintien osalta olen muistaakseni tuonut esille, että minusta minimivuoroväli olisi noin 2 x valokierron pituus, eli ruuhkassa 3 min ja muina aikoina 2,5 min. Tämä riittää myös ruuhkassa kolmelle (3) 10 min välein kulkevalle linjalle, eli Mansku ja Topeliuksenkatu huomioituina yhteensä kuudelle (6) linjalle. 3 min välein.




> 3) Nopeuksien laskutavoite ja kaupunkiympäristön parantamistoive kantakaupungissa vaikuttaa myös ratikoihin
> 
> Kaduilla on ihmisten mukava liikkua, kun melua ja pölyä on vähän ja liikenne on rauhallista. Mannerheimintien ja Hämeentien muuttaminen mukavammaksi asuinympäristöksi vaatii huippunopeuksien laskua kaikelta liikenteeltä. Rauhallisesti kulkeva jonkin verran nykyistä isompi katuratikka sopii hyvin noiden katujen parantamistavoitteisiin. Kovaa ajava jättiratikka ei.


Alkuosasta olemme aika lailla samaa mieltä, jälkimmäinen on täysin sinun oma olkiukkosi. Vai onko 40 km/h Manskulla 500 m pysäkkivälillä Lasipalatsilta Tullinpuomille ajaminen "kovaa" vai ei?

----------


## petteri

> Mannerheimintien osalta olen muistaakseni tuonut esille, että minusta minimivuoroväli olisi noin 2 x valokierron pituus, eli ruuhkassa 3 min ja muina aikoina 2,5 min. Tämä riittää myös ruuhkassa kolmelle (3) 10 min välein kulkevalle linjalle, eli Mansku ja Topeliuksenkatu huomioituina yhteensä kuudelle (6) linjalle. 3 min välein.


Tällä hetkellä Mannerheimintietä menevät linjat 3,4,7 ja 10. Kahdelle lisälinjalle on siis löydettävissä kapasiteettia. Yksi niistä lienee nykyisen linjan 18 jonkinlainen versio. 

Jos tavoitteeksi asetetaan bussiliikenteen siirtäminen laajasti raiteille, kaksi lisälinjaa on kovin vähän. Kyllä raitioliikenteelle pitää löytää enemmän kasvumahdollisuuksia. Tunnelirakentaminen keskustan päässä mahdollistaa huomattavasti suuremman linjamäärän lisäyksen sekä korkeamman linjanopeuden kuin mihin esittämälläsi mallilla on edellytyksiä.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Tällä hetkellä Mannerheimintietä menevät linjat 3,4,7 ja 10. Kahdelle lisälinjalle on siis löydettävissä kapasiteettia. Yksi niistä lienee nykyisen linjan 18 jonkinlainen versio. 
> 
> Jos tavoitteeksi asetetaan bussiliikenteen siirtäminen laajasti raiteille, kaksi lisälinjaa on kovin vähän. Kyllä raitioliikenteelle pitää löytää enemmän kasvumahdollisuuksia. Tunnelirakentaminen keskustan päässä mahdollistaa huomattavasti suuremman linjamäärän lisäyksen sekä korkeamman linjanopeuden kuin mihin esittämälläsi mallilla on edellytyksiä.


Linjat 3 ja 7 on jo edellisissä tämä foorumin "keskusteluissa" päätetty siirrettäväksi Runeberginkadulle. Lisäksi raitiolinjojen viime vuosien 5 min (nykyisin taitaa olla 6 min) vuoroväli mahdollistaa noiden linjojen pilkkomisen kahtia.

Lopputuloksena olisi Manskulla 2 x 5 min välein kulkeva linja 30 m vaunuilla (2 x 10 min välein kulkevaa linja 60 m junillla puolitettuna) ja Runeberginkadulla 3 x 10 min välein kulkevaa linjaa, eli 3, 7 ja 8. Topeliuksenkadulla 2 x, eli 3 ja 7.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Otetaan nyt esimerkiksi Mannerheimintien suunta ja jätetään kaukobussi- ja U-liikenne pois tarkastelusta. Hämeenlinnanväylän suunnassa ovat jo nyt kaikki merkittävät asuinalueet Maununnevaa, Kaivokselaa ja Vantaanlaaksoa lukuunottamatta noin kilometrin sääteellä Vantaankosken radasta. Rantaradan suunnalla taas Lintuvaara, Karakallio, Viherlaakso, Laaksolahti ja Lippajärvi taitavat olla merkittävimmät yli 1000 m päässä radasta olevat alueet. Vihdintien suunnalle taas ei mene raidetta.
> 
> Raitiolinjat Helsingin keskustasta Leppävaaraan, Konalaan, Munkkiniemeen ja kaksi linjaa Haagaan ja lisäksi mm. raitiolinjat Kallion suunnalta Munkkivuoreen ja Pasilasta Otaniemen suuntaan (tai toisinpäin) korvaavat sen suuren massan bussiliikenteestä, joka tulee Kehä I:n sisäpuolelta. Hämeenlinnanväylän ja Turuntien suuntiin riittää yksi bussirunkolinja kumpaankin ja Vihdintielle kaksi. Tästä tulee 24 vuoroa/tunti. Tätä voi täydentää kaikkien kolmen väylän suuntaan yksi 20 min välein kulkeva bussilinja. Yhteensä 30 vuoroa/tunti. Loppu hoidetaan junaliitynnällä ja mm. Meilahhden-Pasilan-Kumpulan tasolle päättyvillä bussilinjoilla.
> 
> Tuo 30 bussivuoroa/tunti voidaan vielä jakaa Mannerheimintie, Topeliuksenkadun ja Mechelininkadun kesken siten kun kullakin väylällä on busseille tilaa ja miten muuten on tarvis. Tarve ei siis ole saada Mannerheimintieltä kaikkia busseja pois, vaan saada bussiliikenteen määrä niin alhaiseksi, että ollaan niillä rajoilla, ettei bussikaistoja enää Paikallisliikenneliiton ohjeidenkaan mukaan tarvittaisi.
> 
> Pisaran tarpeellisuudesta olemme muuten viimeksi keskustelleet  täällä ja  täällä. Jälkimmäiseen viestiini et vaivautunut vastaamaan, vaan aloitit nyt uudestaan saman "Pisara nyt vaan on tarpeellinen, piste." -levyn pyörittämisen.


Nakkiputka hyvä, aika ei riitä kaikkiin viesteihin vastaamiseen, Anteron ja sinun viestisi tästä aijheesta muistuttavat hyvin paljon toisiaan ja olen pyrkinyt tässä pisara-asiassa vastata Anterolle joka lienee arvovaltaisin Pisaran ja muiden maanalaisten ratojen vastustaja tällä foorumilla. Sellaisille kirjoittajille jotka eivät edes asu pk-seudulla ja kuvittelevat tietävänsä kaiken seudun joukkoliikenteestä en viitsi vastata ollenkaan kun on näistä meidän asioista kyse.

Mutta itse asiaan:

Vaikka teoriassa Mannerheimintien bussiliikenteen voisi korvata pikaraitioteillä niin ei se niin yksinkertaista ole. 

Suurin osa bussimatkustajista tulevat kauempaa, kehäykkösen ulkopuolelta, ja niihin kohteisiin ei raitiotietä rakenneta, vaan niistä tullaan Helsingin kantakaupunkiin joko junalla, bussila tai omalla autolla, riippuen mistä lähtee ja mikä on määränpää. 

Jos bussiliikenne lopetetaan tai pysäytetään Meilahteen niin matkustajat todennäköisesti siirtyvät kulkemaan kokonaan autolla tai autolla/bussilla + junalla. Bussilla + raitiovaunulla vaikka se lähtisi kehäykkösen tuntumasta keskustaan matka kestäisi huomattavasti kauemmin kuin junalla, vaikka junalle joutuisi erikseen menemään liityntävälineellä tai kävellen. Lisäksi tulsi haittana istumapaikan mahdollinen menetys kun vaihtaa kulkuneuvoa keskustan tuntumassa. 

Vain tapauksessa että Pisara -rataa EI rakenneta jolloin junan jakelu Helisngin keskustassa olisi yhtä surkea kuin nyt, ja Töölön suuntaan menevien matkustajien olisi pakko matkustaa taaksepäin päärautatieasemalta, raitiovaunulla olisi etulyöntiasema, totta, mutta matka-aika kestäisi kaikilla liikenneevälineillä silloin kohtuuttoman paljon matkan pituuteen näden, koska monille oma auto koko matkalle olisi  houkuttelevin tapa ja se näkyisi myös ruuhkina ja se vaikeuttaisi myös raitiovaunujen etenemistä.

Pisara-radan yksi unohdettu ominaisuus on että se parantaa junilla tulevien poikittaisyhteyksiä koillis-suunnasta läntiseen kantakaupunkiin ja länsisuunnasta tulevilta itäiseen kantakaupunkiin. Helsingin kaupunki ei ole suunntellut mitään nykyistä nopeampaa poikittaista raitiotieyhteyttä Pasilan korkeudelle. Pisaran myötä myös matkat Itä-Helsingin ja rantaradan välillä nopeutuisivat. Helsingillä on varaa tuhlata rahaa Keskuspuiston alitavaan bussitunneliin jossain Hakuninmaan korkeudella, mutta ei Keskuspuiston alittavaan raitiotietunneliin välillä Vallila-Pasila-Töölön tulli.

Helsingin raitiotieverkosta yleisesti voin useiden satojen penkillä kulutettujen kilometrien perusteella  todeta että on vain muutama pätkä jossa pikaraitiotietasoinen liikenne voitaisiin teoriassa toteuttaa, eli huippunopeus 60 km/h ja keskinopeus yli 30. Ne ovat Sörnäinen-Käpylä Mäkelänkatua pitkin, Meilahti-Munkkiniemi Paciuksenkatua pitkin, Meilahti-Ruskeasuo, Töölö-Kallio Helsinginkatua pitkin, ja Sörnäinen-Koskela Hämeentietä/Kustaa Vaasan katua pitkin. Valitettavasti ne kyseiset pätkät on pilattu liian tiheällä pysäkkivälillä ja liian monilla risteyksillä, varsinkin Mäkelänkatu. Helsinginkadun kapasiteettia ei hyödynnetä ollenkaan koska sitä ajaa vain yksi linja, 8 joka ei aja edes keskustaan, ja Koskelan pätkällä ei kulje ainuttakaan linjaa! Jos Hämeentie Hakaniemestä Sörnäisiin saataisiin autoista vapaaksi voitaisiin silläkin ajaa nopeammin, mutta Mannerheimintie on murheenkryyni koska autoja ei voi häätää siltä pois kuten Hämeentieltä jolla on rinnakkainen moottoritietasoinen katu korttelin päässä.

Vaikka Mannerheimintien raitioliikennettä voitaisiin tehostaa poistamalla siltä linjat 2 ja 7 niin silti ihannetapauksessasi kapasiteettin käyttö olisi tapissa koska uudet esikaupunkiradat Munkkivuoreen ja mahdollisesti Leppävaaraan ja Konalaan vaatisivat nekin omat linjansa, koska kymppiä ei kuitenkaan vietäisi pois Pikku-Huopahdelta eikä nykyisen nelosen reittiä käännettäisi pois Vanhasta Munkkinemestä. Mannerheimintien nykyisistä pysäkeistä vain osaan mahtuisi kahdesta täyspitkästä vaunusta koottu 60 m pitkä yksikkö, ja yhdellekään pysäkille ei mahtuisi kahta kahdesta vaunusta koottua yksikköä yhtä aikaa. Se että Mannerheimintiellä vaunut klimpiintyvät toistensa perään on ruuhka-aikana sääntö eikä poikkeus ja millään liikennevaloetuuksilla ei niiden kulkua sujuvoiteta, liikennevaloja ja liikennettä risteyksissä on vain liian paljon kaiken kaikkiaan. Bussikaistojen poisto ei auttaisi koska niillä alkaisivat kulkea henkilöautot (tai polkupyörät kesällä, talvella ei niillä kulkisi mikään).  En ymmärtänyt mitä edellisessä viestissä mainitsemasi 2 x 10 minuutin välein kulkevat 60 m junilla ajettavat vuorot olisivat, tarkoitatko että junat pistetään kahtia jossain haarautumiskohdassa kuten pikku-Huopalahdelle tultaessa vai mitä? En näe muuta vaihtoehtoa omalle linjaskenaariollesi jossa raitiovaunuja menee Leppävaaraan ja konalaan nykuyisten määränpäiden lisäksi, että mannerheimintietä kulkisi yhteensä 4 eri linjaa haarautuen eri kohdissa, ja jos niillä jokaisella olisi vaikka 10 minuutin vuoroväli (joka on ruuhkaliikenteesä hyvin pitkä aika) niin vaunuja kulkisi 2.5 minuutin välein eli klimppiytymistä ei voitaisi estää jos liikennevaloetuudet eivät toimi kunnolla. Ja jos vuoroväli olisi tiheämpi niin 60 m pitkät vaunuthan ajaisivat peräkanaa kuin köyhän miehen porsaat. 

Jos Mannerheimintien raitioliikennettä halutaan tosissaan nopeuttaa niin rata pitäisi kaivaa tunneliin tai laittaa kulkemaan Töölönlahden rantaa pitkin Oopperan ja Messuhallin takaa. Saksassa ja keski-Euroopassa monessa kaupungissa tärkeät raitiotielinjat kulkevat puistoja pitkin jotta saadaan esteetön kulku, miksei meillä kokeiltaisi sitä ratkaisua? mielestäni tämän foorumin raitiotien kehittäjät ampuvat vain itseään jalkaan kun pitävät ainiana mahdollisuutena raitiovaunujen ajamista kaikkien ruuhkaisimpien paikkojen läpi.


t. Rainer

----------


## aki

Rainer: Kymppiä olisi syytä jatkaa Huopalahden asemalle mahdollisimman nopeasti. Näin saataisiin Manskulta pois bussilinjat 40, 41 ja 43. Lisäksi Vihdintien raitiolinja kannattaisi rakentaa samassa yhteydessä kun Vihdintien peruskorjaus tulee eteen. Annetaan nyt tälle linjalle vaikka tunnus 11. Rata kannattaisi tehdä suoraan ainakin Malminkartanon risteykseen asti. Ruskeasuolla linja kulkisi joko suoraan Vihdintietä Manskulle tai sitten yhtyisi Korppaanmäessä kympin reitille. 
Vihdintien sillalle, Valimon aseman kohdalle pitäisi rakentaa vaihtoterminaali junaan. Vihdintien bussilinjat päättyisivät tietysti jo Malminkartanon kohdalle josta olisi nopea vaihto ratikkaan.  Vihdintiellä omalla kaistalla kulkeva ratikka olisi huomattavasti nopeampi kuin nykyisin autojonoissa seisovat bussit. 
Näin ollen Manskulle jäisivät raitiolinjat 4, 10 ja 11 kun 2 ja 7 siirtyvät Topeliuksen-Runebergin reitille. Kuten tässäkin ketjussa on jo monesti todettu, niin Manskun raitioliikenteen nopeuttamiseksi on keinoja jos niitä vaan halutaan alkaa toteuttamaan. En näe mitään syytä miksei bussi+ratikka-liityntä voisi toimia kun radat, vaihtoterminaalit ja liikenne-etuudet suunnitellaan toimiviksi. Jostain kumman syystä täällä jotkut ovat sitä mieltä että ainoastaan raskaaseen tunnelimetroon voi yhdistää liityntäliikenteen. Johan nyt tiedetään ettei länsimetro liityntälinjoineen tule lyhentämään matka-aikaa Helsinkiin. Päinvastoin useilta alueilta se jopa pitenee.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nakkiputka hyvä, aika ei riitä kaikkiin viesteihin vastaamiseen, Anteron ja sinun viestisi tästä aijheesta muistuttavat hyvin paljon toisiaan ja olen pyrkinyt tässä pisara-asiassa vastata Anterolle joka lienee arvovaltaisin Pisaran ja muiden maanalaisten ratojen vastustaja tällä foorumilla. Sellaisille kirjoittajille jotka eivät edes asu pk-seudulla ja kuvittelevat tietävänsä kaiken seudun joukkoliikenteestä en viitsi vastata ollenkaan kun on näistä meidän asioista kyse.


Kiitos kohteliaisuudesta, mutta muualla asuvista totean, että he näkevät Helsingin hölmöydet luultavasti paremmin kuin ne, jotka asuvat täällä eivätkä ole muuta nähneet. Jos Nakkiputkan, minun ja vielä muualla asuvan viestit muistuttavat toisiaan, se taitaa johtua siitä, että Nakkiputka ja minä olemme käyneet muualla ja nähneet, miten mahdoton onkin mahdollista.

Tietenkin muualla käydenkin voi nähdä mitä haluaa, jos on mielessä vain etsiä tukea omille ennakkoluuloille. Eihän ratikkatunneleitakaan voi keksiä, jos ei usko olevan mitään muuta kuin mitä Helsingissä on. Ratikkatunneli on ensin nähtävä muualla.

Tässä keskustelussa on kuitenkin tavattoman turhauttavaa se, että kirjoitetaan samoja asioita, joista on kirjoitettu jo aikaisemmin. Nakkiputka on jaksanut jopa kaivaa ja linkata muutamia aiempia keskusteluita. Turhauttavaa on myös se, että palataan samoihin väitteisiin, jotka muutama viesti tai sivu aiemmin on kiistattomasti tyrmätty. Ylipäätään on satoja tai tuhansia viestejä pyöritelty omissa ketjuissaankin sekä Mannerheimintietä että Pisaraa. Ja sitten sama väittely aloitetaan tässä uudelleen. 

Raitioliikenteen kehittämissuunnitelma ei ole Mannerheimintie eikä Pisara, vaikka ne liittyvätkin kehittämisuunnitelmaan, kun kaikki kolme ovat osa seudun liikennejärjestelmää. Pisarasta voi sanoa, että sillä ei ole todellisuudessa vaikutusta raitioliikenteeseen. Yksi uusi tunneliasema satojen ratikkapysäkkien keskelle ei oikeasti muuta juuri mitään. Sen osoittavat myös Pisarasta tehdyt vaikutusarviot. Ja käytännössä: Edes monta metroasemaa Hämeentien suunnassa ei ole tehnyt ratikoita tarpeettomiksi.

Raitioliikenteen voi tietenkin teknisesti siirtää tunneleihin, kuten tehtiin 1900-luvun alussa Pariisissa. Sielläkään ei kuitenkaan poistunut pintaliikenne, vaan raideliikenteen sijaan pintaliikenne siirtyi kumipyörille. Siitäkin huolimatta, että Pariisin metroratikkaverkon pysäkkitiehys on erittäin hyvä. Mutta kuten Pariisissa, jos säilytetään tunneliin siirrettyjen ratikoiden palvelutaso pysäkkitiheytenä samana kuin oli pinnalla, mitä voitetaan? Joukkoliikenne muuttuu paljon kalliimmaksi kuin ennen, mutta palvelutaso on suunnilleen sama, paitsi mitä heikkeni pysäkkien saavutettavuuden huononemisen vuoksi. Tärkein saavutus on tehdä lisää tilaa muulle katuliikenteelle. Ja nykyään se tarkoittaa autoja ja mitä hyvänsä muuta tehottomampaa katutilan käyttöä kuin raitiotiet.

Vuosikymmenten myötä Pariisissa tunneleiden ja ilmaratojen raitiojunat kuitenkin pitenivät. Suosituimmilla linjoilla tuli tekninen kapasiteetti vastaan 1900-luvun puolivälissä, ja pienenä parannuksena otettiin käyttöön kumipyörät vuorovälin tihentämiseksi. Ajettiin siis niin pitkin junin, ettei se olisi katuverkossa onnistunut, mutta ei niin lyhyin vuorovälein kuin esim. bussit katuverkossa ajavat, koska tunneleissa ja halutulla nopeustasolla ei vaan onnistu yli 40 vuoroa tunnissa.

Tarvitaanko siis Helsingissä tunneliratikoita ja sitä kehitystä, jonka Pariisi on käynyt? Ei tarvita. Helsinki ei ole 7 miljoonan asukkaan metropoli niin pienellä alueella kuin Pariisi. Eikä täällä ole Pariisin maankäytön tehokkuutta kuin kantakaupungin ytimessä, kun Pariisissa sitä on kymmeniä neliökilometrejä. Katutason ratikkaliikenteellä voidaan hoitaa nyt ja ikuisesti tällaisen Helsingin seudun kaikki henkilöliikenne, mutta ei tarvitse hoitaa kaikkea, kun muitakin liikennemuotoja on.

Kuten Vesa kirjoitti, ei tarvita edes 1,5 minuutin vuoroväliä katuratikoille. Alle senkin päästään, jos halutaan, kunhan ei päästetä autoilijoita sotkemaan liikennettä. Mutta se onkin Helsingin liikennesuunnittelun ongelma.

Autoilu ei ole tekninen eikä taloudellinen ongelma, se on ainoastaan asenneongelma. Kaupunki ei tarvitse toimiakseen autoilua, mutta autoilulla voidaan tukahduttaa ja vakavasti häiritä kaupungin toimintaa. Kuten sijoittamalla marginaalista ihmismäärää varten pysäköintilaitoksen ajoramppi aivan kaupungin ytimeen, Kolmen sepän aukiolle. Paikkaan, josta autoilu olisi pitänyt poistaa jo vuosikymmenet sitten.

Ihmiset eivät siirry lisäämään kantakaupungin autoilua, tehtiin heidän joukkoliikenteellensä sitten miten typeriä ratkaisuja hyvänsä. Espoolaisten joukkoliikenteen hidastaminen metrolla tai tässä keskustelussa spekuloidut bussiliitynnän lisäämiset eivät lisää kantakaupunkiin tulevaa autoilua, koska kasvulle ei ole tilaa. Tyhmät järjestelyt ainoastaan heikentävät liikennejärjestelmän palvelutasoa ja kantakaupungin houkuttelevuutta. Ne suosivat ja tukevat kaupunkirakenteen hajautumista ja estävät sisäänpäin kasvamista.

Taloudellisessa mielessä rahan tuhlaaminen tarpeettomiin tunneleihin on joukkoliikenteen kehittämisen kaikkein suurin este. Kun kaikki rahat menevät vuosikymmenet muutamaan tunnelikilometriin ja pariin asemaan, ei tapahdu mitään kehitystä ja edistystä, jotka merkitsevät liikennejärjestelmän palvelutason paranemista. Näin on meillä mennyt viimeiset 50 vuotta, joten on riittävän vankka näyttö ja kokemus, mitä tunnelipolitiikasta seuraa.

Eikä sitä näyttöä tarvitse mennä etsimään muualta.

Antero

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Sellaisille kirjoittajille jotka eivät edes asu pk-seudulla ja kuvittelevat tietävänsä kaiken seudun joukkoliikenteestä en viitsi vastata ollenkaan kun on näistä meidän asioista kyse.


Katsoin pari sivua ketjua taakse päin enkä nähnyt kuin pari, jotka ovat ilmoittaneet sijainnikseen vain Helsingin. Kahdella ei ollut mitään paikkakuntaa, yhdellä Kauniainen, itselläni Tukholma ja sinulla kotipaikkakuntana Espoo.

Pari kertaa aiemmin on nykyinen asuinkaupunkini tullut esiin ja olen siloin(kin) todennut, että Helsingissä olen asunut 26 vuotta, ja että käyn siellä säännöllisesti, sillä vanhempani, sisarukseni ja valtaosa ystävistäni asuu siellä.
Ja sen verran voin vielä kertoa, että noiden 26 vuoden aikana olin kausittain varsinainen joukkoliikenteen hardcore-käyttäjä, ihan harrastelijamielessä. Käytännössä jokainen linja on tullut ajettua päästä päähän - ei pelkästään Helsingissä vaan myös muualla pääkaupunkiseudulla. Kaikkia vuoden 2006 jälkeen tulleita linjoja, esim. suurinta osaa Itä-Helsingin uuden liitosalueen linjoista, en ole vielä ehtinyt ajaa läpi, joskin seutu on aikoinaan autolla ja kävellen koluttu.

Voisin itsekin ilmoittaa, että en vastaa jollekin henkilölle, koska pidän väitettä kuvitelmana ja väitän, että tällä ei ole asiasta mitään tietoa. Esimerkiksi silloin, jos asuu Espoossa eikä kotilinja ole Helsingissä. Tai silloin, jos ei ole koskaan asunut kantakaupungissa, sillä siellä minä olen luultavasti asunut kauemmin kuin valtaosa foorumin pääkaupunkiseutulaisista.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kiitos kohteliaisuudesta, mutta muualla asuvista totean, että he näkevät Helsingin hölmöydet luultavasti paremmin kuin ne, jotka asuvat täällä eivätkä ole muuta nähneet. Jos Nakkiputkan, minun ja vielä muualla asuvan viestit muistuttavat toisiaan, se taitaa johtua siitä, että Nakkiputka ja minä olemme käyneet muualla ja nähneet, miten mahdoton onkin mahdollista.
> 
> Tietenkin muualla käydenkin voi nähdä mitä haluaa, jos on mielessä vain etsiä tukea omille ennakkoluuloille. Eihän ratikkatunneleitakaan voi keksiä, jos ei usko olevan mitään muuta kuin mitä Helsingissä on. Ratikkatunneli on ensin nähtävä muualla.


Olen nähnyt ratikka - esimetrotunneleita saksalaisissa Stadtbahn-kaupungeissa sekä Brysselissä ja Wienissä ja Oslossa. Valitettavasti en perheellisenä pääse matkustamaan niin usein kuin jotkut toiset vaan muiden kaupunkien osalta tietoni esimetroista ja muista järjestelmistä perustuu netistä ja kirjoista saatavaan tietoon. En tarkoita sitä että se on ainoa vaihtoehto, mutta etelä-pohjoissuuntaisen raitioliikenteen tehostamiseksi se on varteenotettava ratkaisu jos sattuisi niin huonosti käymään että pisara-rataa ei rakenneta pitkään aikaan. Mutta esitin kanssa vaihtoehdoksi eristetyn raitiotien rakentamista Hesperian puistoa pitkin.  




> Tässä keskustelussa on kuitenkin tavattoman turhauttavaa se, että kirjoitetaan samoja asioita, joista on kirjoitettu jo aikaisemmin. Nakkiputka on jaksanut jopa kaivaa ja linkata muutamia aiempia keskusteluita. Turhauttavaa on myös se, että palataan samoihin väitteisiin, jotka muutama viesti tai sivu aiemmin on kiistattomasti tyrmätty. Ylipäätään on satoja tai tuhansia viestejä pyöritelty omissa ketjuissaankin sekä Mannerheimintietä että Pisaraa. Ja sitten sama väittely aloitetaan tässä uudelleen.


Pisara on olennainen osa Helsingin seudun joukkoliikenteen kehittämistä ja sen toteuttamisen tärkeydestä ollaan yksimielisiä aika pitkälti. Sen vaikutus tulee olemaan samaa luokkaa kuin aikoinaan metron. Siinä olet varmaan oikeassa että se ei vähennä autoilua mutta se vahvistaa mahdollisuuksia metropolin kasvulle sekä taloudellisessa että konkreettisessa mielessä.




> Raitioliikenteen kehittämissuunnitelma ei ole Mannerheimintie eikä Pisara, vaikka ne liittyvätkin kehittämisuunnitelmaan, kun kaikki kolme ovat osa seudun liikennejärjestelmää. Pisarasta voi sanoa, että sillä ei ole todellisuudessa vaikutusta raitioliikenteeseen. Yksi uusi tunneliasema satojen ratikkapysäkkien keskelle ei oikeasti muuta juuri mitään. Sen osoittavat myös Pisarasta tehdyt vaikutusarviot. Ja käytännössä: Edes monta metroasemaa Hämeentien suunnassa ei ole tehnyt ratikoita tarpeettomiksi.


Kirjoitin edellisessä viestissäni missä on mahdollista toteuttaa pikaraitiotie joka olisi kilpailukykyinen vaihtoehto  metrolle, ja paikkoja ei ole monia, ja nekin on pilattu liian tiheällä pysäkkivälillä tai muuten epäedullisilla järjestelyillä. Kuvittelisin että ainakin teidänkin mielestä pikaraitiotien aikaansaaminen olisi kuitenkin aika korkealla prioriteetilla, muuten meillä on pelkästään hidasraitioteitä, vai ovatko prioriteetit vaihtuneet että pikaraitioteitä ei enää tarvita Helsingissä missään? Ainakin kaupungin päättäjien mielestä tuntuu mahdollisesti rakennettava Jokeri olemaan ainoa.




> Tarvitaanko siis Helsingissä tunneliratikoita ja sitä kehitystä, jonka Pariisi on käynyt? Ei tarvita. Helsinki ei ole 7 miljoonan asukkaan metropoli niin pienellä alueella kuin Pariisi. Eikä täällä ole Pariisin maankäytön tehokkuutta kuin kantakaupungin ytimessä, kun Pariisissa sitä on kymmeniä neliökilometrejä. Katutason ratikkaliikenteellä voidaan hoitaa nyt ja ikuisesti tällaisen Helsingin seudun kaikki henkilöliikenne, mutta ei tarvitse hoitaa kaikkea, kun muitakin liikennemuotoja on.


En minäkään näe Pariisia esikuvana Helsingille vaan pohjoismaisia ja saksankielisen alueen noin yhden miljoonan asukkaan kaupunkeja. Joidenkin mielestä ne ovat aika tylsiä, "keskiluokkaisia" esimerkkejä mutta ne toimivat. 

Maailmassa on Helsinkiäkin reilusti isompia kaupunkeja ilman minkäänlaista metroa mutta ne sijaitsevat etupäässä kehitysmaissa, entisessä Neuvostoliitossa sekä Yhdysvalloissa. Kysymys ei ole siitä että pärjääkö yli miljoonan asukkaan metropolialue ilman metro- tai raskaan raideliikenteen verkkoa vai ei, vaan onko siinä viihtyisää asua jos sellasta ei olisi, ja oma käsitykseni on että ei ole viihtyisää. Sellainen ratkaisu että joukkoliikenne hoidetaan vain muun liikenteen seassa johtaa siihen että autottomat ihmiset jäävät heittopusseiksi ja heidän elinpiirinsä rajoittuu omaan asuinkaupunginosaan tai lähiöön ja syntyy ghettoutumista ja kaupunginosien eriarvoistumista. 




> Autoilu ei ole tekninen eikä taloudellinen ongelma, se on ainoastaan asenneongelma. Kaupunki ei tarvitse toimiakseen autoilua, mutta autoilulla voidaan tukahduttaa ja vakavasti häiritä kaupungin toimintaa. Kuten sijoittamalla marginaalista ihmismäärää varten pysäköintilaitoksen ajoramppi aivan kaupungin ytimeen, Kolmen sepän aukiolle. Paikkaan, josta autoilu olisi pitänyt poistaa jo vuosikymmenet sitten.
> 
> Ihmiset eivät siirry lisäämään kantakaupungin autoilua, tehtiin heidän joukkoliikenteellensä sitten miten typeriä ratkaisuja hyvänsä. Espoolaisten joukkoliikenteen hidastaminen metrolla tai tässä keskustelussa spekuloidut bussiliitynnän lisäämiset eivät lisää kantakaupunkiin tulevaa autoilua, koska kasvulle ei ole tilaa. Tyhmät järjestelyt ainoastaan heikentävät liikennejärjestelmän palvelutasoa ja kantakaupungin houkuttelevuutta. Ne suosivat ja tukevat kaupunkirakenteen hajautumista ja estävät sisäänpäin kasvamista.


Kantakaupungin houkuttelevuus ei lisäänny sillä että kielletään autoilu. Auton paikka kehittyneessä kaupunkikeskustassa on nimenomaan pysäköintilaitoksessa eikä jalkakäytävällä. Mutta on oltava vaihtoehtoisa nopeita tapoja liikkua autoilun sijaan.




> Taloudellisessa mielessä rahan tuhlaaminen tarpeettomiin tunneleihin on joukkoliikenteen kehittämisen kaikkein suurin este. Kun kaikki rahat menevät vuosikymmenet muutamaan tunnelikilometriin ja pariin asemaan, ei tapahdu mitään kehitystä ja edistystä, jotka merkitsevät liikennejärjestelmän palvelutason paranemista. Näin on meillä mennyt viimeiset 50 vuotta, joten on riittävän vankka näyttö ja kokemus, mitä tunnelipolitiikasta seuraa.
> 
> Eikä sitä näyttöä tarvitse mennä etsimään muualta.


Olen päinvastaista mieltä: Helsingin seudun joukkoliikenteen taso on parantunut viimeisten 30 vuoden aikana merkittävästi. 






> Rainer: Kymppiä olisi syytä jatkaa Huopalahden asemalle mahdollisimman nopeasti. Näin saataisiin Manskulta pois bussilinjat 40, 41 ja 43. Lisäksi Vihdintien raitiolinja kannattaisi rakentaa samassa yhteydessä kun Vihdintien peruskorjaus tulee eteen. Annetaan nyt tälle linjalle vaikka tunnus 11. Rata kannattaisi tehdä suoraan ainakin Malminkartanon risteykseen asti. Ruskeasuolla linja kulkisi joko suoraan Vihdintietä Manskulle tai sitten yhtyisi Korppaanmäessä kympin reitille. 
> Vihdintien sillalle, Valimon aseman kohdalle pitäisi rakentaa vaihtoterminaali junaan. Vihdintien bussilinjat päättyisivät tietysti jo Malminkartanon kohdalle josta olisi nopea vaihto ratikkaan.  Vihdintiellä omalla kaistalla kulkeva ratikka olisi huomattavasti nopeampi kuin nykyisin autojonoissa seisovat bussit. 
> Näin ollen Manskulle jäisivät raitiolinjat 4, 10 ja 11 kun 2 ja 7 siirtyvät Topeliuksen-Runebergin reitille. Kuten tässäkin ketjussa on jo monesti todettu, niin Manskun raitioliikenteen nopeuttamiseksi on keinoja jos niitä vaan halutaan alkaa toteuttamaan. En näe mitään syytä miksei bussi+ratikka-liityntä voisi toimia kun radat, vaihtoterminaalit ja liikenne-etuudet suunnitellaan toimiviksi. Jostain kumman syystä täällä jotkut ovat sitä mieltä että ainoastaan raskaaseen tunnelimetroon voi yhdistää liityntäliikenteen. Johan nyt tiedetään ettei länsimetro liityntälinjoineen tule lyhentämään matka-aikaa Helsinkiin. Päinvastoin useilta alueilta se jopa pitenee.


Nämä ovat varmaan ihan hyviä vaihtoehtoja Helsingin sisäiselle bussiliikenteelle, etenkin toivoisin kympin jatkamista edes Haagoihin, mutta en ole nähnyt minkäänlaista virallista suunnitelmaan sellaisen toteuttamiseksi. Toivotaan että edes Jokerin toteuttamisen myötä saataisiin ratikkayhteys jokerin ja kantakaupungin väliiin. kauempaa Vantaalta ja Espoosta tai Nurmijärveltä ym tulevaa bussiliikennettä ehdottamasi ratkaisu ei valitettavasti korvaa. Sitä pystyy korvaamaan vain liityntä junaan jos junalla pääsisi suoraan muuallekin kuin Töölönlahdelle. 

Kysymys ei ole vain matka ajan kokonaispituudesta vaan myös siitä saako matkustaa istuen vai seisten suurimman osan matkasta. 

t. Rainer

----------


## sub

Siihen nähden kuinka hajanainen ja vähäväkinen pk-seutu on, raskasraiteita on viime aikoina rakennettu/sovittu rakennettavan uskomattomia määriä. Tässä tilanteessa on vaikea nähdä että kevyellä raideliikenteellä olisi lähitulevaisuudessa kummoisiakaan kehittymismahdollisuuksia. Näitä miljardi-investointeja on käytännössä tuettava sillä, että ihmisiä kuskataan pitkien matkojen päästä liityntäliikentellä asemille. Seudun hajanaiseen yhdyskuntarakenteeseen huomattavasti paremmin sopivan kevyen raideliikenteen kehittäminen ei ole mahdollista, koska se asettaisi nämä viimeaikaiset järjettömän hintaiset raskasraidehankkeet aivan naurettavaan valoon.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Katsoin pari sivua ketjua taakse päin enkä nähnyt kuin pari, jotka ovat ilmoittaneet sijainnikseen vain Helsingin. Kahdella ei ollut mitään paikkakuntaa, yhdellä Kauniainen, itselläni Tukholma ja sinulla kotipaikkakuntana Espoo.
> 
> Pari kertaa aiemmin on nykyinen asuinkaupunkini tullut esiin ja olen siloin(kin) todennut, että Helsingissä olen asunut 26 vuotta, ja että käyn siellä säännöllisesti, sillä vanhempani, sisarukseni ja valtaosa ystävistäni asuu siellä.
> Ja sen verran voin vielä kertoa, että noiden 26 vuoden aikana olin kausittain varsinainen joukkoliikenteen hardcore-käyttäjä, ihan harrastelijamielessä. Käytännössä jokainen linja on tullut ajettua päästä päähän - ei pelkästään Helsingissä vaan myös muualla pääkaupunkiseudulla. Kaikkia vuoden 2006 jälkeen tulleita linjoja, esim. suurinta osaa Itä-Helsingin uuden liitosalueen linjoista, en ole vielä ehtinyt ajaa läpi, joskin seutu on aikoinaan autolla ja kävellen koluttu.


Vesa hyvä. Jos minä olisin nuorempi ja sinkku saattaisin asua samassa kaupungissa kuin sinä. Mutta en ruopeaisi arvostelemaan Helsingin ja sen metropolialueen liikenneratkaisuja vaikka pitäisin niitä typerinä. Ennemmin kertoisin vaikka sitten oman kaupunkini ratkaisujen erityispiirteistä. Vaikka ainakin yksi toinen ulkosuomalainen kriittisesti suhtautuva löytyy sinun lisäksi niin suuri osa Helsingin seudun ratkaisuja arvosteleva asuu kokonaan muualla Suomessa eikä heitä Helsingin ratkaisut hirveän paljon kosketa. Aika paljon foorumista on tullut vaihtoehtoliikkeen äänitorvi, vain muutama kaupunki- ja liikennesuunnittelun ammattilainen tänne kirjoitta ja he pitävät aika matalaa profiilia eivätkä pyri tekemään joka asiasta politiikkaa, vaan heidän mielipiteitensä onkimiseksi pitää osata lukea rivien välistä.




> Voisin itsekin ilmoittaa, että en vastaa jollekin henkilölle, koska pidän väitettä kuvitelmana ja väitän, että tällä ei ole asiasta mitään tietoa. Esimerkiksi silloin, jos asuu Espoossa eikä kotilinja ole Helsingissä. Tai silloin, jos ei ole koskaan asunut kantakaupungissa, sillä siellä minä olen luultavasti asunut kauemmin kuin valtaosa foorumin pääkaupunkiseutulaisista.


Ja mistä tiedät mitä joukkoliikennelinjoja käytän eniten? Se että asun Espoossa se ei tarkoita että oleskelen siellä koko ajan. Voin paljastaa että ovat järjestyksessä : 1. Rantaradan junat, 2. Bussilinja 550 (jokeri), 3. Raitiolinjat 10 ja 4, 4. Bussit luoteis-Helsingistä keskustaan kuten 14, 39 ja 200-300-sarja, 5. Espooseen kulkevia seutu- ja sisäisiä busseja, 6. Metro ...

t. Rainer

----------


## hmikko

> Siihen nähden kuinka hajanainen ja vähäväkinen pk-seutu on, raskasraiteita on viime aikoina rakennettu/sovittu rakennettavan uskomattomia määriä. Tässä tilanteessa on vaikea nähdä että kevyellä raideliikenteellä olisi lähitulevaisuudessa kummoisiakaan kehittymismahdollisuuksia.


No uuden radan määrä ei nyt ole kovin ihmeellinen, Länsimetroa 14 km ja Kehärataa 18 km. Uudesta radasta vaan suurin osa on tunnelissa asemineen, minkä takia hintalappu on "uskomaton". Ilmeisesti toteutuvat Kivenlahti ja Pisara ovat lisää samaa. Miljardeista huolimatta esim. Espoon kaupunkiradan jatke puuttuu, samoin Viikin suunnan rata, eikä poikittaisliikenteeseen ei ole tehty käytännössä yhtään rataa, mikä olisi juurikin hajanaisuuden takia oleellista.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> No uuden radan määrä ei nyt ole kovin ihmeellinen, Länsimetroa 14 km ja Kehärataa 18 km. Uudesta radasta vaan suurin osa on tunnelissa asemineen, minkä takia hintalappu on "uskomaton". Ilmeisesti toteutuvat Kivenlahti ja Pisara ovat lisää samaa. Miljardeista huolimatta esim. Espoon kaupunkiradan jatke puuttuu, samoin Viikin suunnan rata, eikä poikittaisliikenteeseen ei ole tehty käytännössä yhtään rataa, mikä olisi juurikin hajanaisuuden takia oleellista.


Sitä mitä ihmetelen on että miksi Pisaran hinnaksi on arvioitu miljardi eli enemmmän kuin länsimetron, kehäradasta nyt puhumatta, vaikka sillä on vain 3 asemaa ja pituutta puolet näistä? Eli mikä Pisaran hintaa nostaa? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kantakaupungin houkuttelevuus ei lisäänny sillä että kielletään autoilu.


Kyllä se nimenomaan lisääntyy. Moni muuttaa kantakaupunkiin, koska siellä asuessa ei välttämättä tarvitse autoa. Suuri osa nykyisistä asukkaista ei omista autoa laisinkaan, ja osa niistäkin, jotka omistavat, saattavat siitä luopua, jos autojen väheneminen tarkoittaa parempaa joukkoliikennettä. Autoilun kieltäminen lisää viihtyisyyttä, sujuvoittaa joukko- ja kevyttä liikennettä.




> Auton paikka kehittyneessä kaupunkikeskustassa on nimenomaan pysäköintilaitoksessa eikä jalkakäytävällä.


Mutta näitä pysäköintilaitoksia ei ole, koska parkkiluolayrittäjät tietävät, etteivät ne kannata, etenkään alueilla, jotka ovat rakennettu tiiviisti ja ihmisillä on oikea mahdollisuus valita auton ja muun kulkumuodon välillä. Parkkimaksuin ei luolia rahoiteta eikä yhteiskunnan varoilla sellaisia voi rakentaa, koska niin suuri osa väestöstä ei omista autoa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:03 ----------




> Vesa hyvä. Jos minä olisin nuorempi ja sinkku saattaisin asua samassa kaupungissa kuin sinä.


Ja jos itse olisin sinkku ja lapseton, saattaisin taas asua Helsingissä. Ja olisin saattanut myös virallisesti pitää kotipaikkakuntanani Helsingin, jos siitä ei koituisi niin paljon ylimääräistä byrokratiaa, kahden maan täyttä verovelvollisuutta jne.




> Mutta en ruopeaisi arvostelemaan Helsingin ja sen metropolialueen liikenneratkaisuja vaikka pitäisin niitä typerinä.


Jos löydät ketjuja, joihin kirjoittelin vuonna 2005, huomaat, että olen suhtautunut kriittisesti silloinkin. Olinko silloin siihen sen enempää oikeutettu? En ole tällä hetkellä minkään puolueen jäsen missään maassa enkä minkään puolueen jäsenten kanssa poliittisesti tekemisissä. Yksityishenkilönä minulla on tietääkseni oikeus arvostella vaikka Rio de Janeiron joukkoliikennettä.




> Ennemmin kertoisin vaikka sitten oman kaupunkini ratkaisujen erityispiirteistä.


En voi väittää, että Tukholmakaan olisi malliesimerkki, jota Helsingin pitäisi seurata. Suhtaudun kriittisesti myös täkäläisiin ratkaisuihin. Joukkoliikennefoorumilla Tukholma ei saa niin suurta huomiota, mutta paikallisessa sosiaalisessa mediassa olen kyllä kritisoinut.




> Vaikka ainakin yksi toinen ulkosuomalainen kriittisesti suhtautuva löytyy sinun lisäksi niin suuri osa Helsingin seudun ratkaisuja arvosteleva asuu kokonaan muualla Suomessa eikä heitä Helsingin ratkaisut hirveän paljon kosketa.


Se ei muuta sitä tosiasiaa, että myös Helsingissä asuvat suhtautuvat kriittisesti. Ja sattumaa ei liene, että nämä kriittisesti suhtautuvat ovat usein alan asiantuntijoita. Tätä ketjua katsellessani en ainakaan saa sellaista käsitystä, että aivan hirveän moni olisi muualla kuin Pääkaupunkiseudulla asuvia. Muutama tamperelainen on tuttu näky Pääkaupunkiseutuakin koskevissa ketjuissa, mutta näillä kyseisillä henkilöillä on näkemyksiä, selvästi kokemusta seudun liikenteestä, ja parilla myös selvää asiantuntemusta. Olenhan itsekin kirjoitellut mm. Tampereen ja Turun ratikoita sekä yleisesti Suomen liikennehankkeita käsitteleviin ketjuihin, mutta kukaan tamperelainen, turkulainen tai vaikkapa jänkäsalolainen ei ole tullut minulle kertomaan, mitä heidän raidesuunnitelmista tiedän. Ilmeisesti muualla Suomessa ideat ovat tervetulleita, mutta Espoossa ei.




> Ja mistä tiedät mitä joukkoliikennelinjoja käytän eniten?


En tiedäkään. Enkä väittänytkään niin. Teit itse tämän päätelmän. Samoin teit päätelmän minusta kotipaikkani perusteella. Kirjoitin ainostaan, että voisin perusteettomasti vedota siihen, että toisella on kotipysäkki Espoossa. Se ei kerro vielä ihmisestä mitään, ei myöskään se, jos toinen ilmoittaa kotikaupungikseen Tukholman. Tai Wellingtonin. Tai São Paulon. Voihan se olle, että vaikkapa jollekin saksalaiselle harrastajalle Helsingin liikenne on paljon tutumpi kuin suurimmalle osalle helsinkiläisistä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:03 ----------




> Sitä mitä ihmetelen on että miksi Pisaran hinnaksi on arvioitu miljardi eli enemmmän kuin länsimetron, kehäradasta nyt puhumatta, vaikka sillä on vain 3 asemaa ja pituutta puolet näistä? Eli mikä Pisaran hintaa nostaa?


Ja miksi länsimetron hinnaksi arvioitiin ainakin noin puolet siitä, mitä se loppujen lopuksi tulee olemaan, vaikka pysäkkejä lyhennettiin ja mosissa ratkaisuissa tingittiin? Sen lisäksi, että länsimetrosta on otettu opiksi, hintaa nostanee moni tekijät, pitkät asemat, suorien puute, tilan puute, sijainti suoraan korttelikaupungin alla, syvyys jne. En epäile hetkeäkään etteikö viimeksi ilmoitettu hinta ole oikeampi kuin vaikkapa länsimetron vuoden 2010 arvio.

----------


## 339-DF

> Sitä mitä ihmetelen on että miksi Pisaran hinnaksi on arvioitu miljardi eli enemmmän kuin länsimetron, kehäradasta nyt puhumatta, vaikka sillä on vain 3 asemaa ja pituutta puolet näistä? Eli mikä Pisaran hintaa nostaa?


Rehellisempi kustannuslaskenta ja suuret, pitkät asemahallit.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Rehellisempi kustannuslaskenta ja suuret, pitkät asemahallit.


Eikö kehäradalla sitten ole yhtä pitkiä asemahalleja?

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

Tästä "asianosaisuudesta" syntyi mielenkiintoinen, ehkä omankin topikkinsa arvoinen keskustelu. Jokainen meistä varmaan jossain vaiheessa ja jossain topikissa on ajatellut, että mikä "oikeus" tuolla on kommentoida tätä, eihän se liity sen elämään mitenkään.

Silti minusta länsimaiseen mielipiteenvapauteen kuuluu se, että ihan kaikilla on oikeus kertoa mielipiteensä Helsingin seudun joukkoliikenteestä. Vastaavasti samalla tavalla meillä kaikilla on oikeus jättää se mielipide huomiotta ja myös oikeus kertoa, että teemme näin.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Jos modea kiinnostaa, niin toki voi siirtää kotipaikkaa koskevat keskustelut omaan ketjuunsa.




> Jokainen meistä varmaan jossain vaiheessa ja jossain topikissa on ajatellut, että mikä "oikeus" tuolla on kommentoida tätä, eihän se liity sen elämään mitenkään.


Ja sitten jossain vaiheessa pitää alkaa skannaamaan passeja tai kaivella vanhat koulutodistukset esiin, että voi todistaa, missä on syntynyt tai asunut. Muuten dissataan ja tällä tavalla tukahdutetaan keskustelua.




> Vastaavasti samalla tavalla meillä kaikilla on oikeus jättää se mielipide huomiotta ja myös oikeus kertoa, että teemme näin.


On, samoin voimme jättää kotipaikan ilmottamatta, jotta toiset eivät tee omia johtopäätöksiään. Kotipaikka kuitenkin saattaa kertoa näkemyserosta, niin hyvässä kuin pahassakin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kyllä se nimenomaan lisääntyy. Moni muuttaa kantakaupunkiin, koska siellä asuessa ei välttämättä tarvitse autoa. Suuri osa nykyisistä asukkaista ei omista autoa laisinkaan, ja osa niistäkin, jotka omistavat, saattavat siitä luopua, jos autojen väheneminen tarkoittaa parempaa joukkoliikennettä. Autoilun kieltäminen lisää viihtyisyyttä, sujuvoittaa joukko- ja kevyttä liikennettä.


Autoilua ei voi kieltää mutta sitä voisi rajoittaa esim ruuhkamaksuin tai korottamalla asukaspysäköinnin hintaa mutta esteenä ovat asukkaiden asenteet, osittain mmyös byrokratialla joka mmäärää autopaikkanormit. Vieraspaikkakuntalaisten autot kuuluvat kyllä maksullisiin paikkoihin /laitoksiin ja kyllä rahoitus löytyy jos keinoja etsii.




> En voi väittää, että Tukholmakaan olisi malliesimerkki, jota Helsingin pitäisi seurata. Suhtaudun kriittisesti myös täkäläisiin ratkaisuihin. Joukkoliikennefoorumilla Tukholma ei saa niin suurta huomiota, mutta paikallisessa sosiaalisessa mediassa olen kyllä kritisoinut.


No se on hyvä se! Missä foorumeissa? Mikä Tukholman hankkeista on kaikkein pahin moka mielestäsi? Citybanan? Metron uudet laajennukset? 
Itse kehtaan tällä foorumilla väittää että Tukholman keskustan uudella raitiotiellä on lähinnä vain viihde- ja matkailuarvoa mutta arvo sekin on. 




> Se ei muuta sitä tosiasiaa, että myös Helsingissä asuvat suhtautuvat kriittisesti. Ja sattumaa ei liene, että nämä kriittisesti suhtautuvat ovat usein alan asiantuntijoita. Tätä ketjua katsellessani en ainakaan saa sellaista käsitystä, että aivan hirveän moni olisi muualla kuin Pääkaupunkiseudulla asuvia. Muutama tamperelainen on tuttu näky Pääkaupunkiseutuakin koskevissa ketjuissa, mutta näillä kyseisillä henkilöillä on näkemyksiä, selvästi kokemusta seudun liikenteestä, ja parilla myös selvää asiantuntemusta. Olenhan itsekin kirjoitellut mm. Tampereen ja Turun ratikoita sekä yleisesti Suomen liikennehankkeita käsitteleviin ketjuihin, mutta kukaan tamperelainen, turkulainen tai vaikkapa jänkäsalolainen ei ole tullut minulle kertomaan, mitä heidän raidesuunnitelmista tiedän. Ilmeisesti muualla Suomessa ideat ovat tervetulleita, mutta Espoossa ei.


Huomasin itse aikoinaan kun kirjoitin omia mielipiteitäni Tampereen hankkeista että sikäläiset eivät pitäneet ideoistani. Turkulaiset ottivat myönteisemmin vastaan. Joka tapauksessa en viitsi täällä kommentoida enää juuri lainkaan muiden suomalaisten kaupunkien suunnitelmista.  Rautatieliikenteen kohdalla pysyttelen kaukoliikenteessä kun kommentoin pk-seudun ulkopuolista toimintaa. 




> En tiedäkään. Enkä väittänytkään niin. Teit itse tämän päätelmän. Samoin teit päätelmän minusta kotipaikkani perusteella. Kirjoitin ainostaan, että voisin perusteettomasti vedota siihen, että toisella on kotipysäkki Espoossa. Se ei kerro vielä ihmisestä mitään, ei myöskään se, jos toinen ilmoittaa kotikaupungikseen Tukholman. Tai Wellingtonin. Tai São Paulon. Voihan se olle, että vaikkapa jollekin saksalaiselle harrastajalle Helsingin liikenne on paljon tutumpi kuin suurimmalle osalle helsinkiläisistä.


Varmasti jos saksalainen harrastaja asuu Helsingissä. Täällä kaikki ei ole enää samanlaista kuin v 2005 vaan asiat muuttuvat.




> Ja miksi länsimetron hinnaksi arvioitiin ainakin noin puolet siitä, mitä se loppujen lopuksi tulee olemaan, vaikka pysäkkejä lyhennettiin ja mosissa ratkaisuissa tingittiin? Sen lisäksi, että länsimetrosta on otettu opiksi, hintaa nostanee moni tekijät, pitkät asemat, suorien puute, tilan puute, sijainti suoraan korttelikaupungin alla, syvyys jne. En epäile hetkeäkään etteikö viimeksi ilmoitettu hinta ole oikeampi kuin vaikkapa länsimetron vuoden 2010 arvio.


Länsimetron hinta-arvio päätöstä tehtäessä v 2006 oli 600-700 milliä eikä se "452" joka oli 2000-luvun alussa arvioitu. Pysäkkien laitureita  lyhennettiin lähinnä Otaniemen mutkan johdosta mutta kokonaiset 2 pysäkkiä päätettiin rakentaa lisää, ja automatisointi ja sen vaatimmat järjestelyt tulivat yllätyksenä. Sitä ihmmettelen että miksi Pisara on niin paljon kalliimpi kuin kehärata vaikka tekniset ratkaisut ovat aika lailla samat. Jos Pisara sisältää liiketiloja tai suoria kävelytunneleita keskustan suuriin tavaratalolhin tms niin silloin näiden kiinteistönomistajien kuuluisi myös osallistua ylimmääräisiin kuluihin. 

Olisi kiinnostava tietää paljonko ns laajennettu 70-luvulla suunnitellun U-metron linjaa noudattava Pisara n 6 asemalla tulisi maksamaan enemmän kuin nyt ehdotettu suppea jolla on jyrkkiä kaarteita jotka vaikeuttavat rakentamista? Eli sellainen joka alkaisi lännessä Huopalahden asemalta, laskeutuisi maan alle Ruskeasuolla ja kulkisi Meilahden, Töölön ja Kampin kautta Esplanadin korkeudellle asti ja kaartaisi sieltä Hakaniemen kautta Pasilaan? Osaako kukaan arvioida? Jos hintaero on enintään 500 milliä niin ehdottommasti kannattaa rakentaa laajempi.

t. Rainer

----------


## Nrg

Sananvapauden luulisi olevan itsestäänselvyys, mutta aina voi iloisesti yllättyä, että näissäkin asioissa on mielipide-eroja. Kuitenkin haluaisin huomauttaa, että vaikka Rainer haluaisikin pitää länsimetro- ja pisarakeskustelut mielellään vain samaa mieltä olevien pääkaupunkiseutulaisten kesken, on omasta mielestäni jokaisella Suomen kansalaisella oikeus, tai olisi jopa suotavaa, ottaa näihin hankkeisiin kantaa. Sen verran niihin upotetaan kuitenkin valtion, eli kaikkien suomalaisten rahaa.

Olisiko aika lopettaa 'sä et saa puhuu ku et kuulu tänne' -tyyppiset päiväkotiargumentointivirheet ja keskittyä asiakeskusteluun? Keskustelu vajoaa pahaa vauhtia paitsi kohti off-topicia, myös erittäin huonoa tasoa.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Sitä mitä ihmetelen on että miksi Pisaran hinnaksi on arvioitu miljardi eli enemmmän kuin länsimetron, kehäradasta nyt puhumatta, vaikka sillä on vain 3 asemaa ja pituutta puolet näistä? Eli mikä Pisaran hintaa nostaa?


Yksi selvä syy on syvyys, johon Pisara menisi keskustan kohdalla, selvästi metron alapuolelle. Tämä tekee Rautatieaseman asemasta hyvin kalliin, kun liukuportaiden pituus kasvaa. Suunnitelma sisältää myös paljon maanalaisia yhteyksiä mm. metroon. Muistan kuulleeni arvion, että Pisaran hinnasta saisi aika paljon pois, jos keskustatunnelin varauksesta voitaisiin luopua ja rakentaa Pisaran asema suoraan päärautatieaseman alle paljon lähemmäksi pintaa, jolloin myös erilliset maanalaiset yhdyskäytävätkin olisivat tarpeettomia. Sijainti lähempänä maanpintaa lyhtentäisi myös kävelyaikaa asemalta kaupunkiin niin paljon, että rautatieaseman alta pääsisi yhtä nopeasti Stockalle kuin suunnitellultakin asemalta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Yksi selvä syy on syvyys, johon Pisara menisi keskustan kohdalla, selvästi metron alapuolelle. Tämä tekee Rautatieaseman asemasta hyvin kalliin, kun liukuportaiden pituus kasvaa. Suunnitelma sisältää myös paljon maanalaisia yhteyksiä mm. metroon. Muistan kuulleeni arvion, että Pisaran hinnasta saisi aika paljon pois, jos keskustatunnelin varauksesta voitaisiin luopua ja rakentaa Pisaran asema suoraan päärautatieaseman alle paljon lähemmäksi pintaa, jolloin myös erilliset maanalaiset yhdyskäytävätkin olisivat tarpeettomia. Sijainti lähempänä maanpintaa lyhtentäisi myös kävelyaikaa asemalta kaupunkiin niin paljon, että rautatieaseman alta pääsisi yhtä nopeasti Stockalle kuin suunnitellultakin asemalta.


Ai keskustatunneliko kummittelee? Olisiko sillä vaikutusta jos rakennettaisiin "laajennettu pisara" jonka asemat keskustassa olisivat Kamppi ja Esplanadi (n 90 asteen kulmassa toisiinsa nähden)?





> Sananvapauden luulisi olevan itsestäänselvyys, mutta aina voi iloisesti yllättyä, että näissäkin asioissa on mielipide-eroja. Kuitenkin haluaisin huomauttaa, että vaikka Rainer haluaisikin pitää länsimetro- ja pisarakeskustelut mielellään vain samaa mieltä olevien pääkaupunkiseutulaisten kesken, on omasta mielestäni jokaisella Suomen kansalaisella oikeus, tai olisi jopa suotavaa, ottaa näihin hankkeisiin kantaa. Sen verran niihin upotetaan kuitenkin valtion, eli kaikkien suomalaisten rahaa.
> 
> Olisiko aika lopettaa 'sä et saa puhuu ku et kuulu tänne' -tyyppiset päiväkotiargumentointivirheet ja keskittyä asiakeskusteluun? Keskustelu vajoaa pahaa vauhtia paitsi kohti off-topicia, myös erittäin huonoa tasoa.


Helsingin raitiovaunut  sekä lähijunat ovat minulle kuitenkin tärkeämpiä kuin mitä ne ovat tamperelaisille tai tukholmalaisille jos he eivät käy säännöllisesti Helsingissä ajamassa niillä. 

[EDIT] En tarkoita etteikö muut kuin niitä säännöllisesti käyttävät saisi kritisoida mutta paikallisila liikennehankkeilla ja miten niitä toteutetaan on enemmän vaikutuksia suoraan niitä käyttävien ihmisten elämään kuin niille jotka eivät käytä. 

Jos keskustelu koskisi esim Allegro-junia tai Suomen mahdollista Nato-jäsenyyttä niin mielipiteitä silloinkin lentelisi laidasta laitaan ja syntyisi jakolinjoja mutta ne eivät noudattaisi mitään ihmisten paikkaan sidottuja ominaisuuksia eikä muita henkilökohtaisia ominaisuuksia joita ei voi kovin helposti muuttaa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Autoilua ei voi kieltää mutta sitä voisi rajoittaa esim ruuhkamaksuin tai korottamalla asukaspysäköinnin hintaa mutta esteenä ovat asukkaiden asenteet, osittain mmyös byrokratialla joka mmäärää autopaikkanormit.


Yksi huono esimerkki Tukholmasta: ruuhkamaksut. Ruuhkia se voi olla vähentänyt, muttei suinkaan poistanut. Ja vieläkin taitaa olla se projekti tappiolla.




> No se on hyvä se! Missä foorumeissa? Mikä Tukholman hankkeista on kaikkein pahin moka mielestäsi? Citybanan? Metron uudet laajennukset? 
> Itse kehtaan tällä foorumilla väittää että Tukholman keskustan uudella raitiotiellä on lähinnä vain viihde- ja matkailuarvoa mutta arvo sekin on.


Enimmäkseen eri Facebook-ryhmissä ja -keskusteluissa.

Tämänhetkisistä projekteista Citybanan on pieni paha, ja itse päivittäin pendelöivänä toivotan tervetulleeksi sen, sillä mitään niin epäluotettavaa kulkuneuvoa täällä ei taida olla kuin Pendeltåg.

Metron uusista laajennuksista toivon, että kilometriäkään ei toteuteta. Millekään ei niistä ole tarvetta vielä vuosikymmeniin. Niille yhteyksille toki on tarvetta, mutta kaikki suunnitellut sijaitsevat alueilla, joilla on jokin toinen raideliikennejärjestelmä, jota voisi hyödyntää. Esim. uusi linja Liljeholmenista Solnaan, jonka pääsee jo nyt kiertotietä Tvärbananilla, ja joka voitaisiin hyvin toteuttaa suorana linjana vastaavalla raidevälineellä. Nackan kuntaan pääsee jo kahdesta suunnasta kevyellä raidejärjestelmällä, jotka yhdistetään lähitulevaisuudessa samaksi järjestelmäksi. Saltsjöbanan Slussenilta keskustaan ja Södermalmin halki Kungsholmenille riittäisi.

Keskustan raitiotietä ei ole vielä edes rakennettu kuin muutama sata metriä. Sehän on vain harrastajien ylläpitämä museoreitti, jonka raiteet uusittiin, ja johon tehtiin pieni jatke, ei mikään varsinainen suurhanke. Sitä ei ole vielä muuksi tarkoitettukaan kuin viihdekäyttöön ja turistien kyyditykseen. Tarkoitus on jatkaa sitä toisessa päässä Kungsholmenin Hornsbergiin ja toisessa päässä Lidingöön, jonka modernisointi on loppusuoralla, ja jolla aloitetaan liikennöinti uusilla 40-metrisillä A36-vaunuilla ensi vuoden alussa.




> Huomasin itse aikoinaan kun kirjoitin omia mielipiteitäni Tampereen hankkeista että sikäläiset eivät pitäneet ideoistani.


Ei ole minunkaan ehdotuksia mitenkään avosylein otettu aina vastaan, mutta yleensä olen saanut perustelut sille, ja jos en ole niitä perusteluja saanut, olen keskustelemalla yrittänyt ne hankkia. Ei väärässä oleminen mikään maailmanloppu ole. Eikä omat väärät käsitykset ainakaan sillä oikene, ettei osallistu keskusteluun.




> Varmasti jos saksalainen harrastaja asuu Helsingissä. Täällä kaikki ei ole enää samanlaista kuin v 2005 vaan asiat muuttuvat.


Varmasti voi muutenkin olla perillä toisen kaupungin asioista ilman siellä asumista. En todellakaan usko peruskäyttäjän tutustuvan yksityiskohtiin tekniikassa tai liikennöinnissä.

Muutosta vuodesta 2005 on tapahtunut, samoin vuodesta 2008, jolloin muutin pois Helsingistä. Näitä muutoksia on käyty näkemässä ja kokemassa.




> Länsimetron hinta-arvio päätöstä tehtäessä v 2006 oli 600-700 milliä eikä se "452" joka oli 2000-luvun alussa arvioitu.


Kiitos korjauksesta. Tuli väärä vuosiluku. 200*4* arvioitiin 452 miljoonaa. Mutta tuskin oli 2006 600-700 miljoonaa, kun oli syyskuussa 2007 530 miljoonaa.

Automaatioprojekti oli tiedossa, samoin junien lyhentäminen. Otaniemen mutka ei ollut ongelma, vaan siitä aiheutuneen pidemmän kierron summa oli ilmeisesti liikaa. Eikä kaartuva asemakaan olisi tietääkseni ollut mikän suuri ongelma. Nythän Länsimetro Oy:n säästöjen vuoksi Helsinginkin asemat lyhennetään, joka tulee sekä maksamaan rahaa että syömään kapasiteettia. HKL:n johtokunnan puheenjohtaja on jopa vitsaillut (tai ehkä olikin tosissaan), että tulevaisuudessa rakennettakoon sitten vaikka ratikka metron rinnalle.

Ne kaksi bonusasemaa taisi kuulua alkuperäisiin suunnitelmiin, ettei jopa myös alkuperäisiin hinta-arvioihin. Matka-aika -arviot tosin taidettiin laskea ilman näitä kahta asemaa. Länsimetro väitti jossain vaiheessa, että Niittykummun asema maksaisi 25-30 miljoonaa. Ei tämä vielä selitä sitä järkyttävää hinnannousua.




> Olisi kiinnostava tietää paljonko ns laajennettu 70-luvulla suunnitellun U-metron linjaa noudattava Pisara n 6 asemalla tulisi maksamaan enemmän kuin nyt ehdotettu suppea jolla on jyrkkiä kaarteita jotka vaikeuttavat rakentamista?


Tämä kiinnostaisi varmasti meistä aika montaa. Mini-Pisara on hyötyihin nähden tolkuttoman kallis ja se hinta saattaa koitua jopa Pisaraa toivovien takaiskuksi. Toinen vaihtoehto olisi rakentaa Pisara jaksoissa, ensin Hakaniemeen ja/tai Oopperalle, josta sitten jatkaa keskustaan, ja laskea näille erilliset hinnat. Kokonaishintaanhan se ei vaikuta, jos projektit pidetään yllä keskeytyksittä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämänhetkisistä projekteista Citybanan on pieni paha, ja itse päivittäin pendelöivänä toivotan tervetulleeksi sen, sillä mitään niin epäluotettavaa kulkuneuvoa täällä ei taida olla kuin Pendeltåg.


Mun mielestäni Citybanan on aika lailla Tukholman versio Pisarasta. Pendeltåg on epäluotettava siksi että kaukojunat syövät sen kapasiteettia Tukholman päärautatieasemalla ja etelään johtavalla radalla. Helsingissä kaukojunat ja saattoliikenne Ilmalaan syövät lähijunien kapasiteettia Linnunlaulun vaihdekujissa. Talvisaikaan lumipyryt aiheuttavat ongelmia ja suoranaisia katkoksia  junaliikenteelle juuri Linnunlaulussa joka muodostaa jonkinlaisen mikroilmaston jossa pakkautuva lumi tekee veihteet toimintakyvyttömiksi alta aikayksikön. Kummassakaan kaupungissa lisäraiteita ei voi rakentaa järkevällä tavalla. Citybananissa on 2 asemaa eli 1 vähemmän kuin Pisarassa. Mutta Tukholman kaupunki, Maakäräjät ja Ruotsin valtio on päättänyt rakentaa miljardeja maksavan Citybananiin koska katsotaan sen olevan tulevaisuudelle hyödyksi. 




> Varmasti voi muutenkin olla perillä toisen kaupungin asioista ilman siellä asumista. En todellakaan usko peruskäyttäjän tutustuvan yksityiskohtiin tekniikassa tai liikennöinnissä.


Vaikka tunnen Tukholman T-bananin tekniikkaa ja rakentamishistoriaa jonkin verran niin en ole perillä Tukholman maantieteestä niin paljon että voisin arvioida kaikkien hankkeiden mielekkyyttä. Olen vain ihmetellyt niiden laajuutta. Tällä foorumilla kirjoittaa aika paljon tekniikkafriikkejä ja vähemmän peruskäyttäjiä. Oikeastaan muistan että yksi satunnaisesti kirjoittava naishenkilö Espoosta olisi harvoja peruskäyttäjiä täällä. Kuitenkin tekniikkafriikkien "asiantuntemus" perustuu enemmän omakohtaisiin matkustuskokemuksiin eikä ammattiosaamiseen. Olen pannut merkille että täällä kirjoittavat myös jotkut raitiovaunun, bussin, metron tai vetureita ammatikseen kuljettavat mutta monet heistä tuovat turhan vaatimattomasti esille oman erikoisosaamisensa. Olisiko idea jos kirjoittajien henkilötietokentissä olisi myös mahdollisuus kertoa ammatitinsa tai erikoisosaamisesta?




> Automaatioprojekti oli tiedossa, samoin junien lyhentäminen. Otaniemen mutka ei ollut ongelma, vaan siitä aiheutuneen pidemmän kierron summa oli ilmeisesti liikaa. Eikä kaartuva asemakaan olisi tietääkseni ollut mikän suuri ongelma. Nythän Länsimetro Oy:n säästöjen vuoksi Helsinginkin asemat lyhennetään, joka tulee sekä maksamaan rahaa että syömään kapasiteettia. HKL:n johtokunnan puheenjohtaja on jopa vitsaillut (tai ehkä olikin tosissaan), että tulevaisuudessa rakennettakoon sitten vaikka ratikka metron rinnalle.
> Ne kaksi bonusasemaa taisi kuulua alkuperäisiin suunnitelmiin, ettei jopa myös alkuperäisiin hinta-arvioihin. Matka-aika -arviot tosin taidettiin laskea ilman näitä kahta asemaa. Länsimetro väitti jossain vaiheessa, että Niittykummun asema maksaisi 25-30 miljoonaa. Ei tämä vielä selitä sitä järkyttävää hinnannousua.


Automaattiajon lopullista vaikutusta hintaan ei tiedä kukaan vielä. Otaniemen mutkaa jouduttiin jyrkentämään koska Tapiolan asemaa jouduttiin siirtämään bussiterminaalin sijoittelun takia n 500 m etelämmäs alkuperäisestä. Bonusasemat eivät kuuluneet alkuperäiseen hinta-arvioon. 




> Tämä kiinnostaisi varmasti meistä aika montaa. Mini-Pisara on hyötyihin nähden tolkuttoman kallis ja se hinta saattaa koitua jopa Pisaraa toivovien takaiskuksi. Toinen vaihtoehto olisi rakentaa Pisara jaksoissa, ensin Hakaniemeen ja/tai Oopperalle, josta sitten jatkaa keskustaan, ja laskea näille erilliset hinnat. Kokonaishintaanhan se ei vaikuta, jos projektit pidetään yllä keskeytyksittä.


Pisaran rakentaminen puolikkaana kannattaa vain sellaisessa tapauksessa että jatketaan suoraan etelään, Tallinnaan.

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Metron uusista laajennuksista toivon, että kilometriäkään ei toteuteta.


Taustatietoa: Tukholmassa päätettiin vuoden 2013 lopulla laajasta metronrakennusohjelmasta.

http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stockho...andlingen_2013

Tukholmaan ollaan rakentamassa uusi metrolinja Odenplan - Arenastaden ja Sinistä linjaa jatketaan Nackaan, Gullmarplanille ja Barkabyn asemalle. 

Näyttää että Tukholmassakin taas pitkän vähäinvestointisen kauden jälkeen investoidaan tosissaan parempaan raideliikenteeseen. Citybanan, joka muuttaa osan Pendeltåg liikennettä aika metromaiseksi on myös valmistumassa vuonna 2017.

Toki Helsingin seudullakin on mini-Pisara- ja Länsimetron jatke Kivenlahteen päätetty ja rakennustyöt kohta alkamassa, mutta lisää tarvittaisiin. Minusta nyt olisikin syytä alkaa jo Helsingissäkin suunnittelemaan tunneliverkkoa Stadtbahn-tyyliseen raitioliikenteeseen sekä mini-Pisaran laajennusta.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Mun mielestäni Citybanan on aika lailla Tukholman versio Pisarasta.


Paitsi että Citybanan tuplaa kapasiteetin Mälarenin Riddarfjärdenin kohdalla. Kaksi raideparia ja 1100 junaa päivässä ei ole mikään unelmatilanne. Ei Pisaralla ole Citybananin kanssa oikein mitään muuta yhteistä kuin että molemmat ovat junatunneleita, joilla on asemia.




> Pendeltåg on epäluotettava siksi että kaukojunat syövät sen kapasiteettia Tukholman päärautatieasemalla ja etelään johtavalla radalla.


Tai sitten Pendeltåg syö muun junaliikenteen kapasiteettia, mistä näkökulmasta sen nyt sitten haluaa ajatella.




> Helsingissä kaukojunat ja saattoliikenne Ilmalaan syövät lähijunien kapasiteettia Linnunlaulun vaihdekujissa.


Tästä on oma ketjunsa ja siellä selvitetty, missä kapasiteetti tulee vastaan. Siellä muistaakseni on hiljattain käsitelty talviset vaihdeongelmatkin ja mm. se, miksi metrolla näitä ongelmia ei ole, vaikka teknisesti radassa ei ole mitään eroa.




> Olisiko idea jos kirjoittajien henkilötietokentissä olisi myös mahdollisuus kertoa ammatitinsa tai erikoisosaamisesta?


Saahan sinne mitä tahansa kirjoitettua, mutta pakollista sen ei mielestäni tule olla.




> Automaattiajon lopullista vaikutusta hintaan ei tiedä kukaan vielä. Otaniemen mutkaa jouduttiin jyrkentämään koska Tapiolan asemaa jouduttiin siirtämään bussiterminaalin sijoittelun takia n 500 m etelämmäs alkuperäisestä. Bonusasemat eivät kuuluneet alkuperäiseen hinta-arvioon.


Automaattiajon hinnasta tiedetään varmasti noin 300 miljoonaa. Asemien lyhennysten ja muiden järjettömyyksien hintaa ei koskaan tulla varmasti tietämään.
500 metriä metromittakaavassa ei ole mitään verrattuna siihen, että koko järjestelmä kärsii mahdollisista kapasiteettiongelmista tulevaisuudessa. Muutenhan koko metro olisi pitänyt tehdä täysin toisenlaiseksi, koska tuo 500 metriä lisää tulee nyt käveltäväksi monelle eteläespoolaiselle. Tekosyy siis.

Yritin pikaisesti selvittää, miten noiden kahden aseman kanssa oli, mutten nyt löytänyt varmaa tietoa. Asemavaraukset kai oli alunperinkin mukana, ja 2006 arvioon lisättiin 50 miljoonaa lisää Jousenpuiston ja Koivusaaren asemien rakentamisesta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:57 ----------




> Taustatietoa: Tukholmassa päätettiin vuoden 2013 lopulla laajasta metronrakennusohjelmasta.
> 
> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stockho...andlingen_2013
> 
> Tukholmaan ollaan rakentamassa uusi metrolinja Odenplan - Arenastaden ja Sinistä linjaa jatketaan Nackaan, Gullmarplanille ja Barkabyn asemalle.


Päätetty suunnittelusta, ei rakentamisesta. Tässä taloustilanteessa on puhuttu myös paljon raitioteistä. Jos enempiä päätöksiä ennen lähestyviä vaaleja ei tehdä, ja jos oppositiopuolueet palaavat valtaan, voi rakentamiset jäädä ja korvaavat vaihtoehdot tulla tilalle.

----------


## Compact

> Ja sitten jossain vaiheessa pitää alkaa skannaamaan passeja tai kaivella vanhat koulutodistukset esiin, että voi todistaa, missä on syntynyt tai asunut. Muuten dissataan ja tällä tavalla tukahdutetaan keskustelua.


Itse olen syntynyt ja asunut Helsingissä ja nykyään budjaan Helsingessä. Eli aina saman kantapitäjän alueella...
Helsinginkatu = Helsingegatan

----------


## Antero Alku

> Autoilua ei voi kieltää mutta sitä voisi rajoittaa esim ruuhkamaksuin tai korottamalla asukaspysäköinnin hintaa mutta esteenä ovat asukkaiden asenteet, osittain mmyös byrokratialla joka mmäärää autopaikkanormit.


Ei autoilua tarvitse kieltää, kun se tehdään tarpeettomaksi autoilua paremmin palvelevalla joukkoliikenteellä. Metrotunnelit eivät sitä ole Helsingissä, kulkee niissä sitten junat tai ratikat. Sen kertoo Helsingin tunnelimetron historia ja sen aikana tapahtunut liikennemuotojen käytön kehitys.




> Länsimetron hinta-arvio päätöstä tehtäessä v 2006 oli 600-700 milliä eikä se "452" joka oli 2000-luvun alussa arvioitu.


Länsimetron hinta kuitenkin päätöstä valtuustossa tehtäessä syyskuussa 2006 oli 452 M. Päätös tehtiin metrosta, joka on kuvattu RaideYVA:ssa. Koivusaaren asemalle on varaus ja ei ole Niittykummun asemaa. Näillä asetuksilla oli laskettu hinta, liikennöinti ja kustannukset. Mistä ihmeestä keksit väittää muuta?

Matinkylän metron kustannukset liittyvät kovin löyhästi ratikkaverkon kehittämieen, mutta menköön nyt kuitenkin.

Merkittävin syy hinnan liki tuplaantumiseen hankesuunnittelun aikana 2007 oli se, että vasta silloin suunniteltiin Espoon metroa ensi kerran siten, kuin metro piti 2000-luvulla rakentaa. Espoo on valittanut, että turvallisuusvaatimukset nostivat hintaa. Kyllä, autonkin hintaa nostavat jarrut, jos niiden hinta otetaan huomioon vasta siinä vaiheessa, kun mainostamisen jälkeen tehdään kauppakirjat. Toinen suuri kustannusten nostaja oli välinpitämättömyys maaperätutkimuksissa. Kairauksia ei tehty tarpeeksi, ja yllätykset tulevat kalliimmiksi kuin kairaukset. Rehellisessä kustannuslaskennassa olisi tietenkin tämäkin otettu huomioon lisäämällä odottamatonta kustannusnousua. Mutta Espoossa on myönnetty aivan avoimesti, ettei ollut tarkoituskaan, että valtuustolle estietty kustannusarvio olisi ollut rehellinen. Koska silloin olisi ollut riski, että päätös on kielteinen.




> Sitä ihmmettelen että miksi Pisara on niin paljon kalliimpi kuin kehärata vaikka tekniset ratkaisut ovat aika lailla samat.


Kehärata rakennetaan umpimetsään. Ei siellä ole rakentamista rajoittamassa maan päällä oleva kaupunki. Haastavin osa tässä mielessä on lentokentän asema, mutta sielläkin on tilaa louhekurmureiden puuhasteluun ja muihin maanpäällisiin työmaajärjestelyihin. Tätä asiaa en tiedä, mutta arvioni on, että jos ja kun johonkin rakennukseen halutaan johtaa uloskäynti Pisara-asemalle, siinä ei keskustella siitä, että kiinteistö kustantaa uloskäynnista edes osan. Vaan siitä, pajonko joku maksaa kiinteistölle, että se suostuu luvouttamaan tilaansa Pisara-aseman tarpeisiin.




> Pisara on olennainen osa Helsingin seudun joukkoliikenteen kehittämistä ja sen toteuttamisen tärkeydestä ollaan yksimielisiä aika pitkälti. Sen vaikutus tulee olemaan samaa luokkaa kuin aikoinaan metron.


Tunnelilobby ja sen lobbaamat poliitikot ovat päättäneet Pisarasta ja vuosia sitten, ja heitä ei liikuta se, että Pisaran perustelut ovat kadonneet. Onhan se tärkeä seudun louhintafirmoille, mutta liikenteellisesti sillä ei ole juurikaan merkitystä. Kehotan tutustumaan vuoden 2006 Pisaraselvitykseen. Voit lukea myös tätä sivua.




> Kuvittelisin että ainakin teidänkin mielestä pikaraitiotien aikaansaaminen olisi kuitenkin aika korkealla prioriteetilla, muuten meillä on pelkästään hidasraitioteitä, vai ovatko prioriteetit vaihtuneet että pikaraitioteitä ei enää tarvita Helsingissä missään?


Pikaraitiotie ei ole raitiotie metrotunelissa. Se oli 1970-luvun juttu. Nykyään osataan tehdä paremmin, eikä tarvitse tehdä vanhoja virheitä uudelleen.

Tämä ketju alkoi 2009 HKL:n tekemästä raitioverkon laajennussuunnitelmasta. Kehittäminen voi ja sen pitäisikin tarkoittaa muutakin kuin laajentamista. Erityisesti Helsingissä on yllin kyllin kehittämistä puoli vuosisataa paikallaan junnanneen toiminnallisen kehittämisen paikkaamisessa nykytasolle.

Voi toisaalta todeta, että ehkä oli hyvä, että ratikoiden tunnelointi jäi tekemättä. Sen etu olisi ehkä ollut, ettei olisi tehty raskasmetroa. Mutta muuten raitioliikenteen kannalta vältettiin yksi erhe. Mutta tehtiin toinen, eli ei kehitetty pintaraitiotietä kuten muualla Euroopassa.

Antero

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Helsingin raitiovaunut  sekä lähijunat ovat minulle kuitenkin tärkeämpiä kuin mitä ne ovat tamperelaisille tai tukholmalaisille jos he eivät käy säännöllisesti Helsingissä ajamassa niillä. 
> 
> [EDIT] En tarkoita etteikö muut kuin niitä säännöllisesti käyttävät saisi kritisoida mutta paikallisila liikennehankkeilla ja miten niitä toteutetaan on enemmän vaikutuksia suoraan niitä käyttävien ihmisten elämään kuin niille jotka eivät käytä.


Jos olet huomannut niin en ole muistaakseni koskaan arvostellut sellaisia helsinkiläishankkeita, jotka Helsinki toteuttaa puhtaasti omilla rahoillaan. Edes silloin kun hanke voisi olla typerä. Ei se ole minulta pois jos helsinkiläiset sössivät itse asiansa. Sen sijaan silloin kun valtion rahaa mangutaan, niin huudan kyllä kurkku suorana jos hanke on typerä. Ja aion näin tehdä jatkossakin. Minun verorahojanihan ei turhuuksiin pidä käyttää.

Ja turhuuksia tehdään kyllä Tampereellekin, erityisesti autopuolella. Rantaväylän tunneli turhuuksien ykkösenä. Lisäksi parkkiluolaa parkkiluolan päälle on suunnitelmissa, P-Hämppi jo toteutettukin. Näitä vastustan vaikka ovat oman kaupungin hankkeita.




> Jos keskustelu koskisi esim Allegro-junia tai Suomen mahdollista Nato-jäsenyyttä niin mielipiteitä silloinkin lentelisi laidasta laitaan ja syntyisi jakolinjoja mutta ne eivät noudattaisi mitään ihmisten paikkaan sidottuja ominaisuuksia eikä muita henkilökohtaisia ominaisuuksia joita ei voi kovin helposti muuttaa.


Noh noh, eiväthän edes kaikki helsinkiläiset ole samaa mieltä metron ja pisaran siunauksellisuudesta. Kyllä jakolinjat ovat ihan jossain muualla kuin asuinpaikassa tai henkilökohtaisissa ominaisuuksissa.

P.S. Huomenna olen taas tulossa ajamaan niillä "teidän" lähijunilla: A-junalla Leppävaaraan. Työpaikkanihan on nykyään siellä. Minulla olisi periaatteessa myös intressi siihen, että Helsingin seudun joukkoliikenne olisi nykyistä palvelevampaa. Toimipiste on muuttamassa lähiaikoina pienen matkan päähän, mutta valitettavasti paikkaan jonne joudun hankkiutumaan jollain ihme liityntäbussilla hankalasti Kilosta tai Leppävaarasta. Matka kotoa Tampereelta toimistolle venynee jo kolmeen tuntiin per suunta, ja maksaa edestakaisin n. 80 .

----------


## hylje

> Ei autoilua tarvitse kieltää, kun se tehdään tarpeettomaksi autoilua paremmin palvelevalla joukkoliikenteellä. Metrotunnelit eivät sitä ole Helsingissä, kulkee niissä sitten junat tai ratikat. Sen kertoo Helsingin tunnelimetron historia ja sen aikana tapahtunut liikennemuotojen käytön kehitys.


Ja ennen kaikkea jätetään rakentamatta massiivista autoilua salliva katu-, pysäköinti- ja moottoritieinfrastruktuuri. Kapeat 4-5m leveät kadut riittävät jalankululle, pyöräilylle ja muutamalle tarpeelliselle autolle. Näin saadaan paljon vilinää, paljon asuntoja ja paljon liiketoimintaa rakentamalla matalaa ja viihtyisää ihmisen kokoista kaupunkia. Tuloksena on niin kivaa kaupunkia että se on suorastaan turistikohde, kuten Porvoon vanha kaupunki.

Auton kokoista kaupunkia voidaan edelleen rakentaa jonnekkin muualle.

----------


## petteri

> Noh noh, eiväthän edes kaikki helsinkiläiset ole samaa mieltä metron ja pisaran siunauksellisuudesta. Kyllä jakolinjat ovat ihan jossain muualla kuin asuinpaikassa tai henkilökohtaisissa ominaisuuksissa.


Niin. Esimerkiksi noin 90 % Helsinkiläisistä on tämän tutkimuksen mukaan tyytyväisiä metroon eli joitakin metroon tyytymättömiäkin on olemassa.

https://www.hsl.fi/uutiset/2013/matk...a-tasolla-3923

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Niin. Esimerkiksi noin 90 % Helsinkiläisistä on tämän tutkimuksen mukaan tyytyväisiä metroon eli joitakin metroon tyytymättömiäkin on olemassa.
> 
> https://www.hsl.fi/uutiset/2013/matk...a-tasolla-3923


Ei tuo tarkoita sitä että helsinkiläiset välttämättä haluavat pisaran ja lisää metroa. Ei varsinkaan jos ymmärtäisivät mitä se maksaa ja mitä muuta sillä voisi saada.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei autoilua tarvitse kieltää, kun se tehdään tarpeettomaksi autoilua paremmin palvelevalla joukkoliikenteellä. Metrotunnelit eivät sitä ole Helsingissä, kulkee niissä sitten junat tai ratikat. Sen kertoo Helsingin tunnelimetron historia ja sen aikana tapahtunut liikennemuotojen käytön kehitys.


Autoilun kasvu kyseisenä ajanjaksona johtuu yleisestä talouskehityksestä joka on koskettanut kaikkia teollisuusmaita 2. maailmansodna jälkeen, ja suurin kasvu tapahtuu  nyt  hekitysmaissa. Teollisuusmaissa kasvu on tosin hiipunut koska lähes jokainen joka kokee tarvitsevansa auton on sellaisen hankkinut. Kaupungeissa (myös suomalaisisa) joissa ei ole ollut tarjolla nopeaa raideliikennettä autoilu on kasvanut nopeammin kuin niissä joissa sitä on eli käytännössä pk-seutu. Kaikkein eniten autoilu on kasvanut maaeudulla jossa ei ole mitään kunnollista joukkoliikennettä. 

Autoista on vaikea päästä eroon kokonaan nyky-yhteiskunnassa koska autoteollisuudella on niin vahva asema monen teollisuusmaan kansantaloudelle ja koko maailmankaupalle että autoja tuotetaan osittain valtioiden tukemina monin paikoin yli tarpeen ja houkutellaan ihmisiä vaihtamaan autoa useammin vedoten "ympäristösyihin", "turvallisuussyihin" ja "uusiin tarpeellisiin lisäominaisuuksiin# jotka helpottavat ajamista, mutta ratkaisevaa ei ole se paljonko on auton normipäästöt vaan kuinka paljon sillä ajetaan. Jos autoa voi käyttää säästeliäästi niin että kulkee vain osan työmatkastaan autolla ja suurimman osan junalla tai metrolla,  on se ympäristölle parempaa kuin että kulkee koko matkan autolla. Yhteiskunnissa joissa on rajoitetttu autoilua rajusti erilaisin säännöksin kuten sosialistimaissa aikoinaan, ympäristön tila ei ollut parempi eikä kansa tyytyväisempää koska julkiset liikenneyhteydetkin niissä maissa olivat hitaat ja epämukavat. Autoilu tavallaan, koska se kuitenkin kilpailee joukkoliikenteen kanssa pakottaa joukkoliikenneviranomaisia ja operaattoreita nostamaan joukkoliikenteen tasoa, että sen kulkumuoto-osuus ei laskisi tai mieluiten nousisi, ja näinhän on esim pk-seudulla viime aikoina tapahtunut.




> Länsimetron hinta kuitenkin päätöstä valtuustossa tehtäessä syyskuussa 2006 oli 452 M. Päätös tehtiin metrosta, joka on kuvattu RaideYVA:ssa. Koivusaaren asemalle on varaus ja ei ole Niittykummun asemaa. Näillä asetuksilla oli laskettu hinta, liikennöinti ja kustannukset. Mistä ihmeestä keksit väittää muuta?


Metron rakentamisesta päätettiin 2 kertaa vuoden välein. Lopullista päätöstä tehtäessä oli tiedossa hinta joka lähenteli 700 miljoonaa euroa. Alustavassa periaatepäätöksessä oli virallisena tietona vain 452 joka perustui vanhentuneisiin tietoihin. Ylllläysksinä tulivat kuitenkin ylimääräisetr kustannukset turvalluisuusnormeista joista osa on hiukan liioiteltuja. Jos vaihtoehtoa metrolle pitää etsiä niin jos Kampin bussiterminaali pitäsi rakentaa uudestaan ja pitkä tunneli sille  Länsiväylän päättymiskohdasta asti lisääntyvää bussiliikennettä varten, niin sen hinta olisi kanssa satoja miljoonia. Ja turvallisempaahan se on matkustaa sähköjunilla ajettavalla metrolla kuin dieselbusseilla ajetavalla. 




> Pikaraitiotie ei ole raitiotie metrotunelissa. Se oli 1970-luvun juttu. Nykyään osataan tehdä paremmin, eikä tarvitse tehdä vanhoja virheitä uudelleen.


Kuka noin on sanonut? Tänäkin päivänä rakennetaan tunneleita raitioteille eri puolella Eurooppaa liikenteen sujuvoittamiseksi. Vanhasta Stadtbahn-konseptista jossa on korkeat laiturit on toki luovuttu uusien matalalattiavaunujen myötä ja tunnelipätkät ovat lyhyemmät kuin 1970-luvulla mutta niitä rakennetan joka tapauksessa pullonkaulakohtiin.




> Tämä ketju alkoi 2009 HKL:n tekemästä raitioverkon laajennussuunnitelmasta. Kehittäminen voi ja sen pitäisikin tarkoittaa muutakin kuin laajentamista. Erityisesti Helsingissä on yllin kyllin kehittämistä puoli vuosisataa paikallaan junnanneen toiminnallisen kehittämisen paikkaamisessa nykytasolle.


Helsingissä raitioteiden kehittämiseen käytettävät rahat ovat menneet kalustohankintoihin. Vaikka metroa ja automatisointiprojektia on lupa lyödä kuin vierasta sikaa niin onko kukaan laskenut paljonko Variotram- vaunujen ostaminen 1990-2000-luvun taitteessa  ja uusien niitä korvaavien vaunujen tilaaminen vain 10 vuotta myöhemin Transtechilta on tullut maksamaan ylimääräisiä oppirahoja? 

Tekniikan maailmassa oli pari vuotta sitten iso artikeli eurooppalaisista raitiotiekaupungeista ja siinä mainittiin että Helsinki on raideleveytensä vanki. Yritin etsiä artikkelistä asiavirheitä mutta koska oli haastateltu liikennekonsulttia ym asiantuntijoita en löytänyt mitään väittämiä mikä ei pidä paikkansa. Kaupungeissa joissa on leveämpi raideleveys ovat raitioteiden kehittämishankkeet onnistuneet paremmin kuin Helsingissä sekä kalustonhankintojen että ratojen kehittämisen osalta. 

Yksi keino toki välttää 1000-millisen verkon rajoitukset ja pommit on rakentaa osa siitä tunneliin tai eristetylle radalla ja käyttää korkealattiakalustoa kuten Iberian niemimaalla on tehty.  





> Ei tuo tarkoita sitä että helsinkiläiset välttämättä haluavat pisaran ja lisää metroa. Ei varsinkaan jos ymmärtäisivät mitä se maksaa ja mitä muuta sillä voisi saada.


Onko todisteita esittää tuolle väitteelle?





> P.S. Huomenna olen taas tulossa ajamaan niillä "teidän" lähijunilla: A-junalla Leppävaaraan. Työpaikkanihan on nykyään siellä. Minulla olisi periaatteessa myös intressi siihen, että Helsingin seudun joukkoliikenne olisi nykyistä palvelevampaa. Toimipiste on muuttamassa lähiaikoina pienen matkan päähän, mutta valitettavasti paikkaan jonne joudun hankkiutumaan jollain ihme liityntäbussilla hankalasti Kilosta tai Leppävaarasta. Matka kotoa Tampereelta toimistolle venynee jo kolmeen tuntiin per suunta, ja maksaa edestakaisin n. 80 .


Ei ole mitään raivostuttavamppaa kuin että työpaikka muuttaa paikkaan jonne on hankalammat liikenneyhteydet. Ja usein uudet toimitilatkin ovat ahtaammat ja huomnommat kuin edelliset. Itse leppävaaran keskustaanhan pääsee kaikilla rantaradan junilla Pasilasta 5 - 10 minuutissa eli on lähes sama kuin jos se olisi ollut Helsingin keskustassa.  Eli otan osaa. Jos on jotain toivomisen varaa yhteyksien osalta niin onhan HSL:llä omia blogeja ja foorumeita sekä Länsiväylä -lehteen voi kirjoittaa, kyllä ulkopaikkakuntalaistenkin mielipiteet huomioidan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Niin. Esimerkiksi noin 90 % Helsinkiläisistä on tämän tutkimuksen mukaan tyytyväisiä metroon eli joitakin metroon tyytymättömiäkin on olemassa.


Onpa huono lukema, vaikka järjestelmä on laadukas, siisti, toimiva, luotettava ja vielä hienokin! Ehkä jotkut metromatkustajat ovat ymmärtäneet asian väärin ja antavat miinuspisteitä pitkistä etäisyyksistä, pakollisista kävelymatkoista, tasovaihdoista, epäluotettavasta liityntäliikenteestä, täysistä liityntäpysäköinneistä tai huonoista fillaritelineistä. Sehän on selvää, että tyytyväisiä metroon pitäisi olla lähemmäs 100 %. Itse ainakin olen ollut tyytyväinen metroon, jos sillä siis tarkoitetaan pelkkää metroa, ei koko kokonaisuutta.

----------


## petteri

> P.S. Huomenna olen taas tulossa ajamaan niillä "teidän" lähijunilla: A-junalla Leppävaaraan. Työpaikkanihan on nykyään siellä. Minulla olisi periaatteessa myös intressi siihen, että Helsingin seudun joukkoliikenne olisi nykyistä palvelevampaa. Toimipiste on muuttamassa lähiaikoina pienen matkan päähän, mutta valitettavasti paikkaan jonne joudun hankkiutumaan jollain ihme liityntäbussilla hankalasti Kilosta tai Leppävaarasta. Matka kotoa Tampereelta toimistolle venynee jo kolmeen tuntiin per suunta, ja maksaa edestakaisin n. 80 .


Kuulostaa hyvin harmilliselta. Minusta toimistotilojen sijoittumiseen olisikin syytä vaikuttaa kaavoituksella. Olisikin syytä harkita Helsingin seudulle kaavoitukseen lakimuutosta, jossa jonkin koon ylittäviä toimistorakennuksia saisi jatkossa rakentaa esimerkiksi vain 800 metrin etäisyydelle raideliikenteen asemasta tai pysäkistä. Tuon tyylinen rajoitus toimistorakentamiselle on käytössä esimerkiksi Kööpenhaminassa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ylllläysksinä tulivat kuitenkin ylimääräisetr kustannukset turvalluisuusnormeista joista osa on hiukan liioiteltuja.


Vaikka olisivatkin liioiteltuja, nämä eivät varmaankaan tulleet yllätyksinä eivätkä tuottaneet ylimääräisiä kustannuksia, vaan ne olisi pitänyt ottaa huomioon jo ensimmäisiä summia pyöritellessä. Turvallisuusmääräykset tunneleissa perustuvat tietääkseni ainakin osittain johonkin tai joihinkin Euroopan parlamentin ja neuvoston direktiiveihin. Tähän päälle Trafilla ainakin lie jotain sanottavaa asiaan. Se on selvä, että mitä tahansa rakentaessa pitää tietää, mitä rakentaminen edellyttää. On silkkaa tietämättömyyttä väittää, että nämä tulivat yllätyksenä tai tuottivat jotain "ylimääräisiä" kustannuksia.




> Jos vaihtoehtoa metrolle pitää etsiä niin jos Kampin bussiterminaali pitäsi rakentaa uudestaan ja pitkä tunneli sille  Länsiväylän päättymiskohdasta asti lisääntyvää bussiliikennettä varten, niin sen hinta olisi kanssa satoja miljoonia.


Miksi terminaali pitäisi rakentaa uudestaan ja miksi se vaatisi tunnelia, kun Länsiväylälle vie jo bussinmentävät kadut? Ei bussit tarvitse muuta kuin valoetuudet ja omat kaistansa sekä omat väylät siellä, missä autoliikenne on väkisinkin tiellä.




> Tänäkin päivänä rakennetaan tunneleita raitioteille eri puolella Eurooppaa liikenteen sujuvoittamiseksi.


Onko montakin esimerkkiä? Itse tiedän uusista ratikkatunneleista vain Kölnin keskustan. Portoa en laske, koska siellä maasto tuo ihan oikeat haasteet mille tahansa liikenteelle.

Tai jos tarkoitat ihan lyhyitä tunnelinpätkiä ilman asemia, niin se nyt ei vielä ratikasta metroa tee, vaan niitä nyt yleensäkin tarvitaan siellä täällä, siinä missä siltojakin.




> Helsingissä raitioteiden kehittämiseen käytettävät rahat ovat menneet kalustohankintoihin.


No eipä sitä rahaa paljon ole kyllä raitioteille jaettukaan. Muutamalla kymmenellä miljoonalla ei museoraitiotietä muuteta moderniksi. Mieluummin sitten ne vähät rahat sellaisiin vaunuihin, jotka klaaravat ne olosuhteet.




> Vaikka metroa ja automatisointiprojektia on lupa lyödä kuin vierasta sikaa niin onko kukaan laskenut paljonko Variotram- vaunujen ostaminen 1990-2000-luvun taitteessa  ja uusien niitä korvaavien vaunujen tilaaminen vain 10 vuotta myöhemin Transtechilta on tullut maksamaan ylimääräisiä oppirahoja?


Variotramejahan ei HKL ole ostanut, vaan ne ovat edelleen Bombardierin omistamia ja niitä liisataan, ja tietääkseni vielä aika huokeaan hintaan. Loppusumma selviää vasta vuosien päästä, siihen mennessä tilanne saattaa muuttua moneen otteeseen.




> Tekniikan maailmassa oli pari vuotta sitten iso artikeli eurooppalaisista raitiotiekaupungeista ja siinä mainittiin että Helsinki on raideleveytensä vanki.


Tekniikan maailmaan on sitten saattanut päässyt artikkeli, jonka kirjoittaja(t) ei tunne tekniikkaa.

----------


## petteri

> Onko montakin esimerkkiä? Itse tiedän uusista ratikkatunneleista vain Kölnin keskustan. Portoa en laske, koska siellä maasto tuo ihan oikeat haasteet mille tahansa liikenteelle.


Pelkästään Saksasta löytyy ainakin Köln, Düsseldorf, Hannover ja Karlsruhe, joissa on tällä hetkellä uusia tunneleita rakenteilla. Varmaan Saksastakin joitain muitakin löytyy.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Vaikka olisivatkin liioiteltuja, nämä eivät varmaankaan tulleet yllätyksinä eivätkä tuottaneet ylimääräisiä kustannuksia, vaan ne olisi pitänyt ottaa huomioon jo ensimmäisiä summia pyöritellessä. Turvallisuusmääräykset tunneleissa perustuvat tietääkseni ainakin osittain johonkin tai joihinkin Euroopan parlamentin ja neuvoston direktiiveihin. Tähän päälle Trafilla ainakin lie jotain sanottavaa asiaan. Se on selvä, että mitä tahansa rakentaessa pitää tietää, mitä rakentaminen edellyttää. On silkkaa tietämättömyyttä väittää, että nämä tulivat yllätyksenä tai tuottivat jotain "ylimääräisiä" kustannuksia.


Jälkiviisautta! Selvitykset metrosta tekivät ymmärtääkseni isot konsulttitoimistot ja he olisivat varmaan ne tiedot maininneet jos olisivat silloin olleet olemassa. Vaatimuksia alettiin kiristää terrorismin pelon takia vasta 2000-luvun puolivälin jälkeen.




> Miksi terminaali pitäisi rakentaa uudestaan ja miksi se vaatisi tunnelia, kun Länsiväylälle vie jo bussinmentävät kadut? Ei bussit tarvitse muuta kuin valoetuudet ja omat kaistansa sekä omat väylät siellä, missä autoliikenne on väkisinkin tiellä.


Koska liikennemäärät kasvavat ja nykyine terminaali ja kadut eivät vedä tulevaisuuden liikennemääriä. voidaan sanoa myös niinkin että raitiolinjaa 9 Jätkäsaareen ei oltaisi rakennettu nykyistä reittiä jos metropäätöstä ei olisi tehty. Nythän bussit ja autot ja ratikat taistelevat ruuhka-aikaan aamuisin aika niukasta tilasta mutta se tulee olemaan ohimenevä ilmiö kun metro valmistuu ja bussit poistuvat. Kaikkea ei voi saada kerralla. 




> Onko montakin esimerkkiä? Itse tiedän uusista ratikkatunneleista vain Kölnin keskustan. Portoa en laske, koska siellä maasto tuo ihan oikeat haasteet mille tahansa liikenteelle.


2000-luvulla em lisäksi ainakin seuraavat:
Karlsruhe, Rostock, Linz, Krakova. 
Tunneleita raskaalle lähijunaliikenteelle rakennetaan myös Leipzigiin  ja Göteborgiin jotka siis ovart Helsinkiä pienempiä kaupunkeja, vaikka niissä kummassakin on niin hyvä raitiotieverkosto jonka ikinä voidaan toteuttaa maanpälliseen liikenteeseen. 




> Variotramejahan ei HKL ole ostanut, vaan ne ovat edelleen Bombardierin omistamia ja niitä liisataan, ja tietääkseni vielä aika huokeaan hintaan. Loppusumma selviää vasta vuosien päästä, siihen mennessä tilanne saattaa muuttua moneen otteeseen.


Kyllä ne aluksi olivat HKL:n mutta kauppa purettiin ja kaikkia rahoja ei saatu takaisin. [EDIT:] Eräiden muiden lähteiden mukaan HKL omistaa ne yhä eli ei ole saanut yhtään mitään takaisin niistä, ja on ulkoistanut niiden huollon Bombardierille 10 vuoden sopimuksella joka päättyy 2017.




> Tekniikan maailmaan on sitten saattanut päässyt artikkeli, jonka kirjoittaja(t) ei tunne tekniikkaa.


Eller så tänker de inte smalspårigt  :Wink: 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Jälkiviisautta! Selvitykset metrosta tekivät ymmärtääkseni isot konsulttitoimistot ja he olisivat varmaan ne tiedot maininneet jos olisivat silloin olleet olemassa. Vaatimuksia alettiin kiristää terrorismin pelon takia vasta 2000-luvun puolivälin jälkeen.


Tiedätkö Rainer, tämä jaksaa hämmästyttää minua yhä uudelleen joka kerta kun tuot sen esille. Tämä "turvallisuusmääräysten muuttuminen" kun ei ole millään muotoa jälkiviisautta, vaikka asiaa tarkastelisi ihan miltä kantilta tahansa. Lapsikin ymmärtää, että jos ruvetaan rakentamaan jotain, pitää ensin vähän miettiä mitä on tekemässä, muuten menee uusiksi. Koskee Lego-taloa, omakotitaloa ja metroa, ihan kaikkea. Ei löydy mitään puolustusta sille, että joku vie kaupunginvaltuustoon asti niin huonosti tehdyn ja niin keskeneräisen hankkeen päätettäväksi, ettei missään vaiheessa ole huomattu selvittää turvallisuuteen liittyviä asioita ja vaatimuksia  jotka siis eivät ole muuttuneet mihinkään, vaan ovat olleet koko ajan samanlaisia, kuten Tommyn blogista muistat. Kukaan ei ole vaan viitsinyt ottaa niistä selvää, vaikka ollaankin tehty isolla rahalla "isojen konsulttitoimistojen" kanssa töitä. Tavanomaisessa hankkeessa jo yksin tämä olisi riittävä peruste erottamaan hankkeen vetäjät.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:37 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:32 ----------




> Eller så tänker de inte smalspårigt


Tämä on toinen asia, joka jaksaa minua hämmästyttää kerta toisensa jälkeen. Tiivistäisitkö nyt vielä, että mikä siinä raideleveydessä teki Variotrameista jotenkin erityisen huonoja tai mikä Helsingin raitioliikenteessä yleisemmin on huonoa siksi, että raideleveys on 1000 mm?

Sinänsä on kyllä mielenkiintoista verrata kahta täysin pieleen mennyttä hanketta, automaattimetroa ja Variotrameja. Yhteistä molemmille on ainakin se, että tarvittavaa asiantuntemusta ei ole ollut ja että rahaa on palanut paljon enemmän kuin oli tarkoitus. Erilaista niille on esimerkiksi se, että automaatin kanssa Helsinki halusi väen väkisin, syistä jotka taitavat olla lähinnä propellihattuosastoa, tehdä jotain sellaista, mitä mikään kaupunki maaillmassa ei ollut koskaan ennen tehnyt, kun taas Variotramien kanssa oli kyse samanlaisesta ja ihan yhtä pieleen menneestä kalustohankinnasta kuin vaikkapa Oslossa tai Götebgorgissa. Erilaista on myös se, että siinä missä automaattimetron uhkista kerrottiin päättäjille jo etukäteen (eivät toki kuunnelleet), Variotramien suhteen kaikki kritiikki on jälkiviisautta. Variotramien piti toimia täällä, niin kuin piti vastaavien konseptien toimia muissa vanhoissa ratikkakaupungeissa. Mitä hintalappuihin tulee, niin automaattimetro hakee kalleudessaan vertaistaan, mutta tietysti Varioiden kanssa on palanut rahaa myös  kiskot, vaihteet, pyörät, vaunujen korjaus, kalliit km-kustannukset. Taitaa silti olla yksi nolla lisää tuolla automaattipelleilyllä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Pelkästään Saksasta löytyy ainakin Köln, Düsseldorf, Hannover ja Karlsruhe, joissa on tällä hetkellä uusia tunneleita rakenteilla. Varmaan Saksastakin joitain muitakin löytyy.


Vaikka mainitsinkin aiemmin esimerkkinä myös Kölnin (U-Bahn), tarkoitin oikeastaan tunneleita moderneilla raitioteillä, niin kuin Porton metro. Saksan Stadtbahnit ovat pääosin 70-luvulta ja kuten Antero Alku mainitsikin, ne ovat sen ajan juttu eikä uusia Stadtbahneja rakenneta, niistä on jo otettu opiksi. Euroopan uudet raitiotiet ovat sellaisia kuin Pariisissa tai Barcelonassa. Madridkin kävisi esimerkiksi seitsemästä maanalaisesta asemasta huolimatta. Madrid on kuintekin vuoristomaisemiin rakennettu. Ruotsin ja Norjan uusia raitioteitä ei kai edes tarvitse mainostaa.

Tässä kuitenkin vähän tietoa näistä autojen kulta-ajan aikaisista järjestelmistä:


Düsseldorfissa on sekä maanpäällinen raitiotie että Stadtbahn, joista jälkimmäinen on sattumoisin U-merkillä varustettu. Uutta tunnelia Stadtbahnille ollaan rakentamassa peräti 3,5 km.Hannoverissa avataan ensi kuussa A-Nordin 1,8 km:n pituinen jatke. Linja on alunperin vuodelta 1976. Hannoverin Stadtbahn avattiin vuonna 1975 korvaamaan varsinainen raitiotie, joka kuitenkin suljettiin vasta neljännesvuosisadan päästä.Karlsruhen uusi tunneli tosiaan on sekin vielä rakenteilla. Ensi vuonnahan uuden cityn kai on tarkoitus olla valmis. Asia aiheutti paljon poliittista kiistaa, ja loppujen lopuksi muistaakseni kaikkea linjoja ei siirretty tunneliin, vaan maanpäällinen rata rakennettiin uusiksi keskustaan. Muistuttaisin kuitenkin, että Karlsruhen ratikka on kombijärjestelmä. Teknisesti en väittäisi sitä ratikaksi, vaan esimetroksi tai jopa lähijunametroksi kevein vaunuin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Teknisesti en väittäisi sitä (Karlsruhen Stadtbahnia) ratikaksi, vaan esimetroksi tai jopa lähijunametroksi kevein vaunuin.


Se on itse asiassa ratikan ja kombiratikan yhdistelmä. S-etuliitteettömillä linjatunnuksilla varustetut linjat ovat ihan tavallisia raitiolinjoja, S:llä varustetut linjat ovat taas osaksi "pikaratikoita", osaksi duoratikoita. Viimeksi mainittujen linjaosuudet käsittävät pääsääntöisesti hyvinkin pitkiä matkoja valtakunnallisella rautatieverkolla. Kuvia keväältä 2009.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Jälkiviisautta!


Jos suunnitellaan toimistotalo ilman hätäportaita ja sprinklerisysteemiä, ja ne lisätään kustannuksiin myöhemmin, ei se ole jälkiviisautta. Turvallisuusmääräykset ovat ehdottomia ja niitä noudatetaan kuin lakia.




> Koska liikennemäärät kasvavat ja nykyine terminaali ja kadut eivät vedä tulevaisuuden liikennemääriä.


Ei se silti tarkoita, että nykyistä terminaalia täytyy laajentaa, tai että uutta maanalaista tarvitaan. Ratkaisuja on halvempiakin, uudelleenjärjestelyjä nykyisessä terminaalissa, heilurilinjoja, maanpäällisiä jättöpysäkkejä. Etelä-Espoon liikennemäärien kasvussa puhutaan muutenkin kymmenistä vuosista. Uudelle luolalle ei olisi tarvetta vielä pitkään pitkään aikaan. Eikös tästäkin tehty jokin selvitys?




> Nythän bussit ja autot ja ratikat taistelevat ruuhka-aikaan aamuisin aika niukasta tilasta mutta se tulee olemaan ohimenevä ilmiö kun metro valmistuu ja bussit poistuvat.


...jotta autoille saadaan lisää tilaa kadulle... ja länsiväylälle(?). Se, ettei ratikkaa olisi saatu rakennettua Jätkäsaareen ilman metroa, on täyttä puppua. Miljardi siihen, kun ei ole niinkutsutusti munaa laittaa paria läpiajokieltomerkkiä tiiviiseen korttelikaupunkiin?




> 2000-luvulla em lisäksi ainakin seuraavat:
> Karlsruhe, Rostock, Linz, Krakova.


Eikös Rostockissa ole vain yksi asema, Hauptbahnhof, maan alla? Linzin raitioteihin en ole tutustunut, mutta kaupungin olen nähnyt. Se sijaitsee leveän joen kummallakin puolin, vuorien ympäröimänä. En ihmettele, jos siellä on ratikkatunneleita. Krakovassa olen käynyt, mutta en tunnelin avaamisen jälkeen. Sen kuitenkin tiedän, että sitä rakennettiin yli 30 vuotta, saatiin valmiiksi 1,4 kilometriä, joista osa oli valmista tunnelia. Siitä samaa vain sitten ehdottamaan Helsinkiin.

Näistä eurooppalaisista Stadtbahneista vielä sen verran, että kaikki varmaan ymmärrää, millä tavalla tunnelit eroaa toisistaan, kun kaivetaan cut-and-cover -tunnelia hiekkamaahan tai kun porataan tunnelia maailman kovimpaan peruskallioon. Stadtbahnit eivät käy mitenkään esimerkiksi Helsinkiin.




> Tunneleita raskaalle lähijunaliikenteelle rakennetaan myös Leipzigiin  ja Göteborgiin jotka siis ovart Helsinkiä pienempiä kaupunkeja, vaikka niissä kummassakin on niin hyvä raitiotieverkosto jonka ikinä voidaan toteuttaa maanpälliseen liikenteeseen.


Göteborgissakin kaivetaan cut-and-coveria 7-8 metriä autotien alapuolelle. Vähän kuin Tukholman Götgatan 30-luvulla. Onko tämä sitten niin kovin yleistä nykyään?




> Eräiden muiden lähteiden mukaan HKL omistaa ne yhä eli ei ole saanut yhtään mitään takaisin niistä, ja on ulkoistanut niiden huollon Bombardierille 10 vuoden sopimuksella joka päättyy 2017.


Niinpäs omistaakin, vaikka HKL katsookin, etteivät vaunut teknisesti vastaa hankitasopimusta, joka ei muuten varmaankaan ole purettavissa näin monen vuoden jälkeen. Oikeuteen sen kai vielä voi viedä, mutta enpä usko senkään johtavaan purkuun. Hankitasopimuksen pykälistä kai käydään vielä kädenvääntöä. Huoltosopimus on irtisanottavissa, jos Bombardier ei saa vähintään 36:ta vaunua pysymään liikenteessä. Huoltosopimus on luullakseni edullinen ja Bombardier on hyvitysvelvollinen jokaisesta seisovasta vaunusta, kun luku menee alle tuon 36:n (1000  / vaunu /päivä).






> Eller så tänker de inte smalspårigt


En ole lukenut artikkelia, mutta JLF:ssäkin on käsitelty asiaa ja todistettu, ettei 1000 mm ole este modernin raitiotien rakentamiseen. Sitä paitsi kelpoja raitioteitä löytyy maailmalta myös 1000 mm raiteilla. Niitä on kuitenkin sen verran harvassa, etten tiedä, onko mikään niistä modernisoitu 2000- tai 2010-luvun raitiotien tasolle.

----------


## hylje

> Teollisuusmaissa kasvu on tosin hiipunut koska lähes jokainen joka kokee tarvitsevansa auton on sellaisen hankkinut.


Syy-seuraussuhde mättää. Suurin osa autoilun vähentymisestä teollisuusmaissa johtuu autoilukrapulasta. Autoon perustuva kaupunki aiheuttaa terveysongelmia ja on kallis rakentaa, käyttää ja ylläpitää. Se ei ole myöskään kovin viihtyisää kaupunkia.

Ihanteellinen autoiluympäristö onkin tiivis jalankulkukaupunki, johon mahtuu häviävän pieni vähemmistö autoja. Autojen määrän kasvaminen tästä ensin tuhoaa auton edut liikenneruuhkissa, ja muidenkin edun kun ympäristöä rukataan sisältämään isompia liikenneruuhkia. Lopputuloksena kukaan ei ole tyytyväinen. Tähän mennessä ratkaisu on ollut jättää jalankulkukaupunki rypemään liikenneruuhkissa ja rakentamaan ylläolevan kappaleen tarkoittamia autoilukaupunkeja. Toimivia ratkaisuja on onneksi myös otettu käyttöön, mutta ikävä kyllä aika vähän.

Kehitysmaiden autoilulla on paljon lyhyempi menestystarina tiedossa. Kaupungit ovat paljon isompia ja Internet tuo muualta tiedot mitkä ratkaisut toimivat parhaiten. Rahaakin on niukalti, ellei sitten tingitä laajojen köyhien luokkien auttamisesta.

----------


## vompatti

> raitiolinjaa 9 Jätkäsaareen ei oltaisi rakennettu nykyistä reittiä jos metropäätöstä ei olisi tehty. Nythän bussit ja autot ja ratikat taistelevat ruuhka-aikaan aamuisin aika niukasta tilasta mutta se tulee olemaan ohimenevä ilmiö kun metro valmistuu ja bussit poistuvat.


Mitkä bussit poistuvat ratikka 9:n reitiltä metron valmistumisen jälkeen? Kenties bussit 65A, 66A ja 21V? Nuohan ruuhka-aikaan kulkevat muutaman minuutin välein. Niiden poistuminen ei kovasti vapauta kapasiteettia ratikalle. Bussi ei pysäkille pysähtyessään tuki ratikan reittiä eikä toisinpäin. Jos pysähtyvät risteykseen, niin siihen pysähtyvät ratikat jatkossakin vaikka bussit poistuvat.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Koska liikennemäärät kasvavat ja nykyine terminaali ja kadut eivät vedä tulevaisuuden liikennemääriä.


Liikenne Helsingin niemelle on ollut koko lailla muuttumatonta kaikilla liikennemuodoilla 70-luvulta lähtien. Johtuen siitä ilmeisestä syystä, että mitään kovin radikaalia keskikaupungilla ei ole tapahtunut sen paremmin kaupunkirakenteessa kuin liikennejärjestelmässäkään. Miksi liikenne nyt yhtäkkiä rupeaisi kasvamaan? Itse asiassa todennäköisin kehityssuunta on, että työpaikkojen määrä niemellä laskee maltillisesti mutta asukasmäärä lisääntyy. Tämä paremminkin tasoittaa pahimipia ruuhkahuippuja.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämä on toinen asia, joka jaksaa minua hämmästyttää kerta toisensa jälkeen. Tiivistäisitkö nyt vielä, että mikä siinä raideleveydessä teki Variotrameista jotenkin erityisen huonoja tai mikä Helsingin raitioliikenteessä yleisemmin on huonoa siksi, että raideleveys on 1000 mm?


Raitioteiden raideleveyksien hyvät ja huonot puolet:

Kapearaide (n 1000 mm)
+ Sopii ahtaisiin paikkoihin
+ Voidaan edullisesti laajentaa verkkoa paikkoihin joissa vuoristo-olosuhteet rajoittaisivat normaaliraiteisen verkon rakentamista, ja esim  varustaa vaunut joko hammaskisko tai vaijerivedolla 
+ Ns light-rail metron rakentaminen edullisempaa koska tunnelit voidaan jättää kapeammiksi
+ Käytettyä vanhaa korkealattiakalustoa saatavilla halvalla

- Ei saatavilla sarjavalmisteisia kokomatalalattiavaunuja suurilta valmistajilta, joudutaan tilaamaan räätälöityjä ratkaisuja jotka jäävät yleensä ainoiksi lajiaan 
- Joudutaan varaosien suhteen olemaan omavaraisia tai riippuvaisia kyseiseen valmistajaan joka on vaunusarjan rakentanut
- Vanhan verkon ajokaistat liian kapeat sopiakseen yhteiskäyttöisiksi bussien kanssa, kaistojen leventämien jälkikäteen kallista
- Normalileveän vaunun sisätilat ahtaat jos istumajärjestys käytävän molemmin puolin 2 + 2, jos 1 + 2, niin paikkamääärä rajoitettu
- Lastenvaunupaikkojen määrä rajoitettu
- Koria leventämällä vastaavasti pyöräkotelot vievät hukkatilaa ja vaunusta tulee kiikkerä

Normaali ja leveäraide (1435 - 1524 mm)
+ Erimalisten vaunujen saatavuus sekä uusina että käytettyinä hyvä
+ Varaosien saatavuus hyvä, ei pakota omavaraisuuteen
+ Hyvät ajo-ominaisuudet
+ Tilava sisältä, vastaa metroa
+ Raitiovaunukaistoille mahtuvat myös bussit 
+ Vaunut voivat tarvittaessa käyttää metron kanssa yhteistä rataa tai ainakin varikkoa jos raideleveys sama kuin metrolla
+ Saatavillla myös tram-traineja joilla voi ajaa myös rautatieverkolla
- Ei sovi ahtaisiin paikkoihin ja jyrkkiin mutkiin

Helsingin kohdalla kantakaupunkiverkon kohdalla peli lienee menetetty, jokerin kohdalla on vielä toivoa että raideleveydeksi tulisi joku muu kuin 1000 mm. Tampereen ja Turun kohdalla valinta lienee selvä. 


---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:37 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:29 ----------




> Liikenne Helsingin niemelle on ollut koko lailla muuttumatonta kaikilla liikennemuodoilla 70-luvulta lähtien. Johtuen siitä ilmeisestä syystä, että mitään kovin radikaalia keskikaupungilla ei ole tapahtunut sen paremmin kaupunkirakenteessa kuin liikennejärjestelmässäkään. Miksi liikenne nyt yhtäkkiä rupeaisi kasvamaan? Itse asiassa todennäköisin kehityssuunta on, että työpaikkojen määrä niemellä laskee maltillisesti mutta asukasmäärä lisääntyy. Tämä paremminkin tasoittaa pahimipia ruuhkahuippuja.


Koska lähiöiden asukasmäärät kasvavat koko ajan ja suorien bussien ratkaisussa joudutaan aina ajamaan yksi bussi joka lähiön päättäriltä tietty määrä  lähtöä tunnissa perille pääbussiterminaaliin asti . Busseja tulee nyt parhaimmillaan länsiväylää pitkin yli 100 kpl tunnissa. Jos asuaksmäärä kasvaa niin bussien määrä kasvaa lineaarisesti sen mukana. Metrossa on ainakin aluksi reilusti ylikapasiteettia, vasta n 50 vuoden päästä joudutaan kenties metron rinnalle rakentamaan toinen linja. 

Lisäksi ihmiset eivät matkusta Helsingin keskustaan pelkästään töihin vaan osa tulee sinne ostoksille, viettämään vapaa-aikaa tai matkustavat keskustan läpi tai vaihtavat keskustassa muuhun kulkuneuvoon ja jatkavat matkaa muualle. 


---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:29 ----------




> Mitkä bussit poistuvat ratikka 9:n reitiltä metron valmistumisen jälkeen? Kenties bussit 65A, 66A ja 21V? Nuohan ruuhka-aikaan kulkevat muutaman minuutin välein. Niiden poistuminen ei kovasti vapauta kapasiteettia ratikalle. Bussi ei pysäkille pysähtyessään tuki ratikan reittiä eikä toisinpäin. Jos pysähtyvät risteykseen, niin siihen pysähtyvät ratikat jatkossakin vaikka bussit poistuvat.


Länsiväyläbussit  jotka risteävät 9:n kanssa kriittisessä kohdassa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:29 ----------




> Eikös Rostockissa ole vain yksi asema, Hauptbahnhof, maan alla? Linzin raitioteihin en ole tutustunut, mutta kaupungin olen nähnyt. Se sijaitsee leveän joen kummallakin puolin, vuorien ympäröimänä. En ihmettele, jos siellä on ratikkatunneleita. Krakovassa olen käynyt, mutta en tunnelin avaamisen jälkeen. Sen kuitenkin tiedän, että sitä rakennettiin yli 30 vuotta, saatiin valmiiksi 1,4 kilometriä, joista osa oli valmista tunnelia. Siitä samaa vain sitten ehdottamaan Helsinkiin.


Voisit sinäkin uskoa mitä minä ja Petteri olemme kaivaneet esiin urbanrail.net istä ja muista lähteistä siitä millaisia maanalaisia ratoja on viime aikoina rakennettu Eurooppaan ja miksi., tai itse tutkia niistä lähteistä eikä aina kyseenalaistaa ja dissata meidän tarjoamia faktoja.

t. Rainer

----------


## vompatti

> Länsiväyläbussit  jotka risteävät 9:n kanssa kriittisessä kohdassa.


Piti oikein katsoa karttaa (OpenStreetMap) ja lisäksi satellittikuvaa (Google Maps). Näiden perusteella Espoon bussit eivät risteä raitiotien kanssa. Bussiliikenne ei mitenkään haittaa raitioliikennettä eikä toisinpäin.

Jos olen väärässä, korjatkaa (yleensä tuosta matkustaessani silmäni ovat kohdistuneet kirjaan eivätkä liikenteeseen).

----------


## hezec

> Bussiliikenne ei mitenkään haittaa raitioliikennettä eikä toisinpäin.


Kääntymiskaista Lapinrinteelle on niin kapea, että bussien ja ratikoiden peilit ottavat helposti yhteen jos ne menevät vastakkain. Tästä aiheutui melko paljon häiriöitä kun järjestely oli uusi. Sittemmin keskikoroketta on viistetty ja valoja säädetty niin, että kohtaamiset on saatu estettyä. Ratikka kuitenkin menee kohdasta tiheimmilläänkin vain 8 min välein.

----------


## 339-DF

Kiitos listasta. Muutama kommentti alla, muut osannevat täydentää.




> Raitioteiden raideleveyksien hyvät ja huonot puolet:
> 
> Kapearaide (n 1000 mm)
> + Sopii ahtaisiin paikkoihin


Raideleveydellä ei merkitystä. Kaluston leveydellä toki on, mutta se ei käytännössä ole kiinni raideleveydestä.




> + Voidaan edullisesti laajentaa verkkoa paikkoihin joissa vuoristo-olosuhteet rajoittaisivat normaaliraiteisen verkon rakentamista, ja esim  varustaa vaunut joko hammaskisko tai vaijerivedolla


Äärimmäisen marginaalinen kustannusero kapeamman ratapenkan muodossa  taitaa olla nykytekniikalla jo nollaluokkaa. Hammaskiskon tai vaijerin kannalta raideleveydellä ei ole merkitystä.




> + Ns light-rail metron rakentaminen edullisempaa koska tunnelit voidaan jättää kapeammiksi


Raideleveydellä ei merkitystä. Kaluston leveydellä toki on, mutta se ei käytännössä ole kiinni raideleveydestä.




> + Käytettyä vanhaa korkealattiakalustoa saatavilla halvalla


Totta, tosin markkinoilla ei ole suuria yhtenäisiä sarjoja ja ostajahalukkaita taitaa olla aika paljon.




> - Ei saatavilla sarjavalmisteisia kokomatalalattiavaunuja suurilta valmistajilta, joudutaan tilaamaan räätälöityjä ratkaisuja jotka jäävät yleensä ainoiksi lajiaan


Pitää osittain paikkansa, mutta taitaa sittenkin riippua enenmmän siitä, onko kyseessä uusi vai vanha ratikkajärjestelmä kuin siitä, mikä sen raideleveys on. Metrisiä uusia ei juuri ole, joten metriset ovat lähes aina vanhoja ja niille tehdään enemmän räätälöityjä ratkaisuita mallia Cobra, Crotram tai Artic. Toisaalta valmis konsepti, vaikka Alstomin Citadis, ei välttämättä muutoksitta sovi vanhaan ratikkakaupunkiin, vaikka sopiikin uusiin ratikkakaupunkeihin, jotka suunnitellaan ko. vaunutyypille. Vaikka yleisesti voidaan kai pitää miinuspuolena sitä, ettei tilata suuren massavalmistajan valmista tuotetta, niin Helsingin tapauksessa on jo nähty, miten sellainen (Variotram) täällä toimii. Artic ei ollut kallis hankkia eikä tunnu olevan ensimmäisen vuoden kokemusten perusteella vikaherkkä tai muutenkaan huono.




> - Joudutaan varaosien suhteen olemaan omavaraisia tai riippuvaisia kyseiseen valmistajaan joka on vaunusarjan rakentanut


Pätee mihin tahansa kalustoon  riippumatta siitä, ostaako hyllystä Citadiksen vai Kajaanista Articin.




> - Vanhan verkon ajokaistat liian kapeat sopiakseen yhteiskäyttöisiksi bussien kanssa, kaistojen leventämien jälkikäteen kallista


Ei liity raideleveyteen vaan on helsinkiläinen erityispiirre. Ei muualla maailmassa suunnitella sellaista raitiovaunukaistaa, jolle ei edes itse raitiovaunu peileineen mahdu. Erikoisinta tässä on se, että niitä suunnitellaan ja toteutetaan yhä edelleen lisää. Helsinkiläiset erikoisolosuhteet. Se, että kaistaa ei käytetä bussikaistana on pluspuoli, ei miinuspuoli.




> - Normalileveän vaunun sisätilat ahtaat jos istumajärjestys käytävän molemmin puolin 2 + 2, jos 1 + 2, niin paikkamääärä rajoitettu


Ei liity raideleveyteen vaan kalustoleveyteen. Kaluston maksimileveys on Euroopassa säädetty 2,65 metriin.




> - Lastenvaunupaikkojen määrä rajoitettu


Ei liity raideleveyteen vaan kalustoleveyteen ja vaunun sisustukseen.




> - Koria leventämällä vastaavasti pyöräkotelot vievät hukkatilaa ja vaunusta tulee kiikkerä


Osittain totta pyöräkoteloiden osalta, mutta tuo kiikkeryys on kyllä ihan omaa keksintöäsi. Suosittelen testaamaan japanilaisia metrovaunuja. 1067 mm raideleveys, 2,6 m kalustoleveys eikä ole kyyti kiikkerää suurillakaan nopeuksilla.




> Normaali ja leveäraide (1435 - 1524 mm)
> + Erimalisten vaunujen saatavuus sekä uusina että käytettyinä hyvä


1435 kyllä, 1524 selkeästi heikompi kuin 1000 mm.




> + Varaosien saatavuus hyvä, ei pakota omavaraisuuteen


Ei varaosien saatavuus riipu raideleveydestä vaan vaunujen valmistajasta. Samat nippelit ja nappelit on CAF:n metrisessä ja 1435 vaunussa.




> + Hyvät ajo-ominaisuudet


Ei ajo-ominaisuuksissa, kuten huippunopeudessa tai kiihtyvyydessä, ole eroa sen perusteella, onko raideleveys 1000 mm vai 1435 mm. Ks. kiikkeryys edellisestä kohdasta.




> + Tilava sisältä, vastaa metroa


Riippuu kalustoleveydestä. Yli 3-metrisiä ratikoita ei voi katukäyttöön rakentaa. 2,65 m on maksimileveys, mutta Eurooppa on täynnä vanhoja raitiotiejärjestelmiä, joissa kaluston leveys on tätä pienempi, vaikka raideleveys on 1435.




> + Raitiovaunukaistoille mahtuvat myös bussit


Raideleveydellä ei merkitystä. Kaluston leveydellä toki on, mutta se ei käytännössä ole kiinni raideleveydestä. Minusta se, että ratikkakaistalla on bussiliikennettä, on miinuspuoli ja nykyaikaisen kansainvälisen kätytännön vastaista. Maailmalla toki on näistä sekajoukkoliikennekaistoista esimerkkejä.




> + Vaunut voivat tarvittaessa käyttää metron kanssa yhteistä rataa tai ainakin varikkoa jos raideleveys sama kuin metrolla


Totta, tosin hyödyt jäävät tapauskohtaisiksi eivätkä välttämättä realisoidu. Kaluston ulottumat (laiturikorkeus, vaunun leveys) tekevät käytännössä saman radan käytön vaikeaksi.




> + Saatavillla myös tram-traineja joilla voi ajaa myös rautatieverkolla


Itse asiassa näitä on metrisinäkin, mutta Suomen oloissa tietysti rautatieverkon käyttö edellyttäisi 1524-ratikkaa, 1435 ei kelpaa.




> - Ei sovi ahtaisiin paikkoihin ja jyrkkiin mutkiin


Raideleveydellä ei merkitystä. Kaluston leveydellä toki on, mutta se ei käytännössä ole kiinni raideleveydestä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty 15.8.2014 klo 0:00 ---------- Previous Post was on 14.8.2014 at 23:57 ----------




> Jos olen väärässä, korjatkaa.


Olet väärässä, valitettavasti. Helsinkiläinen suunnittelukulttuuri puhkeaa Ruoholahdenkadulla kukkaansa. Tilaa olisi, mutta se on tuhlattu väärässä paikassa olevaan korokkeeseen, joten satamaan ajavat ratikat ja Kamppiin ajavat bussit ovat niin lähellä toisiaan, että peilit osuvat yhteen. Osuivat liikenteen alkupäivinä useamman kerran. Siksi ratikan kulku estetään liikennevaloilla, eli ratikka odottaa kiltisti, että bussit kulkevat. Käytännössä voisi olla yksi kaista, jota bussit ajavat itään ja ratikka länteen, sillä ne eivät siinä kuitenkaan kohtaa...

----------


## petteri

> Vaikka mainitsinkin aiemmin esimerkkinä myös Kölnin (U-Bahn), tarkoitin oikeastaan tunneleita moderneilla raitioteillä, niin kuin Porton metro. Saksan Stadtbahnit ovat pääosin 70-luvulta ja kuten Antero Alku mainitsikin, ne ovat sen ajan juttu eikä uusia Stadtbahneja rakenneta, niistä on jo otettu opiksi. 
> 
> Tässä kuitenkin vähän tietoa näistä autojen kulta-ajan aikaisista järjestelmistä:
> 
> Düsseldorfissa on sekä maanpäällinen raitiotie että Stadtbahn, joista jälkimmäinen on sattumoisin U-merkillä varustettu. Uutta tunnelia Stadtbahnille ollaan rakentamassa peräti 3,5 km.Hannoverissa avataan ensi kuussa A-Nordin 1,8 km:n pituinen jatke. Linja on alunperin vuodelta 1976. Hannoverin Stadtbahn avattiin vuonna 1975 korvaamaan varsinainen raitiotie, joka kuitenkin suljettiin vasta neljännesvuosisadan päästä.Karlsruhen uusi tunneli tosiaan on sekin vielä rakenteilla. Ensi vuonnahan uuden cityn kai on tarkoitus olla valmis. Asia aiheutti paljon poliittista kiistaa, ja loppujen lopuksi muistaakseni kaikkea linjoja ei siirretty tunneliin, vaan maanpäällinen rata rakennettiin uusiksi keskustaan. Muistuttaisin kuitenkin, että Karlsruhen ratikka on kombijärjestelmä. Teknisesti en väittäisi sitä ratikaksi, vaan esimetroksi tai jopa lähijunametroksi kevein vaunuin.


Toki Stadtbahn-ratikoiden kehitys on alkanut jo 1970-luvulla ja osin aikaisemminkin. Düsseldorfissa järjestelmää alettiin kehittää maanpäällisenä liikenteenä, mutta sitten katuverkossa kulkevan ratikan rajat tulivat vastaan ja piti alkaa tehdä tunneleita. Düsseldorfin tunnelit ovat valmistuneet vuosina 1981,  1988, 1993 ja 2002. Keskeisimmän osuuden tärkein käyttöönottovuosi, jolloin koko itä-länsi-suuntainen liikenne laitettiin tunneliin oli 1988. Nyt on sitten viides tunnelijärjestelmän laajennusvaihe menossa kun  pohjois-etelä suuntainenkin tunneli on rakenteilla.

Hannoverissa taas tunneleita on vuosilta 1975, 1979 ja 1991. Nyt sitten tunnelijärjestelmää laajennetaan taas.

Düsseldorfista voisimme ottaa oppia, siellähän on koko ajan ollut laajaa raitioverkko. Kun järjestelmää alettin modernisoida ja laajentaa myös esikaupunkeihin, yritettiin ensin toimia katutasossa, mutta sen jälkeen huomattiin, että liikenne ei suju ilman tunneleita ja alettiin panostaa tunnelirakentamiseen.

Karlsruhe on toinen esimerkki, jota ainakin aikaisemmin pidetty hyvänä tälläkin foorumilla. Sielläkin on liikennettä laajennettu ja havaittu että katuverkossa ei toimi riittävän hyvin, vaan on syytä rakentaa tunneleita.

Minusta Helsingin raitioverkon kehittämisessä olisi syytä ottaa mallia Düsseldorfin ja Kölnin kokemuksista, jotka puoltavat voimakkaasti isoimpien ratikoiden tunnelointia. Kuitenkin niin katutasossakin liikennettä säilytetään keskustassa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Autoilun kasvu kyseisenä ajanjaksona johtuu yleisestä talouskehityksestä joka on koskettanut kaikkia teollisuusmaita 2. maailmansodna jälkeen, ja suurin kasvu tapahtuu  nyt  hekitysmaissa.


Autoilun kasvu johtuu autoilun suosimisesta. Autoilu ei ole kasvanut siellä, missä sille ei ole tilaa tai ei ole annettu tilaa, vaikka talous onkin kasvanut. Valitettavasti tiedän vain yhden esimerkin kaupungista, joka päätti olla antamatta autoille tilaa, se on Freiburg. Siellä päätettiin, että liikenteen kasvu ohjataan joukkoliikenteeseen, ja autoilu on 1970-luvulta pysynyt määrällisesti paikallaan. Vaikka Freiburg on menestyvä ja kasvava kaupunki muuten.

Mutta tiedän esimerkin kaupungista, jossa autoilu kaupungissa ei ole kasvanut. Se esimerkki on  yllätys yllätys  Helsinki kantakaupunkinsa osalta. Kun autoilulle ei ole ollut lisää tilaa, se ei ole myöskään kasvanut, kuten Ville O. Turunen jo kirjoitti. Tosin ei ole joukkoliikennekään, vaikka on tehty 21 km metroa. Seudulla tilanne onkin toisin. Liikenteen kasvu on pelkkää autoilun kasvua, koska 50 vuotta on rakennettu autoiluun perustuvaa kaupunkirakennetta.




> Jälkiviisautta! Selvitykset metrosta tekivät ymmärtääkseni isot konsulttitoimistot ja he olisivat varmaan ne tiedot maininneet jos olisivat silloin olleet olemassa. Vaatimuksia alettiin kiristää terrorismin pelon takia vasta 2000-luvun puolivälin jälkeen.


Metron rakentamisen määräykset eivät ole muuttuneet Espoon metron suunnittelun ja rakentamisen aikana vaan ennen eli ovat olleet koko prosessin ajan aivan samat. Vika ei ole konsulttitoimistoissa senkään puolesta, että ne tekevät sitä, mitä asiakas tilaa. Metron kanssa toimialajohjaja Louko on julkisesti sanonut, että kustannukset aliarvioitiin tarkoituksella, jotta päätös menisi läpi. Käytännössä se on tarkoittanut sitä, että metrosta ei haluttu tehdä ajanmukaista ja määräykset täyttävää suunnitelmaa kuten olisi kuulunut tehdä. Ja kuten tehdään kaikessa muussa ja erityisesti raitiotiesuunnittelussa.

Ja ne hinnat vielä. Voit kerrata asiat Matinkylän metroa käsittelevästä artikkelistani tai Espoon metron historia-artikkelista. Mutta niin se meni, että syyskuussa 2006 metrosta päätettiin ensi kerran ja hinnalla 452 M. Seuraava julkaistu hinta oli tammikuussa 2008, 794816 M, joka alennettiin keinotekoisesti 714 M:ksi maaliskuulle 2008. Tällä hinnalla tehtiin päätös rakentamisen käynnistämisestä toukokuussa 2008.

Hinnan nousun syyt vuoden 2006 hinnasta 452 M Louko eritteli Espoon valtuustolle keväällä 2008 seuraavasti:
Yleinen rakentamisen kustannusnousu 7090 MTunnelien turvallisuusvaatimukset 100 MMetron automatisointi 60 MToiset sisäänkäynnit ja Niittykummun ja Koivusaaren asemat 50 MLaatutaso 20 MKalliorakentamisen kustannusten tarkentuminen 15 M
Mutta tämä ei taida kuulua tähän ketjuun, joten jatkossa käyn tätä keskustelua siellä, missä on sen paikka.




> 2000-luvulla em lisäksi ainakin seuraavat:
> Karlsruhe, Rostock, Linz, Krakova.


Tämä on näpertelyä verrattuna siihen, millä periaattein Euroopan liki 100 uutta raitiotietä on tehty. Helsingin tapaan aina löytyy niitä, jotka tekevät tyhmyyksiä, eikä se muuta tyhmyyttä viisaudeksi ja esikuvaksi. Ja jossain tilanteessa maan alle laittaminen voi olla jopa perusteltuakin, mutta jos 98 %:ssa tapauksia perustelua ei ole, niin niistä 2 %:sta ei tule esikuvaa. Ja Karlsruhesta todellakin, siellä kyllä päätettiin tehdä tunneli. Mutta koska sen kapasiteetti ei riitä siihen, mitä ennen tunnelia kulkee pinnalla, tehdään viereiselle kadulle uusi pintarata. Rakennusteollisuus tietenkin kiittää.

Eli hyvä mainita tunnelipuuhastelusta esimerkkinä Karlsruhe, joka osoittaa, mikä hyöty tunnelista on.

Minne muuten unohditte Dortmundin? Sielläkin siirrettiin pintaratikka tunneliin. Sen rakentaminen kesti vain noin 30 vuotta, kunnes viimeiset osat tehtiin valmiiksi 2008. 3,5 km:n tunnelin viimeiset vaiheet maksoivat 200 M.

Mutta minäpä panen paremmaksi! Ludvigshafenissa on suljettu raitiotietunneli. Eli sehän todistaa, että kaikki tunnelit suljetaan, kun kerran yhdessä paikassa on niin tehty.  :Wink: 




> Kyllä ne aluksi olivat HKL:n mutta kauppa purettiin ja kaikkia rahoja ei saatu takaisin. [EDIT:] Eräiden muiden lähteiden mukaan HKL omistaa ne yhä eli ei ole saanut yhtään mitään takaisin niistä, ja on ulkoistanut niiden huollon Bombardierille 10 vuoden sopimuksella joka päättyy 2017.


Ja mikähän se eräs lähde on?




> Helsingissä raitioteiden kehittämiseen käytettävät rahat ovat menneet kalustohankintoihin. Vaikka metroa ja automatisointiprojektia on lupa lyödä kuin vierasta sikaa niin onko kukaan laskenut paljonko Variotram- vaunujen ostaminen 1990-2000-luvun taitteessa  ja uusien niitä korvaavien vaunujen tilaaminen vain 10 vuotta myöhemin Transtechilta on tullut maksamaan ylimääräisiä oppirahoja?


Ensinnä: Articeja ei ole ostettu siksi, että Variotramit ovat mitä ovat, vaan siksi, että raitioverkko laajenee ja matkamäärät kasvavat. Ja Nr-vaunuja poistuu, jotta kalustosta poistuu korkealattiaisuus. Kun Variotramit poistuvat, on ostettava niille korvaavat vaunut. Nekin tulevat olemaan Articeja, koska kauppasopimuksessa on jo sovittu optioista.

Toiseksi Variotrameista: Ne eivät ole Helsingin vaan Bombardierin omaisuutta. Niistä on vuoteen 2017 jatkuva huoltosopimus, jonka aikana Bombardier vuokraa vaunuja HKL:n käyttöön niin, että HKL maksaa vain käytettävissä olevista vaunuista. Jos ja kun vaunut ovat huollossa ja korjattavana, HKL ei maksa vuokraa.

Kun sopimus päättyy, neuvotellaan siitä, ottaako HKL vaunut vastaan ja mihin hintaan. Sillä vaunut eivät täytä hankintasopimusta, minkä vuoksi ne ovat edelleen Bombardierin. Voi olla, että HKL ei ota vaunuja vastaan, jolloin huoltosopimusta ja vuokraamista voidaan jatkaa tai sitten Vaunut lähtevät Helsingistä. Mikään ratkaisu ei ole helppo, vaan kaikista tulee sopia ja pahimmassa tapauksessa riidellä. Sillä tällä hetkellä on sovittu vain huoltosopparista vuoteen 2017.

Variot siis eivät ole koskaan olleet HKL:n eikä niiden kauppaa ole purettu. Vaan kaupan toimittaminen on kesken.

Ja kolmanneksi: Uusien vaunujen hankinta laajennuksiin ja poistuvien tilalle ei ole raitioliikenteen kehittämistä vaan korvausinvestointi ja laajennusinvestointi. On aivan normaalia, että ostetaan sellaista kalustoa, joka toimii, ei sellaista, jonka tiedetään olevan toimimatonta.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Tämä on näpertelyä verrattuna siihen, millä periaattein Euroopan liki 100 uutta raitiotietä on tehty. Helsingin tapaan aina löytyy niitä, jotka tekevät tyhmyyksiä, eikä se muuta tyhmyyttä viisaudeksi ja esikuvaksi. Ja jossain tilanteessa maan alle laittaminen voi olla jopa perusteltuakin, mutta jos 98 %:ssa tapauksia perustelua ei ole, niin niistä 2 %:sta ei tule esikuvaa.


Minusta on syytä huomioida, millaisiin kaupunkeihin nuo uudet raitiotiet on tehty. Ne on yleensä tehty kaduille ja alueille, joilla ei ole ollut aikaisemmin raitiotieliikennettä ainakaan vuosikymmeniin. Kaupungit, joihin keskustaratikoita on rakennettu pintaan ovat myös usein Helsinkiä pienempiä.

Helsinki on erilainen kaupunki, kun muualla ratikkaliikenne usein lopetettiin, se Helsingissä säilytettiin. Seurauksena kaupungissamme on laaja raitioverkko, joka kannattaa yhä säilyttää.

Jos Helsingissäkin on tavoitteena laajentaa raitioliikennettä keskustan sekä esikaupunkien välillä ja kuitenkin myös säilyttää ratikkaa kantakaupungin kulkuneuvona, kannattaakin ottaa mallia kaupungeista, jotka eivät koskaan lopettaneet raitioliikennettä, vaan kehittivät siitä menestyksekkäästi myös esikaupunkikulkuneuvon.

Düsseldorf ja Köln ovat hyviä ratikkakaupunkeja. Ne ovat kokoluokaltaan enemmän ja vähemmän samalla hehtaarilla kuin nykyinen Helsingin seutu ja S-bahniakin on suhteessa suunnilleen saman verran . Erona on se, että raitioliikennettä on pystytty laajentamaan myös pitkälle esikaupunkeihin. Se on toki vaatinut tunneli-investointeja raitioliikenteen sujuvuuteen ja yhä nuo kaupungit jatkavat erinomaisesti toimivalla linjallaan laajentaen U-stadtbahn konseptiaan. josta Helsinginkin kannattaisi ottaa mallia.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Voisit sinäkin uskoa mitä minä ja Petteri olemme kaivaneet esiin urbanrail.net istä ja muista lähteistä siitä millaisia maanalaisia ratoja on viime aikoina rakennettu Eurooppaan ja miksi., tai itse tutkia niistä lähteistä eikä aina kyseenalaistaa ja dissata meidän tarjoamia faktoja.


Uskonkin, ja olen myös ilmoittanut ne raitiotiet (tai tässä tapauksessa Stadtbahnit/Light railit), joita en tunne. En ole millään tavalla myöskään kiistänyt sinun tai Petterin antamien esimerkkien oikeellisuutta tai väittänyt niitä muuksi kuin faktoiksi. En ole myöskään keksinyt näistä annetuista esimerkeistä mitään omia väittämiä, mutta olen toki parhaani mukaan yrittänyt perustella, miksi näitä ei voi vertailla Helsinkiin. Olen itse vastannut faktaan faktalla, ja olen kovin pahoillani, jos urbanrail.netistä tai muualta internetistä ei löydy mainintaa esimerkiksi maaperien eroista tai faktoihin perustuvaa visiota siitä, minkälainen voisi mahdollinen Stadtbahn tai light rail Helsingissä olla.

Sattumoisin näistä mainituista raidejärjestelmistä moni on omakohtaisesti tuttuja. Mm. Rostockissa kävin viimeksi tämän vuoden kesäkuun alussa. Siellä on lyhyt, 350 metrin tunnelinpätkä keskustassa, ja siinä tunnelissa tasan yksi asema. Maanalainen osuus on syvimmillään 11 metriä maan pinnan alapuolella. Mutta tämänhän olisit itsekin voinut tarkistaa verkosta, samoin kaikki muut, ennen kuin aloit väittää, että Stadtbahneja rakennetaan edelleenkin ympäri Eurooppaa. Yksi tunneli ja pysäkki tai asema, esimerkiksi mahdollisen Raide-Jokerin tunneli Huopalahden aseman alla, ei todellakaan tee linjasta Stadtbahnia. Oikaista voi, sen voi tehdä tunnelissa, sen voi tehdä sillalla tai sen voi tehdä nurmiradalla puiston halki, mutta se ei tee raitiovaunusta metroa.

Pyytäisin siis, että sinä itse tutustuisit faktoihin vähän huolellisemmin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mutta tiedän esimerkin kaupungista, jossa autoilu kaupungissa ei ole kasvanut. Se esimerkki on  yllätys yllätys  Helsinki kantakaupunkinsa osalta. Kun autoilulle ei ole ollut lisää tilaa, se ei ole myöskään kasvanut, kuten Ville O. Turunen jo kirjoitti. Tosin ei ole joukkoliikennekään, vaikka on tehty 21 km metroa. Seudulla tilanne onkin toisin. Liikenteen kasvu on pelkkää autoilun kasvua, koska 50 vuotta on rakennettu autoiluun perustuvaa kaupunkirakennetta.


Ai eivätkö joukkolikennematkat Helsingin keskustaan ole kasvaneet ?

Sinä ja hengenheimolaisesi haluatte siis kaupungin joka ei kasva ja jossa on vain ns 1. taason joukkoliikenneverkko joka takkuilee kaikkialla muualla paitsi  lähiöissä joissa liikutaan auitoilla enimmäkseen. Mutta minä en. Minä katson etttä kaupunki joka kasvaa lähiöistä sisäänpäin tarvitsee nopeita muulta liikenteltä eristettyjä yhteyksiä eli ns 2. tason joukkoliikenneverkon 1. tasoa täydentämään.




> Tämä on näpertelyä verrattuna siihen, millä periaattein Euroopan liki 100 uutta raitiotietä on tehty. Helsingin tapaan aina löytyy niitä, jotka tekevät tyhmyyksiä, eikä se muuta tyhmyyttä viisaudeksi ja esikuvaksi. Ja jossain tilanteessa maan alle laittaminen voi olla jopa perusteltuakin, mutta jos 98 %:ssa tapauksia perustelua ei ole, niin niistä 2 %:sta ei tule esikuvaa. Ja Karlsruhesta todellakin, siellä kyllä päätettiin tehdä tunneli. Mutta koska sen kapasiteetti ei riitä siihen, mitä ennen tunnelia kulkee pinnalla, tehdään viereiselle kadulle uusi pintarata. Rakennusteollisuus tietenkin kiittää.


Suurin osa uusista raitiotieistä jotka on rakennettu ja ilman tunneleita on tehty pääsääntöisesti pienempiin kaupunkeihin tai sitten lyhyitä pätkiä suuuriin miljoonakaupunkeihin tyyliin Pariisi.

Tunnelikohteet on tehty pääosin vanhojen verkkojen saneerausten yhteydessä. 




> Minne muuten unohditte Dortmundin? Sielläkin siirrettiin pintaratikka tunneliin. Sen rakentaminen kesti vain noin 30 vuotta, kunnes viimeiset osat tehtiin valmiiksi 2008. 3,5 km:n tunnelin viimeiset vaiheet maksoivat 200 M.


Ei ole ollut aikaa penkoa kaikkia. Ja onhan lähempänäkin esimerkkejä: Tukholman Solnaankin Tvärbananille rakennettu tunneli, tosin topografian takia, mutta alittaa se myös ison liikenneympyränkin eri tasoissa kuin katu.




> Mutta minäpä panen paremmaksi! Ludvigshafenissa on suljettu raitiotietunneli. Eli sehän todistaa, että kaikki tunnelit suljetaan, kun kerran yhdessä paikassa on niin tehty.


Kaikkialla ei mene niinkuin Strömsössä. Purkupäätös johtunee kaupungin ja seudun kasvuennusteiden toteutumattomuudesta ja taloustilanteen heikkenemisestä.




> Ja mikähän se eräs lähde on?


Lukuisten lehtien sivut jotka tuolloin käsittelivät aihetta Raitio-lehteä myöten , ja Mirva Haltian blogi ym ym.




> Ensinnä: Articeja ei ole ostettu siksi, että Variotramit ovat mitä ovat, vaan siksi, että raitioverkko laajenee ja matkamäärät kasvavat. Ja Nr-vaunuja poistuu, jotta kalustosta poistuu korkealattiaisuus. Kun Variotramit poistuvat, on ostettava niille korvaavat vaunut. Nekin tulevat olemaan Articeja, koska kauppasopimuksessa on jo sovittu optioista.


Kyllä, mutta Variotramien oli tarkoitus olla käytössä johonkin 2030-luvulle asti mutta sitä ne eivät tule olemaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Matkalainen

> Sinä ja hengenheimolaisesi haluatte siis kaupungin joka ei kasva ja jossa on vain ns 1. taason joukkoliikenneverkko joka takkuilee kaikkialla muualla paitsi  lähiöissä joissa liikutaan auitoilla enimmäkseen.


No no, muistetaanpa mitä oma hengenheimolaisesi kirjoitti:




> Älä kehitä olkiukkoja.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Düsseldorfin tunnelit ovat valmistuneet vuosina *1981*,  1988, 1993 ja 2002. Keskeisimmän osuuden tärkein käyttöönottovuosi, jolloin koko itä-länsi-suuntainen liikenne laitettiin tunneliin oli *1988*.


Eli 1970-luvun juttu, kuten aiemmin on täällä tiedetty kertoa.




> Hannoverissa taas tunneleita on vuosilta 1975, 1979 ja 1991. Nyt sitten tunnelijärjestelmää laajennetaan taas.


Myös 1970-luvun järjestelmä.




> Minusta Helsingin raitioverkon kehittämisessä olisi syytä ottaa mallia Düsseldorfin ja Kölnin kokemuksista, jotka puoltavat voimakkaasti isoimpien ratikoiden tunnelointia.


Luitko ollenkaan, mitä kirjoitin geologisista olosuhteista? Olen itse ollut harvinaisen vahvasti läsnä, kun Kölnissä kaivettiin rautatieaseman alla. Muistan vieläkin, miltä maaperä näpeissäni tuntui. Sellaista tunnelia Helsinkiin voi rakentaa, joten näistä kaupungeista ei voi ottaa mallia.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Äärimmäisen marginaalinen kustannusero kapeamman ratapenkan muodossa  taitaa olla nykytekniikalla jo nollaluokkaa. Hammaskiskon tai vaijerin kannalta raideleveydellä ei ole merkitystä.


Tarkoitin että jos aiotaan rakentaa kokonan uuden verkon niin vain kaupungeissa joissa topografia vaatii olisi mitään perustelua rakentaa se 1000 mm:seksi. Tai jos haluaa matkailukäyttöön raitiotien jossa ajetaan museo-tai nostalgiakalustolla esim.




> Pätee mihin tahansa kalustoon  riippumatta siitä, ostaako hyllystä Citadiksen vai Kajaanista Articin.


Huuoltovarmuus parempi jos toimittaja on iso. Varmuutta että koko Transtechin tehdasta on edes olemassa 40 vuoden päästä ei ole mutta joku Alstom tai Siemens ei katoa tosta vaan. Tietysti sama ongelma on VR:llä joka on ostanut paljon kalustoa Transtechiltä joten ilmeisesti HKL oli laskenut että VR jotankin "takaa" toiminnan jatkuvuuden. Mutta olihan Transtech yhdessä vaiheessa Espanjalaisen Talgon omistuksessa ja mahdollisen omistajavaihdoksen yhteydessä jokin tuoteryhmmä voi kadota kokonaan. 

Kaikki kaupalliset seikathan ovat ostajan ja myyjän välisiä yksityisasioita mutta arvioisin että kaupunki jossa on normaaliraideleveys raitiotiellä säästää kaluston hankinta- ja ylläpitokuluissa verrattuna sellaiseen jolla on poikkeava kapearaiteinen verkko.




> Ei liity raideleveyteen vaan on helsinkiläinen erityispiirre. Ei muualla maailmassa suunnitella sellaista raitiovaunukaistaa, jolle ei edes itse raitiovaunu peileineen mahdu. Erikoisinta tässä on se, että niitä suunnitellaan ja toteutetaan yhä edelleen lisää. Helsinkiläiset erikoisolosuhteet. Se, että kaistaa ei käytetä bussikaistana on pluspuoli, ei miinuspuoli.


Mahdollisuus käyttää kaista busseillekin on ehdottomasti laskettava plussaksi jos busseja ei ole liian paljon. 




> Osittain totta pyöräkoteloiden osalta, mutta tuo kiikkeryys on kyllä ihan omaa keksintöäsi. Suosittelen testaamaan japanilaisia metrovaunuja. 1067 mm raideleveys, 2,6 m kalustoleveys eikä ole kyyti kiikkerää suurillakaan nopeuksilla.
> 
> Ei ajo-ominaisuuksissa, kuten huippunopeudessa tai kiihtyvyydessä, ole eroa sen perusteella, onko raideleveys 1000 mm vai 1435 mm. Ks. kiikkeryys edellisestä kohdasta.


Matalalattiaraitiovaunujen osalta kiikkeryys ja pyöräkotelo-rajoitukset ovat tosiasia. Japanilaiset metrojunat tai sveitsiläiset Glacier-expressit sun muut eivät ole raitiovaunuja vaan raskasta raideliikennettä joiden käyttötarkoitus aivan eri.





> Olet väärässä, valitettavasti. Helsinkiläinen suunnittelukulttuuri puhkeaa Ruoholahdenkadulla kukkaansa. Tilaa olisi, mutta se on tuhlattu väärässä paikassa olevaan korokkeeseen, joten satamaan ajavat ratikat ja Kamppiin ajavat bussit ovat niin lähellä toisiaan, että peilit osuvat yhteen. Osuivat liikenteen alkupäivinä useamman kerran. Siksi ratikan kulku estetään liikennevaloilla, eli ratikka odottaa kiltisti, että bussit kulkevat. Käytännössä voisi olla yksi kaista, jota bussit ajavat itään ja ratikka länteen, sillä ne eivät siinä kuitenkaan kohtaa...


Keskikoroke on rakennettu jalankulkijoita varten. Jostainhan heidän on päästävä kadun yli. 

Koko ongelma poistuu kun länsimetro otetaan käyttöön ja raitiovaunuille palaa sitten aina vihreä. 





> Uskonkin, ja olen myös ilmoittanut ne raitiotiet (tai tässä tapauksessa Stadtbahnit/Light railit), joita en tunne. En ole millään tavalla myöskään kiistänyt sinun tai Petterin antamien esimerkkien oikeellisuutta tai väittänyt niitä muuksi kuin faktoiksi. En ole myöskään keksinyt näistä annetuista esimerkeistä mitään omia väittämiä, mutta olen toki parhaani mukaan yrittänyt perustella, miksi näitä ei voi vertailla Helsinkiin. Olen itse vastannut faktaan faktalla, ja olen kovin pahoillani, jos urbanrail.netistä tai muualta internetistä ei löydy mainintaa esimerkiksi maaperien eroista tai faktoihin perustuvaa visiota siitä, minkälainen voisi mahdollinen Stadtbahn tai light rail Helsingissä olla.
> 
> Pyytäisin siis, että sinä itse tutustuisit faktoihin vähän huolellisemmin.


Itse väitit että Göteborgissa maaperä on helppo metrotyyppisen lähiliikennejunatunnelin rakentamiseksi. Se ei ole helppo koska jokivarsikaupungille tyypillisesti maaperä on savea ja siksi Göteborg ei rakentanut metroa samoihin aikoihin kuin Helsinki vaan alkaa rakentaa vasta nyt ja suurin osa tunnelista tulee olemaan peruskaliossa. Västlänken http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/V%C3%A4stl%C3%A4nken jonka niminen sikäläinen "Pisara" on tulee maksamaan 20 miljardia kruunua eli n 2 miljardia euroa mutta Ruotsissa kaikki muukin on vähän kalliimpaa kuin Suomessa.

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Itse väitit että Göteborgissa maaperä on helppo metrotyyppisen lähiliikennejunatunnelin rakentamiseksi.


Ei varmaankaan koko Göteborgissa, koska sieltäkin löytyy kalliota, ja mikä pahinta, kalliota ja savimaata sekaisin.
Olen lukenut ja antanut itseni ymmärtää, että tuo aiemmin mainittu raitiotien pätkä, joka kaivetaan autotien alle, tehdään niin juuri siksi, että se on siinä kohtaa mahdollista. Näin varmaan kannattaisi tehdä Helsingissäkin, jos sellaista maaperää tulee vastaan. Enpä tiedä keskustasta muuta kuin muinaisen Kluuvinlahden alueen, josta siitäkin osa on savea haastavampaa velliä. Tästä on saatu kokemuksia jo metroa rakentaessa.




> Västlänken http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/V%C3%A4stl%C3%A4nken jonka niminen sikäläinen "Pisara" on tulee maksamaan 20 miljardia kruunua eli n 2 miljardia euroa mutta Ruotsissa kaikki muukin on vähän kalliimpaa kuin Suomessa.


Kaikki? Vai rakentamiseen liittyvä vain? Olen saanut sen käsityksen, että rakentamisen hinnoissa ei ole mitään järin suurta eroa. Isoissa hankkeissa summat eivät koskaan ole yksiselitteisiä, sillä niihin vaikuttaa niin monta tekijää, hankinnat, alihankinnat, kilpailutuksen prioriteetit jne. Onko sinulla jossain lähdettä, jonka mukaan Västlänken tehdään cut-and-coverina? Vaikka enhän minä sitä lähdettä tarvitse, kun tiedän, että noin kolmasosa tehdään niin, ja kaksi kolmasosaa porataan kallioon. Luulen, että juuri se kallion ja savimaan vaihtelu tekee Västlänkenistä niin kalliin kuin mitä se on. Tämä saattaa auttaa ymmärtämään myös Pisaran hinta-arviota.
"Kaikki" muu, eli esim. arkipäiväiset hankinnat, Ruotsissa on oman kokemukseni mukaan aavistuksen halvempaa kuin Suomessa - tai ainakin Tukholmassa halvempaa kuin Helsingissä.

EDIT: Ylhäällä sepustin Västlänkenin tunnelista muistin varassa ja tarkistamatta väitteideni oikeellisuutta, mutta sen tiedon löysin nopeasti:
http://www.trafikverket.se/Privat/Pr...anken/Tunneln/

----------


## petteri

> Luitko ollenkaan, mitä kirjoitin geologisista olosuhteista? Olen itse ollut harvinaisen vahvasti läsnä, kun Kölnissä kaivettiin rautatieaseman alla. Muistan vieläkin, miltä maaperä näpeissäni tuntui. Sellaista tunnelia Helsinkiin voi rakentaa, joten näistä kaupungeista ei voi ottaa mallia.


Toki Helsingissä tunneleita rakennetaan poraamalla ja louhimalla ja tunnelit ovat sitten vähän syvemmällä, mutta ei tuo työtapaero mitenkään estä U-Stadtbahn tunneleiden rakentamista. Esimerkiksi Töölön metron linjaus on erittäin käyttökelpoinen isoille ratikoille. Helsingissähän ei ole tarkoitus lopettaa tai vähentää nykyisenkaltaista kadulla kulkevaa lyhyen pysäkkivälin ratikkaa, vaan luoda uusi esikaupunkiratikoiden raitioliikenne, jonka käynnistäminen katutasossa on vaikuttaa poliittisesti toivottomalta.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Toki Helsingissä tunneleita rakennetaan poraamalla ja louhimalla ja tunnelit ovat sitten vähän syvemmällä, mutta ei tuo työtapaero mitenkään estä U-Stadtbahn tunneleiden rakentamista.


Jolloin hintaa tulee saman verran per kilometri kuin mille tahansa muulle tunnelimetrolle. Ainahan sitä voi yrittää myydä ideaa, jossa porataan ratikkatunnelia 16 kilometriä kolmella ja puolella miljardilla. Enpä vain usko, että ratikkaliikenteeseen halutaan satsata tuollaisia summia. Sinänsä tuntuu oudolta väite siitä, että se olisi poliittisesti jotenkin helpompaa kuin katutason siivoamista pikaratikalle kelvollisemmaksi.

----------


## petteri

> Jolloin hintaa tulee saman verran per kilometri kuin mille tahansa muulle tunnelimetrolle. Ainahan sitä voi yrittää myydä ideaa, jossa porataan ratikkatunnelia 16 kilometriä kolmella ja puolella miljardilla. Enpä vain usko, että ratikkaliikenteeseen halutaan satsata tuollaisia summia. Sinänsä tuntuu oudolta väite siitä, että se olisi poliittisesti jotenkin helpompaa kuin katutason siivoamista pikaratikalle kelvollisemmaksi.


U-stadtbahnin kehittämisessä on ideana porata keskustaan tunneleita ja toimia sitten katutasossa kauempana keskustasta, jolloin esikaupungeissa voidaan säästää radanrakentamiskustannuksissa. Töölön metron voisi ratikkatunnelina rakentaa esimerkiksi niin, että sieltä noustaan tunneleista katutasolle Paciuksenkadulle, Ruskeasuolle ja Pasilan jälkeen.

Toisaalta katutason ratkaisut näyttävät minusta keskustassa vaativan raitioliikenteen priorisoimista paljon kaiken muun yläpuolelle. Se samalla epäsuorasti asennetasolla tuo vaatii, että hyväksytään kaiken muun katutasolla tapahtuvan toiminnan olevan alempiarvoista, ei usein vähän alempiarvoista, vaan monissa asioissa paljon. Tuo epäsuora alempiarvoisuusvaatimus koskee niin kävelyä, pyöräilyä, autoliikennettä, bussiliikennettä, katupuita, parkkipaikkoja, jopa liikenneturvallisuuttakin.

Kantakaupungissa katutila on niin tiukalla, että en näe lähiaikoina paljon mitään mahdollisuuksia raitioliikenteen voimakkaaseen poliittiseen arvostamiseen kaiken muun yläpuolelle. Nykyään tuollaista ratikkapolitiikkaa kannattaa vain hyvin pieni vähemmistö ja suurin osa kaupunkilaisista kannattaa paljon moniarvoisempaa politiikkaa. Rahat kantakaupungin ratikkatunneleihin on paljon helpompi löytää, toki toiminta katutasossa kauempana keskustassa vaatii sekin kompromisseja ja raitioliikenteen priorisoimista, mutta tiheimmän kaupungin ulkopuolella poliittiset ja teknisetkin haasteet ovat paljon pienempiä kuin tiheimmässä kantakaupungissa.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Nakkiputka hyvä, aika ei riitä kaikkiin viesteihin vastaamiseen, Anteron ja sinun viestisi tästä aijheesta muistuttavat hyvin paljon toisiaan ja olen pyrkinyt tässä pisara-asiassa vastata Anterolle joka lienee arvovaltaisin Pisaran ja muiden maanalaisten ratojen vastustaja tällä foorumilla. Sellaisille kirjoittajille jotka eivät edes asu pk-seudulla ja kuvittelevat tietävänsä kaiken seudun joukkoliikenteestä en viitsi vastata ollenkaan kun on näistä meidän asioista kyse.


No juu, kiireitä tietysti silloin tällöin itse kullakin, enkä minäkään useinkaan heti vastaa jonkun vastakommentteihin. Usein tosin sen takia, että haluan miettiä kunnolla asian läpi, ennen kuin lähetän viestin.

Et ehkä viitannut minuun viimeisessä virkkeessä, mutta näin taustatietona: Olen asunut koko ikäni Pääkaupunkiseudulla kaikissa neljässä kunnassa, Espoossa kauimman aikaa. Työhistoriastani sen verran, että olen toiminut yhteensä useamman vuoden Helsingissä joukkoliikenteen kuljettajana ja joukkoliikennesuunnittelijana. Välillä olin rakentamassa Hakamäentietä Helsingissä. Ja opiskelen myös alaa.

Mutta olisiko tuossa yksi näiden väittelyiden ongelma: Se että näytät suhtautuvan eräisiin kirjoittajiin täällä "Tunneliratojen vastustajana", etkä kuuntele heidän argumenttejaan ja arvioi niitä teknisiin faktoihin, tilastoihin, tutkimustietoon perustuen. Toisin sanoen otat torjuvan asenteen heti argumentin kuultuasi, etkä mieti argumentin perusteita?




> Mutta itse asiaan:
> 
> Vaikka teoriassa Mannerheimintien bussiliikenteen voisi korvata pikaraitioteillä niin ei se niin yksinkertaista ole.
> 
> Suurin osa bussimatkustajista tulevat kauempaa, kehäykkösen ulkopuolelta, ja niihin kohteisiin ei raitiotietä rakenneta, vaan niistä tullaan Helsingin kantakaupunkiin joko junalla, bussila tai omalla autolla, riippuen mistä lähtee ja mikä on määränpää.
> 
> Jos bussiliikenne lopetetaan tai pysäytetään Meilahteen niin matkustajat todennäköisesti siirtyvät kulkemaan kokonaan autolla tai autolla/bussilla + junalla. Bussilla + raitiovaunulla vaikka se lähtisi kehäykkösen tuntumasta keskustaan matka kestäisi huomattavasti kauemmin kuin junalla, vaikka junalle joutuisi erikseen menemään liityntävälineellä tai kävellen. Lisäksi tulsi haittana istumapaikan mahdollinen menetys kun vaihtaa kulkuneuvoa keskustan tuntumassa.


Kuinkahan suuri osuus näiden säteittäisväylien nykyisistä bussimatkustajista A) Nousee kyytiin Kehä I:n ulkopuolelta JA B) Poistuu esim. Mannerheimintien suunnalla Hesperian puiston, Töölön kisahallin tai Kansaneläkelaitoksen pysäkillä. JA C) Ei asu kävelymatkan (500 m) sisällä noiden ehdottamieni runkoraitioteiden päätepysäkeistä tai lähijuna-asemista tai ehdottamieni runkobussilinjojen pysäkeistä? 10%? 30%? 50%? 90%?

Meinaan, ei bussista junaan vaihtava matkustaja ole ongelma joukkoliikennejärjestelmän näkökulmasta. Enkä myöskään osaa pitää suurena ongelmana sitä, että raideliikennevälineessä joutuu seisomaan. Siitä bussista kannattaa muuten vaihtaam mahdollisimman aikaisin (eli siellä Kehä I:n tienoilla) ratikkaan, niin saa varmemmin ratikasta istumapaikan. Ellei sitten halua istua henkilöautojen kanssa samassa ruuhkassa jumittavassa bussissa.




> Vain tapauksessa että Pisara -rataa EI rakenneta jolloin junan jakelu Helisngin keskustassa olisi yhtä surkea kuin nyt, ja Töölön suuntaan menevien matkustajien olisi pakko matkustaa taaksepäin päärautatieasemalta, raitiovaunulla olisi etulyöntiasema, totta, mutta matka-aika kestäisi kaikilla liikenneevälineillä silloin kohtuuttoman paljon matkan pituuteen näden, koska monille oma auto koko matkalle olisi houkuttelevin tapa ja se näkyisi myös ruuhkina ja se vaikeuttaisi myös raitiovaunujen etenemistä.


Unohditko tahallasi, että ehdotin noissa aiemmissa keskusteluissa Pasila-Töölö -välin raitioliikenteen nopeuttamista?

Miten muuten ajattelit, että ruuhkat voisivat nykyisestä pahentua, kun Tullinpuomin seutu on jo nykyisin liikenteen pullonkaula? Sinne vaan ei mahdu nykyistä enempää autoja ruuhka-aikaan ilman, että siitä tehdään yksi iso parkkipaikka.




> Pisara-radan yksi unohdettu ominaisuus on että se parantaa junilla tulevien poikittaisyhteyksiä koillis-suunnasta läntiseen kantakaupunkiin ja länsisuunnasta tulevilta itäiseen kantakaupunkiin. Helsingin kaupunki ei ole suunntellut mitään nykyistä nopeampaa poikittaista raitiotieyhteyttä Pasilan korkeudelle. Pisaran myötä myös matkat Itä-Helsingin ja rantaradan välillä nopeutuisivat. Helsingillä on varaa tuhlata rahaa Keskuspuiston alitavaan bussitunneliin jossain Hakuninmaan korkeudella, mutta ei Keskuspuiston alittavaan raitiotietunneliin välillä Vallila-Pasila-Töölön tulli.


Tuo on tosiaan Pisaran hyviä puolia keskustajakelun parantumisen ohella. Jokeri 2:n tunneli Keskuspuiston ali on minusta taas hyvinkin tarpeellinen, koska tällä "kehällä" on minusta yksi Helsingin seudun tärkeimmistä puuttuvista joukkoliikenneyhteyksistä. Mikä myös näkyy Kehä I:n, Kehä III:n ja Ylästöntien automäärissä.




> Helsingin raitiotieverkosta yleisesti voin useiden satojen penkillä kulutettujen kilometrien perusteella todeta että on vain muutama pätkä jossa pikaraitiotietasoinen liikenne voitaisiin teoriassa toteuttaa, eli huippunopeus 60 km/h ja keskinopeus yli 30. Ne ovat Sörnäinen-Käpylä Mäkelänkatua pitkin, Meilahti-Munkkiniemi Paciuksenkatua pitkin, Meilahti-Ruskeasuo, Töölö-Kallio Helsinginkatua pitkin, ja Sörnäinen-Koskela Hämeentietä/Kustaa Vaasan katua pitkin. Valitettavasti ne kyseiset pätkät on pilattu liian tiheällä pysäkkivälillä ja liian monilla risteyksillä, varsinkin Mäkelänkatu. Helsinginkadun kapasiteettia ei hyödynnetä ollenkaan koska sitä ajaa vain yksi linja, 8 joka ei aja edes keskustaan, ja Koskelan pätkällä ei kulje ainuttakaan linjaa! Jos Hämeentie Hakaniemestä Sörnäisiin saataisiin autoista vapaaksi voitaisiin silläkin ajaa nopeammin, mutta Mannerheimintie on murheenkryyni koska autoja ei voi häätää siltä pois kuten Hämeentieltä jolla on rinnakkainen moottoritietasoinen katu korttelin päässä.


Tarkistin nuo antamasi luvut, ja tuo 30 km/h keskinopeus 60 km/h huippunopeudella ja 24 s pysäkkiajoilla vaatisi 750 m pysäkkivälin, joka on minusta vähän turhan pitkä 1. tason joukkoliikenteelle (pintajoukkoliikenteelle). 500-600 m pysäkkivälillä ja 50-60 km/h huippunopeudella tuottaa keskinopeudeksi noin 23-27 km/h. 5 km matkaan kuluu keskinopeudella 23 km/h 13 min ja keskinopeudella 30 km/h 10 min. Ero siis 3 min ja tuo vastaa matkaa Kuusitieltä Kehä I:lle Mannerheimintietä ja Hämeenlinnanväylää pitkin.

Mannerheimintielläkin on länsipuolellaan Paciuksenkatu-Linnakoskenkatu-Mechelininkatu, josta erityisesti Linnakoskenkadulla on nykyisin ruuhka-aikoinakin vapaata kapaisteettia.

Noista mainitsemistasi potentiaalisista "pikaraitiotieosuuksista" olemme aika lailla samaa mieltä. Mutta tuo nopeusjuttu on sellainen, että olisin vielä 6-8 vuotta sitten ollut tuosta samoilla linjoilla kanssasi. Mutta nyt vuosien 2008-2011 aikana tehdyt ratikka-aiheisen tutustumismatkat Saksaan, Ranskaan, Sveitsiin, Ruotsiin ja Norjaan ja keskustelut näiden viimeisen 6 vuoden aikana poliitikkojen, joukkolikenteen harrastajien, kuljettajien, suunnittelijoiden ja johtajien kanssa, omat havainnot Helsingistä ja lukemattomat taulukkolaskelmat, piirrokset jne. ovat kääntäneet minut sille kannalle, että koko "pikaraitiotie" on käsitteenä hieman ongelmallinen. Ongelmallisen siitä tekee se, ettei sille ole mitään täsmällistä määritelmää alan kirjallisuudessa, mutta suomalaisessa keskustelussa siitä on tullut joku suuri ihmeitä tekevä mysteeri.

Voisin siis laskea 20 km/h keskinopeudella kulkevan ratikankin "pikaratikaksi", kunhan sen toteutuva keskinopeus on lähellä pysäkkivälin ja kaarteisuuden määrittelemää teoreettista keskinopeutta. Tärkeintä minusta on se sujuvuuden tuntu (ja myös toteuma), mikä nimenomaan on sellainen, mitä Helsingin verkolta puuttuu.

Tietysti jonkin verran olisi syytä olla myös erotettua rataa (näin suosittelee muuten myös BOStrab  :Wink: 




> Vaikka Mannerheimintien raitioliikennettä voitaisiin tehostaa poistamalla siltä linjat 2 ja 7 niin silti ihannetapauksessasi kapasiteettin käyttö olisi tapissa koska uudet esikaupunkiradat Munkkivuoreen ja mahdollisesti Leppävaaraan ja Konalaan vaatisivat nekin omat linjansa, koska kymppiä ei kuitenkaan vietäisi pois Pikku-Huopahdelta eikä nykyisen nelosen reittiä käännettäisi pois Vanhasta Munkkinemestä.


Asetat nyt keskustelulle mielivaltaisia ja perustelemattomia ehtoja.




> Mannerheimintien nykyisistä pysäkeistä vain osaan mahtuisi kahdesta täyspitkästä vaunusta koottu 60 m pitkä yksikkö, ja yhdellekään pysäkille ei mahtuisi kahta kahdesta vaunusta koottua yksikköä yhtä aikaa.


Tämä on tiedossa ja tämä on myös tarkoituksellista. Sen takia lähtökohtanani on 3 min (kahden slotin) vuoroväli, että siellä olisi sitä häiriönsietokykyä. Yhden vuoron jäädessä myöhään, ja joillakin osuuksilla myös säännöllisesti, joudutaan tietysti ajamaan tietysti peräkkäisissä sloteissa, mutta häiriösietoa on yhä jonkin verran.




> Se että Mannerheimintiellä vaunut klimpiintyvät toistensa perään on ruuhka-aikana sääntö eikä poikkeus ja millään liikennevaloetuuksilla ei niiden kulkua sujuvoiteta, liikennevaloja ja liikennettä risteyksissä on vain liian paljon kaiken kaikkiaan.


Esität lisää stetsonista vedettyjä ja perustelemattomia ehtoja. Aivan kuten mm. Petteri tähän liikennevaloasiaan liittyen.

Tuo on siis varsin yleinen väite, mutta esitetääns vastakysymys: Miksi Helsingin metro kulkee suunnilleen aikataulussa, vaikka sillä on 4 min vuorovälit, minkä "liikennevalot" määräävät? V: Koska sillä on "täydelliset" valoetuudet, jotka toteutuvat säännöllisesti ja aina samalla tavalla. Olisiko sitten metroradan ylittäminen samassa tasossa mitenkään turvallista? V: Onhan se, koska junien välissä on aina tilaa. Optimaalinen paikka ylittää rata on tietysti sellainen paikka asemien välillä, jossa eri suuntiin menevät junat kohtaavat.

Mielestäni olen esittänyt tämän ratkaisumallini ennenkin täällä, mutta laitetaan nyt kuitenkin: K: Miten tätä sitten sovellettaisiin raitioliikenteeseen: 1) Etsitään tietyltä katuosuudelta ne tärkeimmät risteykset, joiden mukaan valo-ohjaus ja vaunujen kulku on tahdistettava. 2) Etsitään sopiva nopeus, jolla näiden katuosuuksille saadaan ainakin edellä mainittujen tärkeimpien risteysten välille saadaan pysäkkipysähdykset huomioiden vaunuille molempiin suuntiin pysähdyksetön kulku. 3) Tarkistetaan väliin jääviin risteysten tilanne. Näissä voidaan tarpeen vaatiessa kieltää vasemmalle kääntyminen tai estää se. 4) Yritetään samalla sovittaa autoliikenteelle mahdollisimman leveä ja pysähdyksetön vihreä aalto 5) Jos tilanne muodostuu liian hankalaksi, palataan kohtaan 2 ja tilataan lisää kahvia.

Vasta jos tässä hakataan useampi tunti ja kokous päätä seinään, antaisin luvan ruveta suunnittelemaan tunneleita. Ja siltikin niin vähän kuin mahdollista, käyttäen lähtötietoina edellä kuvattua prosessia. Aikataulujen ja liikennevalojen suunnittelutyö on nimittäin hyvin halpaa tunnelien suunnitteluun ja erityisesti rakentamiseen verrattuna.




> Bussikaistojen poisto ei auttaisi koska niillä alkaisivat kulkea henkilöautot (tai polkupyörät kesällä, talvella ei niillä kulkisi mikään).


Bussikaistojen poistamisen tärkein funktio on se, että tällöin ajokaistat voitaisiin kaventaa nykyisestä 3,25 m + 3,25 m -> 3,00 m ja 3,00 m. Tällöin raitioliikenne saisi sen kipeästi kaipaamansa 40 cm sivutilaa molemmille puolille. Eli 6,40 m leveän ratikkakaistan 3,00 m raidevälillä. Tarkoitus ei siis varsinaisesti ole autoliikenteen määrän vähentäminen, vaikka myös sitä voidaan tässä yhteydessä harkita.




> En ymmärtänyt mitä edellisessä viestissä mainitsemasi 2 x 10 minuutin välein kulkevat 60 m junilla ajettavat vuorot olisivat, tarkoitatko että junat pistetään kahtia jossain haarautumiskohdassa kuten pikku-Huopalahdelle tultaessa vai mitä? En näe muuta vaihtoehtoa omalle linjaskenaariollesi jossa raitiovaunuja menee Leppävaaraan ja konalaan nykuyisten määränpäiden lisäksi, että mannerheimintietä kulkisi yhteensä 4 eri linjaa haarautuen eri kohdissa, ja jos niillä jokaisella olisi vaikka 10 minuutin vuoroväli (joka on ruuhkaliikenteesä hyvin pitkä aika) niin vaunuja kulkisi 2.5 minuutin välein eli klimppiytymistä ei voitaisi estää jos liikennevaloetuudet eivät toimi kunnolla. Ja jos vuoroväli olisi tiheämpi niin 60 m pitkät vaunuthan ajaisivat peräkanaa kuin köyhän miehen porsaat.


Linjat 4 ja 10 ovat vuosikausia liikennöineet 5 min vuorovälillä kumpikin. Nykyään vuoroväli on 6 min. Tämä 5 min vuoroväli kun jaetaan kahtia, niin saadaan kummallekin kaksi 10 min välein kulkevaa linjaa: 4A ja 4B ja 10A ja 10B. Kaluston pituus on edelleen kaikilla linjavarianteilla 20-27,5 m.

Nyt kun näillä neljälle linjalle (4A, 4B, 10A ja 10B) siirrytään kaksinajoon, niin kaluston pituus kasvaa 40-55 metriin ja vuorovälit säilyvät 10 minuutissa. Seuraavaksi siirretään näistä linja 4A linjojen 2 ja 7 kaveriksi Topeliuksenkadulle.

Nyt muutetaankin linjan 2 reittiä niin, ettei se aja enää Eläintarhaan, vaan se ajaa Paciuksenkadun suuntaan ja edelleen Huopalahdentielle. Sinne Huopalahdentien suuntaan ajaa myös tuo linja 4A.

Tullinpuomilta jatkavat Mannerheimintietä pohjoiseen linjat 4B, 10A ja 10B. Näistä 4B ajaa Pikku-Huopalahden läpi nykyistä rataa ja mahdollisesti jatkaa nykyiseltä päätepysäkiltä joko Vihdintietä Haagan liikenneympyrän suuntaan tai Etelä-Haagaan Kauppalantietä Palokaivon aukiolle. Linja 10A voisi jatkaa Ruskeasuon Teboililta Mannerheimintietä pohjoiseen ja edelleen Vihdintietä Haagan liikenneympyrän suuntaan tai ehdotettua Hämeenlinnan bulevardia (l. nykyisen moottoritien suunnassa) Pohjois-Haagaan tai Kannelmäkeen.

10 minuutin vuorovälistä: 10 min vuoroväli vaikuttaa toki pitkältä verrattuna metron ja ratikoiden 4-8 min vuoroväleihin ruuhka-aikoina, mutta on ruhtinaallinen lähiöiden 20-30 min vuoroväleihin tottuneelle. Uskallan kuitenkin väitttä, että kunhan liikenne on riittävän luotettavaa, niin tuo 10 min vuoroväli aiheuttaa enemmän kitinää kuin varsinaista siirtymistä joukkoliikenteestä muihin kulkumuotoihin. Asiasta on joskus ollut juttuakin tällä foorumilla.




> Jos Mannerheimintien raitioliikennettä halutaan tosissaan nopeuttaa niin rata pitäisi kaivaa tunneliin tai laittaa kulkemaan Töölönlahden rantaa pitkin Oopperan ja Messuhallin takaa. Saksassa ja keski-Euroopassa monessa kaupungissa tärkeät raitiotielinjat kulkevat puistoja pitkin jotta saadaan esteetön kulku, miksei meillä kokeiltaisi sitä ratkaisua? mielestäni tämän foorumin raitiotien kehittäjät ampuvat vain itseään jalkaan kun pitävät ainiana mahdollisuutena raitiovaunujen ajamista kaikkien ruuhkaisimpien paikkojen läpi.


Kommentoinkin Petterille joskus taannoin, etten näe mitään järkeä käyttää toista sataa miljoonaa rahaa siihen, että saadaan Mannerheimintieltä siirrettyä ratikat maan alle ja samalla nopeutettua matkaa välillä Tullinpuomi-Lasipalatsi tasonvaihto toisessa päässä huomioiden noin 1 min (3 km, 20 km/h -> 30 km/h). Tälläkin rahalla kun kehittäisi joukkoliikennettä monessa asiassa, esim. kiirehtisi niiden automaattivaihteiden käyttöönottoa, jatkaisi ratikkaratoja Käpylän ja Huopalahden asemille ja rahoittaisi nykykaluston kaksinajomuutokset.

Mieluummin sitten käyttäisin rahat niihin autotunneleihin Tullinpuomilta tms. ydinkeskustaan, näistä nimittäin voisi oikeasti hyötyä mm. jakeluliikenne.

Disclaimer: En todellakaan puhu pelkästään niistä hankkeista, mitä Helsingin kaupunki on virallisesti suunnitellut tai edes Hevosmiesten tietotoimiston mukaan ideoinut. Puhun sellaisista ratkaisuista, joita tuo bussiliikenteen osittainen korvaaminen raitioliikenteelle nähdäkseni vaatisi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Huuoltovarmuus parempi jos toimittaja on iso. Varmuutta että koko Transtechin tehdasta on edes olemassa 40 vuoden päästä ei ole mutta joku Alstom tai Siemens ei katoa tosta vaan.


Helsingin ongelmavaunuista eli Variotrameista on vastuussa maailman suurin kiskokalustotoimittaja. Tai ainakin melkein suurin, miten nämä yritysjärjestelyt lopulta menevätkään. Helsingin luotettavimpien vaunujen eli Nr-vaunujen valmistajaa Valmet-kiskokalustotehdasta ei asiallisesti ole olemassa enää. Transtech on Valmet-kiskokaluston perillinen kyllä, mutta nykyisellä Transtechilla ei ole mitään tekemistä Nr-vaunujen kanssa. Silti Valmetit on helppo ja halpa pitää kunnossa ja ajossa. Eli HKL:llä on riittävä näyttö siitä, miten iso toimittaja takaa sen, ettei ole ongelmia. Eli ei takaa.

Huoltovarmuus on hyvä asia, mutta parempi asia on huollon tarpeen vähäisyys ja se, että se tarpeellinen huoltotoiminta on sellaista, että se on helppo toteuttaa vaunujen myyjästä riippumatta. Uskallankin sanoa, että tässä mielessä iso valmistaja voi olla paljonkin pientä huonompi ratkaisu. Sillä lapsellinen luottamus valmistajan suuruuteen voi johtaa siihen, että erehdytään ratkaisuihin, joiden vuoksi ollaan sidoksissa yhteen valmistajaan ja sen erityisteknologiaan. Myyjän etu, mutta ostajan vahinko.




> Suurin osa uusista raitiotieistä jotka on rakennettu ja ilman tunneleita on tehty pääsääntöisesti pienempiin kaupunkeihin tai sitten lyhyitä pätkiä suuuriin miljoonakaupunkeihin tyyliin Pariisi.


Eli oli kaupunki suuri tai pieni, se ei kelpaa esikuvaksi, kun on kyse pintaratkaisuista. Mutta kun löytyy tunneli ihan mistä vaan, se käy aina esikuvaksi ja todistaa tunnelin tarpeellisuuden, ellei peräti välttämättömyyden Helsingissä, kun kerran siellä jossain muuallakin oli tunneli.

Näitä asioita ei pidä ylipäätään tehdä sillä perusteella, että jossain joku on tehnyt jotain. Ratkaisut tehdään niihin tarpeisiin, joita on olemassa, ja sellaisin tekniikoin, jotka niihin tarpeisiin parhaiten soveltuvat.

Silloin kun tavoite on keksiä tunnelirakennusfirmoille töitä, on tietenkin tehtävä tunneleita. Siksi pitää valita tunneli, vaikka rataa tehtäisiin metsään, jossa on varattu tilaa pintaradalle. Tai jos tavoite on lisätä katutasolta tilaa autoille, on tehtävä tunneleita, jos eivät sillat ja ilmaradat mahdu kaupunkiin. Tunnelifirmojen asiaa tässä ketjussa ei ole taidettu lobata, mutta autojen tilantarpeet ovat olleet vahvasti esillä.

Joukkoliikenteen ja erityisesti Helsingin raitioliikenteen kehittämiseen ei tunneleita tarvita. Muut käytettävissä olevat keinot riittävät kaiken käytettävissä olevan tiedon perusteella niin pitkälle, kuin on järkevää pohtia kaupungin tulevaisuutta. Tämä nyt vain on moneen kertaan koluttu tosiasia, vaikka se tunnelifanille ikävä onkin.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Tarkoitin että jos aiotaan rakentaa kokonan uuden verkon niin vain kaupungeissa joissa topografia vaatii olisi mitään perustelua rakentaa se 1000 mm:seksi. Tai jos haluaa matkailukäyttöön raitiotien jossa ajetaan museo-tai nostalgiakalustolla esim.


Miksi topografia vaatisi kapeamman raideleveyden? Ei sillä ole käytännössä merkitystä, jos ei mennä aivan ääritilanteisiin. Museokalusto on tietysti asia erikseen  jos tehdään rata olemassa olevalle kalustolle, niin sitten tietysti on tehtävä sille kalustolle sopiva rata. Mutta siitä tuskin oli tässä yleisemmin kyse.




> Huoltovarmuus parempi jos toimittaja on iso. Varmuutta että koko Transtechin tehdasta on edes olemassa 40 vuoden päästä ei ole mutta joku Alstom tai Siemens ei katoa tosta vaan. Tietysti sama ongelma on VR:llä joka on ostanut paljon kalustoa Transtechiltä joten ilmeisesti HKL oli laskenut että VR jotankin "takaa" toiminnan jatkuvuuden. Mutta olihan Transtech yhdessä vaiheessa Espanjalaisen Talgon omistuksessa ja mahdollisen omistajavaihdoksen yhteydessä jokin tuoteryhmmä voi kadota kokonaan. 
> 
> Kaikki kaupalliset seikathan ovat ostajan ja myyjän välisiä yksityisasioita mutta arvioisin että kaupunki jossa on normaaliraideleveys raitiotiellä säästää kaluston hankinta- ja ylläpitokuluissa verrattuna sellaiseen jolla on poikkeava kapearaiteinen verkko.


Antero jo vastasikin tuohon. Minusta sinun arviosi on väärä, enkä ole nähnyt faktoja, jotka asiaa muuttaisivat.




> Mahdollisuus käyttää kaistaa busseillekin on ehdottomasti laskettava plussaksi jos busseja ei ole liian paljon.


Mielipideasia. Sinun mielipiteesi on samansuuntainen kuin helsinkiläisellä liikennesuunnittelulla, minun mielipiteeni on sama kuin kansainvälisellä suunnittelulla. Ei siitä sen enempää.




> Matalalattiaraitiovaunujen osalta kiikkeryys ja pyöräkotelo-rajoitukset ovat tosiasia. Japanilaiset metrojunat tai sveitsiläiset Glacier-expressit sun muut eivät ole raitiovaunuja vaan raskasta raideliikennettä joiden käyttötarkoitus aivan eri.


Kaipaisin kyllä jotain muita perusteluja tälle kiikkeryysväittelle kuin se, että se on "tosiasia". Se ei ole tosiasia ainakaan niillä vaununleveyksillä ja nopeuksilla, joita raitioliikenteessä yleisesti käytetään.

----------


## petteri

> Mielipideasia. Sinun mielipiteesi on samansuuntainen kuin helsinkiläisellä liikennesuunnittelulla, minun mielipiteeni on sama kuin kansainvälisellä suunnittelulla. Ei siitä sen enempää.


Käsittääkseni Helsingissä ei taida olla kovin paljon raitiovaunujen ja bussien jakamaa joukkoliikennekaistaa. Muualla Euroopassa niitä on selvästi enemmän. Eikös siis pikemmin Helsingissä vältetä joukkoliikenteen sekakaistoja, joita muualla on käytössä yleisimmin? 

Minusta Helsinkiläisen raitioliikennesuunnittelun ominaispiirre on, ettei raitiovaunukaistoja yleensä bussit käytä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Käsittääkseni Helsingissä ei taida olla kovin paljon raitiovaunujen ja bussien jakamaa joukkoliikennekaistaa. [...] Minusta Helsinkiläisen raitioliikennesuunnittelun ominaispiirre on, ettei raitiovaunukaistoja yleensä bussit käytä.


Käsityksesi on oikea, mutta siitä vetämäsi johtopäätös väärä. Jotta voi suunnitella tulevaisuutta, on hyvä ymmärtää ja tuntea menneisyyttä ja taustoja. Jos meillä olisi suunnittelun tueksi käytettävissä kartta, johon Helsingin rataverkko olisi merkitty, ja siihen olisi merkitty erikseen rv-kaistat, jl-kaistat ja sekakaistat vuosilukuineen, huomaisit, että nykyisin käytössä olevat rv-kaistat on pääosin merkitty sellaisiksi 1970-luvulla. Sen jälkeen Helsinki ei käytännössä ole saanut uutta rv-kaistaa. Jl-kaistojen kohdalta huomaisit, että ne on käytännöllisesti katsoen kaikki otettu käyttöön vasta aivan viime vuosina, 2008 alkaen, kun ysilinja avattiin. Jos taas katsoisit yleisesti 2000-luvulla valmistuneita osuuksia, huomaisit, että uudet radat ovat vain harvoin rv-kaistaa ja yleisemmin joko puhdasta sekakaistaa tai sitten jl-kaistaa. Jonkin verran on lähinnä Jätkäsaaressa myös sellaista kaistaa, joka teoriassa on rv-kaistaa mutta joka lukuisten vasemmalle kääntymisten vuoksi ei käytännössä toimi sellaisena.

Selvää lienee se, että kun puhun helsinkiläisestä liikennesuunnittelusta, tarkoitan niitä virkamiehiä ja poliitikkoja, jotka tällä hetkellä suunnittelupäätöksiä tekevät ja valtaa käyttävät. Juuri tällä hetkellä haasteena onkin se, että pystytään pitämään edes nykyiset rv-kaistat rv-kaistoina eikä heikennetä rv-liikenteen toimintaedellytyksiä muuttamalla ne jl-kaistoiksi.

----------


## vristo

Lisäksi eurooppalainen raitiotie on monesti tällaista:

http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/var/sto...rticleWide.jpg

Keskusta-alueella saattaa sitten olla yhdistetyt joukkoliikennekaistat (jollei raitioliikennettä ole tunneloitu).

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Lisäksi eurooppalainen raitiotie on monesti tällaista:
> 
> http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/var/sto...rticleWide.jpg
> 
> Keskusta-alueella saattaa sitten olla yhdistetyt joukkoliikennekaistat (jollei raitioliikennettä ole tunneloitu).


Mulle jäi noilta 2008-2011 tutustumismatkoiltani sellainen tuntuma, että Saksassa ratikat ajavat yllättävän paljon sekakaistoilla autoliikenteen kanssa, mutta sitten toisaalta siellä missä rata on erotettu muusta liikenteestä, niin sitten se myös on kunnolla toteutettu. Ei tosin Ruotsi-tyyliin aidoilla, vaan sillä että ratapenkka on nurmetettu tai sepelipenkka. Myös oikaisuja puistojen läpi näkyi.

Göteborgissa ja jonkin verran kai myös Zürichissä sitten taas näytti olevan yhdistettyjä joukkoliikenekaistoja, mutta myös sepeli- ja nurmirataa.

"Keski-Eurooppalainen" toteutus Helsingissä olisi luultavasti sellainen, että Mäkelänkatu, Veturitie-Pasilankatu, Paciuksenkatu, Munkkiniemen puistotie, Hämeentien ja Manskun pohjoispäät ja Mechelininkadun erotettu rata olisivat sepelirataa, sitten mm. Helsinginkadulla, Hämeentiellä ja Länsi-Pasilassa nurmirataa ja Kaivokadulla neljän raiteen pysäkki, jossa bussilinjat 65A ja 66A ja aiemmin myös 55 olisivat käyttäneet ulompia laitureita yhdessä jonkun ratikkalinjan kanssa. Sturenkadulla saattaisi olla bussien ja ratikoiden yhteiskaistat keskellä. Läntinen Brahenkatu saattaisi olla puiston osa (l. ei ajorataa), samoin Bulevardi Ruttopuiston kohdalla. Arkadiankadulle ja Caloniuksenkadulle olisi toteutettu ns. mäntäperiaate liikennevaloihin, jolloin raitioliikenne olisi sujuvaa näilläkin katuosuuksilla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> No juu, kiireitä tietysti silloin tällöin itse kullakin, enkä minäkään useinkaan heti vastaa jonkun vastakommentteihin. Usein tosin sen takia, että haluan miettiä kunnolla asian läpi, ennen kuin lähetän viestin.
> 
> Et ehkä viitannut minuun viimeisessä virkkeessä, mutta näin taustatietona: Olen asunut koko ikäni Pääkaupunkiseudulla kaikissa neljässä kunnassa, Espoossa kauimman aikaa. Työhistoriastani sen verran, että olen toiminut yhteensä useamman vuoden Helsingissä joukkoliikenteen kuljettajana ja joukkoliikennesuunnittelijana. Välillä olin rakentamassa Hakamäentietä Helsingissä. Ja opiskelen myös alaa.


Sen huomaa ainakin tarkoista vastauksista että et näytä täysin maallikko olevan :Wink: 




> Kuinkahan suuri osuus näiden säteittäisväylien nykyisistä bussimatkustajista A) Nousee kyytiin Kehä I:n ulkopuolelta JA B) Poistuu esim. Mannerheimintien suunnalla Hesperian puiston, Töölön kisahallin tai Kansaneläkelaitoksen pysäkillä. JA C) Ei asu kävelymatkan (500 m) sisällä noiden ehdottamieni runkoraitioteiden päätepysäkeistä tai lähijuna-asemista tai ehdottamieni runkobussilinjojen pysäkeistä? 10%? 30%? 50%? 90%?


Arvaan että ainakin yli 30%. 




> Meinaan, ei bussista junaan vaihtava matkustaja ole ongelma joukkoliikennejärjestelmän näkökulmasta. Enkä myöskään osaa pitää suurena ongelmana sitä, että raideliikennevälineessä joutuu seisomaan. Siitä bussista kannattaa muuten vaihtaam mahdollisimman aikaisin (eli siellä Kehä I:n tienoilla) ratikkaan, niin saa varmemmin ratikasta istumapaikan. Ellei sitten halua istua henkilöautojen kanssa samassa ruuhkassa jumittavassa bussissa.


Sillä on merkitystä joutuuko seisomaan raitiovaunussa tai junassa tai metrossa. Jos bussit korvattaisiin raitiovaunulla (sen malliset kuin Helsingissä nyt on) + bussilla niin suurin osa valittaisi siitä että joutuu seisomaan, ja yhtä moni valittaisi että aikataulut ei ole synkronoitu vaihtopaikalla eli vaihtoajasta tulee liian pitkä. Samat ongelmat toistuisivat kuin 1950-luvun runkolinjalla eli "Frenckelin pikajunalla".




> Unohditko tahallasi, että ehdotin noissa aiemmissa keskusteluissa Pasila-Töölö -välin raitioliikenteen nopeuttamista?


Pasila-Töölö välin nopea raitiotieyhteys olisi pakko toteuttaa jos ei toteuteta Pisaraa. Mutta mitä ajattelet sellaisesta että rautateiden kaupunkiratajunille tulisi asema Helsinginkadun yläpuolelle josta pääsisi suoraan raitiovaunun kyytiin tölöön ja Kallioon päin?




> Miten muuten ajattelit, että ruuhkat voisivat nykyisestä pahentua, kun Tullinpuomin seutu on jo nykyisin liikenteen pullonkaula? Sinne vaan ei mahdu nykyistä enempää autoja ruuhka-aikaan ilman, että siitä tehdään yksi iso parkkipaikka.


Kyllä Helsinkiin vielä enemmän autoja mahtuu, Helsingin ruuhkat ovat pientä oikeisiin miljoonakaupunkeihin verrattuna, mutta niissä ei kaikkien ole pakko kaikkien seisoa ruuhkassa kun on metro.




> Tuo on tosiaan Pisaran hyviä puolia keskustajakelun parantumisen ohella. Jokeri 2:n tunneli Keskuspuiston ali on minusta taas hyvinkin tarpeellinen, koska tällä "kehällä" on minusta yksi Helsingin seudun tärkeimmistä puuttuvista joukkoliikenneyhteyksistä. Mikä myös näkyy Kehä I:n, Kehä III:n ja Ylästöntien automäärissä.


Jokeri 2 olisi voitu tehdä myös ilman tunnelia.




> Tarkistin nuo antamasi luvut, ja tuo 30 km/h keskinopeus 60 km/h huippunopeudella ja 24 s pysäkkiajoilla vaatisi 750 m pysäkkivälin, joka on minusta vähän turhan pitkä 1. tason joukkoliikenteelle (pintajoukkoliikenteelle). 500-600 m pysäkkivälillä ja 50-60 km/h huippunopeudella tuottaa keskinopeudeksi noin 23-27 km/h. 5 km matkaan kuluu keskinopeudella 23 km/h 13 min ja keskinopeudella 30 km/h 10 min. Ero siis 3 min ja tuo vastaa matkaa Kuusitieltä Kehä I:lle Mannerheimintietä ja Hämeenlinnanväylää pitkin.


Keskinopeus on nyt n 15 km/h, jo nostamine 20 km/h:hon edellyttäisi aika suuria muutoksia ja ainakin 1 ellei 2 pysäkkiä jouduttaisiin lopettamaan, että vaunut pysyisivät muun liikennerytmin mukana. Myös yksittäisiä pysäkkien välisiä suojateitä ja niiden valoja jouduttaisiin ehkä sulkemaan. 
Maanalaisella tai muulla kokonaan muusta liikentestä eristetyllä radalla päästäisiin 30 km/h keskinopeuteen eli matkat kestäisivät puolet nykyisestä. Eli 20 minuutin sijaan pääsisi Meilahdesta keskustaan 10 minuutissa. 

Huomautan lisäksi että bussit ajavat sen välin nopeammin kuin raitiovaunut, keskimäärin n 20 km/h keskinopeutta, ja perille asti. Ainoastaan kaupungille päin tultaessa hidastaa kääntyminen Eslielinaukiolle johtavalle kadulle matkantekoa että ihannetilanteessa saattaisi raitiovaunulla päästä nopeammin jos määränpää on vaikka Vanha Ylioppilastalo.




> Voisin siis laskea 20 km/h keskinopeudella kulkevan ratikankin "pikaratikaksi", kunhan sen toteutuva keskinopeus on lähellä pysäkkivälin ja kaarteisuuden määrittelemää teoreettista keskinopeutta. Tärkeintä minusta on se sujuvuuden tuntu (ja myös toteuma), mikä nimenomaan on sellainen, mitä Helsingin verkolta puuttuu.


Raitiotie jolla vaunut ajavat samaa nopeutta kuin bussit ei ole pikaraitioie. Sellaisella ajava raitiovaunu on vain bussi joka kulkee kiskoilla. 




> Tämä on tiedossa ja tämä on myös tarkoituksellista. Sen takia lähtökohtanani on 3 min (kahden slotin) vuoroväli, että siellä olisi sitä häiriönsietokykyä. Yhden vuoron jäädessä myöhään, ja joillakin osuuksilla myös säännöllisesti, joudutaan tietysti ajamaan tietysti peräkkäisissä sloteissa, mutta häiriösietoa on yhä jonkin verran.


Nykyinen liikennekäytäntö kysyy matkustajilta häiriönsietokykyä.




> Mielestäni olen esittänyt tämän ratkaisumallini ennenkin täällä, mutta laitetaan nyt kuitenkin: K: Miten tätä sitten sovellettaisiin raitioliikenteeseen: 1) Etsitään tietyltä katuosuudelta ne tärkeimmät risteykset, joiden mukaan valo-ohjaus ja vaunujen kulku on tahdistettava. 2) Etsitään sopiva nopeus, jolla näiden katuosuuksille saadaan ainakin edellä mainittujen tärkeimpien risteysten välille saadaan pysäkkipysähdykset huomioiden vaunuille molempiin suuntiin pysähdyksetön kulku. 3) Tarkistetaan väliin jääviin risteysten tilanne. Näissä voidaan tarpeen vaatiessa kieltää vasemmalle kääntyminen tai estää se. 4) Yritetään samalla sovittaa autoliikenteelle mahdollisimman leveä ja pysähdyksetön vihreä aalto 5) Jos tilanne muodostuu liian hankalaksi, palataan kohtaan 2 ja tilataan lisää kahvia.


Kuvittelisin että noin ollaan toimittu jo aika kauan, ja vasemmalle kääntyminenkin on kielletty Mannerheimintieltä kaikkiala muualla paitsi kolmessa risteyksessä joiden järjestelyjä ei noin vaan muuteta. 




> 10 minuutin vuorovälistä: 10 min vuoroväli vaikuttaa toki pitkältä verrattuna metron ja ratikoiden 4-8 min vuoroväleihin ruuhka-aikoina, mutta on ruhtinaallinen lähiöiden 20-30 min vuoroväleihin tottuneelle. Uskallan kuitenkin väitttä, että kunhan liikenne on riittävän luotettavaa, niin tuo 10 min vuoroväli aiheuttaa enemmän kitinää kuin varsinaista siirtymistä joukkoliikenteestä muihin kulkumuotoihin. Asiasta on joskus ollut juttuakin tällä foorumilla.


Länsi-Helsinki- Mannerheimintie - keskusta olosuhteissa ei voida taata etteivät vaihtoajat raitiovaunun ja liityntäbussit veny 10 minuutin vuorovälillä myös 10 minuutin pituisiksi, jolloin kaikki  muut mahdolliset hyödyt tästä järjestelystä on menetetty suoriiin busseihin verrattuna. Busseja kulkee ainakin Helsingin puolen lähiöistä keskustaan lähes poikkeuksetta 15 minuutin välein eikä 20-30. Espoossa tai Vantaallla nyt on hiukan eri tilanne, vuorovälin ratkaisee lähiön koko, mutta monasti sielläkin kulkee bussi ainakin ruuhka-aikana 10-15 minuutin välein.

Koko ehdotus syöttöbusseista raitiotierunkolinjalle, vaikka se paperilla toimii, kaatuu siihen mahdottomuuteen että HKL/HSL ei tule toteuttamaan sitä koska se lisää kustannuksia ja heikentää palvelutasoa nykyiseen bussi- / raitiovaunusekaliikeenteeseen verrattuna. Raitioliikentellä tuotettu paikkakilometrihan on kalliimpi kuin bussilla tuotettu keskimäärin, ainakin helsingisä vallitsevissa olosuhteissa. Tämän voivat vahvistaa foorumin HKL:llä /HSL:ssä töissä olevat suunnittelijat ja päälliköt. 

Jos itse saisin päättää kehittämisrahojen käytöstä niin ruuhkaisilla osuuksilla panostaisin raskaaseen tai eristetyllä radalla kulkevaan raideliikenteeseen, olkoot että maksaa enemmän mutta se on investointi monelle kymmenelle vuodelle eteenpäin ja nostaa palvelutasoa. Ja se tulee toteutumaan Pisara-radan muodossa jolloin raitiotien kehittäminen voi tapahtua aitojen raitioteiden ystävien ja pelkästään kantakaupungilla liikkuvien ehdoilla.

t. Rainer

----------


## Matkalainen

> vasemmalle kääntyminenkin on kielletty Mannerheimintieltä kaikkiala muualla paitsi kolmessa risteyksessä joiden järjestelyjä ei noin vaan muuteta.


En tiedä mitä väliä Mannerheimintiestä tarkoitat, saati mitä kolmea risteystä, mutta itse muistelisin pelkästään Musiikkitalon ja Hakamäentien risteyksen välillä olevan (pohjoiseen mennessä siis) kuusi risteystä, joissa vasemmalle kääntyminen on sallittu. Seitsemän, jos Hakamäentien risteys lasketaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> En tiedä mitä väliä Mannerheimintiestä tarkoitat, saati mitä kolmea risteystä, mutta itse muistelisin pelkästään Musiikkitalon ja Hakamäentien risteyksen välillä olevan (pohjoiseen mennessä siis) kuusi risteystä, joissa vasemmalle kääntyminen on sallittu. Seitsemän, jos Hakamäentien risteys lasketaan.


Mä tarkoitin Töölön tullin ja keskustan väliä jossa on 2 kaupungista päin tultaessa ja 3 kaupunkiin päin. Pohjoisempana on sitten useampia mutta niillä ei ole niin suurta merkityystä tässä yhteydessä.


t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kyllä Helsinkiin vielä enemmän autoja mahtuu, Helsingin ruuhkat ovat pientä oikeisiin miljoonakaupunkeihin verrattuna, mutta niissä ei kaikkien ole pakko kaikkien seisoa ruuhkassa kun on metro.


Ei mahdu, eikä metrolla ole mitään tekemistä sen kanssa. Etkö usko, etkö muista vai etkö lue tänne kirjoitettuja vastauksia? Eli vaikka kuinka monennen kerran: Helsingin kantakaupungin autojen määrä on rajoitettu motareiden päiden liikennevaloilla. Rajoittaminen on tehty siksi, että kantakaupunkiin päästetään vain sen verran autoja, että liikenne vielä toimii. Lisää ei voi päästää, koska sitten liikenne ei enää toimi. Siis lisää ei mahdu.




> Raitioliikentellä tuotettu paikkakilometrihan on kalliimpi kuin bussilla tuotettu keskimäärin, ainakin helsingisä vallitsevissa olosuhteissa. Tämän voivat vahvistaa foorumin HKL:llä /HSL:ssä töissä olevat suunnittelijat ja päälliköt.


Raitiovaunulla tuotetun paikkailometrin hinta on kuitenkin halvempi kuin bussilla. Myös Helsingissä vallitsevilla olosuhteilla, jos tehdään vertailu samanlaisesta palvelusta. HSL ei julkaise eikä tutki vertailukelpoisia tilastotietoja, koska ne eivät kiinnosta esim. jäsenkuntia maksuosuuksien määrittelemiseksi. Eikä tilastoista näy, mikä olisi paikkakilometrin tuotantokustannus raitiovaunulla esim. reitillä KamppiKivenlahti, kun sellaista raitiolinjaa ei ole olemassa.

Ylipäätään tässäkin keskustelussa väitellään epäolennaisista asioista. Raitioliikenteen kehittäminen ei tarkoita sitä, että huonoja käytäntöjä ei saa muuttaa eikä raitioliikennettä saa ryhtyä hoitamaan siten kuin sitä muuallakin hoidetaan tehokkaasti. Eli että raitioliikennettä kehitetään siten, että sitä ei kehitetä. Se, että esimerkiksi metron tai muun tunnelirakentamisen pönkittämiseksi ei haluta tai ei osata ja tiedetä, miten raitioliikennettä hoidetaan kunnolla, ei tarkoita, ettei raitioliikennettä voi hoitaa kunnolla. Jos halutaan kehittää raitioliikennettä, mutta joku ei osaa tai halua tehdä sitä, sitten vaihdetaan ihmiset sellaisiin, jotka haluavat ja osaavat.

Onneksi Tampereelle tulee nykyaikainen raitiotie. Vaikka kai sittenkin sanotaan, että ei ole mahdollista, ihan samalla tavalla kuin nytkin kaikista Euroopan muista moderneista raitioteistä. Tunnelifanaatikko vakuutta kuitenkin, että ei ole mahdollista, vaikka istuisi itse siinä nykyaikaisessa hyvin tomivassa raitiovaunussa nykyaikaisella raitiotiellä. Ja kääntäen, pidempi matka-aika ovelta ovelle on tunnelifanaatikolle parempi matka-aika kuin lyhyempi pintaliikenteen aika. Koska tärkeämpää on ajaa kovaa kuin päästä perille lyhyemmässä ajassa.

Antero

----------


## Matkalainen

> Mä tarkoitin Töölön tullin ja keskustan väliä jossa on 2 kaupungista päin tultaessa ja 3 kaupunkiin päin. Pohjoisempana on sitten useampia mutta niillä ei ole niin suurta merkityystä tässä yhteydessä.
> 
> 
> t. Rainer


Tarkoitat siis "keskustalla" tässä yhteydessä Musiikkitaloa? Musiikkitalolta etelään kun aika monessa risteyksessä saa kääntyä vasemmalle.

Musiikkitalolta Töölön tullille on ehkä juuri ja juuri kaksi ja puoli kilometriä matkaa. Jos vaikka toteaisimmekin, että tuolla välillä ei voi vasemmalle kääntymisiä vähentää, ei se muuta Nakkiputkan alkuperäistä pointtia miksikään, sen verran pieni osuus Helsingin risteyksistä tuohon mahtuu.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei mahdu, eikä metrolla ole mitään tekemistä sen kanssa. Etkö usko, etkö muista vai etkö lue tänne kirjoitettuja vastauksia? Eli vaikka kuinka monennen kerran: Helsingin kantakaupungin autojen määrä on rajoitettu motareiden päiden liikennevaloilla. Rajoittaminen on tehty siksi, että kantakaupunkiin päästetään vain sen verran autoja, että liikenne vielä toimii. Lisää ei voi päästää, koska sitten liikenne ei enää toimi. Siis lisää ei mahdu.


On tekemistä koska metrojen/nopean eristetyn raideliikenteen  olemassaolo helpottaa niiden ihmisten jotka kärsivät ruuhkista selviytymän niistä mahdollisimman pienin myöhästymisin. 

Kaikki Helsingin niemelle saapuvat autot eivät tule sinne moottoriteitä pitkin, osa autoista on siellä jo, koska ovat kantakaupungin asukkaiden tai siellä toimivien yritysten autoja, ja osa autoista tulee pienempiä katuja pitkin keskustaan. Saapuvan liikenteen rajoittaminen pelkästään liikennevaloilla ei ole erityisen tehokas keino. Pysäköintipaikkojen saatavuudella on merkitystä mutta paikkojen puuttuessa itsepäiset autoilijat pysäköivät sitten vaikka jalkakäytäville tai raitiotiekiskojen päälle koska rangaistukset siitä ovat mitättömät. 

Yleisesti ottaen ihminen joka liikkuu pääsääntöisesti autolla sietää ruuhkia jostain syytä paremmin kuin sellainen joka liikkuu pääsääntöisesti joukkoliikenteellä. Autoilla suurkaupunkioloissa liikkuvilla on jonkinlainen luontainen tapa vähätellä ongelmia ja keksiä selityksiä esim myöhästymisilleen mutta joukkoliikenteellä kukevilla ei ole muita vaihtoehtoja ja siksi ovat heikommassa asemassa esim työpaikoilla. Siinä mielessä olet oikeassa että autoilua pitää rajoittaa enenmmän, ihan tasapuolisuuden vuoksi mutta pelkästään lisäämälä ruuhkia liikennevaloilla se ei onnistu, vaan pitäsi otta järeämmät keinot kuten tietullit/ruuhkamaksut.  





> Ylipäätään tässäkin keskustelussa väitellään epäolennaisista asioista. Raitioliikenteen kehittäminen ei tarkoita sitä, että huonoja käytäntöjä ei saa muuttaa eikä raitioliikennettä saa ryhtyä hoitamaan siten kuin sitä muuallakin hoidetaan tehokkaasti. Eli että raitioliikennettä kehitetään siten, että sitä ei kehitetä. Se, että esimerkiksi metron tai muun tunnelirakentamisen pönkittämiseksi ei haluta tai ei osata ja tiedetä, miten raitioliikennettä hoidetaan kunnolla, ei tarkoita, ettei raitioliikennettä voi hoitaa kunnolla. Jos halutaan kehittää raitioliikennettä, mutta joku ei osaa tai halua tehdä sitä, sitten vaihdetaan ihmiset sellaisiin, jotka haluavat ja osaavat.


Minä näen raitioteiden kehittämisen osana joukkoliikenteen kokonaiskehittämistä ja siksi on tarpeen punnita eri vaihtoehtoja, ei pelkästään tunneleita vaan ratojen rakentamista esim puistojen reunoja pitkin.  Helsingin raitioliikenteessä on rakenteellisia heikouksia jotka eivät johdu organisaatiosta koska kalusto ja ratojen kunto on niin hyvä kuin se voi olla. Esteet kehitykselle ovat lähinnä kaupunkisuunnittelussa ylipäänsä. 




> Onneksi Tampereelle tulee nykyaikainen raitiotie. Vaikka kai sittenkin sanotaan, että ei ole mahdollista, ihan samalla tavalla kuin nytkin kaikista Euroopan muista moderneista raitioteistä. Tunnelifanaatikko vakuutta kuitenkin, että ei ole mahdollista, vaikka istuisi itse siinä nykyaikaisessa hyvin tomivassa raitiovaunussa nykyaikaisella raitiotiellä. Ja kääntäen, pidempi matka-aika ovelta ovelle on tunnelifanaatikolle parempi matka-aika kuin lyhyempi pintaliikenteen aika. Koska tärkeämpää on ajaa kovaa kuin päästä perille lyhyemmässä ajassa.


Kaupunki joka aloittaa tyhjästä on aina paremmassa asemassa kuin sellainen jolla on osittain vanhentunut verkko joka ei palvele tasapuolisesti sekä niitä jotka kulkevat pidempiä matkoja että niitä jotka ajavat vain pari pysäkkiväliä. 






> Tarkoitat siis "keskustalla" tässä yhteydessä Musiikkitaloa? Musiikkitalolta etelään kun aika monessa risteyksessä saa kääntyä vasemmalle.
> 
> Musiikkitalolta Töölön tullille on ehkä juuri ja juuri kaksi ja puoli kilometriä matkaa. Jos vaikka toteaisimmekin, että tuolla välillä ei voi vasemmalle kääntymisiä vähentää, ei se muuta Nakkiputkan alkuperäistä pointtia miksikään, sen verran pieni osuus Helsingin risteyksistä tuohon mahtuu.


Tarkoitan Lasipalatsia.

Vaikkka osuus on pieni niin on sillä merkitystä koska nuo pari risteystä on sijoitettu epäedullisesti ja osuudella on muitakin valo-ohjattuja risteyksiä, pahin niistä Helsinginkatu,  jotka pistävät raitiovaunut jonottamaan kuin köyhän miehen porsat. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Matkalainen

> Tarkoitan Lasipalatsia.
> 
> Vaikkka osuus on pieni niin on sillä merkitystä koska nuo pari risteystä on sijoitettu epäedullisesti ja osuudella on muitakin valo-ohjattuja risteyksiä, pahin niistä Helsinginkatu,  jotka pistävät raitiovaunut jonottamaan kuin köyhän miehen porsat. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Merkitystä mihin? Liikenteen sujumisen kannaltako? Kyllä, luonnollisesti. Puutuin siihen, että vastauksessasi Nakkiputkalle tyrmäsit tämän ehdotukset näin:




> Kuvittelisin että noin ollaan toimittu jo aika kauan, ja vasemmalle kääntyminenkin on kielletty Mannerheimintieltä kaikkiala muualla paitsi kolmessa risteyksessä joiden järjestelyjä ei noin vaan muuteta.


Kyse on siis lyhyehköstä, vaikkakin merkittävästä, pätkästä Mannerheimintietä, missä on mahdollisesti tehty jo kaikki voitava Nakkiputkan ehdotuksesta. Muutoin sivuutat koko ehdotuksen vain kuvittelemalla, että niin on jo tehty kauan. Minä puolestani epäilen, ettei ole. Ellet sitten löydä merkittävästi lisää esimerkkejä paikoista, missä kaikki mahdollinen on jo tehty (enkä ole vielä täysin vakuuttunut tuon Mannerheimintien pätkän osaltakaan).

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kaikki Helsingin niemelle saapuvat autot eivät tule sinne moottoriteitä pitkin, osa autoista on siellä jo, koska ovat kantakaupungin asukkaiden tai siellä toimivien yritysten autoja, ja osa autoista tulee pienempiä katuja pitkin keskustaan. Saapuvan liikenteen rajoittaminen pelkästään liikennevaloilla ei ole erityisen tehokas keino. Pysäköintipaikkojen saatavuudella on merkitystä mutta paikkojen puuttuessa itsepäiset autoilijat pysäköivät sitten vaikka jalkakäytäville tai raitiotiekiskojen päälle koska rangaistukset siitä ovat mitättömät.


Kumpikohan tietää kantakaupungin automäärän rajoittamisen tehokkuudesta paremmin, Helsingin liikennesuunnittelusta ja liikenteenohjauksesta vastaavat viranomaiset vai Espoossa asuva joukkoliikenneharrastaja? Helsingin katukartasta, liikennemääräkartoista ja tilastoista näkee, missä ja miten paljon autoja voi kulkea ja kulkee ja tulee Helsingin niemelle. Niemellä olevien autojen määrällä ei ole merkitystä tässä asiassa, koska ne ovat koko ajan osa katuverkon liikennettä, eivätkä autoja moottoriteillä, joilta tulevan autoliikenteen määrää rajoitetaan sen mukaan, paljonko katuverkossa voi autoja olla.

Pysäköinnillä on merkitys sille, kuinka monta autoa voi tulla niemelle seisomaan parkkiin koko päiväksi. Mutta parkkiin ajavat autot eivät ole ainoat, sillä katuverkkoa kuormittaa myös läpiajo.




> ... mutta pelkästään lisäämälä ruuhkia liikennevaloilla se ei onnistu, vaan pitäsi otta järeämmät keinot kuten tietullit/ruuhkamaksut.


Autojen määrää säädetään sillä, miten monta autoa minuutissa tai tunnissa kantakaupunkiin päästetään. Säätämisen tulos on aivan sama, ohjataanko liikennevaloja kellolla vai rahalla, jos vihreä palaa molemmilla yhtä kauan. Mutta nyt käytössä oleva säätäminen liikennevaloilla on parempi kuin periä maksua ja päästää kaikki, jotka maksavat. Koska maksujärjestelmässä ei ole absoluuttista ylärajaa kuten liikennevalojen ajoituksella säätämisessä.

Ja ruuhkia eivät aiheuta liikennevalot, vaan ne juuri estävät niitä. Ruuhkautuminen aiheutuu siitä, että autojen määrä ylittää katuverkon kapasiteetin. Nyt määrää rajoitetaan, jotta autoja ei olisi enemmän kuin katuverkolla on kapasiteettia.




> Minä näen raitioteiden kehittämisen osana joukkoliikenteen kokonaiskehittämistä ja siksi on tarpeen punnita eri vaihtoehtoja, ei pelkästään tunneleita vaan ratojen rakentamista esim puistojen reunoja pitkin.  Helsingin raitioliikenteessä on rakenteellisia heikouksia jotka eivät johdu organisaatiosta koska kalusto ja ratojen kunto on niin hyvä kuin se voi olla. Esteet kehitykselle ovat lähinnä kaupunkisuunnittelussa ylipäänsä.


Raitiotiet eivät ole pelkästään osa joukkoliikennejärjestelmää, vaan osa liikennejärjestelmää. 1960-luvulla raitiotiet haluttiin lopettaa metron vuoksi. Joten kehittämien lopetettiin. HKL:n oma johto oli raitioteitä vastaan, ei kaupunkisuunnittelu, joka halusi raitiotien Pikku-Huopalahteen, Pasilaan, Katajanokan uudelle osalle ja Arabianrantaan. Kaupungin liikennesuunnittelijat keskittyivät autoilun sujuvuuteen, jota raitiotiet eivät saa haitata. Mutta kun ei HKL itsekään ollut kiinnostunut vähentämään autoilun raitioliikenteelle aiheuttamaa haittaa sitten 1970-luvun ratikkakaistojen, niin eipä raitioteiden tapahtumatta jääneestä kehittämisestä ole ollut autoilulle vaivaa.

Eli pääasiassa raitioteiden kehittämisen jarru on ollut metroon keskittynyt HKL itse. Eivätkä rata ja kalusto siten ole lähelläkään niin hyvää kuin voisi olla. Jos olisi, tunneleista ja metroista ei tarvitsisi puhua. Jopa Liikenneviraston arviointiohjeet tuottaisivat tunneleille tylyn tuloksen: H/K-luku olisi tappiollinen, koska matka-ajat pitenevät tunneleissa sujuvaan pintaliikenteeseen verrattuna.

Vaihtoehtoja tietenkin pitää punnita. Mutta sitähän ei ole tehty. Otetaan esimerkiksi Pisara. Ei ole verrattu Pisaraa siihen, että raitioliikenteeseen satsattaisiin edes 10 % Pisaran hinnasta muuttamalla se nykyaikaiseen tapaan toimivaksi.




> Kaupunki joka aloittaa tyhjästä on aina paremmassa asemassa kuin sellainen jolla on osittain vanhentunut verkko joka ei palvele tasapuolisesti sekä niitä jotka kulkevat pidempiä matkoja että niitä jotka ajavat vain pari pysäkkiväliä.


Ei välttämättä, sillä ei mikään estä modernisoimasta Helsingin raitioteitä ottamalla käyttöön kaikki sovellettavissa olevat hyvät käytännöt. Menneisyydestä on oikeasti vain kaksi rajoitusta: raideleveys ja pienin kaarresäde. Raideleveyttä ei voi käytännössä enää valita. Kaarresäde rajoittaa vaunujen rakennetta ja edellyttää vaativampia ratkaisuja vaunuissa kuin loivempiin kaarteisiin tarkoitetuissa vaunuissa.

Mutta vanhasta verkosta on myös merkittävää etua. Ratoja on sellaisilla paikoilla, joihin uutta raitiotietä ei ehkä rakennettaisi esimerkiksi sen vuoksi, että halutaan välttää jyrkkiä kaarteita ja nousuja. Tai siksi, että rataa pidettäisiin nykyään liian kalliina.

Mitä tulee pitkiin matkoihin eli esikaupunkien palveluun, Helsingin raitiotie oli laajenemassa esikaupunkeihin 1950-luvulla. Mutta sitten autoilun kannattajat keksivät metron, ja raitioteiden kehittäminen keskeytettiin, kuten jo edellä oli esillä.

Antero

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Sen huomaa ainakin tarkoista vastauksista että et näytä täysin maallikko olevan


En muista onko asiasta ollut puhetta, eikä tällä niin väliä olekaan, mutta näin mielenkiinnosta, että mitä alaa olet itse opiskellut tai millä alalla töitä tehnyt? Ja mistä kiinnostus joukkoliikenteeseen ja kaupunkisuunnitteluun?




> Arvaan että ainakin yli 30%.


Minä taas arvaan, että 10 % olisi lähempänä totuutta. Perustuen seuraaviin oletuksiin: A) Lähtökohta on siis 500 m etäisyys linnuntietä näiden ehdottamieni raitiolinjojen, runkobussilinjojen ja nykyisten raskasraidelinjojen asemilta/pysäkeiltä. Joitain pussinperiä voi olla, samoin alueita, jotka ovat kaikista näistä 400-500 m päässä. Mutta en laske näitä ongelmiksi.

Mieleeni tulevia katvealueita Mannerheimintien sektorilla: Kannelmäessä Pelimannintien länsipää, Lassilan länsiosat (ovat jo nyt), Hakuninmaan pientaloalue Helsingin puolella, Pajamäen länsiosat.




> Sillä on merkitystä joutuuko seisomaan raitiovaunussa tai junassa tai metrossa. Jos bussit korvattaisiin raitiovaunulla (sen malliset kuin Helsingissä nyt on) + bussilla niin suurin osa valittaisi siitä että joutuu seisomaan, ja yhtä moni valittaisi että aikataulut ei ole synkronoitu vaihtopaikalla eli vaihtoajasta tulee liian pitkä. Samat ongelmat toistuisivat kuin 1950-luvun runkolinjalla eli "Frenckelin pikajunalla".


Tämä lienee kai enemmän kiinni matkustusmukavuudesta eli sivuttaiskiihtyvyyksistä, pompuista, radan kieroudesta ja pysähtelytiheydestä kuin kulkuvälineen nimestä? Ensimmäinen riippuu osittain radan luonteesta, osittain HKL:stä, kaksi seuraavaa riippuvat täysin HKL:stä ja viimeinen riippuu loppujen lopuksi KSV:n Liikennevalotoimistosta.




> Pasila-Töölö välin nopea raitiotieyhteys olisi pakko toteuttaa jos ei toteuteta Pisaraa. Mutta mitä ajattelet sellaisesta että rautateiden kaupunkiratajunille tulisi asema Helsinginkadun yläpuolelle josta pääsisi suoraan raitiovaunun kyytiin tölöön ja Kallioon päin?


Tuo ns. Hesarin asema olisi kiinnostava. Pelkään vaan (perustuen Bingin viistoilmakuviin), että Liikennevirasto tulee olemaan sitä vastaan sillä perusteella, että Ei Vaan Mahdu, mutta kyllä se minun mielestä olisi syytä tutkia.




> Kyllä Helsinkiin vielä enemmän autoja mahtuu, Helsingin ruuhkat ovat pientä oikeisiin miljoonakaupunkeihin verrattuna, mutta niissä ei kaikkien ole pakko kaikkien seisoa ruuhkassa kun on metro.


Helsingin niemelle mahtuu tosiaan lisää autoja, samoin Tullinpuomi-Pasila-Kurvi -linjan eteläpuolelle muuten kuin ruuhka-aikoina. Mutta ruuhka-aikoina tosiaan tuo edellä mainittu linja on käsittääkseni nykyisellään tukossa. Poislukien liikenne Paciuksenkatua etelään Linnakoskenkadulle ja pienellä varauksella myös yhteys Veturitieltä Vauhtitielle. 




> Jokeri 2 olisi voitu tehdä myös ilman tunnelia.


Periaatteessa juu. Reitti olisi kai siinä tapauksessa mennyt Vantaalla Ylästöntietä pitkin, jonne taas olen itse ajatellut Jokeri 2,5:ä eli Jokeri 2:n ja 3:n väliin sijoittuvaa linjaa. Siis linjalle Tapulikaupungintie-Ylästöntie.




> Keskinopeus on nyt n 15 km/h, jo nostamine 20 km/h:hon edellyttäisi aika suuria muutoksia ja ainakin 1 ellei 2 pysäkkiä jouduttaisiin lopettamaan, että vaunut pysyisivät muun liikennerytmin mukana. Myös yksittäisiä pysäkkien välisiä suojateitä ja niiden valoja jouduttaisiin ehkä sulkemaan.


Mulla on mielessä, että Töölön halli ja Valpurintie olisivat ne uhanalaisimmat pysäkit. Eivät tosin välttämättä, mutta nimenomaan niin, että näiden pysäkkien kohtalo selviäisi tarkemmassa analyysissä. Ei ennen.

Noi muutkin esittämäsi toimenpiteet ovat sellaisia, että olen henkisesti varautunut siihen, että niitä voidaan joutua tekemään, mutta haluan nähdä kokonaisuuden ensin. Ja tämä ei onnistu, jos kokonaisuutta ei suunnitella ensin loppuun asti. Ja tällä hetkellä ainakaan minulla ei ole siihen oikein resursseja ilmaistyönä.




> Maanalaisella tai muulla kokonaan muusta liikentestä eristetyllä radalla päästäisiin 30 km/h keskinopeuteen eli matkat kestäisivät puolet nykyisestä. Eli 20 minuutin sijaan pääsisi Meilahdesta keskustaan 10 minuutissa.


Meillä oli raitiovaununkuljettajien keskuudessa nyrkkisääntönä, että väli Lasipalatsi-Tullinpuomi kestää 10 min. Nyt kymmenen vuotta myöhemmin tuossa menee näköjään 11 minuuttia. Tekee keskinopeudeksi 15,3 km/h. Keskinopeudella 30 km/h tämä kestäisi 5,6 minuuttia. Minusta näin pienestä matka-aikaerosta ei välttämättä kannata maksaa satoja miljoonia euroja, minkä olen tuonut aiemminkin esille. 20 km/h keskinopeudella tähän menisi 8,4 min. Noin 9 min matka-aika olisi mielestäni täysin mahdollinen pintaliikenteessä Mannerheimintiellä vaikka kaikki nykyiset pysäkit säilytettäisiin. Pienistä eroista joka tapauksessa puhutaan, mutta Mannerheimintiellä nopeutta suurempi ongelma on minusta tarpeeton pysähtely ja epäluotettavuus. Suurempi nopeuttamispotentiaali olisi mm. Hämeentiellä Hakaniemen ja Sörnäisten välillä.




> Huomautan lisäksi että bussit ajavat sen välin nopeammin kuin raitiovaunut, keskimäärin n 20 km/h keskinopeutta, ja perille asti. Ainoastaan kaupungille päin tultaessa hidastaa kääntyminen Eslielinaukiolle johtavalle kadulle matkantekoa että ihannetilanteessa saattaisi raitiovaunulla päästä nopeammin jos määränpää on vaikka Vanha Ylioppilastalo.


Elielinaukiolle tulevat bussit tulevat toki lähemmäksi Stockmannia kuin Rantaradan, Vantaankoskenradan tai Pääradan kaukojunat, mutta esim. Kampin terminaalista on yhtä pitkä kävelymatka Ateneumin ja Pub Molly Malone'sin välimaastoon kuin Hakaniemestä. Tätä ei moni tunnu hahmottaneen.




> Raitiotie jolla vaunut ajavat samaa nopeutta kuin bussit ei ole pikaraitioie. Sellaisella ajava raitiovaunu on vain bussi joka kulkee kiskoilla.


No, pääsemmme taas metakeskusteluun "pikaraitiotien" määritelmästä, jota on pohdittu mm. tässä ketjussa. Kannattaa lukea myös Late-:n pohdinta aiheesta.




> Nykyinen liikennekäytäntö kysyy matkustajilta häiriönsietokykyä.


Miten tämä kommentti liittyi toteamukseeni, että 3 min vuoroväli antaisi yhden slotin verran pelivaraa raitioliikenteessä?




> Kuvittelisin että noin ollaan toimittu jo aika kauan, ja vasemmalle kääntyminenkin on kielletty Mannerheimintieltä kaikkiala muualla paitsi kolmessa risteyksessä joiden järjestelyjä ei noin vaan muuteta.


Nimenomaan... "Kuvittelisit". Sen perusteella, mitä olen erityisesti Helsingin KSV:n liikennevalotoimiston eläkkeelle jääneen toimistopäällikön kanssa keskustellut ja hänen esityksiin menneistä ajoista katsellut ja mm. Mannerheimintien liikennevalojen yhteenkytkentäkaavioita tutkinut, niin minulle on päinvastoin syntynyt se käsitys, ettei näitä asioita olisi vuoden 1974 Joukkoliikennekokeilun jälkeen ollenkaan suunniteltu näin systemaattisesti ja ratikkalähtöisesti, vaan lähtökohtana on nimenomaan ollut pyrkiä raitioliikenteen valoetuuksilla jotenkuten pitämään raitioliikennettä autojen kanssa samassa tahdissa. Selostin asiaa Petterille tässä viestissäni.




> Länsi-Helsinki- Mannerheimintie - keskusta olosuhteissa ei voida taata etteivät vaihtoajat raitiovaunun ja liityntäbussit veny 10 minuutin vuorovälillä myös 10 minuutin pituisiksi, jolloin kaikki  muut mahdolliset hyödyt tästä järjestelystä on menetetty suoriiin busseihin verrattuna. Busseja kulkee ainakin Helsingin puolen lähiöistä keskustaan lähes poikkeuksetta 15 minuutin välein eikä 20-30. Espoossa tai Vantaallla nyt on hiukan eri tilanne, vuorovälin ratkaisee lähiön koko, mutta monasti sielläkin kulkee bussi ainakin ruuhka-aikana 10-15 minuutin välein.


Tähän väitteeseesi kaipaisin nyt niitä todisteita. Kun mä olen nimenomaan pyrkinyt esittämään mallin (6,4 m leveä raitiotie + uudenlaiset valoetuudet + kuljettajarahastuksen poisto + valo-ohjaamattomien vasemmalle kääntymisten kielto + linjat 2/3 ja 7 pois Manskulta) siihen, että minkä avulla Mannerheimintien ratikkaliikenne saataisiin suhteellisen luotettavaksi.




> Koko ehdotus syöttöbusseista raitiotierunkolinjalle, vaikka se paperilla toimii, kaatuu siihen mahdottomuuteen että HKL/HSL ei tule toteuttamaan sitä koska se lisää kustannuksia ja heikentää palvelutasoa nykyiseen bussi- / raitiovaunusekaliikeenteeseen verrattuna. Raitioliikentellä tuotettu paikkakilometrihan on kalliimpi kuin bussilla tuotettu keskimäärin, ainakin helsingisä vallitsevissa olosuhteissa. Tämän voivat vahvistaa foorumin HKL:llä /HSL:ssä töissä olevat suunnittelijat ja päälliköt.


Vaan kun tuo paikkakilometri tai vielä useammin vastaantullut matkustajakilometri on täysin väärä mittari kaupunkijoukkoliikenteen kustannustehokkuuden mittaamiseen. Pari esimerkkiä: A) Vaunun kapasiteetti on 100 matkustajaa. Kaikki matkustajat nousevat bussiin lähtöpysäkillä ja poistuvat bussista 50 km päässä lähtöpysäkillä. B) Vaunun kapasiteetti on 100 matkustajaa. Lähtöpysäkillä kyytiin nousee 100 matkustajaa ja 10 km päässä kaikki nämä matkustajat poistuvat. Kyytiin nousee toiset 100 matkustajaa, jotka matkustavat taas 10 km kaikki. Tätä jatkuu linjan päähän asti. Vaihtoehdossa A matkustajia on koko linjasivulla 100 kpl ja kaikki matkustavat 100 km kukin. Vaihtoehdossa B matkustajia on koko linjasivulla 500 kpl ja kaikki matkustavat 20 km kukin. Liikenteen tilaaja nettoaa kustakin kyytiin nousseesta matkustajasta 1 euron.

Kumpi vaihtoehto on nyt liikenteen tilaajalla kannattavampi: Vaihtoehto A vai vaihtoehto B? Vaihtoehdossa A matkustajia on 100 kpl ja lipputuloja 1 eur/kpl = 100 eur. Vaihtoehdossa B matkustajia on 500 kpl ja lipputuloja 1 eur/kpl = xxx eur.




> Jos itse saisin päättää kehittämisrahojen käytöstä niin ruuhkaisilla osuuksilla panostaisin raskaaseen tai eristetyllä radalla kulkevaan raideliikenteeseen, olkoot että maksaa enemmän mutta se on investointi monelle kymmenelle vuodelle eteenpäin ja nostaa palvelutasoa. Ja se tulee toteutumaan Pisara-radan muodossa jolloin raitiotien kehittäminen voi tapahtua aitojen raitioteiden ystävien ja pelkästään kantakaupungilla liikkuvien ehdoilla.


Joo mutta jos sitä rahaa nyt vaan ei ole yhtään liikaa? Muistanet esim. Helsingin kaupungin itse itselleen säätämän investointikaton (joka tosin ei koske HKL:ää) ?

----------

